#ubuntuone 2010-04-19
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/561713
<DanaG> ah
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561713 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-syncdaemon does local rescan for unsubscribed folder" [High,Fix committed]
<rickspencer3> any of you folks know how I can query for the design documents available in a desktopcouch database?
<rickspencer3> it appears that records starting with "_design" are not passed to the map function, so I can't just do a normal query for then
<rickspencer3> CardinalFang!
 * rickspencer3 pounce
<rickspencer3> CardinalFang, I'm trying to enumerate the design documents available in a dc database
<CardinalFang> rickspencer3, hi.
<rickspencer3> hi CardinalFang ... can you point me vaguely in the right direction?
<rickspencer3> <rickspencer3> any of you folks know how I can query for the design documents available in a desktopcouch database?
<rickspencer3>  it appears that records starting with "_design" are not passed to the map
<rickspencer3> function, so I can't just do a normal query for then
<CardinalFang> Hrm, I need to think about that.  I've never considered it before.
 * rickspencer3 pours drink
<rickspencer3> futon can do it
<rickspencer3> so I am holding out hope ;)
<CardinalFang> rickspencer3, :(  I can only think of raw access.
<CardinalFang> >>> mgt = desktopcouch.records.server.CouchDatabase("management")
<CardinalFang> >> list(mgt.db)
<rickspencer3> CardinalFang, thanks!
<rickspencer3> that's be fine
<rickspencer3> much appreciated
<CardinalFang> De nada, rickspencer3.  Hasta.
<rickspencer3> that's a good trick, in general
<rickspencer3> should remember this
<duanedesign> bug 562161 and bug 562177  both have html in there oauth.login.log
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 562161 in ubuntuone-client "can not make connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562161
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 562177 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntu one authentication error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562177
<elzapp> desktopcouch keeps crashing on me on Lucid
<kermiac> hi duanedesign :) That's strange, I haven't seen html in oauth before
<duanedesign> kermiac: seems like I remember that being a 'tell' in a bug awhile back....but that was some time ago.
<kermiac> duanedesign: must have been before I subscribed to u1 bugs
<duanedesign> elzapp: might take a look in ~/.cache/desktop-couch/desktop-coouchdb.log
<elzapp> I'll do .. i'm away from that computer currently
<rye> re html log - searching for the bug report..;.
<rye> bug #562286
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 562286 in ubuntuone-servers "Authorization Error with HTML page: ubuntuone-login crashed with AttributeError in from_token_and_callback()" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562286
<rye> duanedesign, kermiac - that was due to missing $1 in ubuntuone.com -> one.ubuntu.com redirect
<kermiac> hello rye :) Ah, so it was a server-side issue & was fixed the day after those 2 bug reports were filed. Thanks for the info :)
<rye> kermiac, yes, there is even a bugpattern for such output. it was not technically an error from the client side - the server returned 200 OK and the home page with "Sign in"
<diverse_izzue> hi all. what's the status with this infinite loop bug where the daemon would keep "GetPublicFiles"?
<rye> diverse_izzue, bug #562443
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 562443 in ubuntuone-client "GetPublicFiles loop when the url is not available" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562443
<rye> stop publishing via ubuntuone -> crash
<rye> publish via ubuntuone -> crash :-/
<Chipaca> rye: using what?
<rye> Chipaca, using nautilus, i have built debug versions and it does not craaaash anymooore :(
<Chipaca> rye: I mean, what version of u-c-g
<rye>   Chipaca r501
<rye> #0  g_hash_table_insert_internal (hash_table=0xe143, key=0x0, value=0x60f32a4,
<rye>     keep_new_key=1) at /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.24.0/glib/ghash.c:975
<rye>         node_index = <value optimized out>
<rye>         __PRETTY_FUNCTION__ = "g_hash_table_insert_internal"
<rye> #1  0x060f0750 in ?? ()
<rye>    from /usr/lib/nautilus/extensions-2.0/libnautilus-ubuntuone.so
<rye> and with debug version I can order to find that "??"
<rye> I can't find the value of "??"
<rye> s/order to find that//
<rapha> So yesterday nobody wanted to talk to me...
<rapha> ... is there an answer today for the missing files from a bought album problem?
<jdobrien> rapha, hi
<jdobrien> rapha, i had the same thing happen to me.
<rapha> jdobrien: and did you get the missing songs meanwhile?
<jdobrien> rapha, from what I understand, there's a problem with a server that get's the files from the music store and puts them into your U1 account.
<jdobrien> rapha, oh yeah
<jdobrien> rapha, I testested something that fixed them which worked, but it was still buggy
<jdobrien> rapha, so while it's frustrating, don't worry your download will work soon
<rapha> jdobrien: well, the problem was supposed to have been fixed a couple of days ago by one of the devs already
<rapha> i'm less worried about the three songs still missing out of the album
<rapha> more about this happening to non-technically inclined users when 10.04 comes out for real
<jdobrien> rapha, indeed, but we (I'm one of the developers) are scrambling to make sure this works
<rapha> ah okay ... thought it might be something along those lines :)
<rapha> in that case good luck to y'all!
<jdobrien> rapha, our music provider decided to change one of their IP addresses last week without telling us and it screwed things up really bad
<rapha> ew :-/
<rapha> sounds like databases-needing-to-be-fixed-now
<jdobrien> yes, we have records of the purchases, so we just need to make sure everything matches
<rapha> that's the kind of thing i hate when it happens close to a deadline
<rapha> i'll probably stop buggering you then jdobrien - gl again!
<jdobrien> rapha, no problem, sorry you were bit by that bug
<rapha> nevermind that, i only purchased that album to test the music store anyway :-]
<ChrisPW> what sort of sync speed should I be seeing
<ChrisPW> ?
<ChrisPW> I'm on the end of a 100mbit line and I only seem to be seeing a few kb/s
<Chipaca> ChrisPW: it Depends
<duffydack> Its not just the transfer speed thats the problem.  my other pc with its empty pics folder that should sync up and fill with 84 files totalling 20mb takes a long time before it even starts, and when it does it has long long pauses
<Chipaca> ChrisPW: slower than we'd all like
<duffydack> ends up taking an hour with all the wait time between files.
<Chipaca> jdobrien: is there anything that could be making storage particularly slow? duffydack has been seeing this ice-slow speed all weekend
<duffydack> I can live with slow speed.. as long as its constant..
<jdobrien> Chipaca, was it ever fast?
<duffydack> im watching it now, and its taken 15mins from bootup to make the 4 folders that are in the pics folder.. they are empty, and its been another 10-15mins and still no files.. thats the biggest problem I`m seeing.
<jdobrien> duffydack, what does u1sdtool --waiting-metadata show?
<duffydack> not really a background set it and forget it sync tool, with having to check up on it to make sure all your files are done..
<jdobrien> duffydack, possibly not yet, but with your feedback we'll get it there
<duffydack> jdobrien, it shows the 2 folders that should be there..  it has started as I say, it made 4 empty folders in the pics folder.
<Chipaca> jdobrien: no, it wasn't ever fast, but duffydack is seeing more slowness than I am
<duffydack> not got a single file yet, after approx 15mins
<jdobrien> duffydack, are there empty folders?
<jdobrien> duffydack, oh nevermind
<duffydack> hey I can live with 10k/s,  its not as bad as seeing 0k/s for 15mins :)
<jdobrien> duffydack, u1sdtool -s
<jdobrien> duffydack, what does Is online show?
<jdobrien> I just checked mine and saw it wasn't connected for some reason
<jdobrien> i wonder if we had a hickup
<duffydack> waiting-content shows the files in the root of the pics folder.. not any in the 4 folders inside
<duffydack> "processing queues" and "connected = true"
<jdobrien> duffydack, us_online
<jdobrien> duffydack, oops is_online :)
<ChrisPW> I've got "processing queues" and connected, queues: IDLE
<duffydack> its all 'working' sort of, everything is set to do what it should do, its just not in any hurry to do it
<jdobrien> duffydack, are you on lucid?
<ChrisPW> one items in the current transfers list, which appears to be fully written (judging by the byte count)
<duffydack> is online = true
<duffydack> im very lucid
<duffydack> lol
<jdobrien> duffydack, about 20 minutes ago I got disconnected and it started doing the server scan all over again. Unfortunately, this has to finish before anything else happens
<duffydack> well looking at my network in/out , there isny any activity at all, and hasnt been for a while.
<jdobrien> duffydack, hmm
<duffydack> I only have 100mb of stuff in about 100 or so files.
<jdobrien> duffydack, any exceptions in ~/.cache/ubuntuone.log?
<jdobrien> oops
<jdobrien> duffydack, any exceptions in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log
<duffydack> Ive done this yesterday as well on another machine, and it took just as long, but it got there in the end,.
<duffydack> jdobrien, which file ?
<jdobrien> duffydack, it would be syncdaemon-exceptions.log*
<duffydack> no
<jdobrien> duffydack, ok
<duffydack> in the oauth.log there is 2010-04-19 13:20:15,393:393.28789711 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.auth Token was not successfully retrieved: data was 'Invalid request token: tchQCl8Xn77PBqjpmvq0'
<duffydack> 2010-04-19 13:20:15,395:395.173072815 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.auth Failed to get access token.
<jdobrien> duffydack, could you file a private bug and attach your syncdaemon.logs? note these will have names of files and folders in them which is why I say mark it private
<jdobrien> duffydack, you could report it here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+filebug
<duffydack> ok
<jdobrien> thanks
<jdobrien> we have some guys who can examine your logs and compare them to what we see serverside
<duffydack> cant say ive ever filed a bug before.. just moaned about em :)
<jdobrien> duffydack, I moan and file bugs :)
<duffydack> Dont know how to describe it.
<duffydack> I mean, its been half an hour and nothing, but the 4 empty folders.. it at least started a file or 2 by now yesterday on the other lucid pc.
<duffydack> guess i`ll just call it "Extended periods of inactivity during sync"
<duffydack> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/566633
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/566633)
<CardinalFang> rickspencer3, Moin.  Bug#465216.  I don't think the stack trace would be close to the same as it was in October of last year.  I need more information.
<CardinalFang> rickspencer3, May I have your  ~/.cache/desktop-couch/log/desktop-couch-replication.log.2010-04-17 ?
<CardinalFang> ...in email on attached to bug.  Creds are hidden, but db names may be sensitive.
<rickspencer3> CardinalFang, can I follow up with you line like 2 hours?
<rickspencer3> that's all on my netbook
<CardinalFang> rickspencer3, Okay.  That's my most important task today, I think.  I have time to go rescue my cat now, which is on fire.
<rickspencer3> CardinalFang, ok, I'll try to do it asap, have calls atm
<CardinalFang> Sweet.  live.gnome.org is dead.
<Foor> Is there an easy way to change the credit card i use for my ubuntu one subscription?
<bac> alecu, aquarius: just a heads up that my issue downloading from the U1 music store is unresolved.  the purchases i made 10 days ago are still not downloaded
<alecu> bac, we've found the issue, so new downloads are not getting stuck as before. And we are working on the right fix for old stuck downloads.
<bac> alecu: ok.
<alecu> bac, sorry for the delays
<bac> alecu: np.  aquarius indicated it should've been fixed a few days ago so i was just reporting back that it wasn't
<aquarius> bac, yeh, the thing I was talking about is fixed, but it turns out there were two problems :)
<bac> aquarius: well, my $15 is money well spent in terms of beta testing!
<bac> and if someday i actually get to listen to the music, all the better
<aquarius> bac, we're working on it, promise :)
<adiroiban> beuno: hi, when you take a look at RTL support for ubuntu-start-page, can you please see if you can solve bug 532814, as it should be easy to add the autofocus feature
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532814 in ubuntu-start-page "absent onload focus to search field" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532814
<beuno> adiroiban, hey. Yes, absolutely, I should of addressed that already. Thanks!
<rickspencer3> CardinalFang, I'm back
<CardinalFang> j0.
<CardinalFang> rickspencer3, do you have that log file?
<rickspencer3> CardinalFang, no
<rickspencer3> I only have one for yesterday
<rickspencer3> maybe that was the one you needed?
<CardinalFang> Er, you updated the bug on 17th, and the files should rotate nightly.
<rickspencer3> oh well
<rickspencer3> I didn'
<rickspencer3> t know :(
<CardinalFang> I'll just say I need the log file  ~/.cache/desktop-couch/log/desktop-couch-replication.log*  from when you saw the problem.
<rickspencer3> will do so in the future
<rickspencer3> sorry
<CardinalFang> Dang.
<rickspencer3> let me reboot
<rickspencer3> maybe I'll repro the bug and will have a fresh log
<CardinalFang> rickspencer3, I'm puzzled because it should only expunge log files there after they're 14 days old.
<rickspencer3> ?
<rickspencer3> CardinalFang, is the service throwing the error, but then caries on?
<CardinalFang> The log writer shouldn't remove files this soon.
<CardinalFang> Eh?
<rickspencer3> or is it falling over?
<rickspencer3> wrt bug in question
<rickspencer3> are users seeing the apport dialog, but desktopcouch works?
<rickspencer3> for bug #465216
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 465216 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch-service crashed with RuntimeError in find_port__linux()" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/465216
<CardinalFang> It can't carry on.  Apport works by hooking in to catch exceptions that bubble out the top as a program exits abnormally.  DBus *could* be launching it again.
<CardinalFang> rickspencer3, your word "it" encompasses a few things.  The couchdb could be really running, and desktopcouch-service not noticing and quitting.  The client can then talk to couchdb, as desktopcouch-service doesn't manage or proxy that.  It just launches couchdb on demand and answers where it is on the net.
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> I meant the sync service
<CardinalFang> The sync service is an extension of desktopcouch-service .  That's what you and apport say is failing (because it thinks it can't start couchdb).
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> so I rebooted, and did not see the error
<CardinalFang> :\
<rickspencer3> what I did see looks like bug # 464071
<rickspencer3> but desktopcouch seems to be replicating fine
<rickspencer3> according to ~/.cach/destkop-couch/log/desktop-couch-replication.log
<CardinalFang> That's the authoritative place to look.
<rickspencer3> CardinalFang, so is it possible that desktopcouch-service is ripping some unhandled exceptions that aren't bringing the service down?
<rickspencer3> or I guess it restarts or something
<CardinalFang> rickspencer3, If apport complains, then something crashed.  Something else could be starting it again.
<CardinalFang> rickspencer3, I'm trying to decide if there's a way that two attempts to get DB info could race and one could fail while the other succeeds.
<po1ter> anyone else noticing that syncing music from the U1 music store to u1 account takes forever?
<po1ter> I bought a three songs maybe 20 hours ago and only two of them have synced
<Chipaca> duffydack: ping
<duffydack> ?
<Chipaca> duffydack: hi. How is the sync of the 2nd machine coming?
<Chipaca> duffydack: if it's still stuck, I'd like some logs :)
<duffydack> I gave up on it. i`ll try it again later.  I posted a bug report and logs
<Chipaca> duffydack: what number?
<duffydack> 566633
<Chipaca> duffydack: thanks
<duffydack> powering up my netbook to try it again.
<facundobatista> duffydack, I can see in the logs that you attached to the bug that everything is working ok
<facundobatista> duffydack, although it's working veeeeeery slow
<facundobatista> duffydack, we're working on speed issues, we're kind of overloaded these days
<duffydack> do you mean slow as in network speed or slow as in 45mins between files.
<duffydack> i removed the files from the folder before my wifi connected.. so it should grab them again and populate..    it says sync in progress.
<duffydack> just waiting for it to show me some file/folder.  see how long it takes..
<duffydack> It would be an improvement for me to get 5k/s constant sync speed.. the problem is its just falling asleep and doing nothing..
<duffydack> aw damnit, its deleting them from the server..  its ok they are not important.. i have backups
<duffydack> well its only deleted the docs folder from the server..  odd...
<duffydack> can someone explain exactly how the bookmarks backup works?  If i boot another pc with firefox, bindwood and U1 setup right, am I supposed to see my bookmarks in Firefox ?
<duffydack> or is it something different..
<jblount> urbanape: ^^
<duffydack> I`ll start from scratch on both my machines I think... resetup the U1 accounts (remove the key and files from .cache etc) and resync the folders..
<urbanape> duffydack, Yes, you should end up with a complete merge of all the boookmarks on all the machines
<duffydack> I`m not seeing that happen then..
<facundobatista> duffydack, yes, if you remove the files it will remove them from the server
<facundobatista> duffydack, no network speed issues, you're ok, DB issues from our side
<duffydack> ok
<duffydack> when it works it works good.. Ive had it sync and populate the folders before now, and edited a file and it`s sync`d with the other pc ..
<duffydack> well, even tho I removed all files from both folders on my netbook, its only removed the docs folder from server.
<duffydack> Its correct in that it wont remove them from the other pc as part of a sync ? or should it.
<apachelogger> jblount, statik: plingy, I proposed ubuntu one kde as gsoc project (keeping fingers crossed to get a slot for it ^^) and Riddell suggested that I get in touch with you two to check whether you'd be available for technical questions regarding U1 ... https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GSoC/2010/HaraldSitter in case you want to read the proposal :)
<toter_Bayer> Hello, where did I find a Windows Client für UbuntuOne?
<duffydack> toter_Bayer, I dont think there is one...
<toter_Bayer> :( thats not good
<jblount> toter_Bayer: There was some work during pycon to get a Windows port together and there will be work in the future, but I don't think there is anything usable right now.
<jblount> apachelogger: I wouldn't be very useful for this, but I am willing to bet that statik would love to help you sort out answers and such.
<apachelogger> jblount: ok, thanks :)
<umarux> Ubuntu One seems to be having issues connecting to the servers. It doesn't sync any of my files.
<umarux> What information do I need to provide so that I can get help?
#ubuntuone 2010-04-20
<duffydack> apart from the pc "customise everything" part..
<rickspencer3> CardinalFang, hi
<rickspencer3> so I just booted my netbook while on the road
<rickspencer3> desktopcouch and gwibber worked perfectly :/
<CardinalFang> hi.
<CardinalFang> Dang.
<CardinalFang> Er, "yay".
<rickspencer3> little of both
<rickspencer3> ;)
<rickspencer3> CardinalFang, I did do a dist-upgrade before I left the house
<CardinalFang> rickspencer3, Hrm.  There's /var/log/apt/somethingOrOther to check.  I'm also interested in how likely it is that the problem is gone.  How many times did you try it?  How often did it happen before?  Insert Bayesian voodoo here.
<umarux> What could be causing the problem "ubuntuone.SyncDaemon - WARNING - Files synchronization is disabled."
<rickspencer3> CardinalFang, I would say there is a chance that it is gone
<rickspencer3> ;)
<CardinalFang> rickspencer3, I hear that libgnomekeyring also fixed the code that caused all the threading/glib problem in d-c and gwibber and c.  Le sigh.
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> fuuuuuuuuuu
<jblount> Hmm. What if I don't want sd to be working on metadata? Can I say "stop working on metadata fool, upload this file for me" ?
<duanedesign> :)
 * jblount was a bit impatient, syncdaemon is IDLE now. 
<duanedesign> jblount: is the file uploaded?
<jussi> honk
<jussi> anyone about?
<duanedesign> jblount: like the rocking cat screencast
<jblount> duanedesign: :)
<duanedesign> jblount: /31
<duanedesign> oops!
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Hello Everyone.  Is anyone else having trouble with purchased music not being delivered?
<rye> aquarius, ^
<aquarius> Cajun_Lan_Man, there are some issues at the moment that we're working on
<rye> aquarius, btw, what's the official status of the music transfer? should I update Status page?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> I appreciate it guys.  I feel better knowing there's a known issue.
<aquarius> Cajun_Lan_Man, if you can stick around until alecu is here, he can track down your individual issue
<aquarius> Cajun_Lan_Man, and he can confirm that the problem you're experiencing and the one we're fixing are the same thing :)
<Cajun_Lan_Man> I usually get my music from amazonmp3.com, but I was looking forward to Cononical getting a cut of my purchases instead.
<aquarius> we appreciate that :)
<Cajun_Lan_Man> I'd be happy to stick around aquarius. Thanks.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Hello alecu. Aquarius mentioned you might be the person I should ask my question to.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> I'm just trying to figure out if my problem with the Ubuntu One store is the same as a known issue that exists.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> I purchased my first song from the Ubuntu One store last night. The purchase went through ok, and I received a receipt in my e-mail. However, the song has yet to "transfer", or be delivered to my Ubuntu One account.
<duffydack> things seem to be working quicker today, my pics and docs folders were starting to get populated after arond 5mins..  it took some time before it said completed, but all is good..
<brendan_p> hi all, quick security question. Will removing and re-adding my computer to ubuntuone reset my ubuntuone "OAuth" key
<brendan_p> honk
<brendan_p> hi all, quick security question. Will removing and re-adding my computer to ubuntuone reset my ubuntuone "OAuth" key?
<rye> brendan_p, yes, but existing syncdaemon sessions will not be abruptly closed
<brendan_p> great, thanks. much appreciated. it got published in some logs bug fixing with banshee team. just needed to make sure all was ok going forward. thanks again
<rye> brendan_p, i did that 2 or three times already, so removing entry will prevent others from using it
<brendan_p> super, thanks
<Cajun_Lan_Man> I can't seem to get Ubuntu One working on this PC, while it works on another that I have.  In 10.04, where to I set up my Ubuntu One account?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> When I click on my name in the top right, and then "Ubuntu One" it seem to indicate that it is disconnected.
 * Tm_T tips jussi's hat
<jussi> right. fixed. someone had the ircc with a +O...
<Tm_T> wasn't me!
 * jblount is WORKING_ON_BOTH
<PaulGit> vds: ping
 * jblount is WORKING_ON_CONTENT
<Cajun_Lan_Man> I can't seem to get this computer (10.04) to connect with Ubuntu One.  Could someone tell me the steps to do so? Maybe I'm just missing something obvious.
<jblount> Cajun_Lan_Man: Hi! What happens when you click on "Ubuntu One..." in the me menu at the top right?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> It simply tells me "unknown" and "disconnected.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> it's like the account is not set up.
<jblount> Cajun_Lan_Man: Could you open Applictations > Accessories > Passwords and Encryption Keys?
<jblount> You should see "Ubuntu One token" or some such in there. Do you?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> nothing in there about ubuntu one
<Cajun_Lan_Man> I see something about couch in there, but the other stuff is just IM related.
<jblount> Cajun_Lan_Man: Gosh, that's strange. In that Ubuntu One control panel you had open before, was there a 'connect' button?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> under the devices tab beneath <LOCAL MACHINE> there is a connect button, but it is currently grayed out.
<jblount> Cajun_Lan_Man: Are you using a proxy or some other unusual way to connect to the internet? It sounds like U1 is having a hard time sorting your internet connection.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> I am going through a Sonicwall with a pretty beefy content filter, but I'm currently bypassing it. (perk of IT)
<jblount> Cajun_Lan_Man: I'm pretty sure that U1 uses network manager to know about your connection, are you using it?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> I'm sorry, but I'm rather unfamiliar with Ubuntu still. I don't think i'm using it.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Is it something I could check?
<jblount> Cajun_Lan_Man: Network manager is the little panel applet at the top that identifies your connection. On the default install it's just to the left of the time up there.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> ok, then that's what I'm using.
<jblount> Cajun_Lan_Man: Then we've reached the end of my abilities. Let me try to call in the big guns for you :)
<Cajun_Lan_Man> well, lets say this was a fresh install of 10.04.  How would I go about telling Ubuntu what my Ubuntu One account is?
<jblount> verterok: yo! Could you help Cajun_Lan_Man get connected?
<JanC> the first time you connect to U1 you have to create an account, did it ask for that?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> I already have an Ubuntu One account.
<jblount> Cajun_Lan_Man: That should happen when you click on "Ubuntu One..." in the top right, it should pop a web browser asking for your information.
<JanC> create or enter the info of your existing one
<Cajun_Lan_Man> I'm trying to figure out how to get the credentials in, I guess.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> I guess that's where I'm confused.  When I click "Ubuntu One" It just tells me "Unknown" and "Disconnected". I don't see a place to view my account settings.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> So I cannot verify if they're correct or not.
<duffydack> ah, I think I understand bookmark backups...  it uses json files.. so you have to goto bookmark editor, and goto import/restore and restore from whatever date it shows you..  or is that wrong
<Maybelline> honk
<rye> Maybelline, hi
<Maybelline> hello
<Maybelline> rye, can you help me figure out a problem with U1?
<rye> Maybelline, what kind of problem?
<Maybelline> I have several files, 100% synced in my U1 folder.  But, when a change gets made to one of the files, it's a 50/50 shot as to whether the changes will get synced or not.
<ignorante>  Hello everyone. I added a directory to ubuntuone ( /home/<myuser>/sharing ) but now I can't remove it. I deleted the directory, but u1sdtool --list-folders says that this directory already exist! How can I delete it from ubuntuone?
<ignorante> u1sdtool --unsubscribe-folder not work :(
<ignorante> i'm in lucid
<ignorante> and i can't delete it from ubuntuone website :(
<ignorante> honk
<ignorante> :P
<rye> Maybelline, what version are you running?
<rye> ignorante, u1sdtool --list-folders - then u1sdtool --delete-folder=UUID that was assigned to your folder
<Maybelline> rye, ubuntuone-client is at 1.2.0-0ubuntu1
<ignorante> nobody have same kind of problem?
<Maybelline> rye, I do see an exception from today (when I modified a file).  The entry ends with "failure INTERNAL_ERROR"... I'm gonna assume that's a bad thing.
<ignorante> but will be a new ubuntuone-applet for ubuntu lucid?
<ignorante> because i can't see the ubuntuone icon when i sync my folder
<ignorante> (in lucid)
<Maybelline> ignorante, I don't have an icon either (in lucid)
<mkarnicki> as far as I know, in lucid the icon has been removed and substituted with entry in the me-Menu
<mkarnicki> the one that has your login name in upper right corner
<ahe> if i copy a directory to the "Ubuntu One" folder only the directory and its subdirectories get synced but not the files which are in this directory and its subdirectories
<rye> Maybelline, could you please file a bug via ubuntu-bug ubuntuone-client - that will collect the logs
<ahe> any idea what might be the problem?
<rye> ahe, the directories appear first, then fiels are uploaded
<ahe> rye, i copied the directory yesterday and still no files appear on my other machine
<ahe> i must admit that they don't run all the time but it's just a few hundred kb
<rye> ahe, you can see the items of the queue in u1sdtool --waiting-meta (for metadata/folders) and u1sdtool --waiting-content for content items
<rye> i can say that the speed of processing is low now, the team is working to improve it since it is preventing team members from using ubuntuone as well. Though it looks like it is also location dependent but I can't say for sure for now
<ahe> this command works on lucid but doesn't seem to exist in karmic
<toros> hi
<toros> I see you are working on the new ubuntu one webui
<toros> beuno asked for feedback on identica :)
<beuno> yes, hi toros
<toros> should I say it here, or post in on identica?
<beuno> toros, tell me!
<toros> beuno: just some minor things :)
<toros> the tab bar on the top doesn't look consistent
<beuno> toros, what do you mean by tab bar?
<toros> when I click on file, there is the grey border around the tab
<beuno> ah
<beuno> yes
<toros> the Files, Notes, Contacts, etc. tabs
<beuno> the files tab is not selected
<beuno> that is because it's on a different URL
<toros> yepp, that is :)
<beuno> it will be fixed when it hits production
<toros> cool :)
<toros> the second is... I don't know if this is a bug at all, that the folder icons are yellow, not orange
<toros> so they are not consistent with the ubuntu light themes
<beuno> well, that's arguable
<beuno> yeah, visual design is left for a second iteration
<toros> ok :)
<toros> and the third is, that I have to scroll it on my tiny little eee pc 701 (with just 800x480px resolution)
<toros> that's again not a real bug
<toros> many sites are too big to fit this small screen
<beuno> toros, we have a mobile version in the pipeline
<beuno> for Maverick!
<toros> ohh, and maybe it would be nice to have a "parent folder" button
<duffydack> when right clicking a file in your sync`d folder and sharing with everyone, which then allows you to copy the link (which is great), well is the link supposed to work still after you stop sharing it?
<beuno> yeah, that would be nice
<duffydack> because it does.
<beuno> __lucio__, ^
<toros> beuno: I think that's all... :)
<toros> you did a fantastic job, I new webui is a great improvement
<beuno> toros, is it faster for you?
<beuno> thank you  :)
<toros> yes, much faster :)
<beuno> we team-worked with Chipaca
<toros> when can we shot the screenshots for our documentation?
<beuno> the UI may still change a bit, we're implementing a few features so moving things around
<beuno> I'd hold off until Friday
<toros> okay! then I'll do it at the weekend
<__lucio__> duffydack, no, its supposed to not work anymore when you "unpublish" it
<toros> thank you for your great work!
<toros> good bye
<beuno> toros, thanks for the feedback
<duffydack> __lucio__,  guess its a bug then.  it would be a good idea to give any shared files a different icon, like a red tick instead of green, to let you know what files are shared...
<duffydack> just a thought.
<beuno> duffydack, can you file a bug about it please?
<duffydack> ok, when I get a minute..
<u-foka> Hy! facundobatista, now I tried and can't reproduce the issue reported as Bug #480978, so thanks for your assistance :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 480978 in ubuntuone-client "multiple computers with same name crashes ubuntu one" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/480978
<facundobatista> u-foka, my pleasure, thanks for your time
#ubuntuone 2010-04-21
<duanedesign> new web UI is a big +1 for me so far
<slaike> hi
<slaike> i have problems with beta2 10.04 and ubuntu one
<slaike> can somebody help me?
<mkarnicki> slaike: I think it might be a bit late. Try tomorrow few hours earlier
<mkarnicki> slaike: You should get your help then :)
<slaike> ok, thanks a lot
<slaike> :)
<slaike> good night
<mkarnicki> slaike: Ah.. I'm just a user, so I'm not competent to help..
<mkarnicki> Have a good night :)
<slaike> bye
<mkarnicki> bye :)
<slaike> honk
<mkarnicki> u could try that :D
<duanedesign> slaike: what is the problem
<slaike> hi
<slaike> well, i have the new beta2 of 10.04
<slaike> i try add my computer for ubuntu one
<slaike> but in all puts "Unknown"
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> slaike: did you have Ubuntu One on this computer before
<slaike> no
<slaike> never
<slaike> i've installed yesterday
<duanedesign> slaike: when you first ran Ubuntu One did the website open asking you to add your computer?
<slaike> no
<duanedesign> slaike: do you use a proxy, or are you behind a corporate firewall?
<slaike> brings a web page with my accounts settings
<duanedesign> ok
<slaike> no, its a direct adsl
<duanedesign> https://one.ubuntu.com/machines  do you see your machine
<slaike> i've searched the button for add computer but i dont found it
<duanedesign> oops wrong url
<slaike> We couldn't find that (404)
<slaike> its the error that show me
<duanedesign> this is it:  https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/
<slaike> ok
<slaike> ou haven't added any computers or devices to your Ubuntu One account.
<slaike> To get started please visit the installation details.
<slaike> i've followed before this steps but show me the same page
<slaike> im trying again
<duanedesign> slaike: you should just have to open Ubuntu One from the Me Menu
<duanedesign> Ubuntu One is already installed in Lucid
<slaike> yes, but dont recognice my account
<slaike> how i can say to ubuntu one my acount?
<duanedesign> slaike:  can you open Applications->Accessories->Passwords and Encryption Keys
<duanedesign> Click on the arrow next to "Passwords" and see if there is an Ubuntu One Token
<slaike> ok, i can open pass and encryption keys
<slaike> but  isn't there ubuntu one token
<duanedesign> ok you can close that then
<slaike> ok, its closed
<duanedesign> ok close Ubuntu oNe preferences if it is open
<duanedesign> then open a Terminal
<duanedesign> Applications > Accessories terminal
<slaike> yes, i do it
<duanedesign> ok run:   u1sdtool -q
<duanedesign> to quit the syncdaemon
<duanedesign> then run:  ps uaxxc | grep ubu
<duanedesign> that will tell us if any other Ubuntu One processes are running
<duanedesign> you might see ubuntuone-login?
<slaike> shows me an error
<slaike> with ulsdtool - q
<slaike> To get started please visit the installation details.
<slaike> sorry
<slaike> No command 'ulsdtool' found, did you mean:
<slaike> ok, now
<duanedesign> that is a one not L
<duanedesign> u1sdtool -q
<slaike> ohhh sorry
<slaike> :(
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> happens all the time
<slaike> ubuntuone-syncdaemon stopped.
<duanedesign> ok now  then run:  ps uaxxc | grep ubu
<duanedesign> and see if any processes show up
<slaike> angel     2894  0.4  1.0  44448 22296 ?        S    01:14   0:14 ubuntuone-login
<slaike> that shows me
<duanedesign> ok run : killall ubuntuone-login
<slaike> do it
<duanedesign> oh and one other question Firefow is your default browser?
<duanedesign> Firefox*
<slaike> yes
<duanedesign> ok
<slaike> is firefox
<duanedesign> no try and open Ubuntu One from the Me Menu or System > Preferences > Ubuntu One
<duanedesign> now*
<duanedesign> i am having an awful time typing
<duanedesign> does it open a browser window?
<slaike> yes
<slaike> iand i 've add mycomputer
<slaike> buat
<slaike> but
<slaike> :)
<slaike> ok
<slaike> thats go!!
<slaike> thanks a lot!!
<duanedesign> \o/
<slaike> i was thinking that i go crazy
<slaike> jaja
<slaike> you work for ubuntu?
<duanedesign> no I am just a user. I like the program so I help out when possible
<duanedesign> the developers are really nice and they let me idle around and learn what i can.
<slaike> well, so you learn so good
<slaike> :)
<slaike> well, that i say, thank you very much, now i know that ubuntu is better than windows
<slaike> the community is the key :)
<duanedesign> if you need anything else come back by
<duanedesign> it is
<slaike> thank you
<duanedesign> your welcome
<slaike> have a nice day or night, depends
<slaike> jeje
<duanedesign> ha ha
<duanedesign> cya
<slaike> bye
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: that was nice of you. I had to code a task for physics (pendulum that is), and I doubted if I could help slaike.
<mkarnicki> indeed the ubuntu community is unique. and that I have seen for long now.
<mkarnicki> goodnight :)
<duanedesign> good night mkarnicki
<marcosroriz> hello guys
<marcosroriz> Is there a way to delete my entire ubuntuone
<marcosroriz> I'm having so many problems
<marcosroriz> that I want to start over on the next release of ubuntu
<duanedesign> hello marcosroriz
<marcosroriz> hello :)
<duanedesign> marcosroriz: this might be what you are looking for. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+faq/778
<marcosroriz> actually I wish to delete all the files
<marcosroriz> :3
<marcosroriz> oh
<marcosroriz> IT seems that I can do that on the web ui
<philien> Hi are there any translations of the site of Ubuntu One ?
<duanedesign> philien, that is a good question
<User_Error> honk
<junkeR> Hello Everyone.  Two questions, how do you know if your Firefox bookmarks have synchronized?  And, is there a way to know which files you've published?
<rye> we are oopsing on every page, checking why
<jml> this is a long shot, but... is there an OS X client?
<duanedesign> hello jml
<jml> hi
<duanedesign> jml: I am not sure if anyone is working on a OS X port
<jml> fair enough.
<jml> I would have been surprised, myself
<duanedesign> jml: i've heard talk of work being done on a windows port...
 * beuno pokes jml away with his ubuntu-only stick
<rye> verterok, it looks like syncdaemon started to have problems with uploading updated content
<rye> verterok, exceptions - http://paste.ubuntu.com/419810/ syncdaemon.log - http://paste.ubuntu.com/419811/
<rye> hm, tomboy and bad request...
<PaulGit> vds: ping
<rye> tomboy sync oopses server on upload. what's happening?..
<jml> :(
<jml> now I've fired up my ubuntu one preferences and it won't let me do anything :\
<rye> jml, what does it say?
<jml> rye, I've killed it now -- sorry. It had the default tab open and no obvious message.
 * jml tries again
<jml> "Ubuntu One Preferences", 0.0 KB used (0.0 %), Disconnected, Account tab open, Name: Unknown, Email: Unknown, Current plan: Free
<jml> Links below: Upgrade your subscription, Manage account, Support options
<jml> There's a Close button at the bottom right
<jml> Clicking the tabs, links, the Close button and the window close button do nothing
<jml> If I minimize and then restore, none of the UI controls display
<jml> strace says: futex(0x332ce90, FUTEX_WAIT_PRIVATE, 2, NULL
<jml> gdb says
<jml> http://paste.ubuntu.com/419831/
<jml> (sorry, pystack seems to be borked)
<jml> note that the window is not going grey, nor am I seeing any unusual network, memory or CPU activity on my system monitors
<rye> jml, could you please kill ubuntuone-preferencse and start gdb python and set args /usr/bin/ubuntuone-preferences ?
<rye> it looks like it just hangs
<rye> but it should not
<jml> rye, I've done that. want me to start stepping?
<rye> jml, just run it
<rye> and ctrl+c when it hangs...
<rye> if it can be ctr+c'ed
<jml> rye, http://paste.ubuntu.com/419836/
<rye> o_O
<rye> jml, what is your distro version and ubuntuone-client version ?
<jml> rye, lucid beta
<jml> Version: 1.2.0-0ubuntu1
<rye> dobey, have you seen something like this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/419836/ ( AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'MODAL' )
<dobey> no
<dobey> oh bother
<vds> PaulGit: hello!
<jml> dobey, I'm guessing that should be gtk.DIALOG_MODAL ?
<dobey> probably
<dobey> Chipaca: ^
 * dobey wonders if there is a bug for that yet
<Chipaca> vat? ve'er?
 * Chipaca looks
<Chipaca> that's ... weird
<Chipaca> I *know* I've used it, tested it, apparently with that there
<Chipaca> (according to bzr blame, at least)
<dobey> Chipaca: http://pygtk.org/docs/pygtk/gtk-constants.html
<Chipaca> dobey: I *know* it's gtk.DIALOG_MODAL
<dobey> Chipaca: yeah, it's from your "fix a bunch of stuff" branch
<dobey> heh
<Chipaca> I'm wondering how that ever worked
<Chipaca> or, wtf I was testing when I tested it
 * Chipaca gets super worried
<Chipaca> dobey: can u fix plz?
<PaulGit> vds: Hi mate, just wondering if you are ready for me to do anymore testing?
<duffydack> Bookmark backups still dont work.  My firefox bookmarks on another lucid still empty.  files/folders are syncn fine..
<dobey> Chipaca: yeah, i would just like a crit bug to --fixes= with it
<vds> PaulGit: yes please :)
<dobey> Chipaca: because we obviously need to get that into lucid also
 * rye swtiches from nightlies to stable
<PaulGit> vds: OK, will go through same test as before and attach results to bug.  Will ping you here also.
<Chipaca> dobey: obviously
<Chipaca> dobey: there's a bug about this already, I imagine?
<dobey> Chipaca: i don't know. rye, jml? is there a bug for this already?
<jml> dobey, I haven't filed one
<Chipaca> dobey: if you can get a bug, and would rather I crit it, ping me with the bug#
<Chipaca> dobey: I'm running in too many directions right now to be of much more use than that :-/
<Chipaca> (comments about me not being much use in general shall be ignored)
<dobey> Chipaca: i got it. just wanted to point you at your broken code :)
<Chipaca> dobey: thanks. The awesome is that I did manual testing of the whole thing before proposing, and it worked (?!?), and then it got through not two but three peer reviews
<dobey> well the unit tests don't test the dialog instantiation
<rye> aha, I need to get error dialog somehow
<rye> jml, what is in your ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log ?
<jml> 2010-04-21 12:34:29,105 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - ERROR - OAuth failed: AUTHENTICATION_FAILED
<jml> that's it
<rye> jml, u1sdtool --status ?
<jml> gimme a sec
<jml> booking flight and don't want session to time out
<duanedesign> rye bug 567223
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 567223 in ubuntuone-client "crashes after clicking manage account" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/567223
<vds> PaulGit: thanks
<jml> rye, http://paste.ubuntu.com/419846/
<jml> rye, sorry about the delay
<rye> jml, hm... does u1sdtool --connect trigger anything ?
<jml> rye, it doesn't do anything obvious -- what am I looking for?
<rye> duanedesign, thanks, however I don't seem to be able to reproduce it so easily... dobey,  bug 567223
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 567223 in ubuntuone-client "crashes after clicking manage account" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/567223
<jml> syncdaemon-exceptions.log still the same
<rye> jml, it might open a new tab in your browser, depending on the browser (could not make it work with opera so far)
<jml> rye, I'm running chrome
<dobey> rye: running from source tree, without ubuntuone-client installed, and without ubuntuone-syncdaemon running, should net the error easily
<jml> rye, nothing in my browser
<rye> jml, that should work fine. However, could you please do u1sdtool --quit and kill ubuntuone-login, then run ubuntuone-preferences again
<dobey> oh nice
<dobey> there are two bugs there
<jml> rye, done that. same behaviour.
<jml> rye, also, same error when run in gdb
<rye> rebuilding tomboy with debug, something's wrong with oauth
<jml> ok. I've subscribed to the quoted bug
<jml> is there anything else I can do to help right now?
<rye> jml, well, while that is a bug as well, that does not actually affect syncing, could you please remove ubuntuone token from seahorse and restart ubunutone-preferences ?
 * rye debugs tomboy
 * rye debugs server side using tomboy :)
<jml> rye, no need to kill syncdaemon or anything?
<rye> jml, you can do u1sdtool --quit to be sure
<jml> rye, ok. prefs window now works. it pops up a new tab on another desktop. I appear to be signed in OK on the web.
<jml> ... have connected my computer "Synchronization in progress" still
<jml> I'm going to leave it there.
<jml> rye, ping me if you need any more info from me
<rye> jml, you can see the queues as u1sdtool --waiting-meta and u1sdtool --waiting-content
<jml> rye, the former just says "Query" 23 times
<rye> jml, it queries the status of 23 objects on the server
<jml> (but I'm sensing an implicit message here, "u1sdtool is your debugging friend"
<jml> )
<rye> are we sendign X-Oops-Id for all parts of UI? Will tomboy receive these?
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=Id
<rye> WHAT?
<rye> "Could not save note record" is all that the server could reply with...
<rye> no oops id, nothing!
<rye> facundobatista, hi, may I steal some 10 minutes of your precious time regarding syncdaemons' 'Invalid in state' ?
<rye> nessita, may i annoy you with syncdaemon's "invalid in state" ?
<facundobatista> rye, please! do you have logs?
<rye> facundobatista, exceptions - http://paste.ubuntu.com/419810/ syncdaemon.log - http://paste.ubuntu.com/419811/
<rye> facundobatista, it happens pretty much every time something is being edited in Ubuntu One directory.
<facundobatista> rye, edited with what?
<facundobatista> rye, with vim
<rye> facundobatista, these logs are for vim, yesterday I tried gedit'ing the web page in ubuntuone ( http://ubuntuone.com/p/ky/ ) - it took me an hour to find out that once it says "Invalid in state" it does not sync that file
<facundobatista> rye, would you mind to open a bug, in critical, assign to me, and attach these logs? thanks!
<rye> facundobatista, just to make sure I am not missing something obvious - it looks like in state actually matches that is printed as "should be", rigt?
<facundobatista> rye, the problem is that we're ignoring some of the files that vim created, so we receive a FS_FILE_CREATE for a file we do have
<rye> hmmm
<rye> so ignored files are still being processed?
<rye> ok, collecting fresh logs
<joshuahoover> rye: do you have any ideas on why this user is seeing untrusted certificates in their browser when trying to login to u1? https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+question/107936
<rye> joshuahoover, hm, maybe he is missing ca-certificates package?
<nessita> rye: facundobatista will deal with that :-)
<joshuahoover> rye: yeah, not sure
<rye> joshuahoover, however it is hard to not have it installed, it is needed by *-desktop packages, openssl, libcurl3... pretty much a lot of packages..
<joshuahoover> rye: it has me scratching my head, thus i turn to you :)
<Cajun_Lan_man> FYI to anyone who was helping me yesterday. The song finally went through, AND for whatever reason today, both of my Ubuntu machines are connecting to Ubuntu One just fine.
<Cajun_Lan_man> I'm assuming that is all due to changes made on the Ubuntu One side of things.
<Cajun_Lan_man> Regardless, I'm thankful.
<rye> facundobatista, bug #567953
<beuno> alecu, ^
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 567953 in ubuntuone-client "ValueError: Incorrect out state when files are edited in Ubuntu One directory" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/567953
<alecu> Cajun_Lan_man, that's great news! thanks!
<facundobatista> rye, thanks
<alecu> aquarius, mattgriffin, ^
<mattgriffin> alecu: the bug? is that related to the id3 tag update issue?
<alecu> mattgriffin, no, it's just a happy user that he was able to get his songs unstuck.
<mattgriffin> alecu: oh cool :) happy users = good
<Cajun_Lan_man> Can someone tell me, because I'm a little confused. When I'm playing something from "purchased" in rythmbox, is it not actually located on my machine, but in my "Ubuntu One Cloud"?
<Cajun_Lan_man> I ask because I do not see the song in my music folder under my user files.
<alecu> Cajun_Lan_man, it's been downloaded from the cloud into your computer
<Cajun_Lan_man> Where is it being stored?
<alecu> Cajun_Lan_man, in ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One/
<Cajun_Lan_man> Thanks.  Also, I can't seem to actually see the file when browsing Ubuntu One in Firefox either.
<Cajun_Lan_man> I see there is a "user defined folders/Purchased from Ubuntu One" directory there, but it's empty.
<alecu> Cajun_Lan_man, oh, you are looking at the web page, right?
<Cajun_Lan_man> right
<Cajun_Lan_man> For my storage status, I can tell by the size used that it's in there.  Shouldn't I be able to see it?
<alecu> Cajun_Lan_man, yes, it should show up there. Would you mind reloading the page in firefox, and trying to browse that folder again?
<Cajun_Lan_man> Folder is empty
<PaulGit> vds: ping
<PaulGit> vds: Thunderbird funambol sync is crashing on me today :(
<rye> oopss
<PaulGit> ping: beuno
<PaulGit> beuno: ping even!
<beuno> PaulGit, pong
<PaulGit> beuno: Have you had any reports of the TB3 Funabol sync crashing when syncing to U1?  I was trying to do some tests for vds today but Funambol sync crashes TB3.
<beuno> PaulGit, bac was having issues, but that's all I know of
<bac> beuno, PaulGit: yes, i have the same problem
<PaulGit> bac: Are you running TB3 64bit?
<bac> 32
<PaulGit> bac: OK, I won't try on my other machine then!
<beuno> PaulGit, OTOH, it works well for me and others  :)
<bac> just tried again and TB3 crashed instantly
<bac> beuno: can i clear out all of my data from U1 and start fresh?
<PaulGit> beuno: What version of TB3 are you running?
<beuno> PaulGit, whatever is in lucid
<beuno> bac, yes you can, let me get you the instructions
<beuno> PaulGit, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/PhoneSync/
<PaulGit> bac: I have cleared everything out but to no avail :(
<beuno> see "resetting contacts"
<PaulGit> bac: Let me know how you get on.  I cannot think that I have changed anything to cause this :(
<rye> beuno, quick question - is the choice of the phone make and model actually makes some adjustments in funambol?
<beuno> rye, not at all
<tekstr1der> quick question about nautilus emblem refreshing: I cut/pasted 2 folders from my desktop into Ubuntu One folder. After syncing successfully, all files in both folders display the green checkmark emblem. However, one of the two folders is still showing ubuntuone-unsynchronized.  ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log shows the folder as having succefully synced. Why does the emblem not update?
<rye> tekstr1der, hm... folder emblems, I really need to check whether there is any signal for folder sync... hmm
<tekstr1der> one of the two did apply a synced checkmark, the other did not
<bac> beuno: i reset my contacts on the server and blew away my couchdb contact db.
<bac> beuno: i then synced my phone telling it to do 'phone to server'.  it only seemed to push a few contacts
<bac> beuno: i then synced tbird and it worked!  but only pulled down 5 contacts, in duplicate
<bac> beuno: any idea how to get the phone client to push them all again?
<beuno> bac, delete everything all over again
<beuno> and then there should be a "recover" open on your phone
<beuno> that sends everything to the server blindly
<beuno> that should do it
<bac> where would this 'recover' be?
<beuno> on the iphone app, hopefully
<beuno> we have yet to implement something that forces the device to forget it had ever synced
<bac> beuno: nope, no recover option
<beuno> bac, so lets try to uninstall the app and reinstall
<PaulGit> bac: I have been doing the clean up option on iPhone...it does wipe all your contacts though!
<bac> PaulGit: i'm not willing to try that
<PaulGit> bac: Don't blame you! ;)
<bac> beuno: sending lots this time.  :)
<beuno> bac, \o/
<beuno> I smell success
<bac> beuno: after i clear my local couch db should i still have any contacts in my tbird personal addresss book?  i do, which is unexpected
<beuno> bac, yes, tb doesn't use couch
<bac> oh, ok
<PaulGit> Just cleared everything out again and TB still crashing.  I may try the 32bit version just to see if there is a difference.
<topyli> hrm. ubuntuone has not synchronized my (user-defined) ~/Documents for a few days it seems. nautilus confirms it's not among the synced folders. as i try to sync, it simply refuses
<topyli> u1sdtool seems to list it
<dobey> what version of ubuntuone-client-gnome do you have installed?
<topyli> dobey, 1.2.0-0ubuntu1
<topyli> looking at --waiting-content, no files from that folder are listed there. but i've been working, i swear! :)
<topyli> so there definitely are new files
<dobey> topyli: have you logged out and back in since upgrading to that version?
<topyli> dobey, yes, i shutdown at nights, and there was no update today
<dobey> topyli: ok, what does u1sdtool -s say?
<topyli> description: processing queues, and queues: WORKING_ON_CONTENT
<topyli> all the connection stuff looks ok
<topyli> it's working because there is new stuff in another folder, which is working fine
<dobey> hrmm, weird
<topyli> agreed :)
<dobey> verterok: ping
<dobey> verterok: could you help topyli please? :)
<topyli> what does the --refresh option do? is it safe to try and resync the entire folder?
<dobey> i don't know. what does --help say it does? :)
<topyli> it says "request a refresh", which is not very --helpful :)
<verterok> dobey: let me read the backlog
<dobey> topyli: i guess it might force a server rescan, and a local rescan perhaps
<dobey> so it might help. but hopefully verterok can help you :)
<verterok> topyli: refresh will force a query to the server and start up/downloading new/changed files in that folder
<verterok> s/folder/directory
<verterok> topyli: what's the output of: u1sdtool --list-folders? plase use pastebin.ubuntu.com
<topyli> just a sec
<topyli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/420023/
 * topyli installs pastebinit
<topyli> verterok, oh and thanks for showing up :)
<verterok> topyli: :)
<verterok> topyli: looks like you'r not subsribed to the ~/Documents UDF, so syncdaemon don't sync it :)
<verterok> topyli: try this: u1sdtool --subscribe-folder=19cb35e5-4604-4f95-83f0-1406a0f4845a
<topyli> verterok, done. so i guess i should see stuff in --waiting-content shortly?
<verterok> topyli: yes
<topyli> verterok, and indeed i do!
<verterok> cool :)
<topyli> thanks a lot, the folder seems to be syncing and i'm a little bit smarter now to boot!
<verterok> topyli: same for ~/Templates, isn't subscribed
<topyli> ah, i'll fix that too
<topyli> didn't notice anything since it almost never changes :)
<NielsE> since the alpha's of karmic I have not been able to get ubuntuone working properly
<NielsE> at the moment I've got Lucid, and I just removed all the caches, config files, purged ubuntuone and installed it again
<NoobFukaire> with lucid, how do you add your account to ubuntu one?
<NoobFukaire> I have an account, I click manage account in the ubuntu one preferences
<NoobFukaire> maybe I'll check out the issues
<NoobFukaire> hmm
<NoobFukaire> I click manage account, chrome opens the login panel
<NielsE> my cache log only sais: "state: <State: 'READY'  (queues IDLE  connection 'Not User With Network')"
<NoobFukaire> I login... and then that's it
<NielsE> NoobFukaire: it should be logged in at that point
<NoobFukaire> there's no way to setup the login credentials with the ubuntu one client???
<joshuahoover> NoobFukaire: were you ever prompted to "add your computer" to your ubuntu one account via your web browser?
<NoobFukaire> does it work with chrome?
<NoobFukaire> no
<NoobFukaire> is it a popup?
<NoobFukaire> I think I might have declined a popup when logging in, though I'm not sure
<NoobFukaire> let me log out and try again
<NoobFukaire> I'm in lucid btw
<joshuahoover> NoobFukaire: it should just popup in your web browser, if your browser is open, then it will likely be a new tab there
<NielsE> joshuahoover: do you know what the state "connection 'Not User With Network'" is? it seems to hang there
<joshuahoover> NielsE: i believe it means it thinks there isn't a network connection...maybe nessita or facundobatista would know better? ^^
<NielsE> joshuahoover: hmm k, that's a weird error..
<NielsE> it sais that exactly every 2 minutes
<NoobFukaire> yeah I'm never prompted to add my computer
<NoobFukaire> this should be called ubuntu pos
<topyli> NoobFukaire, maybe you have a stale ubuntuone token from previous attempts stored in gnome-keyring
<joshuahoover> NoobFukaire: can you close the ubuntu one preferences window and then from a terminal session (applications->accessories->terminal) try: ubuntuone-preferences
<joshuahoover> topyli: good point
<topyli> just crossed my mind, because i had the same problem at some point :)
<joshuahoover> NoobFukaire: you can also look at applications->accessories->passwords and encryption keys and then see if there is an "ubuntu one token" under passwords there
<joshuahoover> topyli: :)
<NoobFukaire> okay thanks I'll check it out
<facundobatista> NielsE, it's in "not user": you need to tell ubuntuone-client to connect
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, ^
<joshuahoover> facundobatista: thanks :)
<joshuahoover> facundobatista: now i know too
<NoobFukaire> nothing
<NoobFukaire> same deal :(
<NoobFukaire> is ubuntu one compatible with chrome
<NoobFukaire> maybe I'll trying with FF
<joshuahoover> NoobFukaire: no error message?
<NoobFukaire> nope
<joshuahoover> NoobFukaire: if you try this from a terminal session: xdg-open https://one.ubuntu.com/
<NoobFukaire> I login fine, I can see my ubuntuone options,  etc in the web browser
<joshuahoover> NoobFukaire: did you have an ubuntu one token in your passwords and encryption keys?
<NoobFukaire> nope nothing was there about ubuntu one
<joshuahoover> NoobFukaire: it would've been under the passwords tab and under "passwords: default"
<joshuahoover> NoobFukaire: does the last command i sent you open the web site in chrome? xdg-open https://one.ubuntu.com/
<NoobFukaire> I changed my browser preference to ff, clicked manage account, logged into ubuntu one in firefox
<NoobFukaire> and nothing
<NoobFukaire> but it's not worth all this trouble, I think I'll just write off ubuntu one for now
<NoobFukaire> thanks for the help though
<mrevell> Howdy. Is this a good place to ask about Desktop Couch?
<beuno> mrevell, only if CardinalFang or thisfred are around
<thisfred> mrevell: hi! what is the nature of your inquiry? :)
<thisfred> IOW: ask away!
<mrevell> Heh howdy :)
<mrevell> thanks
<mrevell> thisfred, Hey, so, I've done a bit of SQL in the past and, beuno will probably tell you, I'm not a developer.
 * CardinalFang ducks.
<mrevell> thisfred, I'm writing my first little programme using Desktop Couch. If I want to retrieve a record using anything other than its _id, do I have to create a view?
<thisfred> right, couchdb is a little different, but desktopcouch tries to make it as easy as possible
<thisfred> mrevell: yes, basically. You can loop through all records, and halt when you find the right one, but obviously that's gonna be a lot less efficient
<thisfred> views are like sql queries, except they always have to be stored in the database beforehand
<mrevell> thisfred, I see. So, from what I've read it seems like for most ordinary functions I'll only need map and not reduce. Does that sound right? I'm struggling to see where I'd use "reduce".
<thisfred> (technically they don't, you can create views on the fly, but those are very inefficient, and hence discouraged)
<thisfred> mrevell: right, reduce is only needed when you want to count or group things, or find the maximum value, that kind of thing. If you simply want to find a record or set of records by value, you'll only need a map
<mrevell> Thanks thisfred. My only concern is this idea of creating views in advance. So, for example, in my little programme I want to look up a podcast in the db based on whether it matches the supplied URL. If my view has to be in the db beforehand, I'm concerned that I can't simply look for a podcast on the fly. It's likely I'm misunderstanding something here, like I say, I'm new to this :)
<thisfred> mrevell: yeah, so the view is like an "index" in the SQL world: you don't have to tell it in advance *which* url you're going to be looking for,  you can just create a view that gets podcasts by their url
<thisfred> and then call that view with key=[the url you're looking for]
<mrevell> ah thanks thisfred. I may ask you or aquarius some more tomorrow, if that's okay :)
<thisfred> mrevell: sure, no problem, if I'm busy I might not respond instantly
<thisfred> but never hesitate to ask!
<mrevell> Thanks :)
#ubuntuone 2010-04-22
<rapha> this ain't good ... music still doesn't seem to be properly synced from the server
<rapha> gnight though and gl, u1 devs!
<duffydack> its still slow, very slow, to sync 1 small file.  u1dstool reports its queued, just is taking an age to say its finished..
<duffydack> after waiting 20mins, with it grey icon waiting.. I clicked restart in the client, and within 5mins its done.
<gunksta> honk
<gunksta> Yeah - that made me feel a little akward
<duanedesign> hell ogu
<duanedesign> err
<duanedesign> hello gunksta
<gunksta> hey
<gunksta> I don't believe I've ever said honk before in an IRC room
<duanedesign> lol
<gunksta> But, I figured - that's what the directions here say to do, and U1 and definitely fighting me.
<duanedesign> rye has his client setup to highlight when you say honk :)
<duanedesign> what seems to be the problem?
<gunksta> I assumed someone had that set up. It's funny - but does feel a little weird.
<gunksta> I tried uploading some files to my account at work. I can see them via the web-client just fine.
<gunksta> But, I can't get the netbook I am currently using to sync to the account
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> are you on Karmic or Lucid?
<gunksta> Lucid
<gunksta> Both machines are fully updated Lucid systems
<duanedesign> ok good  :)}
<duanedesign> woops. bad smilie
<duanedesign> can you open a Terminal and run the command:   u1sdtool -d; u1sdtool -c
<gunksta> The only curve-ball that I may have is that I use Mozilla Weave to sync my Firefox accounts. I know that U1 uses FF to manage authentication and what not. Could this be causing a problem?
<gunksta> Give me a sec
<gunksta> The result -- nothing
<gunksta> It thinks for a minute and then hands me back to the command prompt
<duanedesign> what does:  u1sdtool -s
<duanedesign> say
<gunksta> State: READY
<gunksta>     connection: Not User With Network
<gunksta>     description: ready to connect
<gunksta>     is_connected: False
<gunksta>     is_error: False
<gunksta>     is_online: False
<gunksta>     queues: WORKING_ON_METADATA
<gunksta> Sorry for flooding a little. It's been saying that for about 1/2 hour.
<gunksta> What's the local URL for the couch system?
<duanedesign> thats ok its just us
<duanedesign> <.<  >.> i think
<gunksta> ???
<gunksta> I thought there was a URL I could use via FF to browse the couchdb
 * kermiac doesn't mind "floods" when it's useful info ;)
<duanedesign> xdg-open file:///home/YOURUSERNAME/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<duanedesign> put that in the Terminal gunksta
<duanedesign> replace USERNAME ;)
<gunksta> bing
<gunksta> o
<gunksta> ehh
<gunksta> small keyboard
<duanedesign> did FF open when you launched Ubuntu oNe for the first time on this computer?
<duanedesign> allowing you to add your computer
<gunksta> That's just it - I can't find where to do that on the web
<gunksta> Yes - It launches, but I don't see anywhere to add my computer
<duanedesign> ok
<gunksta> That's why I thought the fact that I'm syncing with Mozilla Weave could be a problem
<gunksta> I went into the U1 Preferences and hit the Manage Accounts button and Firefox Opened up right away and I was able to log in.
<duanedesign> gunksta: lets make sure there is no token. Open Applications->Accessories->Passwords and Encryption Keys
<gunksta> give me a sec to find that through the netbook stuff.
<duanedesign>  Click on the arrow next to "Passwords" and see if there is an 'Ubunutu One Token'
<gunksta> or just give up and Alt+F2 for seahorse
<duanedesign> gunksta: right. I need to play around with the UNE so i now it better
<gunksta> No
<gunksta> I don't see a token for Ubuntu One
<duanedesign> ok
<gunksta> Fortunately, I haven't used this system much, so it's pretty slim
<gunksta> I've got two? Desktop Couch tokens, and my IRC stuff. That's it
<duanedesign> and just to make sure. Go to  Go to https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/ and make sure your computer is not there
<duanedesign> gunksta: thats ok
<gunksta> All I can see is my Laptop @ work.
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> close Ubuntu One preferences
<gunksta> done
<duanedesign> then run:    u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login
<duanedesign> then run:   ps uaxxc | grep ubu
<duanedesign> to make sure we have quit all the U! processes
<duanedesign> s/U!/U1
<gunksta>  looks clean
<duanedesign> ok now lets open Ubuntu One from the Me Menu or System > Preferences > Ubuntu One
<duanedesign> and see if it opens FF window to add machine
<gunksta> Sorry about that. I did what you said and then empathy pegged the processor
<gunksta> But, not I have the log-in screen to add this computer
<gunksta> Adding now
<duanedesign> hmm. something is going on with adding new computers. You are the second person iin as many dys with this problem
<duanedesign> my typing skills are declining rapidly :P
<gunksta> I have another computer here. I'll try it later tonight. I went to the preferences screen before using the MeMenu. I wonder if it's messing something up there.
<duanedesign> gunksta: they both open the same window.
<duanedesign> gunksta: from what i can gather the workaround is..
<duanedesign> to quit the preferences window, u1sdtool -q to quit the syncdaemon then killall ubuntuone-login
<duanedesign> then open the preferences window
<duanedesign> kermiac: have you seen the redesign they have been working on for the webui
<kermiac> duanedesign: yep, I had a quick look a couple of days ago - seems a lot faster/ responsive too :)
<kermiac> duanedesign: you mean the webui on edge, right?
<duanedesign> kermiac: i actually discovered a couple of filees that had not uploaded
<duanedesign> kermiac: yes
<kermiac> duanedesign: oh, that's interesting. were they displayed in the "normal" webui?
<duanedesign> kermiac: no they dont show up there. They were non important files. But with the new webui I can see them and they say 'uploading'
<duanedesign> kermiac: might of noticed it in nautilus if my emblems were working
<kermiac> duanedesign: that's interesting. is there anything different in the filenames compared to your other files - like non utf8, etc?
<kermiac> duanedesign: my emblems are working in lucid, but not in karmic
<duanedesign> kermiac: thats intresting
<duanedesign> kermiac: I have a seperate /home
<duanedesign> i did a clean install  with Karmic and the an upgrade to Lucid
<duanedesign> might be a left over setting/config
<kermiac> duanedesign: the lucid machine is a fresh install - updated from one of the recent daily iso's.
<duanedesign> i made sure to do a fresh install with Karmis so I could get Grub2
<duanedesign> dont know why i was in a hurry for that :P
<kermiac> I don't have much luck with upgrades - I get to many strange issues due to me pulling software from all different places
<duanedesign> yeah
<kermiac> yeah, grub2 is causing me all kinds of headaches with the SOE images I do for work :(
<kermiac> I've g2g, ttyl duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> ok kermiac
<duanedesign> o/
<gunksta> duanedesign: thanks! I'll write that down and if I see someone struggling in #ubuntu or #ubuntu+1 I'll know what to say
<duanedesign> thanks gunksta
<arjun> how do i use ubuntu one in 10.04
<arjun> couldnt find any manual at ubuntu for 10.04
<arjun> honk
<arjun> how do i use ubuntu one in 10.04
<arjun> hi
<arjun_> how do i use ubuntu one in 10.04
<diverse_izzue> hi all. i just tried to upload files to the web ui with IE8, but found out that the ui was not compatible with IE8 (or the other way around). either way, it would be neat if that worked...
<rye> diverse_izzue, the files ui is now under major rewrite that will put end to the problems with file list timing out and it will be easier to support.
<diverse_izzue> rye, you're not talking about what's currently in edge?
<rye> diverse_izzue, what URL do you have when you navigate to /files/ ?
<diverse_izzue> rye, something like one.ubuntu.com/files/#path=/My%20Files
<diverse_izzue> or edge.one.ubuntu.com/files_tng/ respectively
<diverse_izzue> is performance of the servers somehow reduced currently?
<duanedesign> rye: have had two people in here the last two nights having problems adding a new computer on Lucid.
<duanedesign> rye: quitting the preferences and a u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login then starting the Client seems to fix it
<duanedesign> just wanted to mention it in case it is more than a coincedence.
<rye> duanedesign, that's weird
<rye> duanedesign, they were in AUTH_FAILED state?
<dobey> hrmm
<rye> CardinalFang, were there any changes regarding desktopcouch-service startup? I see 2 desktopcouch-service processes running now on my vm
<rye> aaand on my real machine as well
<CardinalFang> rye, yes, that's normal now.  One starts the other.  It used to be multithreaded, but the keyring library broke that for several weeks, you may remember.  SEGVs and ABRTs.
<CardinalFang> So, now it's two separate processes.
<CardinalFang> It may go back.  I hear libgnome-keyring is fixed.
<CardinalFang> And multithreading would let me serve replication statistics via DBus signals and methods.  (Yay.)
<rye> CardinalFang, ah, so that's ok, great, thanks!
<bladernr> morning.... has anyone noticed a possible memory leak with syncdaemon?
<bladernr> that would be bug #568453
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568453 in ubuntuone-client "[lucid beta2] Ubuntuone-syncdaemon using enormous amounts of ram" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568453
<bac> hi alecu.  new info on my problem.  on my rhythmbox page for U1MS some of the missing files now say "There was a problem.  Try downloading again."  Clicking that link converts it to a message saying "Queued." but nothing happens
<sradhakrishna> A quick question about ubuntu one
<alecu> hi bac. They don't show up in the u1 web file browser at all, right?
<sradhakrishna> is there a plan to include a to-do list in ubuntu one?
<sradhakrishna> one that can be synced up between home and work pcs
<sradhakrishna> where can i see the features planned for ubuntu one?
<bac> alecu: actually after i click 'Try downloading' they then appear on the web file list but not in rbx
<duanedesign> sradhakrishna: I do my to-do lists in Tomboy.
<alecu> bac, ok, great. so the songs are being downloaded ok to u1 storage, that's the bug I was after.
<alecu> bac, now what's happenjing is that the syncdaemon is taking some time to download your songs to your computer from u1 storage.
<sradhakrishna> duanedesign: thanks for the reply - i was looking to sync up todo lists created by tasque...
<bac> alecu: so you expect they'll just show up later?
<alecu> bac, if syncdaemon is on, and working right they will show up.
<alecu> bac, sometimes it takes a while for syncdaemon to start downloading.
<bac> yes, i see an ubuntuone-syncdaemon running
<bac> alecu: even stuff that is downloaded shows up now with the message "Transferring to you Ubuntu One storage"
<bac> and some items that have been in the U1 web file browser for days have not been synced
<alecu> bac: regarding downloaded songs showing up as "transferring to your u1 storage", there's a known bug where old successful downloads are showing up in that state.
<bac> ok
<alecu> bac, regarding the items that have not yet synced, we need to get some syncdaemon expert...
<bac> alecu: who is such a person?
<rye> bac, hi
<duanedesign> sradhakrishna: do you know does tasque use sqlite databases
<bac> hi rye
<rye> bac, quick question - are all your songs appear in ubuntuone web ui under Purchased from Ubuntu One User Designated Folder?
<sradhakrishna> duanedesign: shall check that.
<bac> rye: they are in album subdirectories under 'Purchased...'
<sradhakrishna> duanedesign: if it does, any suggestions how i could get it to use Ubuntu One?
<duanedesign> sradhakrishna: I think the database is at ~/.config/tasque/sqlitebackend.db
<rye> bac, ok, could you please pastebin the output of u1sdtool --status, u1sdtool --waiting-meta and u1sdtool --waiting content to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<duanedesign> sradhakrishna: you could drop that file in your Ubuntu One folder.
<bac> rye: the output of --status is at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/420491/
<bac> the two waiting commands generated no output
<rye> bac, ok, it means that syncdaemon is pretty sure that there is nothing else on the server that needs downloading. Could you please trigger a restart of syncdaemon (u1sdtool --quit; u1sdtool --connect)
<bac> rye: done.  still dancing
<rye> bac, OAuth dance?
<bac> rye: yes. now doing server rescan
<rye> bac, let's wait until it gets back to queue processing and settles with IDLE
<bac> rye: we're there now
<rye> nessita1, bac has some music files in web ui, but these files do not get downloaded even after complete restart.
<rye> nessita1, should i poke you or others?
<bac> nessita1 to the rescue...
<rye> bac, ok, will do broadcast - facundobatista, verterok, nessita1 - bac has some music files in web ui, but these files do not get downloaded even after complete syncdaemon restart. What to do?
<verterok> rye, bac: hi!
<bac> hi verterok
<verterok> bac: could you run: u1sdtool --list-folders and pastebin it
<bac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/420499/
<verterok> bac: ok, you'r subscribed to the music store UDF, that's gooood :)
<verterok> bac: please pastebin: grep MARK ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log | tail
<bac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/420504/
<verterok> bac: only a few files are missing, right?
<bac> 10 or so
<bac> no, 20-30
<verterok> oh
<nessita1> rye: yes, please broadcast :-) (I'm running a bit right now)
<verterok> bac: do you have the parent dirs locally? just the files are missing?
<nessita1> bac: hey there! I need to run now, but you're on excellent hands
<bac> thanks nessita1
<bac> verterok:  if i go to places -> Ubuntu One i don't see anything
<bac> verterok:  however some do show up in rhythmbox
<verterok> bac: the music is stored in a user defined folder, that the music store creates
<bac> where is that?
<verterok> bac: /home/bac/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One
<bac> verterok:  one album has six songs in it out of about 10-11
<bac> verterok:  the other album does not exist at all
<bac> verterok:  and that corresponds to what i see in rhythmbox
<verterok> bac: ok, let's try to force the client refresh the root dir
<bac> verterok:  ok.  how?
<verterok> bac: u1sdtool --refresh=<full path to dir>
<bac> verterok:  u1sdtool --refresh=/home/bac/.ubuntuone/Purchased\ from\ Ubuntu\ One/
<bac> or up one?
<verterok> bac: no, that's ok. that dir is the root of the UDF
<verterok> bac: now, is there something in output of: u1sdtool --waiting-content ?
<verterok> bac: or --waiting-metadata
<bac> no
<bac> Query
<verterok> bac: ok, so it's still running :/
<verterok> bac: the servers are bit slow
<verterok> bac: still running?
<rye> verterok, but isn't it supposed to notice some changes of the server-side when server rescan is performed?
<verterok> rye: yes
<verterok> rye: just trying to find out what might be wrong
<bac> verterok: it is not still running
<bac> it looks like 4 or 5 songs synced from the original album
<bac> the other album has nothing
<verterok> bac: do you have the folder of the other album?
<bac> no
<verterok> bac: weird, and you can see that in the webui.. :(
<verterok> bac: could you b/gzip the entire logs folder and send it to me? maybe upload it to chinstrap? :)
<verterok> bac: I'ld like to see what's going on after the server rescan and why the songs aren't downloaded
<bac> verterok:  http://people.canonical.com/~bac/syncdaemon.log.gz
<verterok> bac: thanks!
<topyli> sooooo... will we sync calendars in addition to contacts soon? :)
<bac> verterok: i have to step away for a bit but will be glad to do more testing later
<verterok_> bac: hi, after taking a look at the logs, I can't find out much without the logs in debug mode
<verterok_> bac: could you set the logs in debug mode?
<mel> hi, i cant get ubuntu one to work on lucid beta... it never asked me to confirm my machine as in this: https://media.one.ubuntu.com/media/2624/img/install/show_confirm.png
<verterok_> bac: create a file ~/.config/ubuntuone/logging.conf with this content: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/420542/
<mel> how can i trigger it?
<verterok> mel: first in a terminal run: u1sdtool -q
<mel> k
<mel> mel@lucid:~$ u1sdtool -q ubuntuone-syncdaemon stopped.
<verterok> mel: then go to System -> Preferences -> Ubuntu One
<mel> k
<verterok> mel: and click on the Services tab, and check that the File Synchronization checkbox is enabled
 * mel enables it
<verterok> mel: did you get a firefox window or a new tab?
<mel> no
<verterok> bac: if you enable debug logs, after creating the logging.conf file, please run: u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool --start; u1sdtool --connect
<verterok> mel: ok, please go to the Devices tab
<verterok> mel: do you have anything there?
<mel> k
<mel> it just says: <LOCAL MACHINE>
<mel> it has always said that though... nothing has changed yet
<verterok> mel: do you see a "Connect" button?
<mel> yes
<verterok> mel: please click it
<mel> k
<mel> nothing is happening... (the button greyed out)
<verterok> mel: do you have a firefox running?
<mel> yes
<mel> im using it to chat to u
<verterok> mel: chekc if you have a new tab
<verterok> *check
<verterok> mel: oh, ok :)
<verterok> mel: so, nothing happens. let's try one more thing before start looking at the logs :)
<mel> ok :)
<verterok> mel: I assume you have a remove button
<verterok> mel: please click it
<mel> i have a restart button
<verterok> mel: no remove one?
<mel> in "Ubuntu One Preferences"?
<verterok> mel: next to the <LOCAL MAHCINE>
<mel> no, there is definately no button there
<verterok> mel: ok, time to take a look to the logs
<mel> k
<verterok> mel: please pastebin the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log to pastebin.ubuntu.com
<mel> k
<verterok> mel: please, also paste the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log in another pastebin
<mel1_> hi
<verterok> mel1_: welcome back :)
<mel1_> ty
<mel1_> brb
<verterok> k
<mel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/420555/
 * mel has back wi-fi
<mel> bad*
<verterok> mel: ok, try this in a terminal: 'u1sdtool --connect' and check if a firefox tab/windows is opened
<mel> k
<mel> definately no new tabs or windows
<verterok> k, mel please pastebin the syncdaemon.log again, and also the oauth-login.log :)
<verterok> this should give us more info about what's going on
<mel> k
<mel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/420566/
<mel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/420567/
<verterok> create a file ~/.config/ubuntuone/logging.conf with this content: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/420542/
<verterok> mel: while I take a look to the logs, please ^
<mel> k
<verterok> mel: as the logs aren't in DEBUG level :(
<rye> mel, could you please check whether you have Ubuntuone token for https://ubuntuone.com in seahorse (Applications/ Accessories/Passwords and ENcryption keys) ?
<verterok> rye: thanks! :D
<verterok> I missed that bit
<mel> rye, a new tab just appeared!!!!
<rye> mel, hmmmmmm duanedesign - one more user that had to kill ubuntuone-login first... hmmm
<mel> it is the image i first posted in my original question :)
<mel> so i wasnt the first, eh?
<mel> btw desktopcouch-service just crashed (i think it has been crashing previously... something was anyway)
<gustave_me> does anyone know if you can use ubuntuone  WITHOUT Network Manager?
<rye> mel, hmmm... desktopcouch..
<rye> gustave_me, if you don't have NetworkManager, then yes, it will work. If you have it running but network set up was made bypassing nm then ubuntuone will refuse to connect
<rye> mel, so right after you killed ubuntuone-login desktopcouch has crashed - is that correct?
<gustave_me> rye, I removed NM and then set it manually in interfaces.  Will that not work then?
<rye> gustave_me, yes
<mel> no probably after i confirmed my coputer
<rye> mel, hmmm
<mel> although its hard to say for sure
<rye> mel, you are running lucid, right?
<mel> do u want me to re-kill? :)
<mel> correct
<gustave_me> rye, rats.  The reason I did that was on reboot, I could not SSH to it until a user logged in and network manager brought up the interface.  What would be the best way to fix this?
<rye> gustave_me, NetworkManager can set system-wide connections, in that case it will be brought during the boot stage
<dobey> gustave_me: remove networkmanager if you don't want to use it
<dobey> or configure it to init the network at boot :)
<mel> ty verterok + rye everything is working
<gustave_me> rye, right, but I do want to use ubuntuone auto sync.  Should I install NM again?  Or do I need to?  Thanks for the help BTW.
<rye> something is broken with ubuntuone-login <-> ( syncdaemon | desktopcouch )
<gustave_me> rye, or am I misunderstanding?
<rye> gustave_me, if your computer is connected at all times via the wire, then you might not need network manager. In case ubuntuone does not detect that networkmanager is running, it decides to connect anyway
<gustave_me> oh, ok
<mel> btw, how to i prevent the desktop enviroment from starting up at boot time on lucid??  I wish to boot into "ubuntu server" and ssh forward my connection of "gnome-session"
<gustave_me> rye, I am not getting files sync'd.  I thought that may be the first step
<mel> i used to do: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<mel> but that nolonger is enough on lucid
<rye> mel, add "text" to grub commandline
<rye> mel, see /etc/init/gdm.conf
<mel> k ty
<rye> mel, checking this...
<rye> mel, yup, boots into text mode. wow. Thank you for the question :)
<mel> :)
<mel> rye, where is my grub commandline?
<mel>  /proc/cmdline ?
<rye> mel, edit /etc/default/grub then update-grub
<mel> ty!
<rye> will there be any additional upload for ubuntuone in lucid before the release?
<NielsE> how does a desktopcouch view looks like that only retrieves non-deleted documents?
<rye> NielsE, if they were removed in UbuntuOne-way, then you will need to check application_annotations["UbuntuOne"]["deleted"]
<NielsE> rye: yeah, but I don't know how such view would look like
<NielsE> I tried:     if (!doc.application_annotations["Ubuntu One"]["deleted"]) {
<NielsE> but it returns the deleted item but I don't know why
<NielsE> I would guess it returns the non-deleted items, but it's the other way around
<rye> NielsE, "Ubuntu One": { "private_application_annotations": { "deleted": true }, so it will be doc.application_annotations["Ubuntu One"]["private_application_annotations"]["deleted"]
<rye> NielsE, sorry about giving out unconfirmed strings
<diverse_izzue> hi all. my ubuntuone has spent all afternoon synching a 30MB folder. it's progressing, but extremely slowly. what could be the problem?
<beuno> diverse_izzue, our servers are overloaded at the moment
<beuno> we're working hard to add more servers
<diverse_izzue> beuno, ok thanks for the info. is the reason simply the approaching release?
<beuno> diverse_izzue, yes, we've had an amazing increase in usage and users
<diverse_izzue> beuno, that's a good thing i guess. congrats!
<beuno> diverse_izzue, thanks, and apologies for the bumpy ride
<beuno> we hope to have the new servers in place soon
<mxpxpod> I set up evolution to sync to ubuntuone, copied my contacts, deleted them all, and now I can't copy them back in again... is this a known issue?
<mxpxpod> it's like the records are still in the couchdb database
<mxpxpod> and if I run EDS from the command line, it tells me there are conflicts when I try to copy a contact over to the ubuntuone address book
<mxpxpod> honk
<dobey> hi mxpxpod
<dobey> mxpxpod: i have no idea why you are getting that behavior :)
<dobey> mxpxpod: and i guess rodrigo is gone for the day, since it's 21:30 for him
<mxpxpod> I just checked in the database and the records don't seem to be deleted
<dobey> rye: if you're still alive, since it's like 2 am for you or something, help mxpxpod please :)
<rye> mxpxpod, just joined conversation, after nvidia drivers installation... which is now broken for me... what's broken for you today?
<mxpxpod> rye: I deleted my contacts from my evolution ubuntuone address book, and when I copy them back into it from my local address book, EDS tells me there are conflicts on the command line
<rye> mxpxpod, hmmm
<rye> mxpxpod, i know how to fix that, but you will need to make sure you don't have any required info in ubuntuone addressbook
<rye> mxpxpod, the proble... btw, this is a great candidate for a bug report
<mxpxpod> rye: what do you mean?
<rye> mxpxpod, let me add this to TODO, just a moment
<rye> mxpxpod, you say you removed all contacts from evolution, right?
<mxpxpod> rye: in the ubuntuone address book in evolution, yes
<rye> mxpxpod, when you remove something from couchdb, it is not actually removed, it is marked as deleted. the same happens on the server.
<mxpxpod> rye: hmmm...
<rye> mxpxpod, ok, so, first you need to shutdown evolution completely - evolution --force-shutdown
<mxpxpod> rye: done
<rye> mxpxpod, then you need to remove contacts couchdb database from local machine and server.
<mxpxpod> how do I remove it from the server?
<bac> verterok: just got your message.  will do.
<rye> mxpxpod, for server-side database, there is a script - http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/ubuntuone-couchdb-query - download that script, please
<mxpxpod> ok, downloaded
<rye> mxpxpod, in order to remove it from the server, run ./ubuntuone-couchdb-query --http-method=DELETE contacts but make sure that you remove local couchdb version as well.
<rye> mxpxpod, the shortcut to local couchdb is http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/desktopcouch-futon.py script (or follow the html link that is somewhere in couchdb dirs)
<rye> mxpxpod, so now you should have futon (couchdb web ui) opened and you have ubuntuone-couchdb-query script
<mxpxpod> rye: yeah, I'm in the couchdb web client (futon) already
<rye> mxpxpod, ok, remove contacts database locally and then run "./ubuntuone-couchdb-query --http-method=DELETE contacts"
<mxpxpod> ok, done and done
<bac> verterok: logging turned on
<mxpxpod> rye: now what?
<verterok> bac: k
<verterok> bac: did you executed the --connect ?
<bac> yes
<mxpxpod> is there a way to get the pictures you have stored on your contacts in evo to upload to U1?
<beuno> mxpxpod, not at the moment, but it's in the roadmap for around July I think
<mxpxpod> darn
<mxpxpod> I noticed the desktopcouch contacts spec doesn't have an entry for pictures
<mxpxpod> not sure if this is a U1 question, but is there a way to limit the number of messages gwibber stores in desktopcouch?
<beuno> mxpxpod, I think you can't without fiddling with code
<mxpxpod> beuno: ok, thanks
<rye> mxpxpod, sorry about that - got pulled away from keyboard. Ok, now that you don't have any contacts on the server and locally you can start launch evolution and see whether you can copy contacts
<rye> xorg reboot again
<mxpxpod> rye: thanks, it worked
#ubuntuone 2010-04-23
<Myke1> anyone know why Ubuntu one doesnt like Syncing Truecrypted volumes?
<Myke1> honk
<rye> Myke1, hi, looking up what is Truecrypt...
<jon_> hi i'm a new ubuntu one user.  i was able to set it all up quite nicely on my laptop.  but i am having problems with my desktop.  one is that i do not see any way to add my desktop computer to my account. another is that when i start up ubuntu one on my desktop computer, the icon shows it as disconnected and when i click on 'go to web' nothing happens.  i'd appreciate any help
<jon_> i'm running karma 9.10
<rye> jon_, what ubuntu versions you are running on desktop and laptop?
<diverse_izzue> hi all. on lucid i have nautilus crash when i enable synching for a folder. i'm using the nightly ppa
<rye> diverse_izzue, do you have apport info?
<diverse_izzue> rye, no, apport didn't pop up
<rye> diverse_izzue, could you please check whether you have a crash report in /var/crash for nautilus ?
<rye> diverse_izzue, when you enable syncing for a folder... hmmm
<diverse_izzue> rye, i don't have anything relevant in that folder
<diverse_izzue> rye, just tried a third time, now it doesn't crash anymore...
<rye> diverse_izzue, something is broken in that plugin... and i blame shared structure - bug #498019...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 498019 in ubuntuone-client "Nautilus crashes when "Share on Ubuntu One" is clicked" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498019
<diverse_izzue> rye, thanks. good it's a known bug
<rye> diverse_izzue, well, it is known but it happens at random times.
<diverse_izzue> rye, those are fun bugs!
<jon_> the one that came installed with karma 0.10
<jon_> sorry that should be 9.10
<rye> jon_, what browser are you using on your desktop?
<jon_> rye, thanks for responding.  i'm trying out epiphany, but i also tried to open ubuntu one with firefox.  no luck either way
<zyga> hello, is it normal that several tiny files (<1KB) cannot be synced for more than one day?
<zyga> they are stuck in the upload queue
<duanedesign> hello zyga
<zyga> hi
<zyga> I even upgraded to the paid plan
<zyga> silly me I guess :-/
<zyga> I'm checking various bugs
<duanedesign> definetly several small files takes longer than it should
<duanedesign> its an issue they are working on resolving
<zyga> duanedesign: the problem is that I see _no_ activity
<zyga> they are stuck there for several hours/days (depending on file)
<duanedesign> zyga: could you try to run the command:  u1sdtool -s
<zyga> sure
<zyga> I've been running it all the time to see what happens
<zyga> I also run --waiting-content
<zyga> processing queues, working on both, with network with user, no errors, online connected
<zyga> on both hosts
<zyga> as a side note, u1 should _REALLY_ detect LAN setups and special case
<zyga> but let's not digress
<duanedesign> and the last line queues
<zyga> WORKING_ON_BOTH
<zyga> duanedesign: while we're at it - is there any way to see contacts synced?
<duanedesign> if your contacts are synced you should see them in the webui
<zyga> duanedesign: I can see them in the webui
<rye> jon_, ok, what is the output of apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client ?
<rye> duanedesign, morning!
<zyga> duanedesign: but not on any of my hosts - the contacts came from my phone
<zyga> beuno: ping?
 * zyga read the topic just now
<duanedesign> zyga: ahh. i cant wait to get my phone fixed so i can try the phone sync.
<zyga> duanedesign: do you know of any command-line tool that can monitor non-file stuff being synced? (contacts/notes)
<duanedesign> zyga: there is a tool to interact with the couchdb stuff.  http://people.ubuntu.com/~duanedesign/U1/ubuntuone.couchdb.query.py
<zyga> mmm, let me check it out
<zyga> dbname?
<duanedesign> zyga: you can see your couchdb stuff locally with:   xdg-open file:///home/YOURUSERNAME/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<zyga> checking
<duanedesign> changing USERNSME ;)
<zyga> right ;-)
<duanedesign> unless that just happens to be your username.
 * duanedesign is waiting for that to happen one day
<zyga> duanedesign: should have used ~ instead ;-)
<zyga> anyway, the contacts are there
<zyga> that's good
<duanedesign> lol
<zyga> but evolution is not showing that in the ubuntu one section
<roguel6> hi guys! good morning! i would like to ask you about some problems i am having with evolution-couchdb
<zyga> hmm!
<zyga> okay, I take that back
<zyga> now contacts _are_ shown
<zyga> but they were not shown ever before... strange
<duanedesign> zyga: usually if they are not shown desktopcouch might not be started
<duanedesign> zyga: there is a file that can help in troubleshooting that ~/.cache/desktop-couch/log/desktop-couch-replication.log
<zyga> duanedesign: how to start it manually?
<zyga> duanedesign: on my netbook it's still not shown and an error message shows up (invalid url yada yada)
<duanedesign> zyga: dbus-send --session --dest=org.desktopcouch.CouchDB --print-reply --type=method_call / org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort
<zyga> duanedesign: I'm using gnome-shell on that host so usuall stuff might not start up
<duanedesign> roguel6: hello
<duanedesign> zyga: how are you liking gnome shell
<zyga> duanedesign: okay, it's awake (either all the time or got awake by dbus service activation)
<zyga> duanedesign: but evolution still claims: "Error loading address book. This address b ook cannot be opened ... Detailed error message: Address Book does not exist"
<zyga> duanedesign: gnome-shell feels unfinished, indicator applet is not supported so I loose lots of functionality
<didrocks> duanedesign
<roguel6> duanedesign, hello! i found myself with this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/evolution-couchdb/+bug/562564 do you know if there are any known solution?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 562564 in evolution-couchdb "Evolution address book has quit unexpectedly" [High,Confirmed]
<zyga> deadguys: and searching for programs only works once, then it never works again until you logout and back again
<didrocks> oupss, sorry :) duanedesign: I've got also an issue with my u1 account. Can't synced anymore and u1sdtool is hanging in -s/can't launch the daemon
<duanedesign> roguel6: seeing if i can replicate that locally
<roguel6> duanedesign, thank you! i have just built it from the source
<zyga> I found two bugs in evolution contact handling
<zyga> 1) evolution wrongly claims that there is a duplicate user when the middle name is the only difference
<zyga> 2) the UI that informs you about it has a part saying "[custom widget creation failed]"
<duanedesign> didrocks: i have not heard of that before...
<duanedesign> didrocks: are you trying to run it as root?
<didrocks> duanedesign: no, just as my current user. it's really weird as even with another box that I just regitered, I got no more sync
 * rye is ready to battle
<duanedesign> roguel6: i cant seem to replicate that locally.
<duanedesign> rye: roguel6 has bug 562564
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 562564 in evolution-couchdb "Evolution address book has quit unexpectedly" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562564
<rye> zyga, 2 - bug 302906
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 302906 in evolution "Evolution Duplicate Contact Detected Widget Failure" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/302906
<rye> roguel6, could you please try quitting evolution with evolution --force-shutdown then start evolution-data-server in the terminal. and then run evolution.
<didrocks> ok, got it synced on my other computer with usd1tool -c manually executed. Checking on the two others now
<roguel6> rye, ok, thanks
<duanedesign> didrocks: what is the exact error message you get
<duanedesign> didrocks: on the one that can't launch daemon
<rye> roguel6, there were multiple issues with gnome keyring.. http://jameswestby.net/weblog/tech/14-caution-python-multiprocessing-and-glib-dont-mix.html
<didrocks> duanedesign: u1sdtool -s just hangs, as well as u1sdtool -c. If I try to launch ubuntuone-syncdaemon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/420938/
<rye> didrocks, apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client ?
<zyga> rye: seems that's it
<didrocks> rye: 1.2.0-0ubuntu1 is installed
<rye> didrocks, i smell a bug...
<rye> didrocks, you are now running lucid, right?
<rye> didrocks, from what version have you updated your installation?
<didrocks> rye: so do I :) I tried to remove the associated computer and see if login again will solve it, but it doesn't asked anymore to associate the computer
<didrocks> rye: I'm on lucid since alpha2
<rye> didrocks, were you able to use ubuntuone when you updated to alpha2 ?
<didrocks> rye: yes, even if I didn't use it too much, the last time was after alpha3 and it was working
<rye> didrocks, and then it stopped working with TypeError: __init__() got an unexpected keyword argument 'volume_id' ?
<didrocks> rye: right
<didrocks> rye: well, now there is two issues. As I tried to remove my computers to see if it can remove some bad answer from the server side, it doesn't ask me to add them anymore
<duanedesign> rye: looks like the function(line 1383) its failing on is an attempt to fix shared metadata
<rye> duanedesign, right, i am just wondering how I can trigger isinstance
<duanedesign> didrocks: so you need to re authorize your computer with Ubuntu One?
<didrocks> duanedesign: exactly. But apparently logout and then triggers the manage account in ubuntuone-preferences isn't enough
<duanedesign> didrocks: ok can you see if you have Ubuntu One Token in  Open Applications->Accessories->Passwords and Encryption Keys
<didrocks> duanedesign: yeah, I still have it. Shall I delete it?
<rye> didrocks, well, your syncdaemon does not start properly now, that's why it does not ask for auth
<didrocks> rye: oh ok. So not a second bug hopefully :)
 * duanedesign  needs to step out for 30 minutes. AFK and a BRB :)
<roguel6> rye,  when i try to add a contact in evolution i get this error: ./evolution-data-server-2.28: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/extensions/libebookbackendcouchdb.so: undefined symbol: e_book_backend_cache_clean
<rye> roguel6, o_O
<rye> roguel6, and it crashes/
<rye> ?
<roguel6> yes, evolution-data-server finishes. evolution does not make anything, no window appears, no error appears
<rye> roguel6, you said that you compiled it from sources, what were the sources?
<rye> and what was recompiled?
<roguel6> rye, from here: https://code.launchpad.net/evolution-couchdb with bzr branch lp:evolution-couchdb
<rye> roguel6, could you please revert to evolution-couchdb package in lucid, that would at least make us at one page :)
<rye> but i will check the sources :)
<jon_> rye, apt-cache policy?
<rye> jon_, run this in terminal -  apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client
<roguel6> rye, yes, thank you!
<jon_> rye,  Installed: 1.0.3-0ubuntu1   Candidate: 1.0.3-0ubuntu1   Version table:  *** 1.0.3-0ubuntu1 0         500 http://debian.nctu.edu.tw karmic-updates/main Packages         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status      1.0.2-0ubuntu1 0         500 http://debian.nctu.edu.tw karmic/main Packages
<rye> jon_, ok, to summarize - you can't add the computer to ubuntuone, right?
<jon_> rye, right
<jon_> rye, also can't 'go to web' from ubuntu one desktop computer icon
<rye> jon_, does the browser open when you run this in the terminal - xdg-open https://one.ubuntu.com
<roguel6> rye, its working now! thank you for all
<rye> roguel6, huh?
<rye> rodrigo_, roguel6 just build the sources for evolution-couchdb and found that " when i try to add a contact in evolution i get this error: ./evolution-data-server-2.28: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/extensions/libebookbackendcouchdb.so: undefined symbol: e_book_backend_cache_clean"
<roguel6> rye, i have just built it from the package in lucid and it works now
<rye> roguel6, ah, ok, but that does not fix the issue with the sources, i am preparing the vm for testing... will be ready in 10 minutes or so
<jon_> rye, no, i get Error: No running window found.
<roguel6> rye, ok, i will be here if you need some more information about my problem
<rye> facundobatista, verterok, <didrocks> found an issue with metadata upgrade - http://paste.ubuntu.com/420938/
<rye> jon_, could you please check what is set in System / Preferences / Preferred Applications for Web Browser?
<jon_> rye, i just changed that to epiphany and now when i type xdg-open etc. in the terminal ubuntu home page opens
<jon_> rye, and 'go to web' works now too
<jon_> rye, so far so good.  you are a great help!
<jon_> rye, the icon still shows ubuntu one as being disconnected
<rye> jon_, could you please try 'connect' option item?
<jon_> rye, nothing happens
<rye> jon_, ok, could you please quit ubuntuone-client-applet and then run ubuntuone from menu again
<didrocks> rye: ok, can't debug that myself (I confirmed that u1 is working fine on my two other computers). Will idle there and hl me when needed :)
<rye> didrocks, you have are a very valuable case with syncdaemon. The fast solution is to remove metadata and restart syncdaemon, but i am sure that if that happens at your machine, then that will happen somewhere else... after the release.
<rye> didrocks, but I will need to wait until chicharra team arrives (chicharra - syncdaemon codename :) )
<didrocks> rye: no pb. I can keep it this way as I still use my others computers for u1 :) the metadata you are talking about are in .local/share/ubuntuone/*, right?
<didrocks> (I still think that in this case u1sdtool should timeout and say "help help" ;))
<jon_> rye, everthing's fine now.  thanks so much!
<rye> jon_, and what was the browser setting?
<jon_> rye, i had to change it to epiphany and all was fine
<rye> didrocks, u1sdtool sends dbus call, then it drops the response (if it arrives) and waits for syncdaemon signal. Forever...
<rye> jon_, yes, i understood that you changed it _to_ epiphany, but what was there in the first place?
<didrocks> rye: I think, we should add a timeout there. I'll have a look during UDS if I find time there :)
<rye> didrocks, this decision is a workaround for slow startup which is due to the way metadata loading is implemented... it does not start dbus listener until it is completely initialized. and that can take minutes to complete - bug 436612
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436612 in ubuntuone-client "Need to profile metadata loading to see if it's too slow" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436612
<didrocks> rye: oh, really? minutes? At least, we fixed recently some stuff on desktopcouch side to have it start earlier, but ok, I understand so :)
<jon_> rye, the fault, of course, was mine.  i had at some point been trying out different browsers and had it set to seamonkey
<rye> jon_, you had seamonkey set up and it was not installed, right?
<jon_> rye, it was installed and was working
<rye> jon_, hmm
<duanedesign> rye: i noticed there was another usesr in here yesterday with trouble adding a computer on lucid. I have not come across any bug reports yet.
<jon_> rye, i know it would be useful to know just what the problem had been, but i must admit i'm just pretty happy it is ok now
<rye> duanedesign, something blocks ububuntuone-login, something but cannot reproduce... for now
<rye> jon_, installing seaminkey :)
<rodrigo_> rye, , he's using trunk, which is unstable, but yeah, fixing that undefined symbol
<rye> rodrigo_, thanks!
<rye> confirming bug with seamonkey... well, it is bug in seamonkey<-> gnome interaction
<rye> in case it is set to open in new window
<rye> good to know
<rodrigo_> roguel6, if you want to use source code, please use the released tarballs, or the gnome-2-30 branch of evo-couchdb in gnome's git
<rodrigo_> roguel6, unless you want to help in development, then using trunk is ok
<roguel6> rodrigo_, , hi , i am the guy who wrote you an email yesterday to help in the development of evolution-couchdb tasks
<rodrigo_> roguel6, ah, good, then use trunk!
<rodrigo_> roguel6, in git, _I already fixed the missing symbol problem
<rodrigo_> roguel6, welcome!
<roguel6> rodrigo_, ok, i have just downloadet the code from git, thank you!
<rodrigo_> roguel6, ok, I see you are ok with english, if not, go to #gnome-hispano on irc.gnome.org
<rodrigo_> roguel6, btw, who is your teacher?
<roguel6> rodrigo_, andrew frank from TU Wien
<rodrigo_> roguel6, ah, I thought you were at Carlos III university
<roguel6> rodrigo_, yes i am studying there but at the present i am in erasmus :)
<rodrigo_> ah, ok
<rodrigo_> roguel6, right, I see you mentioned it on your mail, sorry :)
 * rodrigo_ reads too many mails :)
<rodrigo_> roguel6, so, did you get ok with the tasks backend code in evo-data-server?
<rye> ubuntuone-login can hang due to... desktopcouch, gnome-keyring, grrr
<roguel6> rodrigo_, sorry i had a call. i have just downloaded the code and i havent seen it yet. i will tell you in a while. thank you for the interest :)
<rodrigo_> roguel6, ok :)
<diverse_izzue> rye, it looks like i'm in the infinited getpublicfiles loop again, wasn't that supposed to no longer happen when using nightlies?
<rye> diverse_izzue, bug #568774 :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568774 in ubuntuone-client "GetPublicFiles fails with No JSON object could be decoded and enters infinite loop" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568774
<rye> i will finish couchdb checks and will see what's so invalid in that response
<diverse_izzue> rye, thanks
<debaser> hi, can someone help me with a problem with evolution contact sync please?
<debaser> can someone *try* to help me with the problem?
<rye> debaser, you should have said "honk" :)
<rye> debaser, what release are you running, and what problem you are experiencing?
<debaser> sorry, it's not about my phone...
<debaser> ok, here you go: basically it's this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/evolution-couchdb/+bug/540675
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 540675 in evolution-couchdb "Cannot copy contacts from Personal addressbook to CouchDB addressbook" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<debaser> i made a backup of my ubuntuone cantacts and then deleted them from evolution. now i'm unable to copy the contacts from my backup into u1, receiving an "other error"
<rye> debaser, so you removed the contacts from couch and then tried to them again, right?
<debaser> right.
<rye> debaser, ok, let me check whether my assumption about the solution is right. I will get back to you in 5 minutes
<debaser> great, thanks
<rye> hm...
<rye> X-COUCHDB-REVISION:1-3591ec56d763bef6181483d7c7fa8684
<rye> GRRTRR
<rye> debaser, what is the backup format of your file?
<debaser> it's vcf, but i'm also unable to create or copy new contacts from within evolution
<rye> rodrigo_, when evolution copies the contact from dc it carries the revision number as well.
<rye> debaser, ok
<rye> debaser, could you please perform the following transformation on the backup file: grep -v X-COUCHDB-REVISION input_file.vcf > output.vcf
<debaser> rye: ok, done
<debaser> now import it?
<rye> debaser, yes, please
<debaser> rye: worked perfectly fine, thanks a lot
<rye> debaser, ok, adding bug #540675 as a favorite..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540675 in evolution-couchdb "Cannot copy contacts from Personal addressbook to CouchDB addressbook" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540675
<debaser> are the instructions you gave me generally applicable for this bug?
<debaser> rye: should i post them as a comment?
<rye> debaser, i am adding the comment about X-COUCHDB-REVISION now
<debaser> rye: ok. thanks again for helping me
<rye> debaser, thanks for bringing this issue up, i thought about various reasons until examined the VCF
<rodrigo_> rye, yeah, known bug, not sure how to fix it in the best way, since the vcard that gets copied from u1 to other addressbooks has the X-COUCHDB-REVISION, so, when copying it back, it uses that revision to update the doc, and gives a conflict
<rye> rodrigo_, yup, i updated the bug report with this info... is there anything... erm... like hey, when contact is imported, then remove that X-COUCHDB-REVISION completely...
<rye> however that... grr, not a solution, need more thinkings
<rodrigo_> rye, the backend does not know if it's being imported or just updated
<PaulGit> Is a paid subscription now required for the phone sync?  My clients cannot log in today :(
<rye> PaulGit, do you see something like in bug #561490 ? - http://launchpadlibrarian.net/43920146/Ubuntu%20One%20%3A%20Phones_1271078216838.png
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561490 in ubuntuone-servers "Phone sync does not work - "Free plan has expired" in logs but no webui indication" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561490
<rye> if yes, then we need to poke beuno to trigger clock reset for us, first users of syncml in ubuntuone :)
<PaulGit> rye: Yes, I do!
<rye> beeeuuuno! beuno!
<beuno> rye, PaulGit, hi!
<beuno> vds1!  hi
<PaulGit> beuno: Hi
<beuno> vds1, can you put together a query that resets everyone's 30 day trial to zero?
<rye> beuno, will -7 do? :)
<vds1> beuno: sure
 * beuno is great at not doing any work
<vds1> rye: not sure we can make it -7 but we can reset it again
<rye> vds1, i am ok with resetting :)
<rye> vds1, putting a note to ask for reset on 29th
<beuno> PaulGit, you're account should be reset now
<PaulGit> beuno: Thanks, I will give it a try shortly.
<rye> beuno, mine?
<beuno> rye, as well
<rye> sweet :)
<beuno> 1069 users reset
<rye> beuno, but that web ui confirmation needs to be fixed...
<beuno> rye, what is that?
<rye> bug #561490
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561490 in ubuntuone-servers "Phone sync does not work - "Free plan has expired" in logs but no webui indication" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561490
<rye> beuno, ^
<beuno> rye, ah, right
<beuno> we need to fix that up
<rye> beuno, one more, the files tab does not look selected when you are on /files/ uri
<beuno> rye, I fixed that yesterday
<beuno> ah, maybe the cowbot was overwritten
<beuno> yes
<beuno> https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/files/
<beuno> edge has it right
<beuno> so on Tue it will be fixed
<candtalan> Hi all. I have just seen the new ubuntu one web ui for files. I like it. However it has revealed that I have some entries for files or folders which do not now exist. they were part of some tests months ago, I had some problems then. these entries are marked as 'uploading' and are all greyed out. how do I get rid of these ghost entries?
<beuno> candtalan, hi, I saw your reply
<beuno> maybe Chipaca or jdobrien can tell us more about that
<Chipaca> candtalan: we need to run some cleanup on our database
<Chipaca> they are 'stale uploads'
<Chipaca> those no longer happen AFAIK
<Chipaca> but they used to
<Chipaca> candtalan: bad news for you, until we do the cleanup, is that AFAIK you can't upload files with those names until the ghosts die
<candtalan> ok I am in a testing situation anyway. but how will the ghost entries get to die though?
<candtalan> are you going to create a special cleanup process?
<candtalan> do you need my involvement to identify the ghost stale uploads, or will they be obvious to you in the database?
<Chipaca> candtalan: no, no involvement needed
<Chipaca> candtalan: they are obvious, because nobody has been uploading files since last year
<Chipaca> (and we know what date the upload started)
<candtalan> ok thanks. more power to your elbow. :-)
<candtalan> thanks. 'bye
<issyl0> rename u1574appserver93 fb_190-225-213-178_-_http---webchat-freenode-net
<issyl0> save
<u1574appserver93> yay
<u1574appserver93> it worked
<Chipaca> issyl0: qué?
<issyl0> Chipaca: no se
 * issyl0 didn't do that.
<issyl0> :/
 * issyl0 is puzzled now.
#ubuntuone 2010-04-24
<eschatron> honk
<duanedesign> hello eschatron
<eschatron> duanedesign: sorry, i had to step out.  are you still around?
<duanedesign> yes hello
<eschatron> hi.  were you respoding because you can help me?
<duanedesign> i can try :)
<eschatron> thank you.  i'm simply trying to keep some shared files across two kubuntu boxes
<eschatron> i'm using the ppa kde client.  perhaps i should wait for a more official one, but i'm hoping that isn't the only way
<eschatron> i installed the packages on both machines and added them to my ubuntuone account, but only one of them succeeds in uploading anything, and then only sometimes
<eschatron> and neither one downloads anything
<duanedesign> eschatron: what does this command return:  dpkg -l ubuntuone-client
<eschatron> assuming you want the version number, 1.0.3-0ubuntu1
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> if you want to look and see if ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<duanedesign> contains anythhing
<duanedesign> if so could you pastebin it at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<eschatron> i don't seem to have one
<duanedesign> eschatron: ok well we can look at  ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<eschatron> duanedesign: http://paste.ubuntu.com/421393/
<eschatron> you know, i just dropped in a new file and that one uploaded.  so i guess both machines upload intermittently
<eschatron> ok, and now it did arrive on the other machine.  this is a first
<eschatron> perhaps i've wasted your time
<duanedesign> eschatron: no thats ok
<duanedesign> eschatron: U1 is not as fast as it could be when syncing lots of small files
<eschatron> what is lots?  because i tried 6 files around 50k each and gave up after an hour.  3 of them made it
<duanedesign> eschatron: does this command return anything in KDE.
<duanedesign> dbus-send --session --print-reply  --dest=com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon --type=method_call /status com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Status.current_status
<eschatron> yes, do you want the output?
<duanedesign> no thats ok
<duanedesign> That is a good way to see what is going on
<duanedesign> string "queues"
<duanedesign> string "WORKING_ON_CONTENT"
<duanedesign> that is what mine says
<duanedesign> if you are expecting it to be uploading you generally dont want that to be IDLE
<duanedesign> string "connection"
<duanedesign> string "With User With Network"
<duanedesign> thats good
<eschatron> i seem to have different headings, but i believe i understand anyway
<duanedesign> you dont want something like without user without networ
<eschatron> i have "is_connected" "True" and "is_online" "True"
<duanedesign> that is good means its connected to server
<duanedesign> is online might be False for a short time when you first start up
<duanedesign> while it does Local_Rescan
<eschatron> i see
<eschatron> it seems like everything works right now, i've gotten files moved in both directions
<eschatron> thank you for your help
<duanedesign> absoloutely
<facundobatista> duanedesign, if you're more interested in the internals, you may find a good graph in docs/states_manager.svg
<facundobatista> duanedesign, any doubt, just ask
<duanedesign> facundobatista: oh wow! thank you
<facundobatista> duanedesign, btw, it's easier to ask the state by doing u1sdtool --status
<facundobatista> duanedesign, and there're rumors that a full GUI is being worked somewhere
<duanedesign> facundobatista: he was on 1.0.3. Been awhile since I used it but i thought it didnt have u1sdtool -s
<facundobatista> duanedesign, mmm... I really didn't use u1sdtool before a couple of months ago, but I think it was there from the early days
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> oko
<kermiac> rye: duanedesign: is there a workaround for "STANDOFF_WAITING_WITH_NETWORK_WITH_BOTHQ" bug 487257
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 487257 in ubuntuone-client "The client gets stuck into STANDOFF state" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487257
<duanedesign> hello kermiac
<kermiac> hi duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> i need to look at my irssi settings. I am not getting pinged when my name is mentioned :(
<kermiac> I'm not having much luck with the poor op in bug 565391. They're now experiencing ^^
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565391 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One is unable to connect" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565391
<kermiac> duanedesign: any suggestions for the next step? I'm not sure what he should try next (apart from wait 6 days for lucid hehe - not the best way to resolve the issue)
<duanedesign> 2010-04-23 17:22:05,647 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.fsm - WARNING - OSError [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/home/gotardo/.cache/ubuntuone/partials/a555bf40-0483-4354-8efa-2579212419ff.u1partial.Ubuntu One' when trying to remove partial_path '/home/gotardo/.cache/ubuntuone/partials/a555bf40-0483-4354-8efa-2579212419ff.u1partial.Ubuntu One'
<duanedesign> not sure what that means..
<kermiac> hmmm me either
<duanedesign> kermiac: i wonder what is causing his connection to go off
<kermiac> duanedesign: yeah, seems strange that it appears to connect for a very short time than drops out
 * kermiac shrugs
<kermiac> maybe another one to ping rye about later hehe
<duanedesign> kermiac: he  could upgrade to the PPA version.
<kermiac> I've had the poor op almost jumping through hoops trying to help him get up & running but nothing I'm suggesting seem to work
<kermiac> duanedesign: ah, that's an idea... I'll suggest that :)
<kermiac> it's one of the only things I haven't had them try hehe
<duanedesign> kermiac: might warn him of the applet being replaced by the Preferences panel
<duanedesign> on my karmic box I made a custom launcher in my panel that runs ubuntuone-preferences
<duanedesign> kinda like having the applet.
<kermiac> yup, will do. do you know if u1sdtool has more functionality in the ppa version? like will it have the u1sdtool -s ?? I haven't used the ppa version on my karmic box
<kermiac> duanedesign: custom launcher is a good workaround :)
<freakabcd> hi all
<duanedesign> hello freakabcd
<freakabcd> does using U1 require me to register my machine?
<freakabcd> i heard a friend of mine say that you have to register your machine or something similar
<duanedesign> you need to tell it which computers you want to connect to your Ubuntu ONe account
<freakabcd> why?
<freakabcd> i thought my friend was joking. because why would a 'computer' (ip addr/mac addr/hostname/something_else) need to be registered
<Treenaks> because that's how U1 works (and it's not the hostname/something else, afaik it's just a random key generated at install time/first run time)
<Treenaks> but don't quote me on that :)
<freakabcd> is this possibly being listed as a security feature? If yes, is there a way to just simply 'mount' the cloud drive and use it on any ubu machine i/my friend's have
<Treenaks> If you use Ubuntu One on a "new" Ubuntu machine, it will send you to a login page
<Treenaks> After the login page, you will need to confirm that that machine has access to your U1 account
<Treenaks> then everything just works
<Treenaks> also, give your friend a separate account - you can share files between accounts easily :)
<freakabcd> umm.. and how does it work? i.e. I specify a dir as my U1 main folder ?
<Treenaks> There's ~/Ubuntu\ One
<Treenaks> that's your "main" folder
<Treenaks> and you can select other folders for sharing using nautilus
<Treenaks> (= the file manager)
<freakabcd> also can i have shared_public, shared_group and private folders/files ?
<Treenaks> Files are private by default, you can share with people (don't know about groups)
<freakabcd> i mean on the cloud.. not just the local acls
<Treenaks> and there's public sharing
<duanedesign> freakabcd: you can share a file with a public URL
<freakabcd> i mean can i specify a folder to be shared with some other users, but not everyone ?
<duanedesign> and share a folder with fellow U1 users
<freakabcd> i.e. something like .htaccess in apache
<Treenaks> freakabcd: not as detailed as htaccess, but you can share specific files/folders with specific users, and/or the whole world (publically)
<freakabcd> umm.. and my friend said to look at dropbox and spideroak as well.
<freakabcd> since i've never used any of these facilities, i'm not sure what i'm looking for.. but essentially i'm looking for some encrypted storage and sharing (which isn't just private/global)
<Treenaks> they don't integrate with Ubuntu quite as nicely :)
<Treenaks> also, they don't have an awesome music store :)
<freakabcd> well, i'm not after music or just ubu integration. i use windows and other distros at work
<freakabcd> anyway, if i signup, and use it for a while and then i decide to use one of the other services, can i ask for the account to be deleted?
<freakabcd> i wouldn't want to be wasting space
<duanedesign> freakabcd: here is a nice thread on encrypting data while using dropbox Ubuntu One
<duanedesign> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8517221
<freakabcd> duanedesign: cool.. thats pretty much what i was looking for.. guess i'll give both U1 and dropbox a go.. thanks
<PaulGit> Is anybody else getting an Oops logging into the U1 Web UI this morning?
<PaulGit> It appears to be related to the Dashboard :9
<rye> couchdb is down
<duanedesign> hello rye
<duanedesign> PaulGit: yes you are right. https://one.ubuntu.com/files/ works fine. it is just https://one.ubuntu.com
<PaulGit> duanedesign: Hi, not sure what is up.  I will head over to LP and submit a bug shortly.
<PaulGit> duanedesign: Does the same on edge.one.ubuntu.com also.
<rye> duanedesign, already pinged losas :(
<rye> duanedesign, i have a nagios script that checks couchdb nearly ready, just need to find out how to get oauth tokens
<rye> PaulGit, couchdb is down
<PaulGit> rye: Mmm, I wonder if that explains my gwibber issues too!  Thanks
<rye> PaulGit, replication for couchd is broken, phone sync, dashboard, notes and contacts, note syncing is down
<rye> grrr, LOSA!!!
<PaulGit> rye: Ahh, I won't continue with my contacts testing then!
<rye> losas restarted the couchdb service
<rye> couchdb is temporarily brought down to confirm the issue
<rye> PaulGit, duanedesign, couchdb is back up and additional monitoring script is now installed
<PaulGit> rye: Thanks for letting us now.
<duanedesign> rye: i have a couple of files that I deleted some time ago that are now showing up on the new webUI. They are greyed out and I am unable to do anything them. http://people.ubuntu.com/~duanedesign/U1.dashboard.SS.png
<mhall119> hey, I was having a discussion about a possible port of Steam to Linux, is there any thoughts on making a game deliver client for Ubuntu One, kind of like the music store?
<duanedesign> hello mhall119
<duanedesign> mhall119: most the developers are not on during the weekends. You can usually catch them on weekdays between 13:00-21:00 GMT
<mhall119> thanks
<rye> duanedesign, the greyed-out files are the files that were left in uploaded state but haven't uploaded - the legends say that there was such kind of issue with older client version (and waaay older than karmic)
<duanedesign> rye: do you know i might get rid of them?
<rye> duanedesign, they will be cleaned up by ubuntuone staff
<rye> duanedesign, these files are the files that were made by MakeFile() call, but no content was delivered to the server
<duanedesign> ohhh, ok I see
<rye> duanedesign, so basically we'll need to wait until corresponding query is run
<duanedesign> rye: i am hoping to have a GUI for my 'packageSync' application done this weekend. I was getting so many good ideas for files to sync it was time to add a checklist instead of a series of Y or N questions
<duanedesign> Since it is growing beyond syncing dpkg selections I will have to rename it too
<rye> duanedesign, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneConf
<duanedesign> rye: how did you find that?
<duanedesign> rye: I think that is where the wiki page I made will come in handy
<duanedesign> so the community can benefit from one anothers work and not duplicate effort
<rye> duanedesign, frankly speaking - i don't remember but I have visited that page earlier so when you mentioned that it rang a bell
<duanedesign> rye: i was mainly curious if he came around here. I will email him and introduce myself. Hopefully we can collaborate
<Syco> Hi guys, I've just upgraded to 10.04, set up an ubuntu one account and I click on the ubuntu one app in prefrences and it doesn't let me add my computer, is there somewhere else I can go?  I try throught he site and all it tells me is to install the application which I already have :(
<Syco> honk
<rye> Syco, have you set up ubuntuone account before 10.04?
<Syco> No, I hadn't
<rye> Syco, ok, so right now you have ubuntuone-preferences application running, right?
<Syco> Well, not right now, I can re-open it
<Syco> I just click on "Ubuntu One" in preferences right?
<Syco> I have "unknown" for account, e-mail and plan in it
<Syco> Could it be that I have Chrome set as default browser?
<rye> Syco, we had problems with Opera, but chrome worked ok... is there Device tab in ubuntuone preferences and do you have 'connect' button in it?
<rye> let me check chrome.. you are using chrome, not chromium, right?
<rye> Syco, ^
<Syco> Chrome, yes
<Syco> There is a device tab and there is a connect button, I just clicked it
<Syco> It took me to the ubuntu one page the same one I get when I click "manage account"
<Syco> I click "View the machines connected to this account" and I get "You haven't added any computers or devices to your Ubuntu One account. To get started please visit the installation details."
<rye> Syco, ok, it should ask you to add your machine
<Syco> if I click that it just tells me to install the client which I already have
<rye> Syco, when you click 'connect' button it should bring the page that has 'Add your machine' with a text entry box that lists the hostname of your computer. What page do you get instead, could you please copy the title?
<Syco> OK, I closed and re-opened, clicked connect and it took me nowhere
<Syco> pretty sure it took me to http://one.ubuntu.com/account before though
<Syco> Should I try setting firefox to the default browser and try again?
<rye> Syco, ok, - quick fix - open the terminal and run u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login
<rye> Syco, then you will open preferences and connect button should work. I am checking now how it works with clean system... it does not look like it is reliable :(
<Syco> ok, I've run that
<Syco> ooo
<Syco> it looks like it's working
<Syco> waiting ... waiting...
<Syco> wewt, thanks!
<Syco> Is there a chrome plugin in the works to backup bookmarks?
<Syco> And, sorry for the questions, but are any folders by default shared with it or do I need to manually set them?
<rye> Syco, the default sync folder is Ubuntu One in your home directory, you can add more folders though
<Syco> great
<Syco> was hoping it wasn't my whole home folder is all, I keep a messy collection :)
<rye> There was initial work for chromium plugin but i am not really sure it has succeeded much
<Syco> oh ok
<Syco> I don't really want to go back to firefox, it's gotten too bloated for me heh
<Syco> thanks a lot for your help, it's now working!
<Syco> have a good day/night and if you're aussie "Lest we forget"
<rye> Syco, you might also want to know that currently ubuntuone is very sensitive to the _number_ of files you are syncing.
<Syco> Oh
<Syco> higher the worse?
<rye> Syco, 1000 files/folders are ok, but if you have more then it will be not as fast.
<Syco> I really just want to sync text files with information I can't lose, things like bank account login numbers (but not passwords), M$ keys etc etc
<Syco> and the odd photo probably
<rye> Syco, ah, that's fine
<Syco> Thanks again for the help!
<Syco> Have a good day/night :)
<rye> Syco, thanks for heads up about chromium :)
<duanedesign> rye: strange, have you been able to reproduce the ubuntuone-login bug?
<rye> duanedesign, no, it does open chromium & chrome in this case but it looks like when you failed to authenticate/closed the browser it won't let you do it agaain since it is waiting for oauth info state
<cviniciusm> Hello.
<cviniciusm> I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx RC 64 Bit.
<cviniciusm> I'm not able to add my computer to Ubuntu One.
<cviniciusm> Is there a command to do that, please?
<duanedesign> hello cviniciusm
<cviniciusm> Hi.
<duanedesign> you have signed up for an account and now you just need to aqdd your computer?
<cviniciusm> Yes, I have an account, the first time I used Ubuntu One, the NoScript plugin blocked the page to add computer. And now, I don't know how to add my computer.
<cviniciusm> I have uninstalled NoScript plugin.
<duanedesign> cviniciusm: you should just be able to open Ubuntu One from the Me Menu or Preferences
<duanedesign> and when you click connect it takes you to the website to add your computer
<duanedesign> if it is not there is an easy fix
<cviniciusm> No, when I click to connect nothing happens.
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> Close the preferences window
<duanedesign> open a Terminal and run the following command:
<duanedesign> u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login
<duanedesign> then you will open preferences and connect button should work.
<cviniciusm> $ u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login ubuntuone-syncdaemon stopped.
<duanedesign> yep
<cviniciusm> Nop yet.
<duanedesign> then open Ubuntu One and click connect and the browser should open the site
<cviniciusm> The account tab is empty. It should shows my account information?
<cviniciusm> Should it shows my account information?
<duanedesign> not till you add your computer
<cviniciusm> unfortunaly, no.
<duanedesign> it says <local machine>
<cviniciusm> yes, <LOCAL MACHINE> .
<duanedesign> what does the command: xdg-open http://one.ubuntu.com
<duanedesign> do
<duanedesign> that should open the Ubuntu One website in your browser
<cviniciusm> nothing happens.
<duanedesign> what is your default browser?
<cviniciusm> sorry, it opens the Ubuntu One Dashboard.
<duanedesign> System > Preferences > Preferred Application
<duanedesign> oh ok
<cviniciusm> I was logged on it before, so I was confused.
<duanedesign> can you go to Open Applications->Accessories->Passwords and Encryption Keys
<duanedesign>  Click on the arrow next to "Passwords" and look for Ubuntu One Token
<cviniciusm> netstat -tlnp shows me the port tcp/40269 and tcp/42500, which tcp/40269 is the ubuntuone-login .
<cviniciusm> If I open localhost:40269 on the browser, it shows a dialog page with "administrator" subject and username and password to login.
<duanedesign> cviniciusm: did you see an Ubuntu One Token under Applications->Accessories->Passwords and Encryption Keys
<cviniciusm> If I click Dashboard tab, the appers a page with 500 error.
<duanedesign> cviniciusm: yeah they have been working on that today
<cviniciusm> No, the only Ubuntu One that I see is on System -> Preferences -> Ubuntu One.
<duanedesign> this would be Passwords and Encryption Keys
<duanedesign> in the Applications menu
<cviniciusm> I have the following packages installed: python-ubuntuone, python-ubuntuone-client, python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol, rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store, ubuntuone-client and ubuntuone-client-gnome .
<duanedesign> if you have an Ubuntu One Token in 'Passwords and Encryption Keys' that might be why you are not able to add your computer
<duanedesign> Passwords and Encryption Keys is installed by default under the Applications > Accessories menu
<cviniciusm> Hello,
<cviniciusm> I was logged off because wrong authentication on freenode.
<cviniciusm> Thanks for the help.
<cviniciusm> Bye.
<NateW1> how can i delete a share with another ubuntuone user?
<duffydack> oo, liking the new dashboard
<duffydack> NateW1, is it on the webpage/dashboard ?
<NateW1> duffydack: sorry.. its in the files tab
<topyli> i'm having problems with the new files tab, using epiphany
<NateW1> i have a share that was between me and another user. how do i remove it from my ubuntuone account?
<mattgriffin> Nafallo: did you create the share?
<mattgriffin> NateW1: sorry... did you create the share?
<mattgriffin> Nafallo: sorry. wrong nick :)
#ubuntuone 2010-04-25
<NateW1> mattgriffin: do not remember.. it was about 6 months ago and havent used it
<NateW1> mattgriffin: does that make a difference?
<mattgriffin> NateW1: yes. i don't think we support rejecting a share after you have received a shared folder and accepted a share
<mattgriffin> NateW1: but the sharer should be able to cancel the share with you
<NateW1> okay thanks
<NateW1> how about if you chose to sync a folder with ubuntuone and the folder got deleted? can you remove the link that is under the files tab?
<mattgriffin> NateW1: if you delete a synchronizing folder it will delete in all other synchronizing places (the cloud and your other added computers)
<mattgriffin> NateW1: don't know what you mean by link?
<NateW1> in the ubuntuone dashboard, it still shows that it is there. the symbol is a cylinder with a link
<mattgriffin> NateW1: but when you click the files tab, the directory is no longer there (as expected b/c you deleted it)?
<NateW1> mattgriffin: no, it was there, deleted the folder, it still remains in the files tab
<mattgriffin> NateW1: wait... we don't show files and folders on the dashboard
<mattgriffin> NateW1: it sounds like your sync just hasn't completed yet
<mattgriffin> NateW1: did you delete the folder from your computer (in Nautilus) or from the website?
<NateW1> from nautilus
<mattgriffin> NateW1: do you have multiple computers synchronizing?
<NateW1> yes, but only one here
<mattgriffin> NateW1: yeah... just sounds like the sync just hasn't completed. try restarting the sync client by going to the Devices tab of Ubuntu One Preferences. Click "Restart". Then "Connect" when the disconnect/connect button changes (might take a few seconds after clicking restart).
<NateW1> mattgriffin: how long should it say synchronization in progress?? it was just an empty folder
<unixabg> Greetings, do you get root access if you sign up for an ubuntuone account?
<wgrant> Hi.
<wgrant> I've just reinstalled Lucid. How do I connect to U1?
<wgrant> The Ubuntu One Preferences thingy has 'Manage account' and mentions ugly stuff like '<LOCAL MACHINE>', but it's not at all obvious how to link my machine to my account.
<CoconutCrab> here is how I did it: fully update my system, click manage accounts, a new web page is opened, then click on manage computer connected to this account
<wgrant> I think I did it by clicking 'Connect' on the ugly '<LOCAL MACHINE>' tab.
<wgrant> But it doesn't seem to be doing much in the way of syncing.
 * wgrant waits.
<CoconutCrab> I don't think that works
<CoconutCrab> you have to grant the permission for your computer to connect to U1 account on the U1 web page
<wgrant> It sent me over there and I did it.
<wgrant> It's synced my desktopcouch.
<CoconutCrab> oh, then it should be connected now
<piratemurray_> honk
<twright> hello, I am having some difficulty getting ubuntu one to sync my files on lucid
<DanaG> http://mrooney.blogspot.com/2010/02/why-i-switched-from-ubuntu-one-back-to.html -- hmm, have you all seen this post?
<DanaG> My gripe with ubuntuone is more about how it deals poorly with thousands of files -- it spends a long time eating CPU.
<DanaG> Dropbox spends a while with lots of IOWAIT going on, but UbuntuOne spends most of that time actively using CPU.
<DanaG> A good test case: Pidgin logs directory.
<duffydack> using "publish via ubuntuone" made nautilus close... has happened before.
<DanaG> heh, this thread here... http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntuone-users@lists.launchpad.net/msg00360.html -- needs this link: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/ParsingLs
<duffydack> ok so how quick is publishing a 90k file (my upload speed max is 60k/s) thats already sync`d with ubuntuone, and getting a url..  Its been 5mins and the copy url and stop publishing menu options in nautilus are ghosted out, so i`m still waiting for a url to be made.
<duffydack> nice vid jblount  :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5E0W2oGBPA  but how are you sync`in and publishing so damn fast ?  I have to wait quite a while for it to sync 1 small file and publish it.
<jblount> duffydack: I don't really know much about how the api server thingie works with the desktop thingie. Most of the time publishing is _very_ fast for me, the slow bit is adding new files.
<jblount> duffydack: Talking to lucio and pfibiger it seems to be a result of heavy load on the servers and something that will get faster (they are in the process of magic stuff I don't understand to make th load balance better)
<jblount> duffydack: Oh, and thanks :)
<duffydack> well i tried with 1 file already on the server, it took approx 5mins before I got a publish url, and then i tried with another, and it was like instant, then added a new file to sync and also hit publish at the same time (before it was sync) and after 20mins im still waitin for a url...
<duffydack> its all just hit and miss most of the time for me...
<duffydack> just published a file in an instant, while still waiting for the other file to get a url..  the sync options are ghosted too.  ugh.
<RedNifre> oh, hi!
<RedNifre> honk
<RedNifre> How does Ubuntu One compare to Dropbox?
<RedNifre> Is it possible to install the server software on my own server? I don't like giving  my data to the Ubuntu people.
<topyli> RedNifre, nope, your data must go to the ubuntu people :)
<RedNifre> Why? Is a freely available server version planned?
<topyli> no idea
<RedNifre> Having my own Dropbox/UbuntuOne-server would be great. This can not be done with Dropbox because it would ruin their business modell. But what's the deal with Ubuntu One? If it's only limited to Ubuntu and if I can't run my own server, why should I use it instead of using Dropbox?
<topyli> not because it's free software anyway, you must evaluate on other merits
<RedNifre> I read that it's only available for Gnome, is that true? :/
<topyli> i'm not sure, i run gnome :)
<RedNifre> But the server software isn't free software, right?
<RedNifre> And what about shared folders? Are these available?
<RedNifre> And public folders? You know, "right click on file -> copy pupblic link" and then paste it to somebody via pidgin or something...
<topyli> you can publish files
<topyli> folders can be shared with ubuntu one users
<topyli> (i think, i'm a u1 newbie)
<topyli> and no, the server software is not free
<RedNifre> Well, that sucks. But thanks for your help.
<RedNifre> Good night!
<topyli> cheers
<bencrisford1> I have uploaded a .txt file to my ubuntu-one and I have to download it in order to see it
<bencrisford1> I am wondering if there is a way I can view it inside the browser?
<bencrisford1> if I publish it, I have found that I can view it in firefox, but I don't really want to make it public
<bencrisford1> What I mean by that is that if I click it when it is public (go to its /p/num url) then it is showed in firefox
<bencrisford1> if it is not published and I click it, it wants me to dl
#ubuntuone 2011-04-18
<duanedesign> \8
<karni> good morning!
<mandel> karni: morning
<karni> \o
<fagan> morning
<fagan> mandel: have any merges for me to review?
<fagan> (otherwise ill get to the bug list)
<mandel> fagan: not yet, working in one atm
<fagan> kk
<karni> hi fagan
<fagan> hey karni
<fagan> actually I think ill set up a load of VMs for the morning
<JamesTait> Greetings and felicitations!
<fagan> that second word is very interesting
<fagan> and morning :)
<duanedesign> 2011-02-17 11:56:10,260 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.DBus - DEBUG - called set_throttling_limits <--the debug log should also contain the throttling limits
<duanedesign> What do you all think about that? It is bug 720702
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 720702 in ubuntuone-client "sync daemon does not log the value of set_throttling_limits (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720702
<rye> duanedesign, well,     440         logger.debug("called set_throttling_limits")
<rye> duanedesign, hi
<rye> duanedesign, it has nothing else to print
<rye> duanedesign, but i guess this is a pretty valid request
<karni> duanedesign: I agree :)
<karni> aquarius: What's the status of https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuOne/RESTfulStorage#Shares documnentation, still not approved?
<aquarius> karni, it's not that it's not approved, it's that we haven't had time to implement the shares bit yet.
<karni> aquarius: ack
<karni> thanks
<fagan> hmmmmm windows isnt finding the QtGui package for some reason
<mandel> O_o
<mandel> show me the code
<fagan> mandel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/595488
<fagan> damn fingers
<fagan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/595448
<fagan> im 60% sure I have everything installed to run the tests
<fagan> (and qtcreator is running fine)
<mandel> hmm have yu tired to import QtGui from the console?
 * fagan gives it a go 
<fagan> worked #
 * fagan stares at the traceback puzzled 
<mandel> fagan: I'm curious, which branch are you using?
<mandel> I'll like to try in my system
<fagan> lp:ubuntu-sso-client
 * mandel looks
 * mandel hopes there is not an issue in trunk
<fagan> I hope so too
<fagan> It may be my new XP VM not having something installed
<fagan> but i think I have everything
<fagan> and Qt and PyQt4 are installed
<fagan> so I dont know
<mandel> fagan: tests are running fine here
<fagan> mandel: XP or 7 or does that matter?
<mandel> I think there is something wrong in your system, this self.warn('Unable to compile user interface %s: %s', py_file, e) should not give a warning
<mandel> fagan: it shouldn't matter
<fagan> ill try to work it out but I dont have a clue how to fix it
<fagan> mandel: the first traceback is from distutils
<mandel> I know, and it should not happen, ergo there is something strange in your system
<fagan> ah yeah
<mandel> fagan: which version of ditutils do you have?
<fagan> python_distutils_extra-2.26-py2.7
<fagan> says it in the traceback
<fagan> I got it from lp:python-distutils-extra
<mandel> I have the previous one… I hope that did not changed
<mandel> let me update and see
<fagan> kk
<fagan> mandel: I restarted and it worked
<fagan> strange
<mandel> hmmm
<mandel> unless you can reproduce it, we will ignore what happened
<fagan> well its not running the tests
<fagan> its just compiling and running the style checks and complaining about syntax
<fagan> oooh I think I found what was going on
<fagan> I forgot to rename PIL
<fagan> and qtreator wasnt installed mandel where do I put that folder again?
<mandel> within the python path, extract it so that it can be imported as 'import qtreactor'
<duanedesign> hello rye , thank you
<duanedesign> rye: just wantted to make sure there was nothingthat I did not know that would make that an invalid request
 * duanedesign waves at mandel and fagan 
<fagan> duanedesign: hey
 * fagan wants to slap this VM
<fagan> done
<rye>                             \o/
<fagan> \o/ got my xp vm working
<fagan> took long enough
<mandel> duanedesign: hello
<fagan> So now on to 7 and then the ubuntu ones
<duanedesign> who or what team would handle changing the logo on the launchpad page?
<fagan> duanedesign: the launchpad team?
<duanedesign> yes, sorry
<fagan> hehe
 * mandel walking dog
<nessita> hello everyone!
<fagan> hmmmm after finding a bug in unity its small ill just ask in ubuntu-desktop
<fagan> standup in 20 mins?
<ralsina_> fagan: yes
<nessita> fagan: I think so, yes
<ralsina_> and good morning everyone!
<fagan> morning ralsina_
<nessita> hi ralsina_! how was the trip?
<ralsina_> nessita: like staying 13 hours in a blender. Stormy.
<nessita> ralsina_: ouch!
<nessita> ralsina_: you ok? how did your kid took it?
<ralsina_> nessita: I am ok, but my clock is all out of whack. The kid's great.
<nessita> good
<ralsina_> Just came back from kindergarten, had cake for his birthday.
<nessita> ralsina_: when was/is his birthday?
<fagan> oh do we have to do a big long standup for the 2 weeks or is it just for today
<ralsina_> nessita: today!
<fagan> nice
<ralsina_> fagan: just today, unless anyone thinks there is something terribly important I don't know about
<ralsina_> fagan: since I saw you on friday, I suppose you don't have anything like that :-)
<fagan> ah ok
 * fagan blew up tarmac again (kidding)
<ralsina_> I am probably only going to work until 5PM UTC or something like that and take a swap, I feel like hell.
<fagan> ralsina_: isnt going the other way make you get extra sleep though?
<fagan> (like 5 hours extra)
<fagan> I remember I felt great in dallas when I went because it was like how I sleep on the weekend
<ralsina_> fagan: only if you can sleep on the plane. Since I couldn't because of the wheather, I arrived at what felt like 11AM having slepth nothing :-(
<nessita> fagan: what would you expect for bug #761940?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 761940 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "clicking a folder in cloud folders spawns loads of windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/761940
<fagan> nessita: only 1 window to spawn
<nessita> fagan: why would you expect that?
<nessita> fagan: if you click several times in a icon in the desktop it will spawns several windows
<fagan> nessita: well unity only spawns 1 window if you spam click on the launcher for it
<fagan> so I was expecting the experience to be the same
<fagan> The reason why I made the bug was because I was on a slower computer and it didnt open fast enough so I presumed it wasnt starting so I double clicked and got 3 windows instead of 1
<nessita> fagan: I see. Well, from within the control panel is almost impossible to keep track of the opened windows plus closed/not closed windows
<fagan> nessita: yeah dobey was saying on friday
<nessita> fagan: since if you click folder A and folder B you do want 2 windows
<nessita> (and not window with folder A to be replaced with folder B)
<nessita> fagan: I'll close as won't fix, ok?
<fagan> nessita: yeah since its more like cant fix sure :)
<nessita> :-)
 * fagan really cant understand why someone would use ie out of their own free will
<mandel> because then dont know what a browser is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4MwTvtyrUQ
<fagan> mandel: lol
 * fagan thinks "oh americans"
<fagan> me
<mandel> me
<nessita> me
<nessita> ralsina_?
<nessita> no alecu and no thisfred :-/
<ralsina_> oops, sorry
<ralsina_> me
<fagan> go?
<ralsina_> go
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * Windows XP VM for testing
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * finish Windows 7 VM
<fagan> * Ubuntu 10.04 + 10.10 VMs for testing since I already have natty
<fagan> * More bug reports
<fagan> Blocked
<fagan> * Nope
<fagan> mandel: go
<mandel> DONE: Got most of the tests of sd to run on windows again. Found a funny issue where some tests would fail because the original names where truncated to the same one
<mandel> TODO: Get those running
<mandel> BLOCKED: no, but hate windows file system.
<mandel> nessita: go
<nessita> DONE: during last week I fixed some High priority bugs that were appearing in the bug queue. Took a couple of Holiday days to prepare a house moving that will take place this incoming weekend.
<nessita> TODO: catch up with email and bug report queue. After that, fix any High bugs that may have appeared. Fix bug #750309.
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: ralsina
<nessita> NOTES: alecu, is bug #745540 actually Fix Released (it was set to Fix Released by a civilian)?
<nessita> thisfred, I've assigned bug #762722 and bug #762717 to you, can you please take a look and diagnose?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 750309 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Services tab layout doesn't work right (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/750309
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 745540 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 5 other projects) "Method "CreateItem" with signature "a{sv}(oayay)b" on interface "org.freedesktop.Secret.Collection" doesn't exist (affects: 7) (heat: 36)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745540
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 762722 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Opening the Control Panel during sync removes progress indicator (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762722
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 762717 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Launcher icon shows syncing progress when not connected (affects: 1) (heat: 141)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762717
<ralsina_> DONE: back from the sprint, performance reviews, recommendations, first work on SSO UI branch
<ralsina_> TODO: Finish SSO UI
<ralsina_> BLOCKED: by sleep
<ralsina_> comments?
<fagan> nope
<nessita> ralsina_: are alecu and thisfred coming in today?
<mandel> ralsina_: I own you to request my holidays :P
<fagan> Im just waiting on the download of visual studio..etc
<ralsina_> dobey asked for swap, thisfred's vacation should be over, don't recall about alecu
<nessita> ralsina_: ack, I'll wait for them to be here and ping
<ralsina_> I have to finish overdue decisions about you know, raises and such. Be back in 10' ;-)
<mandel> raise for everyone \o/
<fagan> yay
<CardinalFang> ralsina_, I think I need to give some time to mobile team in the next few days.
<ralsina_> there, done. I need to schedule ANOTHER one-on-one with each of you soonish, but will probably wait until wednesday.
<nessita> CardinalFang: hi there, are you in holidays right now?
<fagan> ralsina_: not me though?
<CardinalFang> nessita, no.
<nessita> CardinalFang: weird, my calendar says so. /me checks
<fagan> nessita: easter
<fagan> 4 day weekend
<alecu> hola. Sorry I missed the standup.
<alecu> fagan, it's a 4 day weekend for you too? :-)
<nessita> NOTES: alecu, is bug #745540 actually Fix Released (it was set to Fix Released by a civilian)?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 745540 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 5 other projects) "Method "CreateItem" with signature "a{sv}(oayay)b" on interface "org.freedesktop.Secret.Collection" doesn't exist (affects: 7) (heat: 36)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745540
<nessita> alecu: hi there! see above ^
<fagan> alecu: well I think I get the same holidays off in terms of national ones
<nessita> CardinalFang: canonicaladmin shows you as in Holiday today
<fagan> Like I dont mind working through them :)
<alecu> fagan, I meant, it's a 4 day weekend for us, glad it is for you too :-)
<CardinalFang> nessita, /me boggles.
<fagan> alecu: ah
<nessita> CardinalFang: same for tomorrow, and Wed, and Thru and Fri
<nessita> CardinalFang: you're Chad Miller, right? :-)
<mandel> CardinalFang: I think they just caught you! what have you done with the real one?
<alecu> nessita, seems like it should not be released yet. My branch that fixes is up and needing reviews:
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/changed-secrets-spec/+merge/57947
<nessita> alecu: ack, can you please update the status and add a comment saying that?
<fagan> I can do a test on windows
<CardinalFang> nessita, I have no idea why.  Maybe someone confused me with thisfred?
<CardinalFang> I didn't request it.
<nessita> CardinalFang: thisfred is not on holidays this week (as far as I know)
<nessita> CardinalFang: can you please contact HR people and see what's going on?
<mandel> fagan: txsecrets is a linux specific thing, I windows review wont be needed
<CardinalFang> nessita, oh, wait, I see it, requested in November of last year.  I forgot all about it.
<fagan> mandel: ah ok I thought tests were needed anyway for what happened last week
<CardinalFang> Well, it's wrong now.
<ralsina_> CardinalFang: hmmmmkay?
<ralsina_> CardinalFang: better now than later, I suppose
<mandel> fagan: hmm yes and no, I just did a quick review nd that should brake nothing
<fagan> ah ok then
<CardinalFang> ralsina_, well, I have stuff to do for Web/Mobile and nothing planned for this week now, so I'll stick around if you don't mind.
<ralsina_> CardinalFang: fine by me
<ralsina_> CardinalFang: Hope you give a hand if desktopcouch starts acting up though ;-)
<CardinalFang> ralsina_, sure.  Seems okay now.
<mandel> ralsina_: I finally filled my holiday request, I addd a link to the crazy spanish work calendar of my region
<ralsina_> mandel: it's ok, I trust your workaholicism.
<fagan> lovely word
<mandel> hehe I might do some coding :)
<mandel> by the way, to everyone touching code in the sd, if you do open('blah', w).write('blah') and you do not close the file, I will chop of your right hand with a spoon
<mandel> this includes tests...
<fagan> well you could do http://shanefagan.com/internship-2/comment-page-1/#comment-3019
<fagan> and there wouldnt be a chance of not closing the file
<ralsina_> fagan: yes, unless: 1) you throw an exception inside with, 2) you are on python <=2.5. But yeah,
 * ralsina_ wonders how with interacts with raise. Never tried that!
<fagan> I didnt even know about it since I learned with 2.5 and one of my friends pointed it out there on my blog
<ralsina_> fagan: yeah, but it's the right, modern way to do it.
<fagan> ralsina_: yeah
<mandel> specially to avoid me headaches on windows
<ralsina_> mandel: we could grep for any open('s
<ralsina_> mandel: your days off are +1 now
<mandel> ralsina_: we are looking into it on #chicharra, might have something to do with inotify
<mandel> since it also happens with dirs, which is strange...
<ralsina_> mandel: well, dirs can'tbe opened, can they?
<ralsina_> unless a listdir uses a handle t iterate them or something.
<mandel> ralsina_: yes, is uses a call to the windows api that does not hold a handle, I really dont know where this issue is coming from
<ralsina_> mandel; http://osdir.com/ml/python.ideas/2007-11/msg00109.html
<ralsina_> turns out reading a directory requires a free file handle, they say.
 * mandel face palm
<ralsina_> so, you are running out of file handles just before that.
<ralsina_> of course this is all rumours, innuendo and hearsay.
 * fagan misses the lunch in millbank 
<nessita> alecu: bug #764646 assigned to you
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 764646 in libubuntuone "music store widget dies with «TypeError: find_credentials() takes exactly 3 arguments (2 given)» (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/764646
 * karni -> lunch
 * karni is back
<fagan> im pretty tired, ralsina_ can I take a few hours off and finish what im doing a bit later. I have about 2 hours of work left
<ralsina_> fagan: sure
<fagan> thanks
<Technoviking> is Tomboy syncing broken in Natty right now?
<ukev> Hi
<ukev> I'm using ubuntu one now for years but failed today configuring tomboy sync with tomboy 1.6.0 on one compuer, on another computer it worked a few days ago
<ukev> here is the log http://paste.pocoo.org/show/373895/
<ukev> it happens when I enter the server data and click on "connect with server"
<jono> rodrigo__, hey
<rodrigo__> hi jono
<jono> rodrigo__, I just provided some input on the contact sync bug
<rodrigo__> jono, was answering right now at your bug's comments
<jono> ahhh :-)
<rodrigo__> jono, done, reload the bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/evolution-couchdb/+bug/727370)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 727370 in evolution-couchdb (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Contacts not syncing with my computer (affects: 24) (dups: 16) (heat: 184)" [Low,Confirmed]
<rodrigo__> jono, so, to summarize, you said you could see the contacts in futon, but you didn't have couchdb installed
<rodrigo__> so what futon url were you accessing?
<jono> rodrigo__, yeah, I was using file:///home/jono/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<rodrigo_> hmm
<rodrigo_> jono, and what's the output of e-addressbook-factory?
<jono> rodrigo_, interesting, I have a bunch of errors in the replication log
<jono> rodrigo_, although it did just successfully replicate
<rodrigo_> but there are contacts in futon you said right?
<jono> rodrigo_, there was at that url
<rodrigo_> replication is another issue, so let's forget it for now
<jono> rodrigo_, have to hop on a call now
<jono> rodrigo_, will be back soon
<rodrigo_> jono, ok, please paste the output of e-addressbook-factory to the bug
<jono> rodrigo_, just run it?
<rodrigo_> jono, oh, before running it, enter 'export COUCHDB_DEBUG_MESSAGES=1
<rodrigo_> jono, and yes, then run it on the terminal as before
<rodrigo_> and paste the whole output
<jono> rodrigo_, I just updated the bug
<jono> new errors
<jono> hopping on my call now, back soon
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> this is what got fixed :-(
<ukev> why is no one answering to my problem?
<jono> rodrigo_, call done
<jono> rodrigo_, what can I do to help?
<ukev> jono, I tried to setup syncing with tomboy and ubuntu one but it didn't work, here is the tomboy error log: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/373895/
<ukev> do you have an idea what happened?
<jono> ukev, I am not an U1 Dev
<ukev> who may I ask?
<nessita> ukev: hi there, I'm a U1 dev
<nessita> ukev: how did you try to setup notes sync?
<nessita> rye: ping
<rye> nessita, pong
<rye> looking
<rye> shiny!
<rye> ukev, are you using Ubuntu ?
<nessita> rye: thanks!
<rye> ukev, better yet, what release are you using?
<ukev> rye, thanks. I'm using 4 computer, 2 of them are ubuntu 10.04 and 2 of them are arch linux
<ukev> both arch linux are same version (one 32 bit and one 64 bit)
<rye> ukev, ok, which computer is having the issue with tomboy/BAD REQUEST?
<ukev> 64 arch linux I setup last week, works, 32 bit arch linux I tried to setup yesterday and today, both failed
<ukev> tomboy is 1.6.0 on both arch
<ukev> ubuntu is working, (but I set them up more than a year ago)
<rye> ukev, ok, let me think about how can it be done on arch...
<ukev> rye, I chose "Tomboy in Internet" and input https://one.ubuntu.com/notes/ and press "connect with server"  (translation from german)
<rye> ukev, wait, you are setting up that initially, so it was not set up earlier?
<ukev> I don't understand why it worked last week with the 64 bit computer but not now with the 32 bit, they are installed completely same,
<ukev> the 64 bit was setup in the mid of last week
<ukev> (the systems were setup on the same time, but I mean configuring tomboy)
<rye> ukev, that's not an issue with the client-side, it looks like a server-side but something strange. Could you please describe how the authorization process works on your arch installation?
 * rye does not have a vm with arch at hand
<ukev> it works like it's working on ubuntu, so I click on the connect button, it opens the browser with the ubuntu one webpage, I enter a name and press authorize
<ukev> but on the 32 bit machine is doesn't even open the browser
<ukev> I press the button and the text of the button changes to "... failed" and the message is in the log
<ukev> it trys to connect, but the server sends 400
<ukev> (I know this because connecting with umts the text takes a few seconds to change because of the higher response time)
<ukev> as it uses https it doesn't help to debug with wireshark, right?
<ukev> is there a way to tell tomboy to print the message send to and received from the server?
<ukev> is it possible because of the last-sync-date entry in the manifest?
<ukev> <last-sync-date>0001-01-01T00:00:00.0000000+01:00</last-sync-date>
<ukev> 0 always make troubles - I know from myself :)
<ukev> does tomboy send the last-sync-date to the server?
<ukev> rye, still here?
<rye> ukev, yes
<rye> ukev, i am launching the vm with older authorization scheme to see what's happening
<ukev> ok
<rye> ukev, okay, it does not open browser for you, is that correct?
<rye> ukev, could you please tell "ukev: I press the button and the text of the button changes " - which button?
<rye> ukev, ok, i've looked at the way tomboy is launching the browser, it is pretty straightforward; What browser are you using on your 32bit arch installation?
<ukev> rye, yes it does not upen browser for me, I'm using chromium on all machines
<rye> ukev, ok, could you please run xdg-open in terminal: xdg-open http://www.ubuntu.com - does it open the browser?
<ukev> rye, yes that works
<ukev> But I noticed that epiphany was my default browser in gnome
<ukev> I just changed that to chromium
<ukev> but it makes no difference (reloaded gnome, tried again)
<ukev> both are working with xdg-open
<ukev> I've got a meeting now but it doesn't take long
<rye> ukev, okay... gnome-open http://www.ubuntu.com also opens properly, right?
 * rye will be back in a couple of minutes - testing file sync being disabled
<ukev> rye, yes gnome-open also works fine
<rye> ukev, final test - type a URL in some note on that machine, e.g. http://www.ubuntu.com - does clicking on that URL open browser?
<ukev> rye, yes, I typed http://www.ubuntu.com in the start here note, pressed enter, clicked - opened. all fine here
<ukev> shouldn' be the error in the log be a bit other if something like that would be the issue?
<rye> ukev, well, yes, could you please shut down tomboy on that machine completely then run it with --debug switch - tomboy --debug
<rye> ukev, it _should_ switch to debug log handler and start printing more information
<ukev> should I delete .config/tomboy after killing it?
<ukev> just to be sure?
<ukev> rye, here is the output
<ukev> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/374019/
<rye> ukev, ok, now it makes sense, the server does not authorize the access
<rye> ukev, which is extremely strange
<fagan> rye: could he have removed that computer from the auth list?
 * fagan is just curious 
<rye> fagan, well, this happens before the authorization process is launched, it is simply the request
<fagan> rye: ah ok that is strange then
<ukev> rye, what to do know - can I help in some way?
<ukev> know=now
<ukev> Or did I just found another crazy bug which some of you need to investigate and fix?
<ukev> :)
<rye> rodrigo_, ping
<rye> ukev, what value do you have in Server field for the synchronization?
<rye> ukev, forget it, i found it in the debug output
<ukev> k :)
<alecu> nessita, I've a couple of branches to fix the issue we discussed this morning
<alecu> nessita, I'm about to push them.
<nessita> alecu: great
<nessita> alecu: one second, I'm in mumble
<alecu> no prob
<rye> ukev, ok, could you please try setting https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/notes/ as the notes server?
<ukev> rye, without restarting anything, just chaning url and press button: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/374067/
<ukev> (seems like the same for me)
<rye> ukev, okay, all computers are authorized for the same account?
<ukev> yes
<ukev> should I give you the email adress of the account (query)?
<ukev> oh wow, my first computer I added to ubuntu one in oct. 2009 - didn't know that I'm using it for THAT long time :)
<ukev> rye, I've got some more input for you
<ukev> I've just installed tomboy 1.6 on some windows machine and same here
<ukev> (the windows machine doesn't know anything about my account, so it should be not account specific)
<rye> ukev, okay, firing up fedora
<ukev> btw. where can I search for the logs on windows?
<ukev> english message in button is "server not responding. Try again later." after pressing, btw
<ukev> log is in c:\user\username\appdata\local\tomboy... same error here "400"
<rye> ukev, ok, since the account info is established during subsequent token exchange I can say this is some bug in the server, could you please file a bug against ubuntuone-servers package and assign it to rye (me/Roman Yepishev), specify the version of tomboy used
<rye> ukev, i am updating the fedora vm to have the latest and greatest softwares
<ukev> rye, ok I will do. How many more bugs do I need to find and fill until I get some extra free space or free mobile sync :)?
<ukev> rye, I filled the bug but I cannot assign it to you "Constraint not satisfied"
<ukev> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/765133
<ubot4> ukev: Error: Bug #765133 is private.
<ukev> I put you in as a subscriber
<rye> ukev, assigned it to myself
<ukev> ok great, is the report ok?
<lool> Hey
<lool> Did someone just deploy a new server-side version of the streaming service?
<lool> I'm using the Android app, and suddenly all my files appear with proper Artists and Albums which they used not to  :-)
<lool> so ... thanks
<mwhudson> is there some way i can make ubuntu one forget about all the files it's ever seen locally?
<beuno> mwhudson, I don't think it can. What are you trying to do?
<mwhudson> beuno: well, about a year ago i plopped a 100k maildir in ~/Ubuntu One
<mwhudson> this has never worked, and i've spent the last year killing ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<mwhudson> now i've taken the maildir out again, but ubuntuone-syncdaemon is apparently spending lots of cpu forgetting about mail files
<beuno> mwhudson, the initial upload has never succeeded?
<mwhudson> beuno: right
<mwhudson> lots of messages like
<mwhudson> 2011-04-19 10:52:54,893 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.fsm - DEBUG - delete metadata: path='/home/mwh/Ubuntu One/Maildirs/INBOX/cur/1280757731_0.5439.mwh-laptop,U=292634,FMD5=7e33429f656f1e6e9d79b29c3f82c57e:2,S' mdid='aee2b6ad-1edb-41a8-aa7c-b2bff7b8659a'
<mwhudson> now
<beuno> right
<beuno> so
<beuno> there's an upcoming server deploy that should improve ~19x on natty
<beuno> in this specific case (ZOMG many files)
<mwhudson> sounds nice :)
<mwhudson> ah!
<mwhudson> it's synced
<mwhudson> so it wasn't that badly affected
<beuno> as to how to make it forget, I don't know, __lucio__, facundobatista or verterok would know if it's possible
<mwhudson> .... maybe
#ubuntuone 2011-04-19
<mwhudson> probably some of this cpu usage is from writing 100 log messages a second
<lifeless> \o/
<mwhudson> oh, i'm sorry, 500 messages a second (!)
<lifeless> yes, that kinda thing made bzr slow for a whil
<lifeless> e
<__lucio__> we ship on INFO, DEBUG is supposed to make it slow.
<__lucio__> and if you just restarted syncdaemon after all this time, its not only deleting old items but also doing a couple of database format migrations that might take a while.
<mwhudson> __lucio__: how do i get it back to just logging INFO?  i've forgotten
<__lucio__> mwhudson, vi /home/lucio/.config/ubuntuone/logging.conf
<mwhudson> __lucio__: huh, no file there
<__lucio__> mwhudson, vi /home/lucio/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf ?
<__lucio__> mwhudson, you are on maverick using no ppa?
<mwhudson> that's there, but doesn't have anything to do with logging in it
<mwhudson> __lucio__: natty
<__lucio__> [logging]
<__lucio__> level = INFO
<__lucio__> put that in logging.conf
<__lucio__> but natty should default to INFO, ill investigate
<mwhudson> i do remember doing something to turn on DEBUG, but i don't at all remember what
<dobey> it's default to INFO now
<dobey> but during the development cycle it defaults to DEBUG
<__lucio__> awesome
<dobey> mwhudson: did you edit the logging.conf in /etc/xdg/ubuntuone/?
<dobey> also, nightlies are always debug iirc
<mwhudson> dobey: ah, maybe, it has "level.default = DEBUG" in there
<dobey> mwhudson: what version of ubuntuone-client do you have exactly?
<mwhudson> dobey: 1.6.0-0ubuntu1
<dobey> ok, hrmm
<mwhudson> maybe i should just buy a new laptop :)
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> it appears to be DEBUG by default still. wonder why that is
<dobey> file a bug and i'll look at it on wednesday :)
<dobey> back to getting some "rest and relaxation" til then :)
<mandel> buenas!
<duanedesign> 'lo mandel
<mandel> duanedesign: hello :)
<karni> good morning!
<JamesTait> Hello, good morning and welcome!
<mandel> JamesTait: if you are that happy every morning at uds we are going to have a problem, I'm cracky in the mornings ;)
<JamesTait> mandel: I've had my morning coffee and my breakfast. You should see me first thing.
<mandel> haha
<mandel> then we are fine :P
<ralsina_> good morning everyone!
<karni> hi ralsina_ \o
<ralsina_> hi karni
<nessita> good morning everyone!
<mandel> nessita: buenos dias!
<nessita> hola mandel, how are you?
<mandel> nessita: fine thx, fighting with multithreading, twisted and COM programming on windows
<mandel> nessita: and you?
<mandel> how are you eating habits doing?
<nessita> mandel: herm... compluicated, as usual :-)
<nessita> complicated*
<nessita> do we know the keyborad shortcut to open the logout dialog in a desktop?
<mandel> nessita: in unit?
<mandel> unity*
<nessita> mandel: yes
<nessita> mandel: I logged in with another user and the launcher and top bar never showed up
<mandel> nessita: all the ones I know are here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/unity-keyboard-mouse-shortcuts
<mandel> I guess you can launch the terminal and log out like that...
<nessita> mandel: thanks!
<nessita> mandel: logout like what in a terminal?
<mandel> nessita: try logout
<mandel> $ logout
<mandel> works?
<nessita> mandel: won't work, say 'use exit to terminate' or something
<nessita> mandel: no prob, I'll kill that session
<mandel> that would also work ;)
<mandel> try Ctrl + Alt + backspace used to be there
<mandel> but I dont longer know..
<nessita> no, tried it already :-(
<mandel> I wonder who was the evil person that removed that...
<mandel> bastards!
<mandel> well, I need to walk the dog, he is here looking at me with an evil face, will be back later
<nessita> mandel: enjoy
<rodrigo_> hey guys, discussing about desktopcouch in desktop-devel-list@gnome.org
<rodrigo_> if you want to jump in, we're talking about providing syncing of contacts via couchdb
<rodrigo_> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2011-April/msg00077.html <- the thread
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<ralsina_> mandel: ping?
<ralsina_> alecu nessita thisfred mandel standup in 10' [dobey in swap, chad on loan, fagan internet-less]
<nessita> ack
<thisfred> ack
<nessita> thisfred: HOLA
<thisfred> Hola!
<ralsina_> how was the vacation thisfred?
<thisfred> genial!
<nessita> thisfred: did you eat a lot? :-)
<thisfred> We stayed in Palermo Soho, and took it very easy. Went to the film festival twice, ate a lot of superb food and ice cream, and walked around a lot :)
<ralsina_> oh, picked up some extra argentinian :-)
<thisfred> nessita: yes, the food was *so* good!
<nessita> thisfred: I'm glad
<thisfred> ralsina_: I'm sure it will be gone again tomorrow ;)
<ralsina_> thisfred: come back whenever you need a refresher, you have only seen like 0.05% of the country ;-)
<thisfred> ralsina_: I know, I totally want to see Mendoza, and Patagonia. I'm pretty sure we will be back.
<thisfred> Though not flying Delta.
<thisfred> The flight back was the worst flight of my life. I literally did not fit in the seat, even when the guy in front did not lean his back...
<thisfred> anyhow, still more than worth it!
<thisfred> hola alecu!
<alecu> hola eric!
<thisfred> alecu: many thanks for the Film Festival tip! We went two afternoons!
<alecu> thisfred, cool! did you saw anything interesting???
<thisfred> Saw some great documentaries, and a new Argentinian film, that my wife hated, but I really liked :)
<thisfred> alecu: las piedras, it's filmed in Tigre and B.A.
<alecu> :-)
<thisfred> Almost nothing happens in it, but it has the best dance scene ever
<ralsina_> oh, modern argentine cinema. "Almost nothing happens" describes 90% of it :-)
<thisfred> alecu: also we'd just been to Tigre the day before and took a short boat tour
<thisfred> ralsina_: Modern [anywhere] cinema, though :)
<alecu> what's everybody fixation with story anyway!
<nessita> me
<thisfred> me
<ralsina_> alecu: last year I saw a movie filmed from behind a character's ear. Off focus. By Gaspar Noe. Worst thing ever.
<ralsina_> me
<alecu> ralsina_, but you've seen irreversible, right?
<alecu> me
<ralsina_> alecu: yes, I have. I felt dirty for weeks :-)
<ralsina_> or maybe :-(
<ralsina_> ok, nessita, go
<nessita> DONE: intense debug of bug #762004 and bug #762072 (got ricardokirkner and jdo involved). Chat with alecu to define how to really solve bug #759197 and bug #764646 (alecu, I could not make your branch work properly, I need help). Attempted to propose a blind fix for bug #750309 but the issue is not fixed.
<nessita> TODO: ask ralsina help with bug #750309, keep fighting u1-servers tests on natty, keep sending a branch to PQM
<nessita> BLOCKED: no that much
<nessita> NEXT: thisfred
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 762004 in ubuntuone-servers "Ubuntu One consumer secret differs from Ubuntu SSO leading to authentication failures (affects: 8) (dups: 2) (heat: 30)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762004
<ubot4> nessita: Bug 762072 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/762072 is private
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 759197 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "[natty] Ubuntu One Folder bookmark is not created (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759197
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 764646 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "music store widget dies with «TypeError: find_credentials() takes exactly 3 arguments (2 given)» (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/764646
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 750309 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Services tab layout doesn't work right (affects: 2) (heat: 241)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/750309
<thisfred> DONE: sprint & vacation
<thisfred> TODO: get caught up with mail and see what there is TODO
<thisfred> BLOCKED: no
<nessita> thisfred: I sent you an email with 3 bugs for you to look at
<ralsina_> DONE: swap day because I was useless.
<thisfred> nessita: awesome, I'll get to it eventually, I'm sure
<ralsina_> TODO: SSO UI for windows, talk with clarita&mandel about dashboard, magmt call, etc.
<ralsina_> BLOCKED: no, swamped... a bit.
<ralsina_> alecu?
<alecu> DONE: A branch that fixes bug #764646 but that reverts the (broken) fix for bug #759197. A branch to fix the later bug in a cleaner way.
<alecu> TODO: push for this branches to land ASAP.
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NOTE: away thu and fri as national holidays
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 764646 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "music store widget dies with «TypeError: find_credentials() takes exactly 3 arguments (2 given)» (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/764646
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 759197 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "[natty] Ubuntu One Folder bookmark is not created (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759197
<mandel> me
<mandel> sorry!
<nessita> mandel: go
<mandel> DONE: Implemented async solution for file system notifications on windows. Talked with facundo to see what is the best approach
<mandel> TODO: talk with ralsina and clarita about SSO ui and control panel. Get the changes proposed
<mandel> BLOCKED: no, but the dog has a tendency to get hurt....
<nessita> ralsina_: I need your help on bug #750309, I've tried the fix you propose (show/hide) and still won't work. Sadly, the issue is not happening to me so I can't test crazy ideas. Would you be able to help?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 750309 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Services tab layout doesn't work right (affects: 2) (heat: 241)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/750309
<mandel> sorry again, the beast decided to get itten
<mandel> bitten*
<ralsina_> nessita: sure, I can take time for it in, say 1 hour?
<ralsina_> mandel: by what/whom?
<nessita> ralsina_: perfect
<ralsina_> nessita: I could even give you VNC into my VM, if you want
<nessita> ralsina_: though, don't you have the team leads call in one hour?
<ralsina_> ohhhh yeah
<nessita> ralsina_: yeah, that can work
<mandel> ralsina_: german shepherd, not too bad but I had to clean the wound etc...
<ralsina_> nessita: 11:30 ART I am free
<nessita> ralsina_: perfect
<mandel> ralsina_: do we have the talk with clarita now?
<ralsina_> mandel: in 2'
<mandel> ok
<ralsina_> mandel: actually she was having lunch 20' ago, so I don't know
<mandel> ralsina_: ok, cool, s just that I wana do a mumble with facundo about the sd so I need to plan them accordingly
<ralsina_> mandel: facundobatista first, then clarita
<ralsina_> mandel: I keep forgetting my team leads call, it's in 10' and on the phone. It will probably take one hour or so. are you still around at that time?
<mandel> ralsina_: me, of course :)
<ralsina_> can you ask clarita? If she can't, just go ahead without me and I'll check with you later. I basically like the new dashboard.
<clarita> ralsina_ mandel I need to join team leads too so can we catch up at 3.30?
<ralsina_> clarita: hahaha sure :-)
<mandel> clarita: how many of your days do we have?
<mandel> is it 1 or 2?
<clarita> mandel 2
<nessita> alecu: ping
<alecu> nessita,  pong
<nessita> alecu: did you read my standup? I'm not able to have the U2 bookmark added, I need your help to confirm I'm following the proper steps
<alecu> nessita, U2? are we doing music shows now?
<alecu> nessita, ok, let's check it.
<nessita> alecu: U1, sorry :-)
<nessita> alecu: so, yesterday, I built your branch and I did:
<nessita> * inside libubuntuone, sudo make install
<nessita> * inside nautilus, sudo make install
<nessita> alecu: I restarted the computer, and today I logged in as a user that didn't have a U1 account setup
<nessita> alecu: and after the credentials were emitted, the U1 bookmark was not in place
<alecu> nessita, well, this is inside the gsd plugin, so no wonder it didn't work
<nessita> alecu: argh
<nessita> alecu: why not? the changes from your branch are in libubuntuone
<alecu> nessita, you need to link in the folder /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0
<alecu> to this file: /home/alecu/canonical/ubuntuone-client/the-other-signal/gsd-plugin/.libs/libubuntuone.so
<alecu> let's put this in the wiki
<alecu> nessita, also: the file is named "libubuntuone.so", but it's the ubuntuone gsd-plugin, not libubuntuone per se.
<nessita> alecu: but your changes are localted in libsyncdaemon, so I'm not following :-/
<nessita> alecu: I mean, why do I need to overwrite the gsd thingy when theoretically didn't change?
<nessita> alecu: ok, I also ran sudo make install inside the gsd-plugin dir. Is that all is needed?
<alecu> nessita, if I do ldd on /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/libubuntuone.so I get (a lot of lines) and this particular line:
<alecu> libsyncdaemon-1.0.so.1 => /home/alecu/canonical/ubuntuone-client/the-other-signal/libsyncdaemon/.libs/libsyncdaemon-1.0.so.1
<alecu> nessita, I never tested with sudo make install, but I think it should work, yes.
<alecu> nessita, I always tested with the first symlink
<alecu> nessita, btw: the user you just created is clean, right?
<alecu> make sure that this gconf key is clear:
<alecu> (one sec)
<nessita> alecu: clean as is...
<alecu>  /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/plugins/ubuntuone/checked_bookmark_file
<alecu> nessita, only if that key *does not* exist then is the bookmark created.
<alecu> so that's why I insist on a new user.
<nessita> alecu: where can I delete/check if that key exists?
<alecu> nessita, use gconf-editor
 * nessita uses
<nessita> hum unity is being mean to me
<nessita> alecu: confirmed that the key is not in place
<alecu> nessita, but did it work?
<nessita> alecu: nopes, but I remembered I don't have u1-client-gnome installed
<nessita> so I'm installing
<alecu> nessita, u1-client-gtk, right?
<nessita> alecu: nopes, u1-client-gnome
<nessita> ubuntuone-client-gnome_1.6.1-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<alecu> nessita, make sure to do the linking again after that.
<nessita> alecu: yeap
<alecu> nessita, oh, right. It's the control-panel that ends with -gtk
<nessita> yeap :-)
<nessita> alecu: it worked!
 * alecu relaxes
<nessita> alecu: now, question. What if both signals came in?
<nessita> alecu: like the old and the new one, are we getting 2 bookmarks?
<alecu> nessita, no, only one.
<nessita> perfect, approving
<alecu> nessita, remember that the signal will keep coming again and again every time you log in.
<alecu> nessita, that's what the gconf key is for
<nessita> yes
<nessita> ok
<alecu> nessita, so, if the user wants to get rid of the nautilus bookmark it won't show up again.
<nessita> alecu: unless the gconf key is removed
<nessita> but that's ok
<alecu> right
<nessita> alecu: all you need now is 2 more approves (one for each branch)
<alecu> nessita, yes, and I need to propose them against stable-1.6
<mandel> alecu: if you say my jokes are good I'll give you the reviews
<mandel> alecu: but you have to mean it when you say it
<alecu> ok, I'll be mean while saying it
<alecu> (in a mean tone) "mandel jokes are so great!"
<mandel> hehehehe
<mandel> I can you picture you in Buenos aires with a mena face hehehe
<mandel> alecu: I'm on them, can I have the urls?
<alecu> mandel, only this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/the-other-signal
<alecu> how comes it's already april and there are still mosquitoes around?
<alecu> this must have been a great year for Fuyi-Vape.
<alecu> "it's cold Mr. Mosquito. Why don't you just die already, please?"
<mandel> alecu: any specific instructions to test it?
<mandel> dont complain, I can't open my windows because there are bugs the size of a fist
<mandel> he funny enough that would also work if I was talking about a computer :P
<alecu> mandel, to install it: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuOne/CodeReviewFaq#ubuntuone-client%20gnome-settings-daemon%20Plugin
 * mandel dives to test
<alecu> mandel, then, to review it: create a new Ubuntu user, log as him, check that nautilus has not created a bookmark to the "Ubuntu One" folder. Then log into Ubuntu One, with a new user or an existing one, and a few seconds later the bookmark to the "Ubuntu One" folder should have been created.
 * alecu is putting this in the review proposal.
<mandel> alecu: do you want me to test it in M too?
<alecu> mandel, no need to test this on M too
<mandel> ok
<alecu> nessita, btw: we should be putting how to test this plugins on wiki.ubuntu.com instead...
<alecu> not on wiki.canonical.com
 * alecu makes a mental note to move stuff around
<nessita> alecu: I m not sure we want to add this as official doc (is not)
<alecu> nessita, hmmm.... but we are putting links to the private wiki in the public launchpad bugs
<nessita> alecu: where for example?
<alecu> nessita, for example, https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/the-other-signal/+merge/58190
<nessita> alecu: you just added that link, that cheating :-D
<nessita> alecu: we shouldn't add those link to public pages, agreed
<alecu> nessita, and also on the other nautilus-plugin or gsd-plugin pages
 * mandel adds lots of canonical wiki link everywhere….
<nessita> alecu: well, we should not be adding that. But I don't think we should move that to the public wiki, since we don't properly maintain the doc
<alecu> my internet sucks.
 * alecu restarts his network driver.
<alecu> mandel, seems like roman has just finished reviewing that branch
<mandel> oh, well! I tried
<alecu> mandel, thanks anyways!
<mandel> and I got complemented for my jokes
<mandel> :P
<alecu> found the issue with my internets: yesterday I copied a few files into ~/Videos, and now SD is hogging my BW
<alecu> nessita, ralsina_: do you guys know if dobey will be around today?
<ralsina_> alecu: nt today, yes tomorrow
<nessita> alecu: he's on a swap day today
<alecu> ok.
<alecu> nessita, rye: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/revert-dbus-interface-change-stable/+merge/58315 and https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/the-other-signal-stable/+merge/58316
<ralsina_> finally, phone off my ear. Oh, wait, have to talk to clarita and mandel :-)
<ralsina_> mandel, clarita: ping?
<mandel> pong
<ralsina_> Anyone knows how to fix this error on apt-get update?
<ralsina_> http://pastebin.com/Htmde4Ab
<ralsina_> clarita: free for skype?
<clarita> ralsina_ mandel: yup
<ralsina_> ok, calling you all
 * mandel launches skype
<alecu> rodrigo_, ping
<rodrigo_> alecu, pong
<alecu> rodrigo_, I wanted to ask this to dobey, but since he's on swap today I'll take a bit of your time:
<alecu> rodrigo_, is it ok to call twice dbus_g_object_register_marshaller with the same marshaller?
<ralsina_> mandel clarita: I lost everyone :-)
<alecu> rodrigo_, as in here: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/the-other-signal/+merge/58190
<alecu> ralsina_, no idea about that apt-get error
<nessita> alecu: this is wrong, you need to propose https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/revert-dbus-interface-change-stable/+merge/58315 against stable-1-6
<rodrigo_> alecu, hmm, not sure, let me check
<ralsina_> not my best phone day.
<mandel> ralsina_: sorry I'm useless I though I was logged in, it turns out I was not …
<nessita> alecu: same for the other branch
<ralsina_> mandel: haha
<rodrigo_> alecu, I think it's ok, but usually you just need to register the marshallers once, so I'd move that to the lib initialization code
<nessita> alecu: ping
<rodrigo_> alecu, iirc, in libsd there area other marshallers being registered at init time, so just move it there, I guess
<alecu> rodrigo_, it makes sense
<alecu> rodrigo_, thanks!
<alecu> nessita, pong
<rodrigo_> alecu, of nothing :)
<alecu> jajajajaaj
<nessita> alecu: did you see my  comment about targeting stable-1-6?
<nessita> alecu: also, can you please commit with --fixes for the branch solving bug #759197?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 759197 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 4 other projects) "[natty] Ubuntu One Folder bookmark is not created (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759197
<alecu> nessita, yes, I saw your comment, but I forgot to target the -stable branches to stable-1-6 when doing the merge proposal :P
<nessita> alecu: it happens :-)
<alecu> nessita, but I think I did the --fixes the right way on both branches.
<nessita> alecu: ah, and I think you did use --fixes but the branch didn't land yet on trunk (I see the status is not Fix Committed and I thought that --fixes was missing)
<nessita> alecu: right, sorry
<nessita> alecu: did you fix the proposals?
<alecu> rye, I forgot to set the proposal to merge with stable-1-6, so I've re-submitted the merge proposal again.
 * nessita is waiting for that before moving to another task
<alecu> nessita, yes they are modified, but I asked ro-drigo about the duplicated marshallers (since dobey is not around today) and he suggests moving the marshallers to the init code... this is in regard to the second branch.
<alecu> nessita, rye, the first proposal: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/revert-dbus-interface-change-stable/+merge/58322
<ralsina_> nessita: I am postponing your bug untiil 12:30, is that ok, or you want to have lunch first?
<nessita> ralsina_: is ok (I usually have lunch after 1pm)
<ralsina_> nessita: ok. sorry about the delays, but I am blocked until then.
<nessita> ralsina_: no prob
<alecu> rodrigo_, nessita: I'm looking at the marshaller registration code in libdbus-glib, and I see that there is no problem doing the registration twice.
<nessita> alecu: thanks for checking
<alecu> I prefer to do it like that, because the patch is a lot smaller than doing it in the initialization code.
<alecu> and we will get much better chances of it being accepted.
<alecu> rye, can I ask for your review on the updated proposal? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/the-other-signal-stable/+merge/58324
<hrw> hi
<alecu> hi hrw
<hrw> I am using u1f on nexus s phone. But it does not sync "/mnt/sdcard/u1/Ubuntu One" subdirectories.
<hrw> I have rev32 version (so probably a bit old one)
<rodrigo_> alecu, ok
<alecu> hrw, let's ask karni, he'll surely know.
<alecu> karni, ^^^
 * karni is here. what's up?
<karni> aha
 * karni reads
<hrw> karni: cześć
<karni> hrw: hah, let's stick to English on #ubuntuone ;)
<hrw> yes
<karni> hrw: so, the deal is
<karni> hrw: the core of the app is being replaced as we move to REST
<karni> hrw: you can say - u1f you have is out of date (or out of order heh)
<karni> hrw: we have dropped sync though, as it was too slow for users with multiple gigabytes of data
<hrw> so what use is for u1f?
<karni> hrw: but if you're asking -- as long as you have checkboxes or the sync emblem to the *right* of folders or files
<karni> hrw: checking that should periodically download those files/folders to your phone
<karni> hrw: wanna the latest (and last with sync) build to your e-mail?
<hrw> karni: I can say one thing about u1f/rev32 - that it is unusable when it comes to get infos what is synced or not
<hrw> karni: yes, please
<karni> hrw: I'll tell you what :) Great integration with the system, sharing capabilities, future push, and possible lightweight sync. :)
<karni> hrw: sure, feedback always appreciated. noted
<karni> hrw: please send it on priv
<hrw> sent
<karni> hrw: latest is 1.2.60
 * karni grins
<karni> ok
<hrw> 1.0.32 on phone ;d
<hrw> karni: would be nice to have u1f available to download on lp
<karni> hrw: I know, we'll have it on the Market heheheh. Just not yet :<
<karni> hrw: to sum up - change will come. you've got the latest sync-capable build (sync-down). please do not file bugs, as this client version has just been abandoned.
<karni> hrw: ah! please uninstall first.
<hrw> karni: noticed by FC
<karni> hrw: heh ;) yeah, incompatible version. just uninstall first.
<karni> hrw: do let me know how it worked for you, though
<karni> :)
<hrw> karni: launching browser to login does not launch browser and announces that login failed
<karni> interesting..
<hrw> dolphin hd browser set as default one
<karni> rye: have we fixed oauth bug yet?
<karni> rye: the one which caused to issue wrong token
<nessita> thisfred: ping
<hrw> and progress ring is rotating all the time in right top corner even when app does not do anything
<thisfred> nessita: pong
<nessita> thisfred: did you get to the bug reports I linked?
<karni> hrw: noted
<thisfred> nessita: Still going through my mail
<karni> hrw: (kill it and run again. if it fails, the problem is on the server side - try again later in such case. sorry :( )
<hrw> karni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/596088/
<nessita> thisfred: is there any chance you jump to that email? I would like to know if we need to hurry branches for natty
<thisfred> nessita: sure, let me search
<hrw> E/UbuntuOneFiles(19525): oauth.signpost.exception.OAuthExpectationFailedException: Request token or token secret not set in server reply. The service provider you use is probably buggy.
<nessita> thisfred: thanks, subject is High priority bugs
<jono> rodrigo_, hey
<jono> updated the bug
<jono> I go on holiday tomorrow, so I need to do any final debugging today on this one
<karni> hrw: yes, it might be serverside. we have one oauth bug reported. please try again later, in the mean time I'll see what's the progress on it
<rodrigo_> jono, looking
<hrw> karni: ok
<jono> thanks
<karni> hrw: thanks, and sorry it fails at the moment
<karni> hrw: we'll have better login procedure as well heh. basically, 60% of the app will change.
<karni> hrw: so that it's faster and more user friendly. and I hope sync is just matter of time, because I was particuarly happy with it.
<nessita> facundobatista: can you please reply to last comment in bug #757532 adding instructions on how to reproduce? for me it works fine :-)
<ubot4> nessita: Bug 757532 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/757532 is private
<hrw> karni: I hope that at least u1f will be usable. when I tried u1 contacts I decided to abandon any hope on contacts part
<rodrigo_> jono, you need to let e-addressbook-factory crash before 'thread apply all bt'
<jono> rodrigo_, oh, I see
<jono> I am not sure it is crashing
<jono> let me try
<facundobatista> nessita, do you have desktopcouch-ubuntuone installed?
<rodrigo_> jono, the backtrace you pasted indicates it didn't
<nessita> facundobatista: right now, yes, but I uninstall it and kill it and re install it from the control panel on a daily basis
<rodrigo_> jono, run evolution after hitting 'r' and then try opening the U1 addressbook and wait until it crashes
<rodrigo_> jono, when it crashes, you'll get the (gdb) prompt without having to hit CTRL-C
<facundobatista> nessita, what do you kill=?
<jono> rodrigo_, interesting
<nessita> facundobatista: becasue uninstalling will not stop desktopcouch-service
<ralsina_> natty, I am only now able to fix my broken apt-get, and am downloading the natty updates, so ... after lunch?
<ralsina_> nessita: , I am only now able to fix my broken apt-get, and am downloading the natty updates, so ... after lunch?
<jono> when I click on the Contacts button in Evo and then click on Ubuntu One - I get this in the term
<jono> (e-addressbook-factory:15727): Json-CRITICAL **: json_object_get_object_member: assertion `node != NULL' failed
<facundobatista> nessita, I have couchdb stuff, but no desktopcouch-service running, should I kill something before I try again?
<nessita> facundobatista: so, you need to do:  sudo aptitude purge python-couchdb; sudo killall desktopcouch-service beam.smp
<jono> I get lots of those rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> jono, hmm, do you have the latest couchdb-glib?
<facundobatista> nessita, *python-couchdb*?
<nessita> facundobatista: beam.smp if it's running, and then purge all couchdb related
<jono> rodrigo_, I have whatever is in natty :-)
<facundobatista> nessita, I wasn't missing python-couchdb
<nessita> facundobatista: what does that mean?
<facundobatista> nessita, I had python-couchdb installed, the bug talks about other package
<jono> rodrigo_, so it looks like Evo is trying to parse the contacts - I get a *lot* of those Json-CRITICAL errors, and I have 1000+ contacts
<rodrigo_> jono, oh, yes, I fixed those warnings in git but haven't made a release
<nessita> facundobatista: I know, but if you uninstall that it will uninstall everything
<nessita> facundobatista: everything in a good way
<rodrigo_> jono, they are harmless, so don't worry
<jono> and my hard disk is crunching away as it keeps streaming those messages
<rodrigo_> jono, but yes, evo-couchdb is reading the contacts
<jono> rodrigo_, I just kicked it off again to see if it crashes
<jono> I am hoping it crashes when it is done processing the contacts
<rodrigo_> jono, you have libcouchdb-glib 0.7.2-0ubuntu2 ?
<facundobatista> nessita, attached, thanks
<nessita> facundobatista: is still happening the same for you?
<facundobatista> nessita, yeap
<nessita> facundobatista: didn't you get a spinner?
<nessita> facundobatista: after the installation ended
<facundobatista> nessita, I had to reproduce it because I removed the logs two days ago
<facundobatista> nessita, what is "a spinner"?
<nessita> facundobatista: http://developer.gnome.org/gtk/2.24/GtkSpinner.html
<nessita> facundobatista: once DC is installed, didn't you get a spinner on top of the "Enable file sync" frame?
<facundobatista> nessita, I'll reproduce it once more, and will keep it open for you to ask, wait
<nessita> facundobatista: thanks, be sure to kill dc-service
<facundobatista> ah, a throbber
<nessita> facundobatista: that means:  sudo aptitude purge python-couchdb; sudo killall desktopcouch-service beam.smp
<jono> rodrigo_, no libcouchdb-glib installed
<facundobatista> nessita, I will not uninstall python-couchdb, thanks
<jono> do I need to install libcouchdb-glib-1.0-2 ?
<nessita> facundobatista: then how are you planning on reproduce?
<jono> rodrigo_, btw, I got some new errors after all those Json errors - it does list an auth key - is it safe to pastebin that?
<mandel> best url EVER: http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/food-and-drink/utter-PR-fiction-but-people-love-this-shit-so-fuck-it-lets-just-print-it-2269573.html
<mandel> sorry for the spam :P
<facundobatista> nessita, I remove the package that originally found missing
<nessita> facundobatista: that is not enough, you need to purge desktopcouch
<nessita> facundobatista: becasue not having desktopcouch will make the service startup delay
<facundobatista> nessita, do you want me to reproduce the bug, or alter the context so the bug may not happen?
<nessita> facundobatista: aux le contraire, I want you to reproduce as close as possible, and in a clean install, the missing package is the whole couchdb thingy, not just our plugin
<nessita> facundobatista: go ahead, reproduce as you think is best, if you could make a screencast I'll be able to understand your issue
<facundobatista> nessita, as close as possible to what?
<nessita> facundobatista: do it as you wish, please, if you can, record a screencast
<thisfred> mandel: http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/food-and-drink/mandel-is-easy-to-fool-2269573.html
<mandel> facundobatista: I'm understanding she wants you to have all the packages setup from scratch to ensure that it is happening for a new user
<facundobatista> mandel, ok, that's a different issue
<rodrigo_> jono, not installed??
<facundobatista> if it's happening or not for a new user is good to know
<mandel> thisfred: I prefer my version :(
<rodrigo_> jono, then it's using a libcouchdb-glib from other place
<facundobatista> but to avoid happening to any user, or me particularly, is what the bug is about :)=
<rodrigo_> jono, yes, the oauth key is local, so no problem, but replace it with xxxx if you want
<mandel> thisfred: http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/food-and-drink/thisfred-let-mandel-enjoy2269573.html
<rodrigo_> jono, or pastebin.canonical.com
<rodrigo_> jono, so, the problem seems to really be you don't have libcouchdb-glib installed
<rodrigo_> jono, so, can you please run 'ldd /usr/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/extensions/libebookbackendcouchdb.so' and pastebin the output?
<jono> rodrigo_, https://pastebin.canonical.com/46359/
<jono> rodrigo_, want me to install libcouchdb-glib-1.0-2 ?
<rodrigo_> jono, run 'dpkg -S /usr/lib/libcouchdb-glib-1.0.so.2 /usr/lib/libjson-glib-1.0.so.0'
<jono> rodrigo_, :
<jono> jono@forge:~$ dpkg -S /usr/lib/libcouchdb-glib-1.0.so.2 /usr/lib/libjson-glib-1.0.so.0
<jono> libcouchdb-glib-1.0-2: /usr/lib/libcouchdb-glib-1.0.so.2
<jono> libjson-glib-1.0-0: /usr/lib/libjson-glib-1.0.so.0
<rodrigo_> so it's installed
<rodrigo_> so now: dpkg -l libcouchdb-glib-1.0-2
<jono> right
<jono> rodrigo_, ii  libcouchdb-glib-1.0-2  0.7.2-0ubuntu2         GLib-based API for CouchDB
<rodrigo_> ok, now can you pastebin the output from e-a-f with the oauth tokens in it?
<rodrigo_> the full one, if possible
<jono> rodrigo_, btw, here were the errors: https://pastebin.canonical.com/46362/
<rodrigo_> and still no contacts in evolution? all those warnings you mentioned are because evo-couchdb is translating the items in the couchdb db to vcard for evolution
<jono> rodrigo_, it was after the contacts seemed to be parsed - after all those Json errors
<jono> rodrigo_, I removed some of the keys and put in xxxxxxxxxxxx
<rodrigo_> ok, so it gets the contacts db correctly, getting 1382 documents
<rodrigo_> is that the number of contacts you have?
<hrw> karni: btw - version which I got from you does not remember that it shown 'welcome' requester
<karni> hrw: you mean the login screen?
<karni> hrw: once it kicks-in with correct oauth, you should never see it again (unless you unlink from U1 from PReferences)
 * karni checks oauth dance
<rodrigo_> jono, also, in the pastebin it shows you hit CTRL-C, can you just leave it running and see what it does?
<rodrigo_> jono, that pastebin shows the opening and auth to couchdb is done correctly
<karni> hrw: heh, Login failed, please try again later. awesome ;P
<jono> rodrigo_, one sec
<rodrigo_> ok
<hrw> karni: http://home.haerwu.biz/~hrw/snap20110419_180444.png
<facundobatista> nessita, sent by mail
<karni> hrw: uuuuuuuuuu it looks nice xD! right. It's only because it's "Thank you for *testing*" :) I'll make sure to include "Do not show this again" once it's released.
<karni> hrw: Thanks for your input! Good catch.
<jono> rodrigo_, ok, one sec - it is currently spewing Json errors again, takes a few minutes to get to the end
<nessita> facundobatista: thanks!
<hrw> karni: no, it should show only on first run and after app upgrades when it should show whats new
 * nessita -> lunch
<rodrigo_> jono, yes, for 1382 contacts, you'll get a lot of those warnings
<rodrigo_> I should really add the upstream patch that removes them to the natty package
<jono> rodrigo_, I don't remember seeing any other errors
<jono> I ran Ctrl-C because nothing else was showing
<jono> but can leave it going
<karni> hrw: right, that's even yet something different :) changelog VS instructions VS "beaware, you're testing!" :) But yes, I know what you mean :) Thanks
<hrw> karni: check TitaniumBackup for example
<rodrigo_> jono, look for lines starting with 'Sending GET ...'
<rodrigo_> jono, and the following lines, that show 'Response body'
<karni> hrw: This is *not* the release version :)
<jono> rodrigo_, oh it crashed!
<rodrigo_> jono, ok, thread apply all bt now
<hrw> karni: this is FC release again
<karni> hrw: during oauth?
<jono> rodrigo_, I added that, nothing
<jono> maybe it didnt crash
<jono> but it went back to the gdb prompt
<rodrigo_> what did gdb say?
<karni> hrw: Anyhow, this FC has probably originated in 11k lines I have removed few days ago. Long gone.
<jono> Bye.
<jono> [Thread 0xb77ddb70 (LWP 16199) exited]
<jono> [Thread 0xb7fdeb70 (LWP 16198) exited]
<jono> Program exited normally.
<jono> (gdb) thread apply all bt
<hrw> karni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/596105/ - during start
<rodrigo_> it should show somethinh like 'Program receveived SIG*...'
<jono> rodrigo_, ^
<rodrigo_> oh
<rodrigo_> did you quit evolution?
<jono> nope
<rodrigo_> hmm
<karni> hrw: Thanks again. Yes, I did have one report of that before. That's an interesting one. Will file a bug report.
<rodrigo_> jono, can I ssh into your machine?
<hrw> karni: it happens when sdcard is unmounted
<hrw> karni: u1 should check for it
<jono> rodrigo_, not really, I firewall it out
<karni> hrw: correct. and I'm trying to write logs there.
<jono> rodrigo_, what do you want me to run?
<rodrigo_> jono, ok
<rodrigo_> so not sure why e-d-s decides to quit
<rodrigo_> that seems to be the problem
<rodrigo_> so evolution never gets the contacts
<jono> rodrigo_, could it be because there are too many contacts?
<jono> or bad data in the contacts?
<rodrigo_> jono, in that case, it would timeout
<rodrigo_> which I was thinking was going to be the problem
<jono> rodrigo_, I do get timeout errors in Evo
<rodrigo_> oh
<hrw> karni: colour scheme of app would be nice to adapt to system colours
<jono> I put that in the bug report
<hrw> karni: most of my phone is white on black not ubuntuorange on white
<karni> hrw: Design got ZOMG late onto that, themes needs fixing
<rodrigo_> jono, yes, but that was before, when you didn't get any output, e-a-f was crashing, so evo got a timeout from dbus
<karni> hrw: noted!
<jono> rodrigo_, I get a timeout Evo error after all the Jason errors I think
<karni> hrw: btw the "ubuntuorage on white" was attempt to streamline it with the WebUI. But we may consider otherwise, sure.
<rodrigo_> jono, oh ok
<hrw> karni: U1 logo on top bevel is hardly readable due to gradient below it
<rodrigo_> so yes, the problem seems to be you have many contacts
<karni> hrw: placeholder ;)
<rodrigo_> before, e-d-s used corba so there was no timeout
<karni> hrw: forget the looks, please :)
<rodrigo_> but now with dbus there is a timeout indeed
<hrw> karni: thats the only thing which works for me now ;D
<jono> rodrigo_, it seems like 1300 contacts isnt that many - can you fix the upper limit?
<rodrigo_> I'll have to get the contacts in chunks
<jono> ahhh ok
<karni> hrw: have you been able to log in?
<jono> rodrigo_, do you think this is fixable for natty?
<rodrigo_> jono, the upper limit is dbus' timeout
 * karni laughs
<thisfred> alecu: what are your thoughts on bug #762717? I think it may be better to hide the progress bar when disconnected, but I don't think it's worth a freeze exception
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 762717 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Launcher icon shows syncing progress when not connected (affects: 1) (heat: 141)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762717
<rodrigo_> jono, I think so, but will have a look
<hrw> karni: nope
<jono> rodrigo_, cool - so I guess you could simulate by important a tonne of contacts, at least 1400 so you can see if it crashes for you
<thisfred> alecu: it seems pretty low priority to me: we aren't lying to the user
<jono> rodrigo_, particularly with Evo auto-adding contacts, I suspect this bug could bite a lot of people
<karni> hrw: I see :< Thanks for those comments on the login screen! :D
<rodrigo_> jono, the crash is another thing, that's why I'd need a gdb backtrace
<hrw> karni: expect more when/if it will work
<hrw> karni: oauth is borked only in this version or in total?
<hrw> karni: access to settings/about from login screen menu would be nice
<karni> hrw: It's a nut to crack. I'm replacing almost all of it, so I'm not sure if they will be valid. But please do keep that feedback coming.
<jono> rodrigo_, ok, so do you need anything else from me?
<rodrigo_> jono, I'll try to cook up a quick patch
<karni> hrw: good point
<rodrigo_> jono, you're out tomorrow, right?
<karni> hrw: oauth -> server side
<jono> rodrigo_, out tomorrow, but back tomorrow at about 6pm
<karni> hrw: so I'm glad it's not released when oauth is broken
<hrw> karni: now I can not even say which version I am running
<jono> so I can test anything then, and then I am out from Thu onwards
<karni> hrw: true
<jono> thanks rodrigo_, appreciate all the effort on ths
<jono> this
<rodrigo_> jono, ok, then run e-a-f on gdb and if it crashes, 'thread apply all bt' and paste the output on the bug, ok?
<hrw> karni: add version info into debug.log
<rodrigo_> jono, although as I said, that's not related to the timeout, I guess
<jono> rodrigo_, run what?
<rodrigo_> e-a-f
<karni> hrw: it is. you just can't send it :x
<jono> what is e-a-f?
<rodrigo_> e-addressbook-factory
<jono> oh right
<jono> will do
<jono> so you will cook a patch and then I will do that
<rodrigo_> jono, if you can run it on gdb while I cook the patch, we might know why it crashes and fix the 2 issues in 1 patch
<rodrigo_> although I guess it's not crashing, it's just quitting because there are no clients
<rodrigo_> as evolution doesn't open the u1 addressbook because of the timeout
<karni> hrw: although we're abandoning this branch, you've got one of the best comments I've heard. I'll certainly incorporate some of the fixes in the new version.
<jono> rodrigo_, yeah, I have not been able to make it crash
<hrw> karni: beware me
<alecu> thisfred, looks like wishlist to me too
<rodrigo_> jono, ok, I'll let you know tomorrow if I have a patch for you to test, ok?
<rodrigo_> jono, ping me tomorrow when you're around
<jono> rodrigo_, perfect, thanks!
<thisfred> alecu, ok, thanks, marked as such
<hrw> karni: got browser
<rodrigo_> if I have it soon than that, I'll ping you
<karni> hrw: half way there
<jono> rodrigo_, will do, actually, I will be around tomorrow morning pacific
<jono> at about 9am
<rodrigo_> ok
<jono> can do some testing then if you have something
<jono> otherwise, won't be back until 6pm
<hrw> karni: ok, got there. app is oauthed
<karni> hrw: you can count time ;)
<karni> hrw: I wonder how much GB of data you have
<hrw> karni: settings shows "username:unknown, email:unknown"
<hrw> karni: current plan should show GBytes not bytes
<karni> hrw: if you wanna fix it, tap the current plan
<karni> hrw: this will be fixed in next version.
<hrw> karni: 'files in could\n0 file(s)XXX server bug' does not look nice
<hrw> s/could/cloud/
<karni> hrw: because it was a server bug. and it's a debug build ;)
<karni> haha
<karni> *is a server bug
<karni> we're changing to REST, which fixes it. thanks for noticing that, hrw :)
 * karni is getting some heat from hrw
<nessita> facundobatista: you're getting an erRor!
<hrw> karni: 'sync also..' should be 'sync also...'
<hrw> karni: and all entries there are disabled
<nessita> facundobatista: in the bug report you say that no other replication service show up :-)
<karni> hrw: yes there are. it's a stub for feature that has not been merged.
<hrw> karni: I have 2+20 not 20 which app reports
<nessita> facundobatista: your problem is specific to us (u1-hackers). Please follow pedronis' instructions on email with subject "hackers PPA CouchDB and desktopcouch"
<karni> hrw: good! found a server bug
<karni> will file against U1F before I confirm it's not just me.
<hrw> karni: and had to reenter settings to get proper email/username/currentplan infos
<hrw> karni: would be nice to have option to mark which directories have to be synced as now it is unknown for me as a user
<hrw> karni: using 'sync' gives "Not syncing: sync in progress" but no u1 icon in notification
<mandel> ralsina_: ping
 * hrw ends a day
<karni> hrw: thanks
<hrw> have a nice rest of day
<karni> hrw: no sync for next release, comment invalid
<karni> hrw: thanks a bundle !!
<karni> hrw: great feedback. have a great evening
<mandel> ralsina_: whenever you are back, a windows review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/close_files_in_tests/+merge/58343 would be very welcome
<karni> Take care everyone.
<joshuahoover> alecu: ping
<alecu> hi joshuahoover
<joshuahoover> alecu: do you know of any workaround for bug #745540 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 745540 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 5 other projects) "Method "CreateItem" with signature "a{sv}(oayay)b" on interface "org.freedesktop.Secret.Collection" doesn't exist (affects: 7) (heat: 36)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745540
 * mandel walks dog, might be back later
<alecu> joshuahoover, I have a branch to fix it, and it will probably be available on nightlies soon, but we won't include that in natty
<alecu> joshuahoover, perhaps on an sru
<joshuahoover> alecu: yeah, an sru
<joshuahoover> alecu: ok, just wanted to make sure there wasn't a workaround i could give a user being affected by this...thanks! :)
<alecu> joshuahoover, anyway: this is only happening to people installing the gnome3 ppa, so as a workaround perhaps uninstalling that ppa and installing the gnome-keyring from natty
<joshuahoover> alecu: yeah, ok...makes sense
<alecu> ok, I'm off to lunch!
<ralsina_> mandel: got it!
<thisfred> nessita: when I click the u1 launcher now, the control panel shows the sign up page briefly, and then goes to the regular account tab, it didn't do that before I think?
<nessita> thisfred: it always did that. Since beta 2, I notice dbus being much slower than before, so you get to see that splash screen
<thisfred> I'm looking at bug #762722, and I may be grasping at straws
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 762722 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Opening the Control Panel during sync removes progress indicator (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762722
<nessita> thisfred: this behavior is present (showing the splash for a fraction of time) since release 0
<thisfred> nessita: ah, so before it was gone faster, probably
<thisfred> thx
<nessita> thisfred: exactly, you're welcome
<nessita> rye, ralsina_: could you please? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/services-improve/+merge/58362
<ralsina_> nessita: sure!
<nessita> rye, ralsina_: I know is black magic but is the inly thing that made the damn thingy be shown
<ralsina_> nessita: at least it's *short* ;-)
<nessita> ralsina_: since you can reproduce the bug, could you please confirm by field testing?
<ralsina_> nessita: trying right now!
<nessita> awesome
<ralsina_> nessita: got Value could not be retrieved. (ServerError: (400, ('invalid_consumer_token_pair', 'Invalid consumer and t
<ralsina_> in red.
<nessita> ralsina_: you need to apply the patch that pedronis emailed to us
<ralsina_> and a desktopcouch crash
<ralsina_> urgh
<nessita> ralsina_: email subject is "hackers PPA CouchDB and desktopcouch"
<ralsina_> nessita: I'll look for it
<ralsina_> nessita: can you forwards? I may have been too wuick with delete
<nessita> ralsina_: sent!
<ralsina_> nessita: cool, thx
<ralsina_> nessita: good news, I can see the whole thing
<nessita> nice
<ralsina_> nessita: not *so* god news, it's wider than the window and has horizontal scrollbar
<nessita> ralsina_: that's "by design"
<ralsina_> nessita: but it's much better
<nessita> sorry :-/
<ralsina_> nessita: no problem
<ralsina_> so, then +1 fieldtest!
<nessita> great
<ralsina_> nessita: good work making gtk behave
<nessita> ralsina_: I'm very "unhappy" in the sense that this should not be needed
<nessita> but I prefer this to having users confused :-)
<ralsina_> nessita: if I were you I would just file it with other things I would rather pretend never happened :-)
<nessita> jejeje
<ralsina_> ponelo con los jeans nevados y listo
<ralsina_> oops, sos demasiado joven :-)
<nessita> I did wear jean nevados
<ralsina_> hahahaha... at least you are not now wearing jean cutoffs with the pockets hanging below the legs. Everyone was using that on London. It looks as nice as it sounds.
<nessita> 0.0
<nessita> alecu: could you please add instructions to https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/changed-secrets-spec/+merge/57947 to test IRL?
<alecu> nessita, sure
<nessita> thanks!
<ralsina_> nessita: just in case you don't believe me, http://www.squidoo.com/cutoff-jeans-for-spring look at the bottom gallery.
 * nessita looks
 * ralsina_ notices he's procrastinating his windows review.
 * fagan hates his isp
<fagan> ralsina_: im here :)
<ralsina_> Hi there fagan
<fagan> any reviews or anything?
<nessita> ralsina_: I like them :-) I would cut off some of my jeans as well! :-D
<ralsina_> actually yes!
<fagan> nice
<ralsina_> nessita: me too, but don't do the pockets thing :-)
<nessita> ok, I won't
 * ralsina_ likes them, not going to do it to his jeans ;-)
<ralsina_> fagan: it's a bit late for you isn't it?
<fagan> ralsina_: 7:22
<fagan> its cool
<ralsina_> ok, run the tests on this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/close_files_in_tests/+merge/58343
<ralsina_> fagan: according to the instructions in the merge request
<fagan> oki doke so is that just windows or natty?
<ralsina_> fagan: just windows
<fagan> cool
<ralsina_> nessita: could you do a natty review of that one?
<ralsina_> nessita: if you can't I will
<nessita> ralsina_: I can!
<ralsina_> nessita: cool!
<thisfred> is it a known problem that desktopcouch-service crashes on login?
<nessita> thisfred: what kind of crash? 400?
<thisfred> nessita: haven't looked yet
<nessita> thisfred: if it's 400 invalid consumer, please apply what pedronis said in the email
<nessita> thisfred: subject "hackers PPA CouchDB and desktopcouch"
<fagan> ralsina_ or mandel http://paste.ubuntu.com/596184 what am I missing
<fagan> I havent built the client on windows yet so I dont know what im missing
<ralsina_> fagan: install configglue using easy_install
<fagan> ralsina_: ah ok
<thisfred> nessita: thx
<nessita> thisfred: was that the issue?
<thisfred> nessita: it's a 400 BAD REQUEST, so not sure
<thisfred> I'll look at the email in a bit
<fagan> ralsina_: one more http://paste.ubuntu.com/596188
<nessita> mandel: can you please explain to me what the "self.timeout - 0.2" is for?
<nessita> mandel: what if that is a negative value?
<thisfred> nessita: alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/lp-764057/+merge/58373 solves bug #764057
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 764057 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) ""program is still running: ubuntu one file synchronization in progress" at logout (affects: 2) (heat: 3261)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/764057
<nessita> thisfred: ack
<ralsina_> fagan: ohhh that's trickier, I don't have the URL handy, ask mandel tomorrow, I'll do the test
<fagan> ralsina_: ok cool then
 * fagan gets dinner
<nessita> thisfred: be sure to provide the fix also for stable-1-6
<thisfred> nessita: how do I do that?
<nessita> thisfred: branch lp:ubuntuone-client/stable-1-6, apply the analog changes, push under same branch name adding a -stable-1-6 suffix (or similar), then propose for merging against the  lp:ubuntuone-client/stable-1-6 target branch
<thisfred> nessita: thx, will do
<nessita> letmeknow
<alecu> thisfred, I don't wholly agree with hiding the progressbar on disconnection
<thisfred> alecu: it was the simplest possible fix, though
<alecu> yup, I understand that
<alecu> thisfred, but the thing is that both the progressbar and the logout inhibit will be disabled
<alecu> thisfred, and they won't be re-enabled when the connection is restored, but instead they will be re-enabled when a new file is completed transferring or a new file is added to the transfer queue
<thisfred> alecu: right, so we kill two bugs with one line. I know the other bug was 'wishlist' but I figured we might as well
<thisfred> alecu: right, that's not necessarily a problem though? When we reconnect we're not necessarily interested in any progress made before we disconnected
<alecu> thisfred, that's a good point. But anyway I would like to see at least a some tests in order for this to land
<alecu> and most importantly, some tests to know that this does not break stable
<thisfred> yeah, I'll look at that.
<thisfred> you can manually verify that it works by running syncdaemon from the branch, adding a bunch of files, disconnecting, and then trying to log out
<alecu> thisfred, also: perhaps we should change the message that's shown when trying to log out
<alecu> "file synchronization is in progress" -> "files pending synchronization"
<alecu> perhaps that would make rye happy
<thisfred> alecu: but with this change, it will only inhibit when files synchronization *is* in progress right?
<alecu> right, but if ubuntuone disconnects, and we disable the inhibition we are acting just as if synchronization was completed, meaning the user will think his files have finished transferring.
<alecu> that's why I'm opposed to hiding the progressbar and disable logout inhibition on disconnects.
<alecu> I'm adding this to the bug.
<alecu> nessita, rye, ralsina_: what are your opinions on the above? bug #764057
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 764057 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) ""program is still running: ubuntu one file synchronization in progress" at logout (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/764057
 * ralsina_ looks
<nessita> alecu: on mumble ATM
<ralsina_> alecu: I hate both options? ;-)
<ralsina_> alecu: can we set a message on inhibition?
<ralsina_> or is it just a flag?
<alecu> ralsina_, we are currently setting only one message... let me find it.
<alecu> FILE_SYNC_IN_PROGRESS = Q_("File synchronization in progress")
<alecu> ralsina_, I propose we should change that to "files pending synchronization", or something like that.
<alecu> but I'm not sure if we are able to change that at this point
<ralsina_> grmbl
<ralsina_> we can't
<alecu> according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule we can't
<ralsina_> pity
<ralsina_> ok, maybe on the first SRU ;-)
<ralsina_> right now, I say disable on disconnect
<alecu> ralsina_, but "we are acting just as if synchronization was completed, meaning the user will think his files have finished transferring"
<dobey> nessita: uhm. why are you running tarmac by hand?
<ralsina_> alecu: well, since the user can't do anything about the disconnect... I think it falls under "it just (doesn't) work"
<nessita> dobey: I ran it for stable-1-6 since it was failing for a branch for roman
<alecu> ok
<dobey> grr
<ralsina_> alecu: in any case, nothing we can really fix NOW, but I would like if you could spend a couple of hours thinking the best possible solution.
<ralsina_> alecu: and then write it down in that bug and mark it accordingly. Ok?
<dobey> please don't
<nessita> dobey: ack
<alecu> ralsina_, ok. That means we should try to push thisfred's branch to just disable it on disconnections to stable?
<ralsina_> alecu: yes
<alecu> ralsina_, thanks
<alecu> ralsina_, also: I'm waiting for a re-review from rye on this branch I resubmitted, but he doesn't seem to be around. Are you able to take a look at it? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/the-other-signal-stable/+merge/58324
<ralsina_> alecu: in 20' or so, sure
<nessita> alecu: I'm off mumble now. What were you needing?
<alecu> nessita, I wanted to ask more opinions on a bug above, but we've already settled.
<alecu> nessita, but maybe you can advise on this:
<dobey> can we have a modicum of patience with shoving stuff in stable now, please?
<nessita> dobey: we need to land stuff to try to release before natty final release
<alecu> nessita, I'm waiting for a re-review from rye on this branch I resubmitted because I forgot to set the target to stable, but he doesn't seem to be around. Should I just set it to approved? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/the-other-signal-stable/+merge/58324
<nessita> dobey: we have at least one critical, that Chipaca wants in (and not waiting to be SRU'd)
<nessita> alecu: yes to that last bit.
<nessita> alecu, thisfred: I have a third opinion regarding the branch
<dobey> nessita: i understand that, but we need to not introduce changes that may cause more criticals as soon as we upload a new version
<nessita> dobey: right, we were hoping to be able to land all of the stable-1-6 proposed branches (as far as i know). But maybe we should be more selective
<nessita> alecu, thisfred, ralsina_: so, we need to distinguish the case where *the user* decided to disconnect, from the case where syncdaemon was disconnected from the server
<nessita> becasue a rollout, for instance
<alecu> nessita, I agree
<dobey> nessita: well facundobatista's branch to bump the simultaneous transfer count concerns me. it doesn't have a lot of testing
<thisfred> alecu: ralsina_: in retrospect I think using the inhibitor was a bad idea: the logout inhibitor is meant to alert the user to things that may break when you log out, which is not the case for sd. We sort of abuse it, since we have no other way to notify the user of the fact that there's a sync in progress and they may want to wait a bit with logging out
<nessita> dobey: right, __lucio__ wanted that in, we should ping him
<thisfred> nessita: why?
<nessita> thisfred: because if syncdaemon was disconnected, we want to inhibit shutdown
<nessita> thisfred: if the user explicitely disconnected, we don't
<thisfred> nessita: really? what if it stays down for hours
<nessita> thisfred: well, the user can always click on "shutdown the same"
<nessita> thisfred: is not like we force the user to wait no matter what
<dobey> i think we should always inform the user at shutdown if there pending operations
<thisfred> nessita: sure, but we tell them they should wait, or things may break
<dobey> if the user then chooses to explicitly shutdown, that's the user's choice
<thisfred> nessita:  "Interrupting the program may cause you to lose work"
<nessita> thisfred: we don't say that thing may break. Thunderbird will prevent shutdown if you have an ongoing compose email
<thisfred> nessita: so users won't disconnect. I wouldn'y
<nessita> thisfred: and shutting down syncdaemon when it has still  pending tasks, may cause work lose
<thisfred> really?
<nessita> so the message is correct
<nessita> thisfred: yeah, suppose this scenario:
<nessita> you're travelling to argentina, you will use your laptop there. In order to work, you mandatory need a document that you're syncing with U1. The latest version of the doc is in your desktop, which will be inaccessible from Argentina
<nessita> thisfred: you modify the doc, trusting that U1 will have the latest version
<thisfred> nessita: that's not the same as losing work
<dobey> well you will appear to lose work, you won't actually lose the data
<thisfred> nessita: it just won't be in ubuntu one
<nessita> thisfred: it is. A week without the document is lost work
<thisfred> nessita: losing work, I read as data loss, as in thunderbird losing an unsaved composed message
<nessita> thisfred: losing work != data loss
<thisfred> nessita: I'm just telling you how I read it
<nessita> thisfred: if you have to redo all you work in Argentina becasue you couldn't  access your doc, that's lost work
<thisfred> and how other users may as well\
<nessita> thisfred: so, I agree we should not prevent the system to shutdown if the user requested the disconnection
<nessita> is exactly the case that Martin Pool reported
<nessita> thisfred: but if syncdaemon was disconnected becasue a rollout, we should alert the user
<nessita> alecu, ralsina_: ^
<dobey> i think we should always alert
<thisfred> nessita: I don't think that's what he reported: he was not connected because syncdaemon lost his credentials right?
<nessita> dobey: I agree is the easiest solution, but please read the report in bug #764057
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 764057 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) ""program is still running: ubuntu one file synchronization in progress" at logout (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/764057
<nessita> thisfred: syncdaemon never looses credentials :-) the credentials were not in the system
<nessita> thisfred: the key, from my POV, is:  connection 'Not User With Network'
<thisfred> nessita: well, still: it's emphatically not the case that he disconnected intentionally
<nessita> "Not User", that means there is no user intention to keep working with SD
<dobey> nessita: reading that, there are multiple complaints
<nessita> thisfred: I think we should alert if the connection is "With User"
<nessita> dobey: re-reading to see what you mean
<dobey> nessita: and i agree with poolie that the UI is not the best there, but I don't think the answer is "don't alert the user"
<nessita> dobey: is syncdaemon status is "Not User", I don't think we should alert
<dobey> nessita: i don't agree
<nessita> dobey: why not?
<alecu> I think we should just change the message, from "file synchronization is in progress" to "files pending synchronization"
<thisfred> well the user may have disconnected temporarily but forgotten to reconnect
<dobey> nessita: because the UI is the problem, not the feature
<thisfred> alecu: I'm agreeing with that more and more
<dobey> we should fix the UI, not break the feature
<nessita> dobey: what UI are you referrring to? and how is broken (I'm not following)?
<dobey> nessita: see poolie's 2nd/3rd bullet points in that bug description
<thisfred> alecu: nessita: I'm rejecting the branch, as I don't think anyone likes it as is. discerning between with user and not user will be a much bigger change, and alecu's proposal I like, but it's too late for that IIUC
<dobey> thisfred: it's too late for ANY change, really
<alecu> "There's no obvious way to see what if anything is happening or how long it will take." is a very good point
<dobey> and i just added a comment on the bug itself
<nessita> dobey: right, but there is nothing we can do at this point regarding that part of providing more visibility for file sync
<thisfred> alecu: maybe the control panel should have a progress tab...
<dobey> nessita: really, there is nothing we can do at this point for anything regarding that UX. it is not critical.
<alecu> yes, this bug is not a blocker
<dobey> we really should not be changing any code at this point in 11.04, bug alas
<thisfred> alecu: do you have any ideas on what could cause bug #762722 ? See my last comment.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 762722 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Opening the Control Panel during sync removes progress indicator (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762722
<dobey> thisfred: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/762722/comments/4
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 762722 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Opening the Control Panel during sync removes progress indicator (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed]
<ralsina_> so let's keep it as it is and improve it on the first SRU or whenever possible
<thisfred> dobey: hmm, yeah that may be it. Once again having two different applications here bites us.
<ralsina_> let's not lose perspective this is a rare corner case. It hits people who are disconnected without knowing, have non-synced files, try to logout, and look at the actual inhibition warning ;-)
<dobey> holy moly xscane is a horrible UI
<thisfred> ralsina_: yeah that one's not so serious. 762722 *is*, though, in my opinion
<ralsina_> dobey: need to scan stuff? there's supposed to be easier ones out there.
 * ralsina_ looks at 762722
<thisfred> ralsina_: since the progress bar may actually tempt people to click the launcher
<ralsina_> yeah
<dobey> ralsina_: i just got a scanner. i need to write an app to fulfill the reason for buying it though. was just trying it out in gimp to see if it worked
<ralsina_> dobey: I use simplescan
<dobey> and while just plugging it in, is all i really needed to do, scanning in GIMP gives you some horrible UI
<nessita> ralsina_, thisfred: I don't find that bug serious, but confusing for users
<alecu> thisfred, I guess it has to do with the "application that is updating it falls off dbus"
<ralsina_> yeah, not a blocker, just annoying
<ralsina_> does the bar reappear eventually?
<nessita> thisfred: were you able to reproduce?
<thisfred> nessita: losing the progress bar is not serious?
<dobey> thisfred: i don't think it's a blocker.
<thisfred> ralsina_: it only reappears when logging out and in a again
<dobey> thisfred: and i fear it may mean a much larger and coordinated change to fix
<ralsina_> thisfred: I don't think we can fix it now
<nessita> thisfred: not really, is confusing and annoying
<thisfred> dobey: I agree, it's not, but it's more serious than the other one
<ralsina_> thisfred: but you could start a branch so we have a fix ready eventually
<dobey> thisfred: i do agree with that :)
<nessita> thisfred: we can land into trunk all that we need, that will go to O
<thisfred> ralsina_: well, if dobey's right, we can't fix it, it needs changes to unit
<ralsina_> in any case, compared to the bugs we had a month ago? We are looking good ;-)
<thisfred> y
<alecu> thisfred, so, it's not that it disappears when the application falls off dbus, but instead when the application shows up on dbus again.
<ralsina_> BTW, since almost everyone is here, we seem to be getting good feedback from users, so pat yourselves on the back once or twice in my behalf.
<nessita> ralsina_: thanks!
 * nessita is happy
<ralsina_> can't we "poll" to make the bar appear? From syncdaemon, or something.
<dobey> ralsina_: it's all for the good of science
<nessita> to celebrate, let's make some mate!
<alecu> thisfred, and it looks like a launcher bug with non-windowed applications.
<dobey> (yes, i picked up portal 2 already)
<ralsina_> dobey: looks like a very fun game. If I were a gamer, I'd buy it.
<thisfred> alecu: I think the problem is that the launcher opens u1cp, and from then on, the launcher stops listening to syncdaemon. We are probably the only ones that have two applications talk to the same launcher
<dobey> ralsina_: even if you're not a gamer, you should buy it and play it. it's worth it just for the humor
<nessita> dobey: you're not working today right? because I would need a review from you (branch that fixes the services layout issue)
<ralsina_> thisfred: we are the only ones using the "non-windowed app talks to launcher" too
<thisfred> right
<dobey> nessita: no. but if there are problems with tarmac, i would consider it critically urgent and i should be pinged about it
<alecu> thisfred, the thing is that the launcher is resetting the icon when the control panel claims the dbus name
<ralsina_> dobey: we all try to respect your day off :-)
<thisfred> ralsina_: well the thing is we use the launcher for a windowed app, *and* for syncdaemon
<ralsina_> thisfred: yeah. So we are a corner case of a corner case.
<alecu> thisfred, and ignoring whatever syncdaemon set there.
<nessita> dobey: ok, sorry for not pinging you, from my POV it was workaroundeable by running tarmac myself
<thisfred> alecu: right
<thisfred> alecu: that's not fixable by us though right?
<dobey> nessita: unfortunately, running tarmac as you presents other problems, as it doesn't hit some cases that the normal tarmac setup does, when running the tests
<alecu> thisfred, a workaround would be to have syncdaemon re-enable the progressbar every time it updates it
<alecu> and whenever the cp starts.
<nessita> dobey: such as?
<ralsina_> alecu: hmmmm yes, but that's working around a bug
<alecu> ralsina_, absolutely. And non-blocker
<ralsina_> so, there are NO blockers?
<thisfred> alecu: so do you think I should file a bug against unity?
<dobey> nessita: well i guess you have a full checkout of the branch for merging with tarmac, which can cause problems, and which masked the broken test which was using bzrlib.WorkingTree to find the config file
<nessita> ralsina_: there is a blocker already landed in stable-1-6
<ralsina_> nessita: ok, ack
<nessita> dobey: right. You tweaked your tarmac to cover that case?
<dobey> nessita: there are also occasionally some other issues that crop up when it is being run under cron
<dobey> nessita: no, tarmac by default uses lightweight checkouts, so the test failed because of the way bzrlib.WorkingTree was being used. so i had to fix that test when i discovered it was broken
<dobey> nessita: there were some other gio issues though, that didn't crop up when you ran tarmac, and did on my tarmac instance, which i did have to work around; because fixing gio is a much harder problem to deal with there.
<dobey> nessita, ralsina_: also, my server is on newer hardware now; so the going to sleep problem should be resolved
<ralsina_> dobey: awesome!
<ralsina_> dobey: go on a trip somewhere this weekend to test it ;-)
<nessita> dobey: ok, good to hear
<nessita> alecu: did you add the IRL test instructions to https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/changed-secrets-spec/+merge/57947 ?
<nessita> and, can I have a second review for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/services-improve/+merge/58362 ?
<thisfred> nessita: on it
<nessita> thisfred: thanks!
<dobey> ralsina_: i have enough trips lined up for the next few months already :)
<alecu> nessita, sorry, no. The IRL test instructions would be "install the gnome3 ppa"
<dobey> alecu: you need to get rye to re-approve your resubmitted branch.
<nessita> alecu: how did you test it? using the gnome3 ppa?
<nessita> dobey: rye is not around, and that's the critical we're trying to land
<nessita> dobey: and, as you can see in the MP, he already proposed before the branch was superseeded to target stable
<alecu> nessita, I only tested it with the integration tests in the branch
<nessita> dobey: can you please approve?
<nessita> or we can have alecu's approving
<nessita> alecu: fair enough, the thing I care the most is that the code keeps working with non-gnome3-ppa code
<dobey> nessita: it should wait for rye to review it. it's not going anywhere before tomorrow anyway. so unless rye is on holiday the rest of the week, i think we should wait for him
<alecu> nessita, the tests in the branch simulate both a gnome2 and a gnome3 keyring
<alecu> the integration tests, that is.
<nessita> dobey: I would like nightlies built from that branch before tomorrow for testing
<nessita> dobey: so please, work with me on this one :-)
<nessita> dobey: I can ask ralsina_ to second-approve
<dobey> nessita: nightlies are built off trunk, and the trunk branch already landed with that change.
<nessita> dobey: shouldn't we build nightlies with stable-1-6 until natty is out?
<ralsina_> nessita: you already have my second approve on that one
<ralsina_> on srvices-improve, I mean.
<dobey> nessita: no
<dobey> nessita: anything in stable-1-6 should have been landed in trunk first.
<nessita> dobey: like you said, is already on trunk
<nessita> ralsina_: can you review, please, https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/the-other-signal-stable/+merge/58324 ?
<dobey> nessita: yes, and can test from trunk. nightlies are built from there. and are in need of packaging updating already
<ralsina_> nessita: on it!
<ralsina_> nessita: can't say I understand what that branch is doing. Passes the tests, though.
<nessita> alecu: can you please explain to ralsina_ what the branch does?
<alecu> nessita, you don't want to land that on stable, do you?
<nessita> alecu: why not?
<alecu> nessita, I think we should not be risking unstability for all users in order to fix a bug that only affects users of a ppa
<alecu> nessita, and that applies to every branch we are reviewing today.
<alecu> nessita, oh, it's the "other signal" branch.
<alecu> sorry7
<nessita> alecu: what do you mean "to fix a bug that only affects users of a ppa"?
<nessita> right
<alecu> I though we were discussing the gnome3 ppa branch
<nessita> alecu: this is not the ussoc one :-)
<alecu> right, right. I'm sorry
 * ralsina_ is getting branch-dizzy
<alecu> ralsina_, ok, let's go back to this branch.
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/the-other-signal-stable/+merge/58324
<ralsina_> alecu: yes. What's it doing?
<alecu> this branch creates a new dbus proxy for the credentials management interface, and listens to the CredentialsFound signal
<alecu> ralsina_, this is so the gnome-settings-daemon plugin can know when syncdaemon or couch has successfully requested authentication tokens
<ralsina_> oh, this is in the gsd plugin?
<alecu> and install the "Ubuntu One" bookmark.
<ralsina_> forget that, I get it now
<ralsina_> ok, anyone field tested it?
<alecu> ralsina_, well, this is for the gsd-plugin, but it's not in the gsd plugin itself.
<alecu> ralsina_, I did, nessita did, roman tested trunk.
<ralsina_> alecu: yes, figured out while I was typing :-)
 * ralsina_ should type slower or think faster
<ralsina_> ok, +1 then
<alecu> ralsina_, cool
 * alecu heads for kindergarten, to pick up Amelia.
<nessita> thisfred: does this make sense to you? bug #746276
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 746276 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) "desktopcouch-service crashed with RuntimeError in start_couchdb(): Can not start couchdb. (affects: 13) (dups: 5) (heat: 248)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746276
<thisfred> nessita: I've not seen that before. Let me look at the code
<nessita> thisfred: thanks!
<thisfred> nessita: this error is raised when couchdb does not start within 10 seconds or so. It's not clear why it wouldn't, though
<thisfred> oops
<nessita> thisfred: you ran away!
<nessita> :-)
<thisfred> if only it were that easy ;)
<nessita> thisfred: can you do some follow up on that, maybe requesting logs? it has some duplicates
<thisfred> yep
<nessita> genial! :-P
<nessita> alecu-away: approved
<dobey> ok, back to portal2
<fagan> dobey: noooooooooo dont play portal2 play heroes of newerth with me :)
<mwhudson> so, my ubuntuone-syncdaemon is still chewing cpu
<mwhudson> is there no way i can make it forget it ever saw any files on this machine?
<ralsina_> see you all tomorrow people. Have a nice whatever it is over there :-)
<fagan> ralsina_: hah ill see you tomorrow hopefully :)
<alecu> bye!
<nessita> bye ralsina_!
<thisfred> ok, gotta walk the dog, later all
 * nessita -> eods
#ubuntuone 2011-04-20
<mwhudson> i guess a web ui for uploading multiple files is filed under 'nice to have'?
<duanedesign> rye: good morning
<mandel> morning everyone!
<fagan> morning#
<fagan> mandel: what do I have to do to setup storageprotocol
<fagan> I was trying to setup the client last night on my windows VM and ralsina_ didnt have the link handy
<mandel> fagan: is in lp, let me get the exact project name for you
<fagan> cool
<mandel> fagan: there you go : https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-storage-protocol
<fagan> ah ok so just grab the branch and setup install thats
<fagan> ok
<mandel> fagan: I need you to test a branch on a windows machine for sd, so let me know when your system is ready :)
<fagan> sure ill ping after I get that branch
<karni> good morning!
<fagan> morning karni
<karni> \o
<fagan> mandel: im missing protobuf-compiler could you give me a link for it
<mandel> fagan: do a google search for protobuf and wil return the exact page you need
<fagan> I found a code.google.com page
<mandel> you have to download the binary compiled version for windows
<fagan> but it gave me out a .exe for doing c++ programs there was no installer
<mandel> well there is no installer, you have to place it in a location in your path where the setup.py can find it
<mandel> like the Programs folder
<fagan> ah ok
<mandel> I'm guessing you found: http://code.google.com/p/protobuf/downloads/detail?name=protoc-2.4.0-win32.zip&can=2&q=
<mandel> right?
<fagan> yeah
<fagan> mandel: I put it in program files but its still not finding it
<fagan> :/
<mandel> fagan: try adding it to the PATH var in the env variables of your system
<mandel> if not, place it next to the setup.py, is should find it there
<fagan> mandel: ok ill give it a go
<fagan> worked after I set the path
<fagan> mandel: ok so now where do I find contrib.testing.testcase
<mandel> what is the proble?
<mandel> fagan: ^
<fagan> its aparently not there
<mandel> 'cause it is in the ubuntuone-client trunk
<mandel> contrib/testing/testcase.py
<mandel> u1trail should be loading the packages from there
<fagan> mandel: im using ubuntuone-client but its the branch that was proposed yesterday
<mandel> fagan: it is there, in trunk 100% sure
<fagan> well the test cant find it for some reason
<mandel> how are you running the tests?
<JamesTait> 'ello 'ello 'ello!
<fagan> mandel: im running the file system notifications test
<fagan> oh I forgot to add the u1trial part my bad
<mandel> didn't I add instructions in the merge proposal?
<fagan> mandel: you did
<fagan> ok im still getting it
<fagan> :/
<mandel> fagan: can you pastebin how you run the tests and the output?
<fagan> mandel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/596440
<mandel> fagan: read the instructions please
<mandel> what is the diff between your command and mine?
<mandel> fagan: ?
<fagan> mandel: well you were running it from the project root dir and I was running it in the tests\platform\windows and I should have been doing it in tests\platform
<aquariuso> Irc from my phone ftl.
<fagan> oh and its giving out about google protobuf again :)
<fagan> aquariuso: ha its not that bad
<mandel> fagan: execute the tests from the root of the dir, if the ubuntuone-storage-protocol was correctly installed it should be working
<aquariuso> fagan: it really is. :)
<fagan> mandel: well I ran setup install it should be there
<fagan> :)
<mandel> easiest way, either go to site-packages and check, or do an import from the command line to test
<fagan> mandel: yeah its in there
<mandel> fagan: execute the tests like I wrote in the instrcutions, if they do not work, pastebin the command and the result again
<fagan> mandel: ok ill pastebin
<fagan> mandel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/596444
<fagan> (and ubuntuone-storage-protocol is in the site-packages)
<fagan> and the path is setup
<mandel> fagan: how did you install the google protobuf package?
<mandel> did you use easy_install ?
<fagan> mandel: downloaded the binary
<mandel> fagan: then you did not install protobuf, you just installed the compiler
<mandel> did you try to do the import that error uses?
<fagan> ah ok
<fagan> mandel: well I just tried to run it and see what was missing
<fagan> I didnt do the import
<fagan> anyway now I did an easy install protobuf and it cant find the setup script
<mandel> fagan: that is the people at google did a poor job, go to the downloaded data by easy_install and navigate to the python dir
<fagan> ah ok
<mandel> they download everything C++ etc.. and setup.py gets confused
<hrw> hi
<fagan> mandel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/596461
<fagan> protobuf is installed now
<mandel> fagan: oh, that is my fault, copy the clientdefs fro the windows dir to the ubuntuone we dont use autogen.sh on widnows, sorry for that
<fagan> ah ok i was wondering because I could see the folder
<fagan> mandel: so is 2 skips and 15 errors expected in the tests?
<mandel> no errors are expected
<mandel> may I see the errors?
<fagan> mandel: sure
<fagan> mandel:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/596468
<fagan> it seems to be something about Level trace
<mandel> fagan: oh, that, annoying… turns out that if we just run a single set of tests they brake because ubuntuone.logger is not imported
<mandel> very annoying....
<fagan> ah ok
<mandel> hm let me think a nice way to fix that
<mandel> give me a min
<fagan> cool
<fagan> I already did a code review last night so its just the tests that I wanted to run
<mandel> fagan: try to pull it now, it should work
<fagan> kk
<fagan> mandel: a little better but still errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/596473
<mandel> fagan: hm I suspected that might happen according to the system performance...
<mandel> fagan: can you let me know the settings of the machine?
<fagan> mandel: its a vm running on 1 2.6 ghz core
<mandel> fagan: can you let me know the RAM, type of hd of the machine, exact processor type and Windows OS too?
<mandel> I was expecting issues in vms… I don have some in the vm I have
<fagan> mandel: 320mb of ram xp and an amd athlon ii x4 620
<fagan> I could increase the ram if that is too low
<fagan> but shouldnt be
 * fagan does have 4gb to spare but wanted to replicate a bad ish computer 
<fagan> (testing on bad computers makes the testing better)
<mandel> fagan: hm try to improve the vm to see if they pass under 2 seconds, if not we can change the timeout for the results
<fagan> mandel: cool
<mandel> fagan: could you create a similar vm on your machine with M or N and run the tests on linux? I'd like to see if they pass
<mandel> and would be great to have it in the exact same env
<fagan> mandel: im on natty atm so i can just run it on this machine
<fagan> or do you want it on a slower machine
<mandel> fagan: I want the slower machine, so an exact same vm but with a diff os
<fagan> ah ok will take 15 mins
<mandel> with vms it can be a 1000 things so I want to make sure is my code and not the env
<fagan> oki doke
<mandel> fagan: cool, let me know what you find out
<fagan> mandel: sure
<fagan> I actually didnt know my computer had a load of vm optimisation in the cpu already
<fagan> its pretty handy
 * fagan takes a quick break while the iso downloads
<duanedesign> morning all
<lool> Hmm it's odd, yesterday my files suddenly appeared with proper Artist / Album and now they are back to the broken single "Unknown" entry
<karni> hi duanedesign
<karni> rye: I've let myself assign one question from ubuntuone-servers to you, for that undelete file case. I hope that's OK.
<rye> karni, yes, that's ok
<karni> rye: cool
<rye> karni, well, for natty we won't need to do this since it deletes to trash
 * rye <3 syncdaemon in natty
<karni> rye: right. I just saw someone loose something important, to I thought I'd call rye's powers
<karni> /s/loose/lose
<fagan> almost ready with that vm for mandel
<fagan> my internet is supprisingly slow today :/
<mandel> fagan: ok, no worries, just make sure that both vms have the exact same settings and that you run the test in the same env, so all apps closed etc...
<fagan> mandel: yep already setup 350mb or ram and 2.6ghz single core processor
<fagan> just waiting on the ubuntu install now
<fagan> hehe one of my housemates is trying to do something in debian and he used ssh into a server and then tried to ssh in to the same server again from the ssh session
<fagan> I lold
<fagan> Id love to see an ssh to an ssh to an ssh.... on the same machine
<fagan> mandel: it passes on the linux vm with the same spec
<mandel> hmmm annoying
<fagan> mandel: so it might be something specific to windows with low spec
<mandel> fagan: can you edit the test files and change the timeout to one more second and let me now
<fagan> mandel: sure
<mandel> it could be that windows takes 1 sec more, which is a pain
<fagan> mandel: or it could be the ram usage of both oses
<fagan> windows xp is using 100 mb without anything running and ubuntu is running on about half
<mandel> yeah, I'm not surprise, also the arch of the way we get the events is diff
<mandel> fagan: in crease the timeout one sec at a time and let me know when it does start working
<mandel> I'll also like to know how well it works in a real machine like the one that ralsina has
<fagan> mandel: sure thats cool
<fagan> im doing it right now so shouldnt take 5 mins
<mandel> fagan: we want to keep it as low as possible, just to test how bad is windows or my implementation on windows...
<fagan> mandel: 3 secs didnt work
<mandel> fagan: did you change it in both places?
<mandel> there are 2 of them
<fagan> oh I just did it in the py I was running where is the other one
<mandel> fagan: in that same py, there are two of them
<fagan> (test_filesystem_notifications.py)
<fagan> oh ok sec
<fagan> mandel: fails at 5 secs
<fagan> but passes a few more
<fagan> no my bad it is the same as 2 and 3 secs
<mandel> fagan: may I see the output of the 5 secs one?
<fagan> oh actually 1 more pass at 5 secs than 3 secs
<mandel> move up to 10s lets see what happens, then we move down
<mandel> and upperbound would be nice to know
<fagan> still is failing
<fagan> :/
<fagan> 8 max pass
<mandel> with 10 seconds?
<mandel> really?
<fagan> yep
<mandel> can I see the outut?
<mandel> output*
<fagan> give it a sec ill get the full output the scrollback is long
<mandel> ok
<mandel> also, can you check the processes that are running when you execute the tests?
<mandel> use process explorer gives more info
<fagan> can you dump the output?
<fagan> of the process list?
<mandel> fagan: no, or I at least dont know how
<fagan> mandel: 9 passes at 10 secs http://paste.ubuntu.com/596494
<fagan> Ill give 20 secs a go
<mandel> fagan: ok, but that is waaaay to high we might have a situation here… :(
<fagan> mandel: yeah
<fagan> id like to know the acutal wait time anyway just to see
<fagan> if it fails at 20 secs it would be pretty dumb
<fagan> mandel: I just checked and there is only ms processes for windows itself
<fagan> no other ones going
<fagan> (like I dont have an anti virus or anything doing a scan or anything)
<mandel> fagan: yes, I'm wondering how is XP interacting with the vm hd at the kernel level...
<mandel> do you have a real machine around?
<fagan> mandel: I do but id have to do the setup of the deps again
<fagan> and its a really fast machine
<fagan> so it wouldnt dup the results if your machine doesnt
<fagan> mandel: 20 secs has 7 successes so id say its the vm
<mandel> fagan: yes, but it will narrow it down to slow machines :)
<fagan> it doesnt seem to have consistant results
<mandel> fagan: it does look like it...
<mandel> hm, annoying that means that we have to be careful with what is used for testing
<mandel> bullocks!
<mandel> I hate windows!
<fagan> hahah
<mandel> and doors too
<fagan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596497
<fagan> puta windows
<mandel> fagan: maybe is the os too, I tried with a windows 7 and no xp...
<fagan> :)
<fagan> ah ok
<fagan> this is xp I can do it on a vm for 7 if you want
<fagan> (with the same constraints)
<mandel> fagan: if you do that it would be very welcome
 * mandel hopes is xp...
<fagan> I hope its the VM
<fagan> because then its just my tests that are going to have a problem
<fagan> ok ill go on break for an hour and get back to it when I get back
<fagan> ill have to install the deps again so it will take a few minutes
<mandel> ok
 * mandel walks dog
 * mandel back
<mandel> ralsina_: ping
<fagan> im back too
<alecu> hello
<mandel> alecu: morning :)
<mandel> alecu: do you have a windows vm?
<alecu> mandel, I may have one
<alecu> mandel, how can I help you?
<mandel> alecu: you just made me a happy man :)
<fagan> hehe
<mandel> alecu: I have a very strange issue with file system notifications, and I want to test if it is related to the vm that faga set up or just my code
<mandel> alecu: I'm going to guess you do not have the env setup for developing on sd on windows, right?
<alecu> mandel, right, I don't have the env setup, but that's something I should do
<alecu> mandel, I'll start with a fresh vm anyway
<alecu> mandel, should I ask fagan help to get the dev env set up?
<fagan> alecu: im not the greatest windows guide :P
<mandel> alecu: r fell free to ask me, either of us should be able to answer :)
<fagan> yeah
<mandel> even ralsina_ has a vm ready :P
<fagan> python is always a good start
<alecu> fagan, mandel: ok. so.. is there a wiki with steps to follow to set up the vm, or something?
<fagan> alecu: nope
<mandel> alecu: no, and there should be, let me right it :)
<fagan> you need python, pycrypto, twisted
<mandel> alecu: internal wiki, right?
<fagan> python setup tools
<alecu> mandel, for a start the internal wiki sounds fine
<alecu> mandel, should I setup it on 7 or XP?
<fagan> xp to see if its a problem with my setup id say
<fagan> im going to try on 7 now
<mandel> alecu: having both would be nice, to see the diff issues we might find
<alecu> mandel, fagan: are you using VirtualBox, or qemu or what?
 * alecu is very used to VBox
<fagan> im using vbox
<mandel> alecu: I'm using vmware, us what ever i better for you
<mandel> I dont know if vbox does use the hardware vm features...
<alecu> yup, it does. kvm does as well
<fagan> mandel: well its taking advantage of my cpu features
<fagan> so its cool
<mandel> oh, cool then :)
<fagan> another thing you need is coverage
<ralsina_> aloha u1!
<fagan> good morning ralsina_
<ralsina_> mandel: here I am, what should I review?
<fagan> ralsina_: we found an issue with last night branch
<fagan> it fails bad on my vm with everything fine ish
<mandel> ralsina_: hello :)
<ralsina_> hi fagan, mandel
<mandel> ralsina_: can you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/close_files_in_tests/+merge/58343
<mandel> ralsina:  if you can run it in a real machine and in a vm would be great,
<ralsina> I can run it on a real machine
<mandel> in my vm everything works find under 2 seconds for fagan it fails even when the tests are set to 20 seconds
<ralsina> and I need to set up the missing pieces for the VM
<mandel> which is weird and scary at the same time
<mandel> more scary that weird
<fagan> yeah it is weird
<ralsina> ok, let me try it
<ralsina> however, if it works for me, that means nothing, right?
<fagan> ralsina: whats your memory like on the computer
<ralsina> fagan: 4GN
<fagan> im on 350 mb ram
<ralsina> 4GB
<ralsina> fagan: 350mb ram won't be enough
<fagan> ralsina: well it was enough for the linux client
 * alecu reboots
<ralsina> fagan: well, this ain't linux ;-)
<fagan> hah
<ralsina> fagan: my XP vm crashes with anything below 768
<fagan> oh I didnt check if I increased the ram what would happen
<fagan> ralsina: well my computer is special :)
<ralsina> fagan: well, you can always TRY assigning more RAM.
<fagan> ill give it a go
<ralsina> fagan: and if it works, it means u1 doesn't work on 1994 computers.
<mandel> ralsina: well, I wanna see if with a dcent m it will work
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<ralsina> fagan: what vm software are you using?
<mandel> ralsina: so if it works with your real machine, my 3 vms and another I might get from alecu I'll be happy to say that the vm is the issue
<fagan> vbox
<ralsina> fagan: how much ram do you really have?
<fagan> 4GB
<ralsina> fagan: then why limit the VM to a ridiculous 350? The default vbox offers you should be 768 already.
<fagan> ralsina: well I was doing the oh it would be good to test for older machines since we are supporting xp
<ralsina> noone has xp on less than 512
<ralsina> it's the suggested minimum
<fagan> Ive used a computer with less
<fagan> or well 350 mb
<ralsina> you can't put 350 on a computer, can you? :-)
<fagan> its one of those ones before 500 mb ram chips came out
<fagan> there is all sorts of sizes back in the day
<fagan> :)
<ralsina> you can put 256 + 64, or 256 +128 only.
<ralsina> and you need an antiquarian ;-)
 * fagan has a bad memory :P
<ralsina> argh, freaking bzr and limbo permissions and windows
<ralsina> fagan: it's easy, memory chips always come as powers of 2
<ralsina> and 350 is not a reasonably short enough sum of powers of 2 :-)
<fagan> binary :)
<fagan> passes with 1.4gb of ram
<fagan> oh nooooo
<fagan> crap some of it did fail
<alecu> ralsina, you can have a system with 350 main memory if it's one of those with cheap video chipsets that use the same ram chips, and that let you select the amount of memory in the bios.
<ralsina> yes, 350 in binary is 101011110. So how many memory banks do you need to get 350MB of RAM? ;-)
<ralsina> alecu: ohhhhh. Ok, you win :-)
<fagan> hahah
<alecu> ralsina, so, 384 - 32 video = 352
<fagan> mandel: interesting news
<ralsina> alecu: close enough!
<alecu> ~~~
<fagan> ot fails with more ram
<fagan> *it
<fagan> and the timeout at 20
<mandel> fagan: may I see the error, can you run it a second time?
<mandel> fagan: also, do tell me you restarted the vm
<ralsina> running
<fagan> mandel: did
<alecu> ralsina, yesterday I remembered to add tomorrow and friday to canonicaladmin.... sorry for being so late.
<fagan> me?
<ralsina> alecu: np, I will approve it
<ralsina> mandel: ImportError: cannot import name clientdefs
<alecu> me
<ralsina> alecu: 1 hour early
<thisfred> me
<ralsina> alecu: oops, no, right time,sry
<ralsina> me
<fagan> ralsina: you have to move the clientdefs file to ubuntuone
<dobey> hmm
<mandel> ralsina: oh sorry I forgot to mention that, copy clientdefs from the windows folder in the root of ubuntuone-client
<mandel> it gets genrated by runtests and you are not using it, mea culpa
<mandel> me
<fagan> mandel: its not the root its the ubuntuone folder I think
<alecu> ralsina, fagan started meeing. I just followed the pack
<mandel> ralsina: fagan is right, copy it from root/windows to root/ubuntuone/
<ralsina> mandel: I get some timeouts :-(
<ralsina> FAILED (skips=2, errors=4, successes=13)
<ralsina> fagan: start
<mandel> ralsina: can you increase the timeout of the tests to 3 seconds, there are two vars in the test that sets it
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * went to test mandel's branch and broke it
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * figure out what the problem is
<fagan> Blocked
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<fagan> * Nope
 * mandel wonders why windows is reporting changes so slow...
<fagan> alecu: Gogog
<alecu> DONE: got the fix for the blocker issue in banshee merged in trunk and stable; did a fix for broken tests on u1-client on maverick and before
<alecu> TODO: help mandel with windows and vms
<alecu> BLOCKED: no sir
<alecu> NOTE: national holiday tomorrow and friday.
<ralsina> mandel: my disk is not terribly fast
<alecu> NEXT: thisfred
<thisfred> * DONE Investigated bug #746276, bug #762722, bug #762717, bug #764057
<thisfred> * TODO fix bug #762722
<thisfred> NEXT: ralsina
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 746276 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) "desktopcouch-service crashed with RuntimeError in start_couchdb(): Can not start couchdb. (affects: 13) (dups: 5) (heat: 82)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746276
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 762722 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Opening the Control Panel during sync removes progress indicator (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762722
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 762717 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Launcher icon shows syncing progress when not connected (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762717
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 764057 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) ""program is still running: ubuntu one file synchronization in progress" at logout (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/764057
<ralsina> DONE: calls calls calls, some designer work
<ralsina> TODO: way too much stuff
<ralsina> BLOCKED: by life
<fagan> hah
<ralsina> alecu, please
<alecu> ralsina, seriously boss, get more sleep!
<ralsina> alecu: I slept a lot last night, like 9 hours. I am feeling fine nw :-)
<fagan> ralsina: anyway your one isnt failing as bad as my machine
<fagan> oh and if you need help with any of the designer stuff im around to pick up some slack
<alecu> then mandel: go
<mandel> DONE: looked at the sd code I left blocked by sso. Done some work with fagan trying to find why windows is slower than linux. Some work on updating the wiki to allow people to set windows vms for testing.
<dobey> oh well
<mandel> TODO: more wiki editing, find WTF is going on with windows and the bloody fs events speed
<dobey> λ DONE: beyond-last-minute releases, scanned sprint receipts
<dobey> λ TODO: maybe urgent beyond-beyond-last-minute uploads, SRUs
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no, but windows is a PITA
<mandel> who is next?
<alecu> ralsina, no nessita today?
<fagan> the others are off
<mandel> I wasgoing to say dobey but he did it already :P
<ralsina> alecu: she is teaching will be here later
<alecu> oh, it's wed, and she teaches today.
<alecu> right.
<mandel> ralsina: increase the timeout and we will see, also if you can show me where are the error it would be a nice indication, reporting an slow move mught be ok, reporting a slow delete is a problem
<ralsina> mandel: setting timeout to 5, I get two errors
<mandel> ralsina: may I see them?
<ralsina> I'll pastebin
<mandel> cheers
<ralsina> mandel: https://pastebin.canonical.com/46422/
<fagan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596542
<ralsina> one is dir_create!
<ralsina> I don't know which other one is failing
<mandel> ralsina: do a second run to see if there is a race condition, even better incrase the timout to 10
<mandel> ralsina: is trial that reports always 2 instead of one… ubber lame
<ralsina> running at 10
<fagan> mandel: I increased it to 20 with the extra ram and its still failing
<ralsina> oh, so it's only 1?
<ralsina> dir_create passes at 10
<fagan> dir create passes for me at the same one
<mandel> fagan: that pastebin shows 2 seconds not 20
<ralsina> test_file_create_close_write failed
<fagan> mandel: yeah I reran it at 2
<fagan> ill pastebin a 20 sec now
<mandel> fagan: move it up to 10 and run
<mandel> ralsina: yea, is a bloody race condition, the events are not returned fast enough and the buffer in the async IO is no firing the vent early enough….
<ralsina> mandel: more tests fail on 10 than on 5: https://pastebin.canonical.com/46424/
<mandel> I'd not be surprise if you rerun it and get all of them green
<ralsina> mandel: so basically the tests are useless on windows
<fagan> hah
<fagan> puta windows
<mandel> ralsina: yes, I have no way to control when ReadDirecotryChangesW witll return the events, which are later processed and sent to the muted filter, this means that there are several env situations that  will make the test not to ran
<mandel> ralsina: remove the timeout var from the class (which will default it to 120) I'm courious to see what happens
<ralsina> mandel: figured out as much. Suckitude :-(
<ralsina> ok
<fagan> mandel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/596545
<ralsina> I get errors about there not being a timeout member ;-)
<ralsina> running at 120
<mandel> ralsina: oh, I forgot I changed the callLater part… ups
<mandel> funny enough the code is tune to always pass in my machine hehe
<ralsina> mandel: that's the magic machine effect in action :-)
<fagan> mandel: nice machine
<ralsina> the developer always has the magic machine that works. Or he would have noticed ;-)
<fagan> it reminds me of something
<mandel> ralsina: I thin is that a touch the frequency of the pooling of the data in the reactor main thread in probably the right spot
<mandel> ralsina: which is utterly useless for anyone else...
<ralsina> exactly
<ralsina> "jiggle this until it passes" is not a valid test guide.
<ralsina> test_dir_create fails at 120
<mandel> ralsina: can you set the logging so that you see its output o stdout, I wonder if any event is given to the watch thread
<ralsina> just enable DEBUG?
<mandel> ralsina: yeah, the thread is being scheduled by something in the wrong place
<mandel> ralsina: hmm Ilet me check
<mandel> ralsina: looks like enabling debug should be enough
<mandel> there is no env variable that is used for that...
<ralsina> weird I have it set to 1
<ralsina> oh... set logging level. Ok
<mandel> ralsina:  yes :)
<mandel> sorry, I assumed :P
<ralsina> mandel: level is set to DEBUG in the code already
<mandel> and it does not go to the stoudt, lame...
<ralsina> yep, let me change the handler
<mandel> ralsina: ok
<mandel> ralsina: we are looking for something of the form Added %s to raw events queue.
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<mandel> ralsina: where raw events are the events sent by the OS to be processed and converted to pyinotify events
<mandel> ralsina: if those are there, it means that the processing thread isdoing something funny, if we dont get them, I blame kernel32.dll
<ralsina> weird, even if I use logging.StreamHandler() it doesn't go to the terminal.
<mandel> ralsina: I think the tests should be written the logs in the hidden AppData dir within xdg
 * mandel can remember the exact dir...
 * ralsina looks
<mandel> ralsina: here: C:\Users\Mandel\AppData\Local\ubuntuone
<mandel> do chante the username ;)
<ralsina> yes $APPDATA :-)
<mandel> exactly :P
<ralsina> ja, I don't have an AppData
<ralsina> ok, creating and re-running
<mandel> ralsina: sorry I'm stupid, it is in _trial_temp
<mandel> ralsina: like this C:\Users\Mandel\Documents\ubuntuone-client\close_files_in_tests\_trial_temp\xdg_cache\ubuntuone\log
<ralsina> ok
<mandel> ralsina: also, you do have AppData, but is hidden
<mandel> should be in ~/AppData you have to tel the shell to show hidden dirs
<ralsina> mandel: well, I should be able to cd into a hidden folder, and mkdir succeeded :-)
<mandel> ralsina: is  windows…
<ralsina> But everything is possible :-)
<fagan> locked up my computer
<dobey> having to do uploads today makes me a sad panda
<fagan> dobey: well it is getting close to release the sooner the better
<ralsina> mandel: nothing of the sort in the logs
<ralsina> mandel: in fact, nothing interesting in the logs at all
<dobey> fagan: yes, generally these things should be done before freeze
<dobey> which we are already past
<ralsina> dobey: you are the least panda-like human.
<dobey> ralsina: sad ninja then
<mandel> ralsina: now, that is weird, I get logs
<ralsina> mandel: let me run on 2sec and do a full trial. On 120 it takes forever.
<mandel> ralsina: sure :)
<mandel> ralsina: I just ran mine, and the logs are: _trial_temp\xdg_cache\ubuntuone\log
<ralsina> yes, test.log
<mandel> test.log? I get syncdaemon.log
<ralsina> hmmm
<ralsina> oh, much more interesting :-
<ralsina> :-)
<ralsina> test.log is pretty much what you get on terminal
<ralsina> mandel: https://pastebin.canonical.com/46429/
<mandel> ralsina: look at the logs, the events are there..  I mean: Error encountered while handling: FS_FILE_CLOSE_WRITE in <tests.platform.test_filesystem_notifications.HitMe object at 0x04134730>
<ralsina> mandel: then why does it fail?
<mandel> ralsina: It smells to be due to raise AlreadyCalledError
<joshuahoover> dobey: are you going to be creating a new u1-client package soon - i'm thinking of bug #764646 in particular
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 764646 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 4 other projects) "music store widget dies with «TypeError: find_credentials() takes exactly 3 arguments (2 given)» (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 26)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/764646
<mandel> ralsina: I\m jumping to #chicharra to ask the smart people :P
<ralsina> mandel: always a good idea :-)
<dobey> joshuahoover: i will be uploading with patches, but not making a new tarball relaese/upload to ubuntu. hopefully we can get the patches in
<mandel> ralsina: could explain why it fails with long timeouts :)
<joshuahoover> dobey: ok, cool ...pitti said we were fine on that bug in particular and any "bug fixes" right now
<ralsina> mandel: right, because the timeout is not the problem :-)
<mandel> ralsina: clearly, t has plenty of time, the eq mich be wondering wtf is going on under me
<ralsina> mandel: yes, the event comes quickly
<ralsina> mandel: but it fails anyway
<mandel> ralsina: doyou have the output of the test for those logs you gave me?
<ralsina> mandel: sure, it's on another file, let me pastebin it
<ralsina> https://pastebin.canonical.com/46431/
<dobey> hrmm, i wonder how well sqlite does with storing "large" images inside it
<ralsina> mandel: keep in mind that the first log seems to have more than one run in it fr some reason
<ralsina> mandel: you want from 10:43 onwards
<mandel> ralsina: can you delete both logs and reproduce it again?
<ralsina> sure
<mandel> we really dont care about which error, it looks the same to me
<ralsina> mandel: syncdaemon.log --> https://pastebin.canonical.com/46433/
<mandel> ralsina: and stdout?
<ralsina> mandel: test.log -> https://pastebin.canonical.com/46434/
<ralsina> mandel: stdout --> https://pastebin.canonical.com/46436/
<mandel> ralsina: can you go to the tests and modify the HitMe class so that you see how many times you get an event, also print the event to see what is happening
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<mandel> ralsina: verterok had a brilliant idea of what could be the error
<ralsina> Ha! All successes
<ralsina> mandel: https://pastebin.canonical.com/46441/ but it's all green, I'll rerun
<ralsina> mandel: the thing decided to start passing the tests. Give me 2' to check why ;-)
<ralsina> ok, getting failures again...
<ralsina> mandel: when the tests fail, HitMe doesn't seem to get the events
<ralsina> mandel: stdout: https://pastebin.canonical.com/46447/
<mandel> ralsina: let em update the branch with some more logging, I'll need a couple of mins
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<alecu> mandel, windows 7 has just finished installing.... I couldn't find my XP around.
<alecu> mandel, were you able to write the wiki page on how to install the dev-env?
<mandel> alecu: I'm got part of it, let me save it so that you can start with it
<mandel> alecu: give me a min
<mandel> ralsina: can you pull the branch with the changes?
<alecu> mandel, cool. Anyway, I need to run some errands right now, I'll be back in an hour or so.
<mandel> alecu: ok, even better then :)
<mandel> ralsina: the logs should have way more useful info
<dobey> alecu-errands: what was that zombie movie?
<mandel> ralsina: looks like the twisted main thread in your machine is very gready and that is why the others dont get it… let me try and find a way to fix it
<dobey> alecu-errands: ah nevermind, found it :)
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<dobey> alecu-errands: and netflix has it on dvd! :)
<fagan> mandel: did you push another branch?
<mandel> some bastard bough a bird and place it next to my window and it keep whistling  like I was a good looking lady...
<fagan> hahahha
<mandel> most annoying thing ever!!
<fagan> evil taunting bird
<fagan> I have dogs next door that just bark all day long
 * fagan wants to move 
<fagan> (or find a way to silence them dogs
<fagan> )
<dobey> gun?
<dobey> knife?
<dobey> baseball bat?
<dobey> or cricket, if that's your fancy
<fagan> dobey: cricket if I wanted to bore them to death
<fagan> baseball is similar
<fagan> :)
<fagan> oh that would do
<dobey> ok, well, client uploaded, and hopefully will get accepted soon
<mandel> ralsina: I've made the task that checks for events in the twisted main thread to be a better friend, can you pull and let me know, if this does not work I'll need some more time 'cause I wont have a clue of why is not workiing
<ralsina> mandel: ok, doing it
<ralsina> mandel: fails in pretty much the same way
<dobey> and now, i think i will go get some lunch, and then fix up nightlies and see if i can do some SRU work
<dobey> bbiab
<mandel> ralsina: may I see the logs...
<ralsina> mandel: sure, 1'
<mandel> looks like some race condition… but I really dont know how to tell the task not to execute when there are no events...
<ralsina> mandel: I'll re run to get clean nes
<mandel> ok
<ralsina> mandel: log https://pastebin.canonical.com/46460/
<ralsina> mandel: stdout: https://pastebin.canonical.com/46461/
<fagan> ralsina: how is your one passing 12 when mine does 7-9
<ralsina> fagan: it varies from run to run. I even had some 100% success ones
<fagan> I dont think ive gottn one
<fagan> (100% I mean)
<mandel> fagan: is a multithreading issue, there is a greedy thread and one of the filosofers is dying, in this case the events one
<fagan> ah ok
<fagan> so its a race
<ralsina> that's why making the timeouts longer doesn't make a difference
<ralsina> because what matters is the order of the events, not how much they take
 * fagan remembers tales from the lecturer in 2nd year about the dangers of not controlling execution timings of threads 
<ralsina> and it sucks :-(
<ralsina> I'm off to lunch
<fagan> ill be off in a half hour
<fagan> ill just keep playing about with my merge tester while I wait to test some more
<mandel> ralsina: the problem I have is the way in which the processing of the events is hooked into the main thread, atm is a task that is repeated every second, but that does not ensure that the other threads are allows to run, so even if you could signal the thread that you have an event
<rodrigo_> dobey: ping
<mandel> it does not mean that the thread that gets the events is ever executed, which seems to be the issue...
<mandel> with the select reactor and pyinotify using a file it works, because you know that the changes in the file will work...
<rodrigo_> dobey's on vacation this week, right?
<ralsina_lunch> mandel: so, it works IRL, fails on testing?
<ralsina_lunch> rodrigo_: dobey is working today, he just went out for lunch a few minutes ago
<rodrigo_> ah ok
<rodrigo_> I guess he's answer tyo my ping when he's back
<rodrigo_> he'll
<mandel> ralsina_lunch: yes, which is a PITA
<mandel> ralsina_lunch: ping
<ralsina_lunch> mandel: pong
<mandel> ralsina_lunch: there is one last trick I want to try, but it will only work because I know the tests… which is cheating
<ralsina_lunch> hahaha
<ralsina_lunch> mandel: feel free :)
<mandel> ralsina_lunch: I'll give you the diff to apply I dont wanna push it to the branch ;)
<ralsina_lunch> mandel: cool
<dobey> rodrigo_: hey
<rodrigo_> hi dobey
<dobey> rodrigo_: que pasa mi amigo
<rodrigo_> dobey: so, is it important to keep evo-couchdb compiling for lucid, karmic, etc?
<rodrigo_> dobey: I ask because for evolution 3.1.1 there are more API changes coming, and the code is becoming ugly with all those #if EDS_CHECK_VERSION
<dobey> rodrigo_: trunk compiling on karmic is definitely something we don't need to keep happening. and it already doesn't compile on lucid afaict
<dobey> rodrigo_: yeah, the changes for GTK3 will make that an issue
<rodrigo_> dobey: ok, so supporting >= 2.32 is enough, right?
<rodrigo_> dobey: well, for gtk3 I don't see much problem, since we can detect what gtk version to use based on the evo-plugins version
<rodrigo_> we use very basic GTK, so it should compile ok on both
<rodrigo_> the problem is all those EDS_CHECK_VERSION in the backend code
<dobey> rodrigo_: well, what is in maverick?
<hrw> have a nice around-Easter-week
<rodrigo_> 2.30, I think?
<dobey> rodrigo_: i think we should probably support that.
<rodrigo_> well, no, 2.32, like natty
<rodrigo_> can someone with maverick check?
<dobey> rodrigo_: 2.30
<rodrigo_> ugh
<rodrigo_> ok then
<dobey> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution
<dobey> rodrigo_: although, in our Buenos Aires sprint a couple weeks ago, we talked a little about possibly making some rather big and invasive changes for desktopcouch. and i think evolution-couchdb would fit into that scope, so maybe we should just wait a few weeks and you, thisfred, and i can chat in person in Budapest about it
<rodrigo_> ok
<rye> dobey, thanks for including the fix for dbus order into the release!
<dobey> rodrigo_: big and invasive, as in rewriting desktopcouch in vala, and just providing the GIR interface and libdesktopcouch-glib/libcouchdb-glib directly in desktopcouch
<dobey> rye: sure. i think "infinite restart loop" is a pretty serious issue :)
<rodrigo_> dobey: oh really?
<dobey> rodrigo_: yeah, it should not be hard to do, and would make a lot of stuff work much more smoothly, and be simpler
<rodrigo_> dobey: we are discussing in d-d-l about couchdb syncing for gnome, and some replacement for desktopcouch is in discussion
<rodrigo_> so maybe that fits that
<dobey> rodrigo_: yes, we were also discussing similar things
<rodrigo_> I am going to think about how to do without having to call dbus to get the port
<rodrigo_> not sure how to do it though
<mandel> dobey: are we really considering that?
<mandel> +1  from me
<dobey> mandel: yep :)
<dobey> rodrigo_: why?
<mandel> dobey: since when? is we, you rodrigo and I?
<mandel> z/I/me
<rodrigo_> dobey: because it doesn't work well, if couchdb crashes, for instance
<alecu> dobey, plaga zombie 2?
<dobey> alecu: yeah. zona mutante?
<alecu> dobey, yes!!!! :-)
<dobey> rodrigo_: yes, that's one of the issues we want to fix as well
<dobey> mandel: well i think thisfred and chad are more convinced now. we discussed it very shortly in buenos aires
<dobey> alecu: it's in my dvd queue, so i'll probably get it next week :)
<mandel> dobey: ah, you bastards! and I was no there...
<rodrigo_> dobey: another thing is just having a daemon (in *cough* python *cough*) just for that
<mandel> I hate windows even more now… take the time I should be allowed to do cool stuff
<dobey> mandel: well we will discuss more in Budapest i'm sure :)
<dobey> rodrigo_: the daemon isn't just for that, and right now it's 3 daemons :)
<rodrigo_> 3?
<alecu> dobey, one thing to note: all the characters in the movie speak "neutral spanish", mocking the lousy dubbing of hollywood action movies that are shown on tv here.
<rodrigo_> alecu, zona mutante?
<dobey> rodrigo_: yes, desktopcouch-service forks itself into 2 additional processes. one is dbus, one is replication, and the other is some other stuff
<alecu> rodrigo_, "plaga zombie 2: zona mutante"
<alecu> and if you see a zombie extra hanging from a little bridge, that's me.
<rodrigo_> dobey: ah, right, thought there were other 2 different ones
<dobey> rodrigo_: part of that is because of the way stuff works in python
 * thisfred is committed to learning vala and doing stuff with it
<rodrigo_> go thisfred go! :)
<dobey> rodrigo_: rewriting in vala, we could make them be 1 process again, probably, and use threads
<thisfred> rodrigo_: I will not join you in hating python though ;)
<rodrigo_> thisfred, I don't hate it
<dobey> i do
<thisfred> oh just dobey then :)
<dobey> hate hate hate
<rodrigo_> thisfred, I just don't like it being used for stuff it shouldn't :)
<rodrigo_> but I like it
 * alecu is willing to join the vala team as well. As awful as a "vala programmer" sounds in es_AR
<rodrigo_> I use it for lots of scripts and small apps
<mandel> dobey: well, threads would make more sense
<dobey> pretty much everything python is used for, is stuff it shouldn't be used for :)
<dobey> alecu: lol
<rodrigo_> alecu, this one -> http://www.taringa.net/posts/tv-peliculas-series/2290477/Plaga-Zombie-2-_-zona-mutante_.html ?
<dobey> alecu: i just always get confused by the pronounciation of 'll' in .ar when i go there :)
<alecu> rodrigo_, that's it!
<thisfred> dobey: Good! Your hate has made you powerful.
<dobey> alecu: are you one of the zombies in it?
<dobey> thisfred: now i just need an underground lair
<alecu> dobey, yes a zombie extra, but I show up maybe on 10 seconds of the film... :P
<dobey> alecu: i think that's more air time than miguel got in Antitrust :)
<alecu> jajaaja
<alecu> and 5 of those seconds are on the credit screen.
<dobey> hehe
<rodrigo_> :)
<rye> if my theory is right we should no longer see the ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed in DBus __new__
<rodrigo_> ok, time to go out and for 5 days of national holidays!!
<rodrigo_> mandel, call me if you go toi donosti
<mandel> dobey: I just have one complain about sing vala
<mandel> rodrigo_: I will certainly do
<alecu> mandel, do you have any wiki page for me?
<mandel> dobey: I dont want to have to deal with compaling that on windows...
<mandel> alecu: partial one, got cauth in stupid crap, but is enought to get you busy for 4 hours at least
<dobey> mandel: heh
<mandel> alecu: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuOne/WindowsPort
<alecu> cool
<mandel> alecu: getting vs2008 takes ages, so you can get it running til I finish the rest
<alecu> uh
<mandel> sorry there is no much, but I have been trying to get multithreading right and I'm failing like a little girl in a rugby game…
<mandel> alecu: you as a quick note, using python for x86 make everything a lot easier
<mandel> x64 is a major pain in the ass
<alecu> cool
<alecu> mandel, I thought all rugby players were little girls!
<alecu> (my father in-law would kill me)
<mandel> alecu: wait? your father in-law is a little girl?! please do invite me to the next family dinner :D
<alecu> mandel, he's a rugby trainer
<alecu> mandel, and he has played rugby like... forever
<mandel> alecu: oh.. I preferred to imaging him as a little girl hehehe but an argentinian rugby coach is also interesting
<alecu> hahaha
<alecu> mandel, ok, next time we sprint around here we'll have asado at his place.
<mandel> alecu: that is a deal I wont forget ;)
 * mandel walks the dog now that he thinks he knows how to fix the issue he has...
<mandel> ralsina: I'll ping you in a couple of hours, I need to try it or I wont be able to sleep during the night
 * mandel walks dog
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<dobey> thisfred: haha, there is a python users group meetup down here tonight. i could go and say "you're doing it all wrong!" :)
<nessita> hola mundo!
<dobey> hola prof nessita
<nessita> hi dobey. Do you want to take the same exan we just gave our students? :-)
<thisfred> holanessita
<nessita> hola thisfred
<thisfred> dobey: do it!
<nessita> any news?
<dobey> apparently iphones have a databse of locations
<dobey> *gasp*
<dobey> nessita: also, you don't need to nominate any bugs for 11.10 yet.
<nessita> dobey: by 11.10 you mean ubuntu later?
<dobey> nessita: i mean Oneiric. not the milestones but the "Nomiate for series" link on bugs
<dobey> nessita: until 11.04 is actually released next week, anything fixed there will end up in 11.10 automatically
<dobey> nessita: i saw you nominated one of the u1client bugs from yesterday for Oneiric, which is why i'm mentioning it. doesn't hurt anything, but it's not necessary
<nessita> dobey: right, I now remember. Sorry for that then.
<nessita> dobey: I will be doind the stable-1-0 branch for u1cp today, I'll reply to your email in ubunet when is done
<nessita> now, I'll quickly grab something to eat
<dobey> nessita: 1.0 or 0.10?
<nessita> 1.0
<nessita> dobey: I released 1.0.0 yesterday
<dobey> oh
<ralsina> nessita: congrats ;-)
<Chipaca> oooh, a nessita!
<nessita> congrats?
<nessita> hi Chipaca, ralsina
 * nessita is catching up with email
<Chipaca> nessita: i know you know this, want to answer/explain? http://askubuntu.com/questions/36062/folder-shared-from-unknown-user
 * nessita looks
<nessita> agrh, complicated answer without saying that our shares infrastructure is poor :-(
<ralsina> nessita: a 1.0.0 always deserves a congratulation.
<nessita> Chipaca: do you know that there is no way to revert the unknown name in shares, right?
 * ralsina never released an actual 1.x of any of his programs
<nessita> ralsina: ah! :-D /me agrees
<nessita> Chipaca: I'll reply explaining the situation, saying that we're planning to improve that
<Chipaca> nessita: yes, i know there's no way to revert it
<nessita> dobey, alecu: hey there, a report of gsd crashing becasue U1 just came in: bug #757786
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 757786 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_return_if_fail_warning() (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/757786
<dobey> nessita: dup
<nessita> dobey: ah, I pinged your becasue apport didn't mark it as such
<nessita> dobey: can you please update it?
<dobey> yeah; don't know why apport didn't dup it. fix is in maverick-proposed though
<nessita> ah
<nessita> mandel: ping
<mandel> nessita: pong
<nessita> mandel: could you please answer the question in https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/close_files_in_tests/+merge/58343 ?
<nessita> so I can finish the review
<mandel> nessita: is not the answer good enough?
<nessita> mandel: is there an answer? /me curses firefox
<mandel> nessita: according to lp from 10 hours ago :)
<nessita> mandel: I opened FF and all the tabs were restored, I thought that they were reloaded but they were not :-(
<nessita> sorry!
<mandel> nessita: no worries, it can happen to anyone :)
<ralsina> I am taking a bit early break, will be back later tonight. See you all later!
<nessita> bye ralsina
 * nessita -> eods and eows
<nessita> bye all!
#ubuntuone 2011-04-21
<karni> Good morning!
<duanedesign> morning all
<karni> hi duanedesign \o
<fagan> karni: i thought today was off?
<karni> fagan: No, why?
<karni> fagan: Depends on the coutry really.
<fagan> karni: holy day
<karni> fagan: Is it? Not here :)
<fagan> karni: where are you?
<karni> fagan: Or I'm missing something hahaha
<karni> fagan: Poland
<fagan> karni: well ill just take the ar holiday time then :)
<Chipaca> some countries take thu and fri, some fri and mon
<fagan> Chipaca: ahhh
<Chipaca> the ar consulate in uk takes thu, fri and mon just to be safe
<karni> Chipaca: It's Saturday and Monday here (too bad ;d)
<karni> fagan: You should stick to one country holidays ;)
<fagan> karni: i would have thought poland would be very safe for the holidays
<fagan> since the pope was from there
<karni> fagan: safe as in.. ? ah
<fagan> friday and monday
<karni> fagan: Easter officially starts here on Sunday (+Monday)
<fagan> karni: well good friday is a bit of a big holy day
<karni> fagan: I don't think we have anything like Good Friday here, though
 * fagan thought all christian religions did it the same for easter
<rye> you won't trick me this time, it is not friday today :-P
<fagan> rye: hehe
<karni> fagan: plus, I don't have really time to take holiday. Recent change to the Android app has sent me over a month back (ProtocolBuffers -> REST) and I'm very saddened by the fact we had to move the deadline.
<fagan> karni: the phrase "ill sleep when I die" comes to mind
<karni> fagan: Not really, I do get sleep :) Thanks for caring ;)
<fagan> karni: hah
<karni> fagan: Somebody posted this (I think teknic-o) on internal: http://sheddingbikes.com/posts/1281257293.html
<fagan> karni: I remember Chipaca and ralsina had a great management tool that also comes to mind
<karni> fagan: What kind of tool :)?
<fagan> karni: it was an android app that madea whip sound when you whiped your phone
<karni> hahah
<fagan> karni: it was used a lot in the sprint
<caprenter> Hello, I've had a problem with a download from the music store and it seems to be dead in the water with no response from support staff. Can anyone here help?
<fagan> caprenter: its a holday today for most of the team
 * fagan doesnt have a clue about the music store so cant help :/
<caprenter> fagan, ok thanks
<karni> caprenter: I'm sure you'll receive either response to your support request or help here if you hand around - however, as fagan mentioned, quite many of the staff may be on holiday already. Hope your issue gets resolved fast!
<caprenter> karni, thanks. I can hang around for a while
<rye> caprenter, hi
<caprenter> hello
<caprenter> I have an outstanding support request on this
<caprenter> #940
<caprenter> if that means anything
<caprenter> my purchased music never made it to the my One store
<rye> caprenter, hm, the ticket is in resolved state with the last response from joshuahoover with the info that all the tracks show up as downloaded; could you please tell us what files are missing or what is not working for you now?
<caprenter> the file never did make it to the cloud storage
<caprenter> it was (do I have to say this in public!) Hazy shade of winter by the bangles
<rye> caprenter, no, you don't have to say this in public
<caprenter> sorry that was joke! ...my Rhythmbox is showing
<caprenter> There was a (temporary) problem getting your list of purchased songs. Please wait a short time and then try again, or return to the music store.
<rye> oh
<rye> caprenter, what ubuntu version are you running?
<caprenter> 10.04
<rye> caprenter, the message about temporary error is at "My downloads" ?
<caprenter> yes that's right
<caprenter> and it's been there a long time!
<rye> caprenter, do files appear online at https://one.ubuntu.com/files/u/~/.ubuntuone/Purchased%20from%20Ubuntu%20One ?
<caprenter> I'm getting 404 on your link, but when I login and go to Purchased music, no they are not there
<caprenter> I have 3 albums there that I have bought in the past
<caprenter> but this was just a single song download and it never made it there
<rye> caprenter, ok, investigating further
<caprenter> rye, sorry the original link did work, but still no sign of the track
<caprenter> thanks for investigating btw
<rye> caprenter, ok, according to our internal records, all songs are in Complete state, let me dig the download history
<caprenter> thanks
<rye> caprenter, hm, pretty quick turnaround time - 10 seconds from purchase notification till delivery
<caprenter> delivery to where?
<rye> caprenter, to the storage layer, i.e. to Ubuntu One online file storage; So the system thinks the files have finished downloading
<caprenter> and is that unusally quick, suggesting a problem?
<rye> caprenter, let me look up where does the "There was a (temporary) problem getting your list" come from
<caprenter> ok - thanks
<rye> caprenter, no, this is a regular turnaround time, it would have been bad if it was e.g. more than a minute
<caprenter> ah - ok
<rye> caprenter, but still it pretends to have downloaded
<rye> caprenter, is this the only missing song to the best of your knowledge?
<caprenter> yes
<caprenter> I've bought 3 other albums in the past and they have been ok.
<caprenter> On each occassion tho
<caprenter> I do get the hanging download thing
<caprenter> where it says 'Your files are transferring'
<caprenter> I just work around it and go the online Ubuntu One
<caprenter> and grab them from there normally
<rye> caprenter, let's continue in private, i need some additional information from you
<caprenter> kk
<caprenter> Just a quick thank you to rye (and team!) for getting me sorted out. caprenter is now Rocking out to the Bangles!
<fagan> caprenter: enjoy
<caprenter> fagan, - as only a middle aged man who use the phrase 'rocking out' can!
<fagan> caprenter: hah :)
<caprenter> thanks again everyone gotta go now. bye
<thisfred> eh me?
<thisfred> argentine holiday? :)
<dobey> i don't know
<dobey> nessita is on holiday
<dobey> don't know about alecu or ralsina
<dobey> ah i guess it is a national holiday today/tomorrow in .ar
<thisfred> dobey: yeah I saw something about 'semana santa' before we left on sunday. It's all leading up to Easter I guess
<thisfred> I think good friday's a holiday in the netherlands as well for government employees.
<dobey> monday is a holiday in a lot of places too
<thisfred> yeah that's definitely a public holiday in NL
<thisfred> hmm, dobey: so I'm thinking of how to communicate with the launcher, now that it transpires we have to do it from *either* u1cp *or* u1client. I'm thinking the control panel makes the most sense, but we don't want to have to open the panel to do it, which means we really can't. The cp backend is meant to be UI agnostic.
<thisfred> But doing it from the client means adding dbus API to talk to the launcher there, and that feels horrible too
<dobey> haha, i try not to think about paradoxes :)
<thisfred> maybe splitting them was not such a great idea after all! ;)
<dobey> do i get to say "i told you so" ?
<thisfred> or we can file a bug against unity and hope they can make the launchers work with multiple things talking at them
<dobey> it pretty much has to
<thisfred> dobey, you get to say it, but not to me. In fact I'm planning on not being in the room when you do :P
<dobey> thisfred: the great thing about telecommuting, is that nobody is in the room :)
<thisfred> I may even leave the channel until the weather calms down ;)
<thisfred> ok
<thisfred> well, I'm gonna file a unity bug. They can always mark it won't fix
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
<tedg> Is there a way to manually start desktop couch to see what error it's providing?
<tedg> Evolution is just saying it's timing out.
<dobey> tedg: run /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service
<tedg> dobey, That's already running, should I kill it first?
<dobey> tedg: try /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-stop
<tedg> dobey, Hmm, an odd one: cat: /home/ted/.cache/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.pid: Input/output error
<dobey> nice
<dobey> that's always fun :)
<dobey> tedg: might be time for kill -9
<tedg> dobey, Hmm, that might be the issue.  I deleted it, now there are lots of processes :_)
<tedg> :-)
<dobey> yeah there should be 3 desktopcouch-service processes, iirc
<tedg> Woot!  Now it works.
<tedg> Seems that it was blocking session login as well.  Now my indicator-weather came up as well.
<tedg> Uhg, it's raining.  Now I'm depressed.
<tedg> ;-)
<dobey> heh
<dobey> tedg: well, what did you expect with your own personal cloud?
 * tedg looks for a Storm costume on Ebay
<dobey> thisfred: dude. is it really just you and i today?
<dobey> sad.
<karni> dobey: what do you mean only you guys?
 * karni waves at dobey 
<dobey> karni: on our team. everyone else is on holiday or on load to another team, it seems
<karni> ah! right
<karni> just read on internal
<thisfred> dobey yeah, looks like
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/bump-trunk-version/+merge/58731
<karni> dobey: I can review that xD
 * karni chuckles
<dobey> heh
<dobey> go right ahead :)
<karni> dobey: boooo "Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page." -- thought, I can view it
<karni> but this showed up when I clicked Claim review. too bad.
<karni> ah, works ;D
<dobey> weird
<karni> dobey: that was one of the hardest reviews I have done evar!
<dobey> heh
<fagan> karni: you dont claim a review
<fagan> ive never clicked that button
<karni> fagan: yeah, I noticed later I didn't have to. Relax, it hasn't been my first time :D
<fagan> karni: hehe
<karni> fagan: :)
<karni> fagan: I don't know why I even tried.
<fagan> dobey: I can review it if you really want to
<karni> fagan: hahha
 * fagan thinks its like stealing candy from a baby 
<fagan> karni: go back to android and leave the bad reviews to the intern :P
<karni> fagan: I'm on it [Android] ^-^
<fagan> good :_
<fagan> :)
<karni> much more pleasant with the REST in mind!
<fagan> karni: was that a pun or did you mean that literally :)
<beuno> I could use some rest!
<fagan> ah literally
<karni> beuno: you actually should! you're like a superman
<dobey> fagan: i think we're good on the reviews
<fagan> dobey: good
 * fagan was just offering 
<fagan> well im good with the running of the tests and the trying to understand the bits when twisted and all that stuff come in it just goes right over my head
 * fagan needs to use more punctuation 
<fagan> ah it was just a version bump now I get why it was so easily merged
<dobey> cheers, i'm off
#ubuntuone 2011-04-22
<rye> mornings
<evilduanedesign> hello rye
<rye> evilduanedesign, hmmm
<rye> evilduanedesign, morning, evil duanedesign!
<evilduanedesign> I am on my windows machine :)
<rye> need futures team, to ask for OAuth2
<karni> Good morning!
<fagan> morning karni and rye
<karni> hi fagan
<duanedesign> morning karni fagan
<karni> rye around? as always it would seem :) hi rye!
<karni> hi duanedesign !
<fagan> morning duanedesign
<rye> karni, fagan, mornings!
<fagan> rye: they dont have good friday where you live?
<rye> fagan, I suppose they don't since this is not declared as a national holiday; Or you know what, it looks like this is due to calendar shift which our outdated orthodox church is still using. Did you know that we have Christmas on 7th of January?
<karni> rye: o_O :D
<rye> however this does not make much sense since Easter is celebrated this Sunday....
<rye> karni, yes, and we have "Old New Year" on 14th of January :)
<karni> rye: That's funny =)
<rye> karni, not an official holiday, though, since it does not make sense, but that term exists.
<karni> rye: I see :)
<fagan> rye: we call that little christmas
<duanedesign> rye: ping
<duanedesign> sudo sysctl fs.inotify.max_user_watches=524288 is that persistent or should user append /etc/sysctl.conf ?
<rye> duanedesign, should be appended to sysctl conf or written to some sysctl.d file; It used to be put there by trackerd
<dobey> la la la
<karni> nana na na
<karni> dobey: "Learn to fly" by Foo Fighters here. you listening to something?
<dobey> rye: i think the proper term for that holiday is, Saturnalia
<dobey> karni: nope. is that a cover of Pink Floyd's "Learning to Fly" ?
<karni> dobey: no idea, fast forward first 30 seconds http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VQ_3sBZEm0
<karni> dobey: I don't think it's a cover, is it?
<dobey> nope
<dobey> i've heard that before though, just didn't recall the title :)
<karni> yup, same here =D
<dobey> karni: want to do another terribly difficult review? :)
<Neoti> hi all . i placed some files in ubuntu one last night from my phone and there not synced its been 14 hours now and it still just says syncronising... theres 230MB of photos, now i also placed half these in drop box and there all synced and stuff but ubuntu one has not synced any files... any help ?
<karni> dobey: hell yea :D hhahah
<dobey> karni: or maybe you should help Neoti
<karni> Neoti: what have you used to put them "from your phone" to Ubuntu One?
<karni> Neoti: was it Ubuntu One Files application?
<Neoti> i copied them from the phone to my pictures folder and disconnected the phone the files are in the pictures folder and have the sync icon over them still ...
<karni> dobey: that's purely Ubuntu One issue, these have not been uploaded from the phone.
<karni> rye: could you give your helpful hand here?
<dobey> oh, it sounded like an android issue :)
<dobey> karni: ok, https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/bump-version/+merge/58814 :)
<karni> dobey: yes it did. but I knew with U1F you could only upload one by one, so it'd be pretty hardcore to upload 230megs of pictures that way :D
<Neoti> when i started with ubuntu one i placed some files in the pictured folder and they uploaded and everything worked etc .. i have just come back to put some pictures in there again and its not ... and apart from doing normal updates that ubuntu asks me .. nothing else has changed ...
<dobey> karni: maybe he was shooting in raw with a 20 megapixel cameraphone :)
<Neoti> the files are on my computer in the pictures dir which i have asked ubuntu one to sync ...
<dobey> Neoti: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<karni> dobey: true ;D btw I looked at the number and thought.. "huh.. why 0.11", but then I saw merge description, and.. +1 ;D
<dobey> karni: heh, yeah, stable-0-10 branch is already 0.10 :)
<Neoti> ubuntu 10.10
<karni> Neoti: the Pictures folder from your home directory, right?
<Neoti> yep pictures in home ... normal place
<Neoti> :)
<karni> Neoti: and you right clicked and -> Sync with Ubuntu One, correct?
<dobey> Neoti: if you open System -> Preferences -> Ubuntu One; what does it say for status?
<karni> dobey: thanks dobey for taking this on. I was just heading out for lunch.
<Neoti> sync in progress
<Neoti> been that way since i copied the files to the folder last night
<Neoti> if i look on the ubuntu one web site i can seethe folders but no files...
<rye> Neoti, i suggest you look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/16592/how-can-i-tell-whether-ubuntu-one-file-sync-is-working-and-what-progress-it-is-m
<dobey> Neoti: can you open a terminal and run "u1sdtool -s" and let me know what that says please?
<dobey> oh hi rye
<Neoti> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<Neoti>     connection: With User With Network
<Neoti>     description: processing queues
<Neoti>     is_connected: True
<Neoti>     is_error: False
<Neoti>     is_online: True
<Neoti>     queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<dobey> hrmm, it seems like it might have gotten stuck
<dobey> Neoti: if you click "Restart" in the devices tab in the preferences, does it help?
<Neoti> nope still not doing anything .... also i can not runn ulsdtool --current-transfers tells me i have to install it... but when i do it says it can not find ulsdtool and when i try and install ubuntuone-client package says its installed... so i can not see whats going on ...
<rye> Neoti, it is u1 (Ubuntu One- u1) u1sdtool --current-transfers
<rye> Neoti, you might want to install ubuntuone-indicator, run it and see whether meta/content queue decreases
<Neoti> helps if i use the right commands ... lol also current-transfers shows uploads 0 and downloads 0
<rye> Neoti, ok, what's returned by running: u1sdtool --waiting-meta | wc -l
<Neoti> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Neoti> Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Process /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon exited with status 1
<Neoti> 2
<rye> Neoti, wow
<rye> Neoti, could you please run  /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon and paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com and give us the link to the pasted info?
<Neoti> Another instance is running
<Neoti> umm i think it is doing something .... i have the indicator and it says 7 m to something ... lol
<Neoti> ok i have the indicator and magicada installed and im watching meta data stuff decrease .. i will just wait for this and see what happens
<Neoti> ok so after 14 hours its now only just sending the files to ubuntu one .... !!!!!!! lol .........
<Neoti> just out of intrest why does it take longer for ubuntu one then dropbox ?
<dobey> Neoti: https://twitter.com/#!/dohbee/status/60698796308443137
<dobey> Neoti: we've made some significant speed improvements recently. we want to get them backported for 10.04 and 10.10 users as well, but that is a challenging task to get such significant changes into stable releases of ubuntu :)
<Neoti> all i see is a tweet about ubuntu one being 200x faster in 11.04... guess i have to wait untll 11.04 ?
<Neoti> oh ok then ... guess i just need to be more patient .... i am planning to cut off drop box soon and just use ubuntu one for everything cos i like to keep everything together and in one place with no other 3rd party stuff ... and i have a andriod phone too so can do contacts and other awesome stuff ...
<dobey> well you could upgrade now. or you could use our "nightlies" PPA, but i suspect that will get very bumpy soon, and not sure how much longer it will continue working on 10.10; so not something i'd generally recommend unless you want to help test the latest code and report lots of bugs and such. :)
<dobey> but 11.04 release day is less than a week away at this point
<thisfred> CardinalFang: if I make a stable branch of desktopcouch, do you think it would be a good idea to finally merge the proxy branch, so we can start kicking the tires and see whether it's a good idea for Ornery?
<dobey> thisfred: i think it's a good idea, but we are going to rewrite in vala :)
<thisfred> dobey, well, we might as well test whether the idea works
<thisfred> dobey: I'm not yet sure if I'm in favour of rewriting all of d-c or just desktopcouch.application. I think that's the part that's biting us over and over
<thisfred> dobey: I see the attraction in doing it all
<thisfred> but it'll be work
<thisfred> dobey: for instance, I don't know if there's a good vala/c json library we can use
<dobey> thisfred: well, the only real work is the part that talks to couchdb. and we basically have that in C already
<dobey> thisfred: json-glib
<thisfred> ok, cool
<dobey> thisfred: i think the first logical step is "rewrite couchdb-glib in vala"
<thisfred> makes sense
<thisfred> It'll be good vala practice for me
<dobey> oh i guess the other really hard part, is windows :(
<thisfred> you can use vala on windows though, right?
<dobey> it should be possible to build a win32 app from vala sources, yes
<dobey> but we have to deal all the stupid issues
<dobey> ie, dbus, named pipes, etc
<thisfred> right.
<dobey> and dealing with how we actually manage to compile the code
<dobey> though i am quite happy to say that we compile stuff under cygwin and VS can rot in a pit somewhere
<dobey> thisfred: anyway, i don't think we should do any work in that specific direction until UDS at least
<thisfred> Wasn't gonna (well, I'm reading the vala manual and tutorials, but I'm guessing that won't be wasted in any case)
<dobey> where we discuss some of these issues over beer, rather than over irc
<thisfred> ah so you want aquarius in on the discussion, eh? ;)
<dobey> i don't know if he needs to be, but mandel/ralsina/rodrigo/you/myself
<thisfred> That's probably a good idea anyway
<thisfred> yeah, shame chad's not gonna be there
<dobey> also thinking couchdb-glib and evolution-couchdb might be better off being hosted on LP
<dobey> anyway
<dobey> thisfred: can you give a second quick review of https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/bump-version/+merge/58814 ?
<thisfred> sure thang
<thisfred> dobey: done
<dobey> thisfred: hrmm, actually, what all bits of desktopcouch do we use on the server?
<dobey> thisfred: just the recordtypes?
<thisfred> dobey: everything that's not in application
<thisfred> dobey: but we'
<thisfred> re using an old version in sourcedeps
<dobey> right. was just thinking Vala/C will be annoying to deploy there
<thisfred> yeah
<thisfred> well, I think porting dc.application will be the biggest win anyway
<thisfred> that's where 112% of the problems live
<dobey> heh
<dobey> sure. and recordtypes is basically just metadata
<dobey> and i don't remember what all records does
<dobey> will have to look at it a bit more
<thisfred> records is basically just convenience for python clients, I wouldn't port that to vala anyway
<thisfred> I doubt we can provide all of that in c
<dobey> bbiab, time for lunch
<karni> duanedesign: wake up :)
<duanedesign> (-.-)~zzZZ
<duanedesign> :)
<jdobrien> does anyone know if the ubuntu one desktop client relies on https://one.ubuntu.com/api/storage/ URLS?
<dobey> jdobrien: i don't think it does
<dobey> at least, not yet
<jdobrien> dobey, it won't...they are going away
<dobey> hrmm, actually
<jdobrien> dobey, it should use some under /api for getting user info, also may use /files/api to do share stuff
<dobey> ah no, we do use /files/api/ though
<jdobrien> k
<dobey> and /api/account/ yes
<jdobrien> yeah
<dobey> sagebrush
<dobey> later all
#ubuntuone 2011-04-23
<duanedesign> When do they usually turn down the log level from DEBUG?
<rye> duanedesign, bug #765441
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 765441 in ubuntuone-client "logging defaults to DEBUG in released version (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/765441
<rye> ah
<duanedesign> rye: yeah that was the one I was looking at
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> i was not sure if it was filed as a reminder or if the log level should already be turned down
<duanedesign> rye: i have a forum post and a launchpad answer that are on the same topic.  It is about the contact sync in 10.04. Could you help me understand that issue a bit better. I Know vaugely that the issue is with backporting packages?
<duanedesign> beuno: I know it is the weekend, but if you pop in could you ping me please. thank you
<beuno> duanedesign, hi, ping   :)
<duanedesign> hello beuno
<duanedesign> beuno: hope you weekend is going well?
<beuno> duanedesign, so far yes, slept through most of it  :)  you?
<duanedesign> haha
<duanedesign> that is what the weekend is for, recharge
<duanedesign> beuno: wanted to see if you had a second for a quick PM?
<beuno> duanedesign, sure, I'm going to walk the dogs, but go ahead and I'll be back in 15
<duanedesign> beuno: kk, thanks
<apachelogger> hullos
<dobey> hi
<apachelogger> I suppose nessita is on vacation?
<duanedesign> apachelogger: I remember someone saying that on Thursday
<apachelogger> ok
#ubuntuone 2011-04-24
<mainerror> hello o/
<mainerror> I have a problem with U1 on 11.04 when syncing to the U1 servers, I've already read about issues with multiple files and was wondering if there is a bug report about that issue (I'm quite sure there is but I fail to find it).
<mainerror> oh yea to describe the issue, the u1sd seemed to be stuck on certain files, constant stopping and starting of the daemon worked
<mongy> running natty, it no longer displays my folders as shared so I get no ubuntu menu options like publish etc, I have tried u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c  to re-add machine, but no change.
<mongy> it does sync still, and shows the folder there to enable / disable sync, its just the nautilus parts I guess
#ubuntuone 2012-04-16
<jo-erlend__> I just reinstalled Ubuntu. Completely clean install, home and all. I then synchronized with u1. Just now, I opened Gnome Activity Journal, and all the files that were synced is displayed there. I don't think it should. At least not by default. Because you haven't really worked with those files. And it made the application very slow. So, the question is whether Ubuntu One logs to Zeitgeist in an inappropriate way or if it's Gnome Activit
<jo-erlend__> y Journal that should be fixed?
<JamesTait> Morning all! :D
<andtorg> hi
<andtorg> just asking before doing damage: is it possible to move Ubuntu One folder elsewhere and replace it with a symlink in my /home?
<vds> andtorg, I would check with mandel but I guess it is possible, stop the sync daemon first
<vds> that's timing! :)
<vds> maybe rye ? :)
<andtorg> lol, thanks vds
<andtorg> vds: just to let you know, it worked
<vds> andtorg, cool
<mandel> vds, it should work with the root folder, but if you put it in a diff volume it will go bannanas, udfs and folders do not follow symlinks :)
<gatox> good morning!
<vds> mandel, yep
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi
<mandel> gatox, I'm in my review day, can you please update the following mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/syncdaemon-q/+merge/100984
 * gatox looking....
<mandel> gatox, so, about the mp, will you update it?
<gatox> mandel, yes..... i'm changing that.....
<alecu> hello!
<mandel> alecu, morning!
<mandel> alecu, I have updated the webserver branch here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/mocked-webserver/+merge/101224
<alecu> mandel, awesome, looking.
<mandel> alecu, also, I've started with my review day and there are some branches that you are currently as a reviews, can you take a look when possible, otherwise there is not that much I can review today :(
<gatox> alecu, hi
<alecu> mandel, got links to those branches?
<mandel> alecu, we also have issues with the following branches you proposed: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/timestamp-autofix-1-4/+merge/82755 and https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/timestamp-autofix-1-6/+merge/82754
<mandel> alecu, it seems that tarmac does not like the fact that we have to point to other branches.. so those are blocked until we have the chance to talk with dobey
<mandel> alecu, let me grab a list
<mandel> alecu, I think this is the only one: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/syncdaemon-q/+merge/100984 and gatox is making the required changes
<alecu> mandel, yes, that branch only needs a fix that nessita requested. After that you may do the re-review.
<mandel> alecu, ok, great!
<gatox> mandel, please review this: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/syncdaemon-q/+merge/100984
<gatox> let me know if that is ok
<gatox> (about the implementation... the code is working)
<mandel> alecu, FYI I've talk with nessita, I'll push people around to update their branches and will let her know when we can re-review
<mandel> gatox, I'll do it after lunch, is that ok?
<gatox> mandel, no problme
<mandel> gatox, ok!
 * mandel lunch
<gatox> alecu, mandel, it seems i don't have review day
<mandel> gatox, monday!
<mandel> :P
<gatox> mandel, that's yours :P
<gatox> alecu, ?
<mandel> gatox, I know hehehe
<duanedesign> 6/14
<ralsina> good morning!
<ralsina> gatox: you have to claim your review day on the calendar, I think
<gatox> ralsina, morning..... ok..... but monday to friday is already taken recursively.... that's why i was asking :P
<ralsina> gatox: pick a day, and that day there's 2
<gatox> ralsina, ok!
<ralsina> gatox: probably friday is a good idea since it's release-freeze day
<gatox> ralsina, good
<ralsina> gatox: and since I am the one that does second reviews all days, I spend fridays on other stuff
<ralsina> gatox, mandel, alecu: I have a doctor's appointment i 1
<ralsina> argh
<ralsina> in 1:45 so I will miss standup
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<ralsina> I will stay late to compensate
<ralsina> In other news, 117.0 and still losing weight as planned :-)
<ralsina> although half the time I could eat a horse
<gatox> ralsina, good!! I'm trying to do the same.... not success yet
<ralsina> gatox: did you go see a doctor?
<ralsina> gatox: it does make a difference
<Chipaca> ralsina: guttenmorgenflerfen!
<ralsina> Hello Chipaca!
<gatox> ralsina, no, i was just eating healthy and doing a lot of exercise
<Chipaca> ralsina: ping me when you've finished booting :)
<ralsina> gatox: eating healthy pigs is not enough
<ralsina> Chipaca: well, about now is good :-)
<urbanape> morning, all!
<gatox> urbanape, hi
<ralsina> morning urbanape!
<ralsina> urbanape: how was vacation?
<ralsina> urbanape: while you were gone, we finished the macport and put you in charge of the Amiga port.
<ralsina> urbanape: your Amiga 500 + external floppy will be arriving shortly
<urbanape> restauración
<urbanape> woohoo!
<ralsina> urbanape: on real news, brian is going back mostly to windows and mandel is going to help you more
<urbanape> and alecu?
<ralsina> urbanape: alecu as well
<ralsina> urbanape: and gatox can do reviews every now and then
<urbanape> excellent
<ralsina> urbanape: but alecu is new tech lead while natalia is on rotation, so he's not going to do aything fulltime
<urbanape> right right
<ralsina> urbanape: also, we instated review days
<urbanape> I saw the calendar email
<ralsina> urbanape: right, pick a day, you will have to share though
<ralsina> urbanape: if I may suggest tuesday, it's my busiest day, and would free me some
<urbanape> sure, that sounds good
<dobey> mandel: hmm?
<alecu> ralsina, btw: remember the SIGSEGV problem with SSO? It was a PyQt issue, so I've sent a script to reproduce the problem to the PyQt list, and the fix is now being packaged and proposed for precise in bug #334757
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 334757 in KDE Bindings "update-notifier-kde.py crashed with SIGSEGV in QSocketNotifier::setEnabled()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334757
<ralsina> alecu: saw the emails on PyQt, congrats :-)
<dobey> alecu: i was just about to ping you about that
<alecu> It was a *very* old bug.
<dobey> alecu: can you test the fix that's in precise-proposed?
<alecu> dobey, sure. How should I install the package in precise-proposed?
<alecu> dobey, is it a ppa?
<dobey> alecu: no. you can enable it in the "Updates" tab of the software sources config dialog
<dobey> software-properties-gtk
<alecu> awesome, thanks!
<dobey> alecu: be careful though as there may be other updates in there, which might break stuff :)
<alecu> right :-)
<ralsina> alecu: there is another fix that's coming in PyQt soon about disconnect, but we have workarounds in place for that one
<alecu> ralsina, yup, it's usually harder to find workarounds for SEGFAULTS in python :-)
<ralsina> alecu: hehe
<ralsina> alecu: do we still want to put faulthandler in main? I can ask, you know.
<alecu> ralsina, I'm checking the proposed pyqt packages, and if they solve it we may not need it.
<ralsina> alecu: cool
 * mandel back
<mandel> dobey, you need me?
<ralsina> Anyone needs any reviews? And if you don't whathave you all been doing????? ;-)
<mandel> dobey, I've been looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/timestamp-autofix-1-6/+merge/82754  and https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/timestamp-autofix-1-4/+merge/82755  do you know how we can make them land?
<mandel> ralsina, che, todays is my review day, don't steal my job!
<ralsina> mandel: I am on review day every day (except tue and fri)
 * ralsina is the goalkeeper of reviews
<dobey> mandel: ignore them for now
<dobey> ralsina: i've been trying to enjoy the weekend, thank you very much :P
<mandel> dobey, ok, on other news, I added you for a couple of MP from a colleague from canonical regarding strings being liked in ubuntuone-client-gnome and ubuntuone-client
<ralsina> dobey: good :-)
<dobey> mandel: right, i saw those and was going to look at them today :)
<mandel> dobey, sweet, I did one of them, will move to the second one in a few mins
<mandel> dobey, I also updated the ubuntuone-dev-tools one (mocked-webserver) removing the code duplication that you mentioned
<mandel> and talk with nessita about the comments you added for an MP to ubuntuone-dev-tools, dobey she told me she will chat with you
<dobey> yes
<Dr_Who> Hi urbanape and ping
<urbanape> pong
<mandel> Dr_Who, ^
<Dr_Who> Hi urbanape, are you the right person to talk to about the iOS ubuntuone projects for files, music and such?  Reason for the q, I started working on the files app about a week ago (fixed a few bugs and such) and am doing a file things with the music app too,  be good to connect with others who are working on it
<urbanape> Dr_Who: yup. I'm the primary (now) developer on both
<Dr_Who> ah cool !
<Dr_Who> I'm just working on things in my spare time but happy to help out
<Dr_Who> on the music app, I've got an initial implementation to move the settings into the iOS settings app
<urbanape> We started that way, but there's no way using the normal settings bundles to do conditional disclosure of settings.
<Dr_Who> as I've been doing that, I've wondered a bit on cache policy as well as what seems to be a design point to have someone always connected into ubuntu one
<urbanape> Apple obviously can, but 3rd party devs are limited to a single plist describing the settings.
<urbanape> Not sure what you mean
<urbanape> the policy is this: Cache everything as it's played, up to being within 10% of the device's storage remaining. Purge LRU.
<ralsina> I'm off to the doctor, so he can tell me I am still fat. Will be back in about 90 minutes
<urbanape> tracks explicitly downloaded (pinned via the buttons on album view) are exempt from both storage limits and LRU purge.
<Dr_Who> so if you have an option to turn off caching for instance,  you can register to be notified of it, but your'e right the music app wouldn't be clearning caches until it starts up again, effectively resumed
<Dr_Who> ah ok
<Dr_Who> so what i mean by "always wanting to be signed in" is if you go to the settings view, hit sign out of ubuntuone, it'll prompt you immediately to sign right back in
<Dr_Who> well it used to ? I modified that slightly :-)
<urbanape> What's the use of it not talking to U1?
<urbanape> I mean, if you've got tracks downloaded, it works just fine in offline mode (airplane mode)
<Dr_Who> if we already have music local, I'd like to think it's reasonable to just limit the selection of what you'd be able to play
<Dr_Who> right
<urbanape> (or in No Service areas)
<Dr_Who> exactly
<urbanape> it does that. You can't navigate to music that doesn't exist locally if you're offline
<Dr_Who> right and not suggesting that you should be able to either
<Dr_Who> tho I am suggesting that signing out of u1 == airplane mode or lack of wifi or whatever without having to turn on airplane mode for instance
<Dr_Who> I think we're on the same page
<urbanape> Maybe. Is the point just to keep the app from talking to the server?
<Dr_Who> effectively
<urbanape> using network? I guess if you've got a really, really horrible data plan, that could save you a couple HTTP requests.
<Dr_Who> and being signed out would keep your selection of music confined to what you have locally
<urbanape> yeah, except we don't purge the Core Data entities just because we can't reach the server.
<urbanape> So, there's still gonna be all the greyed out entries in Artists, Albums, and Songs
<Dr_Who> you could still display them tho I think the correct thing to do would be similiar to what iCloud does,   they have a setting to keep or omit them from the list
<Dr_Who> I'd suggest if you're signed out or without network, there's not much sense in displaying them
<Dr_Who> tho I suppose that could have a downside if you're on an bad network
<Dr_Who> anyway all that said, is there some areas that would be quite helpful to you ?
<urbanape> I've got one outstanding bug about resuming the auto-download queue when reacquiring network connectivity
<urbanape> so, probably need to have something triggered on the Reachability events that starts it back up.
<Dr_Who> o that one?
<urbanape> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-ios-music/+bug/972574
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 972574 in Ubuntu One Music App for iOS "Problem with Caching Songs - moving from online to offline mode" [High,Triaged]
<Dr_Who> there's one bit of detail there,  I added some code to address it
<Dr_Who> o nm  that's not the one I'm thinking
<Dr_Who> ah ok ?  sure I'll see what i can find
<Dr_Who> the files app I think it was had an issue where it needed permission to location services in order to function.  you could answer no and be left wondering why the app wasn't functioning
<Dr_Who> anyway I added a bit of logic and a UIAlert or two to instruction users how of the situation and how to correct
<Dr_Who> that's a different topic however
<mandel> gatox, +1 for https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/syncdaemon-q/+merge/100984
<urbanape> bleah. Yeah, I hate that whole aspect.
<urbanape> it would be better that if you disallowed it, you'd just get those stripped out of the EXIF data.
<urbanape> but that's not up to me
<Dr_Who> yeah agreed,  it's a bummer of a design
<mandel> briancurtin, ping
<gatox> mandel, yeyyyyy
<briancurtin> mandel pong
<mandel> briancurtin, can you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-client/upoad-spellcheck/+merge/97656 and add what nessita required?
<briancurtin> mandel yeah i'll see if i can figure that out
<mandel> briancurtin, I think that ensuring that the argparse gets the correct params should be ok, but I might be wrong
<mandel> briancurtin, let me know when done and I'll get you the second review you need
<briancurtin> mandel: the change in tunnel_runner shouldn't be there, i probably pushed it there by accident. i'll look to fix that typo part though
<dobey> mandel: what he heck is "iri" ?
<gatox> mandel, ahhhhh but i still need alecu and nessita's approval
<mandel> dobey, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internationalized_Resource_Identifier
<mandel> alecu, can you abstain in gatox branch?
<dobey> mandel: but why do we need a "get_iri()" here? and why a get_uri() that just returns the same thing?
<mandel> dobey, one returns a unicode based url, the reason is that the webclient from ubuntu_sso expects all its urls to be unicode
<dobey> they both return a unicode object
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: i've been following the ticket for the windows release but can't tell if it's ready for upload? doesn't appear that the new release is available at /windows/release
<dobey> oh, no i see you do bytes()
<dobey> ugh
<briancurtin> joshuahoover: its not. waiting on the people who have access to do that to carry out the upload
<mandel> dobey, yeah: bytes(iri2uri(iri))
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: k, but it's all ready to be uploaded to the site, correct?
<briancurtin> yep, we're in a queue for an admin to execute that
<briancurtin> joshuahoover: after that's up, we will also need to have them bring the update.xml up to the latest, but ralsina wanted there to be some time between uploading the installer and updating the update.xml
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: right, got ya...and this version is 3.0.0, correct?
<briancurtin> joshuahoover: correct
<joshuahoover> cool, thanks!
<dobey> mandel: i don't think we should do bytes() ever. if we need ascii we should still return a unicode object, but assert that it fits in ascii
<mandel> dobey, iri2uri will return unicode, how would you prefer to pass it to bytes?
<dobey> mandel: we shouldn't pass it to bytes
<dobey> mandel: think about py3 for example :)
<mandel> dobey,  urllib2 likes bytes, as well as twisted :(
<dobey> mandel: even on python 3?
<mandel> dobey, if you do an HTTPClientFactory with something that is not bytes you get an error, I think is the same with libsoup
<mandel> qt is fine because it uses QStrings
<dobey> mandel: those errors need to be handled where those points of error can happen i think. we shouldn't try to protect the world from the future in arbitrary places in our code like this :)
<alecu> dobey, I've installed pyqt from proposed, and my script is not segfaulting anymore.
<dobey> alecu: hooray!
<mandel> dobey, so you propose that I go though every instance of get_uri used in the tests and call the iri2uri there?
<dobey> mandel: no
<dobey> mandel: what happens if you try to carete an HTTPClientFactory in python 3, and try to pass it bytes, given py3 defaults strings to unicode and not bytes.
<mandel> dobey, when we pass to py3 we would brake, how would you do it?
<dobey> mandel: i would start by never returning bytes(somethingelse)
<mandel> dobey, so using decode, is that what you mean?
<dobey> no
<dobey> well, if the function is supposed to return only ASCII, then i would say fix the docstring to say so, and use unicode(foo.encode('sscii')) i guess?
<dobey> i think that's the right way to do that in python
<dobey> i think we need to expose and understand all the cases where unicode doesn't work first, though
<dobey> and i don't think that is well known
<mandel> dobey, well, I know twisted does not like it, urllib2 and libsoup
<briancurtin> me
<urbanape> me
<mandel> me
<mandel> dobey, the only case in which get_uri is used is in the tests of that webserver in ubuntuone-dev-tools and in the timestamp code in ubuntu-sso-client
<mandel> dobey, we could get rid of it in the tiestamp so that it get unicode and just leave it for the tests of the webserver that use twisted
<mandel> ralsina_doctor, gatox, alecu, dobey  stand up?
<gatox> me
<alecu> me
<dobey> meh
<alecu> briancurtin, go
<briancurtin> DONE: signing stuff, hacking on the build_installer.py script to work around some buildout oddities
<briancurtin> TODO: fixing the upoad-spellcheck branch
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: return None
<briancurtin> NEXT: urbanape
<urbanape> DONE: vacation TODO: Catch up, merge some of mandel's branches, push the proposal, BLOCK: NO LONGER ON VACATIOn
<urbanape> mandel: please
<mandel> Reviews Day:
<mandel> DONE: Reviews: Looks like there are issues when trying to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/timestamp-autofix-1-4/+merge/82755 and https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/timestamp-autofix-1-6/+merge/82754 due to dependencies not being added. We have to ignore them atm, right dobey The following review is blocked: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-dev-tools/add-recorder/+merge/99058 - Need upda
<mandel> te from nessita due to comments form dobey,
<mandel> https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/syncdaemon-q/+merge/100984 - is blocked due to needed reviews form alecu and nessita
<mandel> TODO: Reviews as needed, finish fixed for mocked-webserver (talking with dobey about it). Review urbanapes mac branch.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> 3. Branches that I cannot review (they are mine):
<mandel>     https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/remove-duplication/+merge/101724
<mandel>    
<mandel>     
<mandel> gatox, go
<mandel> stupid tomboy paste..
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Swap on Thursday and Friday, Fix u1sdtool -q branch tests, worked on how to handle text wrapping for Checkbox and widgets without wrapping, fix done, writing tests now. 1-1 with ralsina on Thursday, suggest a possible fix for Bug #824574 (waiting for design feedback).
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with wrapping tests and propose, keep fixing ui stuff.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 824574 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "QT UI scroll bar overlaps list area bottom border" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824574
<gatox> No
<gatox> alecu, go
<alecu> DONE: a script to reproduce the pyqt segfault which got fixed upstream, some reviews, making plans for UDS
<alecu> TODO: get back to bugfixing
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: gatox
<gatox> alecu, no.... i already did my standup
<dobey> λ DONE: reviews, bug #682954, bug #956407
<dobey> λ TODO: SRUs, finish reviewing mandel's branch, couple small reviews, u1db packaging
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 682954 in Ubuntu One Client stable-1-6 "Typo in man page for u1sdtool, "path's" to "paths"" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682954
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 956407 in Ubuntu One Client stable-1-6 "Apport recipe attaches old/useless log files" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/956407
<alecu> sorry
<alecu> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> thisfred: ?
<thisfred> me
<thisfred> DONE: test improvements u1db TODO: same + start work on u1db example app? BLOCKED: no
<briancurtin> is Harry around?
<alecu> he's meeting Sally.
<alecu> briancurtin, was the installer finally signed by the l-sas?
<briancurtin> alecu: it's signed, just waiting on them to do the actual upload. apparently they're a bit backed up this morning
<alecu> briancurtin, awesome anyway.
<briancurtin> mandel: a feature of the jenkins automation will be that everyone has to install these on their computer, then if they make tests fail the lights turn on until you fix it: http://compare.ebay.com/like/251025562457?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar
<alecu> briancurtin, is that the installer with the fixed autoupdate?
<mandel> dobey, so, what do we do with that bytes, also you whould know that a similar code is present under ubuntu-sso-client webclient
<mandel> briancurtin, haha great idea!
<mandel> alecu, you mean the re-added autoupdate?
<gatox> brb....... reboot
<alecu> mandel, that, right :-)
<mandel> alecu, yes, should have been merged in trunk for 3.0.0 AFAIK
<alecu> briancurtin, and I thought the Chuck Norris plugin for jenkins was cool. Not anymore!
<briancurtin> alecu: yep, that's in there. it's stable 3.0 plus one hacky branch to allow the Cloud To Computer dialog on Windows to work
<dobey> mandel: i'm not entirely sure. maybe barry has some idea about how to handle that compatibly for both py2 and py3
<dobey> mandel: i also needs fixing'ed your branch again, for string format stuff. we should use .format() notation for all new strings now
<mandel> dobey, ein, are we already moving all the way to python 3?
<alecu> dobey, briancurtin, all: do we need anything else from the l-sas these days?
<alecu> ralsina_doctor, too
<mandel> alecu, not from me
<alecu> cheepaca was asking us about that.
<briancurtin> alecu: after the windows installer is uploaded, we will need them to change the update.xml on the website, but we want there to be some time in between the file being uploaded and it being set as the update version (so we can do any last minute tests)
<mandel> alecu, ein? is that about my python 3 comment or losas?
<dobey> alecu: i don't know of anything other than the windows stuff.
<mandel> dobey, I'll take a look at the format() , but I did not know we were already movin to python3 (do they want to kick out python2?)
<alecu> briancurtin, right.
 * gatox lunch!
<dobey> mandel: we need to try and avoid creating more work for us in the future when we do make python3 the default
<mandel> dobey, same with exceptions then, Exception as e ?
<dobey> mandel: did something change for exceptions for py3?
<alecu> briancurtin, do we have any checks planned for the time between the file goes up, and the time update.xml is changed?
<alecu> mandel, we can already start using "Exception as e" in 2.7 afaik
<mandel> dobey, yes: http://docs.python.org/release/3.0.1/whatsnew/3.0.html#changed-syntax
<alecu> mandel, I think we can already use it in lucid, but lemme check.
<dobey> alecu: no lucid is python 2.6
<dobey> so if it's only since 2.7, that's a problem
<briancurtin> alecu: the original plan was for the installer to go up on friday, then we could flip the update.xml today, giving us all a little time over the weekend to do last minute playing. i think if we get the installer up today, we can probably get update.xml changed tomorrow
<dobey> and lucid is an old 2.6 also
<dobey> lucid doesn't have a new enough python to use dh_python2 even :(
<mandel> dobey, alecu is the following pep: http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-3110/
<briancurtin> dobey, mandel: 2.6 has the "Exception as e" syntax
<mandel> briancurtin, thx!
<alecu> briancurtin, great. But we should be able to start "testing" right now even though the installer was not uploaded nor the update.xml was changed, right?
<briancurtin> alecu: yes, i can get the signed installer out of the ticket and share it out for people to use (i'll do that now). i think we still want to check what gets uploaded when that happens
<alecu> briancurtin, so, I was wondering if you had in mind something we should be already testing so we can flip the update.xml switch as soon as the file is uploaded.
<alecu> briancurtin, right, but probably an md5 check is all we need :-)
<briancurtin> alecu: i was just thinking a simple smoke test. download it, sign in with creds, drop a file in your u1 file, watch that it gets synced
<briancurtin> s/u1 file/u1 folder/
<dobey> mandel: so yeah, we should use the new syntax in new code, and update existing code when we change it; and maybe have a few days where we just go through and update some projects to work with py3 and py2. would be nice to start getting py3 packages of our things built in nightlies, where we can
<mandel> dobey, ok, I suppose we have to start somewhere :)
<mandel> although I would have liked to land this before that hehehe
<dobey> mandel: better to fix it now, than to have to do it in 3 months when python2 gets bumped out of default install :)
<alecu> briancurtin, that sounds awesome, since it's a quick test, and we can do that right after the l-sas say "file uploaded" and before we saying "now flip the update.xml"
<alecu> briancurtin, my experience with the l-sas is that they are usually overworked, so I was hoping we can do both steps before them fully moving to some other task.
<briancurtin> alecu: i will update the RT ticket and ask them to sign the update.xml - they haven't done that part yet
<alecu> briancurtin, so, we should warn them that we will be doing the smoke test after the upload, and saying that it will take no longer than -say- 45 minutes.
<dobey> ok, off to get lunch. bbiab
<briancurtin> alecu: that'll work assuming the update.xml will be signed in time. it took a long time to get the signed installer back on friday (but maybe that was just friday)
<alecu> briancurtin, right :-/
<alecu> briancurtin, so, it's a great thing moving forwards with signing the xml
<alecu> briancurtin, mandel: btw: say I want to IRL test the autoupdater... are the steps documented somewhere?
<briancurtin> alecu: mandel wrote up some steps in email, i'll forward on
<mandel> alecu, let me forward you the mail I sent to QA
<briancurtin> mandel go for it
<mandel> briancurtin, I'll let you do it, you were first :)
<briancurtin> sent
<alecu> briancurtin, mandel: great, thanks!
<ralsina> briancurtin: the update.xml is not signed, just deployed
<briancurtin> oh it doesnt have to be signed? crap, i just posted to the RT about it...those people probably hate me by now haha
<ralsina> briancurtin, mandel, urbanape, alecu: at some point, please consider making the mac setup less time consuming (as in: here's qt, here's pyqt ;-)
<ralsina> briancurtin: say "sorry, I'm new here" ;-)
<urbanape> If we suffer, everyone has to suffer
<ralsina> urbanape: I am the manager. I am supposed to suffer in different ways.
<ralsina> For example, these grapes I am being fed by slaves? Sour.
<alecu> ralsina, are you referring to number of steps or to the time that qt and pyqt take to compile?
<ralsina> alecu: both
<ralsina> alecu: ideally, we would someday have a scrip that takes exactly one step and ends in as little time as possible
<ralsina> alecu: in a perfect world: one command, one second. I understand we can't achieve that ;-)
<ralsina> but relying on a long and annoying process was one of the missteps we had on the windows port. So, let's not do it again.
<ralsina> looking for a volunteer for bug #983144
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 983144 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Stopping sync of a UDF causes unrelated warning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/983144
<ralsina> I am betting on a bad path comparison (missing trailing /)
<briancurtin> ralsina: getting the 3.0 installer from the site now to check it out
<ralsina> briancurtin: cool, thanks!
<mandel> briancurtin, I'm getting the following when using the bootstrap on mac os x: paste.ubuntu.com/932699 any idea how to fix it?
<briancurtin> mandel: hm, i have not seen that. i will take a look after i finish looking at this windows installer
<mandel> briancurtin, sure, no problem
<mandel> I need to walk the beast, I'll me back in 20 min
<thisfred> mandel: when you get back, I have an easy one for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/u1db/mapping-test-improvements/+merge/102141 (no c code, even)
<urbanape> gotta make a quick errand. Back in a bit.
<briancurtin> well upgrading doesn't really work because the upgrade is performed while the old u1 is running, so no files get updated...
<dobey> hmm
<briancurtin> mandel: in the current autoupdate, does u1 get stopped while the autoupdater runs?
<briancurtin> i think people will have to manually upgrade from 2.0.3 to 3.0.0
<briancurtin> and we'll run into this same problem going from 3.0.0 to the next version. i think we need to quit u1 before running the autoupdate program.
<urbanape> stupid phone calls. Now on quick errand.
<briancurtin> ralsina, mandel: i think ubuntuone-control-panel's ubuntuone.controlpanel.utils.windows.perform_update needs to spawn the update execution in a subprocess and then quit, allowing the update to actually update
<dobey> briancurtin: +1 on that run updater separately and quit all running u1 processes
<ralsina> briancurtin: if the process is running the update will succeed but then not take effect until yu quit u1
<ralsina> briancurtin: IIRC
<ralsina> briancurtin: but yes, in principle, that sounds reasonable
<briancurtin> ralsina: let me try and make a 3.0.1 and put it on my server. the upgrade doesn't seem to work on 2.0.3 -> 3.0.0 - i've shut everything down and still have 2.0.3, but i'll try rebooting the computer to see if that may make it take effect
<dobey> ralsina: except for the part where it can't replace files that are opened by another running process like say ubuntuone-syncdaemon, no?
<ralsina> dobey: it can
<ralsina> dobey: it moves the folder away somehow, then would require a reboot (normally)
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> does the upgrader tell the user to reboot when it's finished?
<briancurtin> i didn't see any notice, but i'm trying it again to see if it does, then i'll reboot and see if it works
<ralsina> dobey: my guess is it should, but have not tried it myself in a long time
<dobey> ralsina: maybe it used to in the old code, but that got lost in the shuffle?
<ralsina> dobey: no idea, really
<ralsina> dobey: all that's supposed to be automaticly done by 3rd party code ;-)
<dobey> ah
<ralsina> after all, syncdaemon & co could easily be running under another session
<dobey> indeed
<dobey> we have a similar problem on linux
<ralsina> BTW, the exact same thing happens in ubuntu
<ralsina> right
<ralsina> syncdaemon should autodetect it has been updated and restart itself. Put a watch in his own binary :-)
<dobey> i should find some time to make the fix for that work
<ralsina> dobey: yeah, would be nice to have
<dobey> you can't just put a watch on the script file though
<briancurtin> so after running the 2.0.3 upgrade to 3.0.0, there's no restart notice, and it doesn't look like the new binaries it'd update to are available anywhere. rebooting now to see if it replaces them (from somewhere)
<dobey> ralsina: well i see what's wrong with bug #984144
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 984144 could not be found
<dobey> err
<dobey> ralsina: well i see what's wrong with bug #983144
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 983144 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Stopping sync of a UDF causes unrelated warning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/983144
<dobey> rather
<ralsina> dobey: enlighten me
<dobey> no trailing /
<ralsina> dobey: guessed as much when I called for volunteers. And because it has happened like 5 times before.
<ralsina> dobey: so, you volunteering? ;-)
<dobey> well, i will fix it yes
<ralsina> dobey: awesome, thanks
<mandel> ralsina, weird it used to work with no problems what so ever
<mandel> briancurtin,  weird it used to work with no problems what so ever
<mandel> I need to change room, give me 5 min
<mandel> or even less
<briancurtin> i haven't rebooted yet to see that it worked, stupid windows updates are happening right now. i also need to pick up the lunch i just ordered before it gets cold. be back in a few minutes
<dobey> uh
<dobey> what the heck
<dobey> mandel: you don't need to review branches which already have enough people reviewing it, btw. and alecu and nessita both need to re-review gatox's branch
<mandel> dobey, I spoke with alecu, he agreed I could do the re-review.. but I guess I should have asked him to change the reviewer
<mandel> briancurtin, ralsina, so what is the problem with the update? it used to work and nothing has been changed
<ralsina> mandel: "it used to work" and the whole autoupdater code has been moved around
<ralsina> mandel: looks like since the binaries are in use, autoupdating may not do anything until you reboot
<mandel> ralsina, move around when?
<ralsina> the code was not in u1cp before, was it?
<mandel> ralsina, no it was not.. mierda
<ralsina> mandel: don't worry, this is not horribly problematic
<ralsina> mandel: if things update on reboot, that's as good as we had before
<mandel> ralsina, but it is a PITA
<ralsina> mandel: there is no easy fix beyond a "reboot now" dialog
<mandel> ralsina, but, does the dialog tell you you have to reboot, or it just does nothing?
<ralsina> mandel: even killing processes before updating is a partial fix
<ralsina> mandel: don't know yet
<dobey> mandel: were you going to review https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/ubuntuone-client-gnome/lp-981270/+merge/101993 as well?
<mandel> dobey, yes, I was going to give it a +1 but I wanted to talk with you first to see if there is something I don't understand
<mandel> dobey, is there?
<dobey> mandel: i don't know what you do or don't understand :)
<dobey> mandel: aside from women of course. you clearly don't understand them. :P
<mandel> dobey, he, what did i do now?
<dobey> heh
<mandel> dobey, I don't see why doing *path; and not *path = NULL
<mandel> dobey, what is the point there?
<dobey> ah, i don't know why he removed that initialization to NULL
<thisfred> likely because it's not there above
<dobey> but i think the initialization isn't entirely necessary there
<thisfred> not now, but if the code ever chan
<thisfred> ges
<thisfred> ..
<thisfred> I realize I'm a c noob
<thisfred> but precisely for that reason, maybe, I prefer consistently initializing all pointers
<dobey> well hopefully after precise, the code will definitely change
<mandel> dobey, thisfred the problems is that the docs http://developer.gnome.org/glib/2.30/glib-URI-Functions.html#g-filename-from-uri do not mention what is returned from the function if there was an error
<dobey> mandel: yes it does.
<dobey> Returns : a newly-allocated string holding the resulting filename, or NULL on an error.
<dobey> "or NULL on an error." :)
<mandel> dobey, sorry, then there is no need to init the path to NULL
<mandel> dobey, I'm approving it then :)
<briancurtin> after upgrading and rebooting, 2.0.3 is still here, and it seems to now be broken. its in an odd state where a lot of files are missing (like python libs) and it won't start
<briancurtin> the dist folder only has about half of the files it usually has
<briancurtin> the next thing is going to be to create a 3.0.1 installer, put it somewhere, and check that 3.0.0 can properly upgrade, but i dont think it can
<mandel> briancurtin, that is after an update that cannot stop the process?
<briancurtin> mandel: it doesn't make any attempt to, as far as i know
<dobey> hmm
<ralsina> briancurtin: do you get *any* upgrade progress window?
<briancurtin> when i ran the 2.0.3 and chose to upgrade, CP just stayed there in the background the whole time, the upgrade went along and did its thing, then it was just done and nothing happened. then i rebooted and now its screwed
<dobey> please don't make it 3.0.1
<briancurtin> dobey: i just meant locally, to force an upgrade
<mandel> briancurtin, we should take a look at the logs that bitrock leaves.. if any
<briancurtin> ralsina: i do get the upgrade progress window, i see that its upgrading...but its either just silently failing to upgrade because the files in use, or something that it's not telling me about. it "looks" like its working just fine, and theres no indication that it didn't succeed (or fail), it just ends like normal
<briancurtin> mandel: i'll see what they say. it does leave an install log
<ralsina> briancurtin: you should have an update log somewhere
<gatox> mandel, ralsina do you have time for a Qt-related review? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/checkwrap/+merge/102152
<ralsina> gatox: sure
<gatox> ralsina, thanks
<ralsina> gatox: although I want pictures!
<briancurtin> shit, i might have just sent us on a wild goose chase for no reason...
<gatox> ralsina, uploading picture
<mandel> gatox, reviews day..
<ralsina> gatox: thanks :-D
<ralsina> mandel: I am co-reviewer for the day
<ralsina> mandel: so we are supposed to both have time :-)
<briancurtin> mandel: can you put a file up on your server for me? i think this whole thing was "upgrading" to an older version from your website
<briancurtin> actually i can probably do it myself, hold on
<gatox> ralsina, screenshot uploaded
<ralsina> gatox: awesome, thanks
<gatox> i have a lint issue.... fixing it
<mandel> gatox, super stupid question, why is that better than using a checkbox and a label that has its text set to wrap?
<mandel> gatox, I mean, I don't really know how was the word-wrap implemented in Qt, but it might be more complicated than doing that..
<mandel> briancurtin, wait, you used the url in my server?
<gatox> mandel, using a separated qlabel + a qcheckbox has issues about the focus style and other stuff
<mandel> briancurtin, it is using an much older version than 3.0
<briancurtin> mandel: yeah :/ i'm changing it now...
<briancurtin> mandel yeah i know, i screwed that up
<mandel> briancurtin, mea culpa I did not tell you
 * ralsina wonders if the update works with file:// urls
<ralsina> just to make it testable, you know
<briancurtin> ralsina: i can check that out after straightening this out
<ralsina> briancurtin: just idle curiosity but maybe handy in the future :-)
<briancurtin> ralsina: it would help my blood pressure if we had it automated
<ralsina> hehe
<ralsina> briancurtin: so let's do that then (evetually :-)
<gatox> ralsina, mandel i've updated the branch..... just in case you are going to run tests, i fix a lint issue
<ralsina> gatox: thanks
<bozonius> I am running Ubuntu 11.10 fluxbox (not unity) in a Vbox VM with 1G and 2 virtual CPUs at 60%.  It is causing my other guests to crash and slows the entire system (hardware) to a crawl.
<bozonius> at first, I thought it might be unity.  But if I am running fluxbox, that wouldn't be it, right?
<briancurtin> thereeeee we go. i just upgraded 2.0.3 to 3.0.0. one thing i did manually, though, was stop the old SSO and SD. rebooting obviously takes care of that, but if you dont want to reboot, you'll need to stop those manually
<ralsina> ubuntu, you crazy OS, why are you opening PDFs with the freaking gimp???
<bozonius> could it be ubuntuone?
<mandel> gatox, what do you mean? what is wrong with http://paste.ubuntu.com/932898/
<dobey> ralsina: why did you set it to the default?
<ralsina> bozonius: u1 is known to have high CPU usage on startup on systems where it syncs many thousand files. Is that the case?
<ralsina> dobey: I most certainly have never ever touched the defaults for PDF opening in the computer.
<bozonius> 5 small files + 1 2.7GB file.
<ralsina> bozonius: ok, it will have to read the whole 2.7GB file to calculate its hash
<mandel> briancurtin, hurray! that is reall good news, a sit my pants a little when I heard it was not working
<ralsina> bozonius: so that may casuse high IO load
<bozonius> can't u1 do that quietly?
<ralsina> bozonius: it's supposed to :-)
<bozonius> why is it being such a pig
<dobey> ralsina: did you remove evince?
<ralsina> dobey: I never liked, installed or used evince
<dobey> ralsina: evince is installed by default
<ralsina> dobey: not when you start from kubuntu :-)
<bozonius> is it u1, or is it Ubuntu that pigs out on memory?
<dobey> ralsina: so yes, you did it. :)
<dobey> bozonius: what does 'top' say it is?
<bozonius> one guy suggested allocating 3G of my 4G just to run unity and u1
<gatox> mandel, it was decided not to use custom checkbox everywhere
<bozonius> dobey:  on host or guest?
<bozonius> or both?
<mandel> gatox, ok, code looks ok, but there are things that scare me..
<gatox> mandel, also, this function is not just for checkbox, but for every widget with the same problem
<dobey> well i'm guessing the host doesn't know what processes are running in the guest
<gatox> mandel, like what?
<dobey> but both is probably useful if you're wondering about what is using cpu and memory
<bozonius> sure, dobey, but at least the vbox process driving the VM might offer some light?
<bozonius> (on host)
<mandel> gatox, wrapping text scares me as much as utf8
<mandel> gatox, it has nothing to do with your code, so I'll approve..
<gatox> mandel, i've tried to reproduce the same behaviour of the qt wrapping for qlabels
<bozonius> dobey:  I am deciding whether this is a u1 problem or a vbox problem.  I didn't have these sorts of issues before the latest upgrade of vbox.  Maybe I am bothering the wrong people?
<ralsina> bozonius: you could just see how much memory u1 is using
<bozonius> I mean, the fact that u1 or unity might be a cpu and ram pig shouldn't really make a difference to the host.
<ralsina> bozonius: then we would know better where the blame lies
<dobey> bozonius: you need to look at the data to determine what the problem is. asking for some opinions on irc won't answer that question :)
<bozonius> you are right dobey and ralsina
<bozonius> I guess I have some homework to do first.  I just hoped maybe someone else had already conquered this problem and I could get the lowdown.
<bozonius> Not this time I suppose.
<bozonius> I am tending toward the vbox upgrade, though.  I don't see why Ubuntu pigging out on some virtual resources should cause ANOTHER VM to crash!
<bozonius> I will start there.  Thanks for the help.  I'll let you all know if/what I find out.
<bozonius> btw, I like Unity and u1!  That's why I am here.
<ralsina> bozonius: vbox is sensitive to the host running out of resources
<ralsina> bozonius: at least has been in the past for me. So sometimes 2VMs going "heavy"=> both crashing
<dobey> bozonius: if the vm is actually crashing, it's probably not something running inside it which causes it. probably an issue in vbox itself, or you're running too many VMs
<briancurtin> one thing to be aware of with people upgrading: if they upgrade and do not restart and do not stop the existing SSO & SD, they will get "RemoteError 'remote_register_to_signals() takes exactly 2 arguments (3 given)'"
<briancurtin> perhaps we should add some integrity check that SD and CP versions match, in order to give a better indication that this is the problem
<briancurtin> in any case, i think we're ready to flip on the new update.xml
<mandel> briancurtin, makes sense.. I think the update is a little cripple in that sense
<briancurtin> mandel: well we could fix it for 3.0.0 to 3.x.y, but what's done is done for the 2.0.3 upgrade
<mandel> briancurtin, indeed, is all we could squeeze this release
<briancurtin> ralsina: should i have l-sa flip the switch and send the update.xml to be live?
<ralsina> briancurtin: let's wait until your EOD today. If there is no sudden influx of windows bugs, let's push it
<briancurtin> ralsina: is there any accompanying news items or stuff we need to update to let people know it's ready?
<ralsina> briancurtin: no
<ralsina> briancurtin: not yet at least
<ralsina> briancurtin: now that I think about it... this is called 3.0.0 we should make some noise ;-)
<briancurtin> ralsina: is there any official place to make that happen? like 6 people read my blog so it wouldnt do much good to post things there
<ralsina> briancurtin: I just notified the right people, they will do what's needed
<briancurtin> cool, sounds good
<ralsina> briancurtin: I am suspecting that this being 3.0 is a total surprise to everyone in marketing
<mandel> ralsina, briancurtin http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0irL1M15DH8
<briancurtin> hahaha
<mandel> alecu, ping?
<alecu> mandel, pong
<mandel> alecu, shall we mumble?
<alecu> mandel, sure
<mandel> ok, EOD for me, catch you all tom!
<BlessJah> i'm unable to authorize to U1 using windows client
<BlessJah> i'm 100% sure that i didn't mistyped mail, since i've just logged in and copied it from web interface, but 'reset password' says, it doesn't recognize my mail
<urbanape> mandel, ralsina: Today was a lot of catching back up and doing a little reintegrating. I'll be ready to get back in full swing tomorrow.
<urbanape> (not EODing or anything, just letting you know)
<ralsina> urbanape: cool, and expected, thanks for the update
<dobey> karni, urbanape: I know very little about the mobile clients, but I think you guys should tell this guy how U1 will solve his problems: http://tonywhitmore.co.uk/blog/2012/04/16/a-hard-tablet-to-swallow/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=a-hard-tablet-to-swallow :)
<briancurtin> also tell him that half of the screen is a picture of him when i view the page
<karni> dobey: looking
<karni> urbanape: can you download a directory of files with our iOS client?
<urbanape> nope
<karni> aha
<urbanape> it will end up working much like batch downloads on the music app.
<dobey> karni: but you can auto-sync the phone's (tablet's) gallery, no
<urbanape> same gestural interface.
<dobey> ?
<urbanape> dobey: yes
<dobey> urbanape: do UDFs auto-sync as well?
<karni> dobey: you mean, auto upload. the guy wants to get his files *onto* an iDevice, not from it.
<dobey> or can they optionally if the user says "sync this directory" rather
<urbanape> not sure what he's talking about. Most cameras also have a USB mass storage setting.
<urbanape> I offloaded my DSLR pics from vacation onto my iPad.
<urbanape> Left my laptop at home.
<karni> urbanape: Re: gestures - right.
<dobey> urbanape: ipad has a usb slot now?
<urbanape> dobey: no, the camera connector kit.
<urbanape> so, sorta
<dobey> right
<urbanape> 30-pin on one end, and USB on the other.
<dobey> the thing he mentioned not having, and not really wanting to pay $50 for
<karni> dobey: quality of rendering may indeed be influenced by the gallery app itself, may use filters to speed things up a little. I've no clue how to get them on iPad, though, apart from tapping one by one, from some U1 directory.
<dobey> anyway, his use case seemed like something u1 would be perfect for
<karni> right. we just don't have downloading/syncing down a directory on iOS just yet.
<karni> we do on Android, but it was much faster for the guy to simply load up an SD card with those pics.
<dobey> true
<karni> once we have the new gesture stuff in place, this will be piece of cake in both iOS and Android apps
<karni> on Android, currently it's in the context menu of a directory.
<urbanape> and honestly, it might be kinda nice to do up a slideshow option.
<dobey> but he could pre-fill the directory on android then turn on u1 for that folder and let it 'merge' (hopefully avoiding any conflicts and downloads/uploads), and then will be much nicer for individual photo swaps probably
<karni> urbanape: :)
<dobey> though, just having it on a sd card is probably faster
<urbanape> you could display the first, and be downloading the subsequent ones in the background, and auto transition
<urbanape> I was never really sure why we needed the photos app to be a separate app.
<urbanape> Seems a natural fit function for the files app.
<karni> urbanape: indeed
<dobey> agreed
<karni> urbanape: well, nobody said it *has* to be a separate app
<karni> the mockups from patricia are just on paper at this stage
<karni> Like Robert said, we're not touching that yet.
<karni> And I agree it's a perfect fit for the files app.
<karni> I know we were/are considering if it should be separate or not, though.
<dobey> and fewer apps probably will make the app review stage of releasing easier as well
<karni> dobey: +1
<dobey> hrmm, i really need a space suit like they have in modern sci-fi shows/movies
<dobey> ralsina: care to review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client-gnome/fix-983144/+merge/102173 ?
<ralsina> dobey: sure!
<ralsina> dobey: I think I remember that you should not use a NULL to force a traling slash, but use a slash instead. At least that's the way it is for g_build_path (ad that should be g_build_path in line 15, right?)
<ralsina> dobey: although reading the doc is like reading Lewis Carroll
<ralsina> The number of trailing copies of the separator on the result is the same as the number of trailing copies of the separator on the last non-empty element. (Determination of the number of trailing copies is done without stripping leading copies, so if the separator is ABA, ABABA has 1 trailing copy.)
<dobey> ralsina: that is exactly the same way we do this elsewhere. and the final NULL doesn't force a slash, it denotes the end of the arguments list
<dobey> G_DIR_SEPARATOR_S is the trailing slash (or backslash on windows)
<ralsina> dobey: oh, right, thanks
 * ralsina forgot his variable argument conventions
 * dobey can't wait to throw all this code away and rewrite it in vala
<ralsina> dobey: wouldn't that code look exactly the same in vala?
<ralsina> dobey: +1
<dobey> ralsina: no. possibly close though. and i would probably not reintroduce that code in the same manner
<ralsina> dobey: does vala have any decent (as in not-from-c) string management ability?
<ralsina> dobey: that's just idle curiosity, because it's my main C gripe
<dobey> ralsina: it has some better abstractions, yes.
<ralsina> dobey: cool
<ralsina> dobey: I may have to learn vala after all
<gatox> eod here....... and stop fighting with wrapping and size problems...... byeeeeeee, see you tomorrow
<ralsina> eod for me too, I'm afraid
<ralsina> I will do an extra hour late tonight, ping me about review requests or whatever
<briancurtin> ralsina: have a good EOD, i will ping l-sa in a while to get the update.xml changed
<dobey> briancurtin: did you get the update install issue figured out btw?
<briancurtin> dobey: yep, it's figured out as best it can be. upgrading from 2.0.3 to 3.0.0 works with the caveat that you either need to restart after it's done, or you need to stop CP then SSO+SD, then restart CP and it'll be the new version
<dobey> ah ok. cool
 * Dr_Who ponders
<inspctr_spacetim> bah
<dobey> haha
<dobey> later all. have a good evening
#ubuntuone 2012-04-17
<StepNjump_> Hi guys, I'm not sure if this is a U1 issue but I noticed that on Friday, April 13th, a whole bunch of files were deleted. I haven't narrowed down now whether it might be a U1 issue or not... Have you guys heard about anything on this
<rye> StepNjump_: hello, do you see these files in the Trash folder?
<JamesTait> Morning all! :)
<mandel> morning all!
<rye> mandel: mornings
<rye> so, IPCError message is most likely related to files_sync_enabled=False in the config file
<mandel> rye, you got me completely out of context, what do you mean?
<rye> mandel: edit .config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf, add files_sync_enabled=False in __main__, shut down ubuntuone. Open control panel
<rye> kaboom
<mandel> rye, and you get an IPC error for that... what might have happened is that the IPC is started when the fily sync is enabled, therefore, if it is not started you get an error because the socket is not being listen at
<mandel> rye, sounds like a big bug in a way, is there a bug report for that?
<rye> mandel: in new controlpanel there is no switch to disable files sync, this is a heritage from the old control panel, which did not work that great when syncdaemon was disabled either
<mandel> rye, hm.. then what do you recon we should do, there is something we can don in the control panel to deal with this, which is to  check that file sync is enabled and not try to connect to if it is not
<mandel> rye, sounds like a small change since.. but it depends on how you access the config of sd, if it is via the IPC we have a problem
<rye> mandel: for the latter we need to be able to enable the sync when it is disabled. And yes, we can re-enable the SD via IPC, which it is not listening to when it is disabled
<rye> i have no idea why that was implemented this weird way
<rye> mandel: i wonder whether our control panel can function w/o SD underneath. At the moment it does not look like this
<mandel> rye,  me neither.. I guess we inherited that from the old code.. nevertheless is a bug,  it is pointing out something bad in our code/design
<mandel> rye, it does not, I'm certain about that, is heavily couple (not in code, but in IPC) with the sd process
<rye> mandel: it's like a joke that "A JavaScript counter has provided us with the stats that 100% of users have JavaScript enabled"
<mandel> rye, lol, it is exactly that
<rye> mandel: the thing is we can't query SD about whether it is enabled or not, because it won't respond, it's like one-way switch
<mandel> rye, yeah.. a way to do that would be to use the module that reads the config from ubuntuone directly, but that ain't good as I think there was some effort put to not use the ubuntuone modules
<rye> Ideally - "The file synchronization service is disabled - do you want to enable it?" before control panel appears, because the users might have some valid reasons to disable it
<rye> but this will require SD modules interaction, yes
<mandel> rye,  the best way would be if we had named pipes instead of socked (is like domain sockets on linux) where we would ask, is anyone listening in username.ubuntuone? if it is not, we are not enabled or not running
<mandel> rye,  and move the start of the ipc outside the method that start the sync operations
<mandel> rye, have you tested this on ubuntu, what happens?
<rye> mandel: i am actually talking about the Ubuntu and dbus :)
<mandel> rye, oh fuck! I though it was windows.. then that is even worse..
<Tm_T> language...
<rye> mandel: bug #927572
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 927572 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Cannot enable file sync once disabled via control panel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/927572
<mandel> rye, then we have to move the dbus config interfaces outside the start of the sync, there is no question about it
<mandel> rye, and we ALWAYS have to expose the config interfaces, no matter what
<rye> mandel, and keep the process running?
 * rye wants per-user upstart jobs
<mandel> rye, we can use dbus activation for that, right?
<mandel> rye, just like sso, have the config interface for that so that every interaction is done via the control panel
<rye> mandel: or have another lightweight process running for config changes and signaling dbus... even though it is additional layer
<rye> ... and signalling SD about the changes over dbus
<mandel> rye, is not an 'new' layer per se, but a new service, but it means work..
<mandel> rye, we have to bring this up to ralsina and alecu asap since they have to do the road map planning and this, although not a huge amount, does add some overhead
<mandel> rye, and it will affect all platforms (including mac os x which we have started)
<JamesMR> Am I right in thinking that Ubuntu One provides OpenID?
<Chipaca> JamesMR: no, you are not
<JamesMR> aah right, what form does the single sign on take?
<Chipaca> JamesMR: we use the Ubuntu SSO service
<JamesMR> so, it's proprietary?
<Chipaca> JamesMR: what? no
<Chipaca> JamesMR: what is it you're asking?
<JamesMR> Sorry, It's early for me and I'm a little confused.
<JamesMR> I have a web app which I would like to use the Ubuntu SSO service to sign users in
<JamesMR> is that possible?
<Chipaca> JamesMR: yes
<Chipaca> JamesMR: the ubuntu sso service is an openid ... provider? is that the right term?
<JamesMR> I think so
<Chipaca> you can log in to your own stuff by pointing at the right urls on sso
<Chipaca> you'll get the "untrusted" version, which means the user can choose not to send required fields, so you have to handle that
<JamesMR> yup, I think the bit that's been confusing me, is that I can't find any reference for what the "me" url is
<Chipaca> JamesMR: would your app happen to be django?
<JamesMR> nope, sorry
<Chipaca> ah. I might've been able to point you at sample code, if it was :)
<JamesMR> nodejs, but I can understand python and would be willing to port code
<Chipaca> give me a sec
<Chipaca> it's just openid; i'll see where i have the code, i'm sure just reading it will give you the right urls and stuff
<aquarius> JamesMR, you can just use login.ubuntu.com as the me url
<Chipaca> ... or, you could talk with aquarius and/or jamesh :)
<Chipaca> JamesMR: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~django-openid-auth/django-openid-auth/trunk/files/head:/example_consumer/ was the code i was looking for, but as aquarius, there's nothing magic.
<JamesMR> haha, jderose just suggested to me that I bug you aquarius
<Chipaca> say hi to jderose :)
<aquarius> hang on, maybe I'm lying
<Chipaca> you lying lyor
<jml> how do I share folders with the general public?
<aquarius> aha, I was right
<aquarius> I just punched https://login.ubuntu.com into http://apps.md87.co.uk/openid/ as my openid and it worked fine
<aquarius> so, JamesMR, that's what you want
<aquarius> jml, you cannot, I'm afraid
<JamesMR> sweet, thanks aquarius
<aquarius> jml, only files can be published to a URL
<JamesMR> which means I can force users to use Ubuntu One..
<jml> :(
<aquarius> JamesMR, so, just use a standard openid consumer but hardcode the user's openid to https://login.ubuntu.com (so you can provide just a "sign in with Ubuntu One" button without a textfield needed)
<JamesMR> yup, brilliant
<aquarius> JamesMR, node must have an openid consumer already; if not, there's certainly a JS one in existence so making it work with node should be trivial :)
<aquarius> jml, soz.
<aquarius> jml, part of the issue there is: what would "share a folder" mean? Imagine that you could give me a link to a folder; what would I get if I followed that link? a file listing with individual links in it (like Apache does for directory browsing)? A zip file?
<jml> aquarius: in this case, it's sharing photos.
<JamesMR> aah, I believe I've sort of met you - last UDS, I was the tall one with Jason/Novacut
<jml> aquarius: oddly enough, Ubuntu One already seems to have a thing that's a file listing with individual links in it
<aquarius> JamesMR, yes indeed :)
<aquarius> jml, as in... the on-the-web files view?
<jml> aquarius: yes.
<aquarius> jml, if you want to fake that, you could do; publish the individual files, get public URLs for each, write an HTML page containing <a href="public url">filename</a> for each file, save the HTML page into U1, publish the HTML page, send the HTML page's public URL to your friends
<aquarius> I had a script lying around somewhere that actually did that, a long time ago
<jml> aquarius: what a time saver this cloud thing is
<aquarius> maybe I should revitalise that script.
<jml> aquarius: seriously, it'd be easier for me to rsync to my public web server
<aquarius> jml, I agree with you; at the moment, it probably is easier, which is why I said that you can't publish a folder right now.
<jml> aquarius: :)
<aquarius> it's easier to use an oven to cook things than it is to use Ubuntu One to cook things too, because we don't support cooking either ;)
<jml> aquarius: that's a poor analogy
<aquarius> all my analogies are poor. It's part of my charm
<JamesMR> I rather like that analogy
<mandel> jml, JamesMR: "When the seagulls follow the trawler, it's because they think sardines will be thrown into the sea. Thank you very much." aquarius or cantona in 1995
<mandel> I don't know which one was the original author, I incline towars aquarius ..
<aquarius> ha! Eric had some wisdom at times
<jml> JamesMR: it would be a better analogy if U1 had something about cooking in its banner on the front page, as it does about sharing files.
<JamesMR> I'm now envisioning a device which locks one's microwave until one signs in with U1
<thisfred> Bug #88299281 I set U1 to defrost, but all my sardines came out black.
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 88299281 could not be found
<JamesMR> Hahaha
<rye> ubuntu one client is sneaky, upload/download bandwidth is 0, yet it managed to upload a file. I guess the same air conditioning restriction here
<rye> oh, a hw lockup
<mandel> lunch for me
<ralsina> good late morning!
<rye> there has been an error - unable to copy file - autoupdate 2.something to 3.0
<ralsina> rye, mandel: agreed config iface should be available at all times.
<rye> ralsina: ^ do you know about this - autoupdate-windows.exe tries to overwrite itself, which it can't since that's windows
<ralsina> rye: hmmm... interesting. good news is, the old autoupdate-windows.exe should work anyway for the following update
<ralsina> rye: OTOH, I wonder how that's supposed to work since it's almost what autoupdate does :-)
<rye> ralsina: it should copy itself to some temp location and relaunch there
<rye> ralsina: so, upgrades to 3.0 from 2.x don't work
<briancurtin> rye: 2.0.3 to 3.0.0 works iff you reboot or if you close U1 and then stop the SSO and SD processes
<alecu> good morning all!
<rye> briancurtin: umm, i tries to unpack autoupdate binary, which is in use, how that would be different when i reboot and re-run the autoupdate?
<briancurtin> rye: i came into the conversation a bit late, so i'm not sure what "unpack autoupdate binary" means
<briancurtin> what i did was run 2.0.3, see that there's an update available, choose yes to get it, the autoupdater runs, it downloads and installs, then 2.0.3 remains running. once you kill it and everything associated with it, 3.0.0 runs
<rye> briancurtin: STR: 1. launch old control panel, 2. it says there is an update. 3. Launch the update. At this moment autoupdate-windows.exe process is started. Then this process tries to unpack the new update and tries to overwrite autoupdate-windows.exe, which is what currently running, leading to kaboom
<briancurtin> rye: i never experienced that
<rye> briancurtin: hmmm
<briancurtin> i always got it to work, even though it's a bit crappy in how it operates
<rye> i guess i know how to reproduce
<rye> but it worked this time
<ralsina> rye: it always worked for me, too
<ralsina> although we *could* make a copy of autoupdate.exe and launch the copy, but I am guessing that will get very explodey
<rye> ralsina: briancurtin, ok, sorry, i guess this has to do with tokens being wrong, thus controlpanel was not completely initialized and then autoupdate might have been running in a wrong way
<ralsina> rye: that should not happen either, but hey :-)
<rye> ralsina: should it be running proxy tunneling service even though I am not using proxy?
<briancurtin> maybe we should change the update.xml to not offer this as an upgrade, but have marketing do some push to get people to manually download 3.0.0 to prevent some of these update mishaps?
<rye> briancurtin: i'll take another 10 minutes to reproduce this, and if I find out how, we'll see whether this is such a big deal
<ralsina> rye: it should start and exit if you don't have a proxy
<rye> ralsina: ok, no reason to worry about that error i started poking you with, cannot reproduce
<ralsina> rye: ok then
<ralsina> rye: that's all 3rd party code, actually :-)
<rye> ralsina: however i found that the old processes of ubuntuone-* are still running, and new control pannel does not want to work with old syncdaemon. Can we kill the processes and restart after an upgrade?
<ralsina> rye: it's tricky because the upgrade runs as a different account
<ralsina> rye: we should ask for a reboot
<rye> ralsina: ahh
<rye> ralsina: bug
<rye> ralsina: but
<ralsina> rye: or kill everything. Maybe briancurtin knows how, but the process API on windows made me dizzy
<rye> ralsina: i was playing with indicator and had an idea - can you add another directory watch to the dist directory and in case binaries have changed, then re-exec the process?
<rye> indicator does this now
<ralsina> rye: we want to do that for linux too
<ralsina> rye: it's an old wishlist we have
<ralsina> rye: in any case, on windows, the u1cp doesn't exit, so getting a new u1cp with old sd is not somethig that will happen to users normally
<briancurtin> ideally everything should be killed since as rye says, new CP doesn't work with old SD. we can use WMI or something to search the running processes for U1 ones, and if we have the rights to kill it, we kill it, otherwise request a reboot
<ralsina> rye: also, when you exit u1cp it kills syncdaemon
<ralsina> briancurtin: we should have the right, since update runs as admin
<ralsina> briancurtin: we don't have how to *restart* them from the updater though
<rye> ralsina: why can't the process restart itself instead of having an external force? We don't have this in Ubuntu, but processes can definitely re-exec themselves
<ralsina> rye: yes, that's the better solution so far
<briancurtin> ralsina: we could possibly have some auxillary script that runs as a step of the uninstaller which handles that, although it seems that the uninstaller is built automatically from the installer (just as the reverse)
<rye> ralsina: 1 inotify handle, 1 function, one execl call...
<ralsina> rye: no inotify on windows
<ralsina> rye: but we have alternatives
 * rye has not yet figured out whether the process should kill itself when it is uninstalled
<rye> ralsina: yes, somethingDirectoryChanges
 * mandel back
<mandel> ralsina, alecu, rye we should then add a bug to make the config iface available all times to avoid the use case that rye mentioned
<dobey> rye: we can't do that on linux anyway. on windows perhaps, though i'd probably try to find some better way to do it than a simple file/directory watch
<mandel> dobey, I removed the return bytes(iri2uri) code in https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/mocked-webserver care to take a look
<mandel> dobey, I also used format in all the new lines
<rye> dobey: why can't we do that on linux? dependency on other packages that might not yet been installed?
<dobey> rye: postinstall stuff doesn't happen until all packages in update have been unpacked
<ralsina> dobey: we could send a SIGHUP to all syncdaemon processes
<dobey> rye: so you can end up in a weird state
<ralsina> dobey: as part of postinstall. That's easy to implement.
<ralsina> dobey: it's even what SIGHUP is for, semantically (more or less)
<rye> ralsina: SIGHUP to all the processes!
<rye> oh
<rye> :)
<ralsina> rye: hehe
<dobey> eh
<briancurtin> ralsina: we can do something similar on Windows, i think, although i've never seen it exposed to python
<ralsina> briancurtin: on windows we can just watch the u1cp binary from u1cp and restart
<dobey> and then you will only end up with a half-new system
<ralsina> briancurtin: should just work
<briancurtin> even easier
<ralsina> briancurtin: since u1cp can stop/start sd
<ralsina> then there is sso
<dobey> you should wait until the updater process exits, before restarting
<rye> true
<ralsina> dobey: so, get the file change, check process list, exit?
<rye> ralsina: umm, no, this is too rough, i understood dobey. As a stopgap - the updating process should signal that it has finished first
<dobey> something like that. assuming user X can see the admin process list
<ralsina> so, tricky
<rye> sorry, stopgap is a file put at the end of installaton process
<ralsina> and "reboot to finish upgrade" looks better and betterer
<rye> file changed - YAY, can install
 * mandel managed to brake his mac!
<dobey> it's windows
<dobey> just make the installer reboot at the end
<rye> on linux, i need to check what's in postinstall to start speculating
<briancurtin> "when in doubt, reboot"
<dobey> don't worry about linux
<rye> dobey: well, that's how the history taught us to behave, not that we are happy to do that during the testing.
 * rye hates reboots
<dobey> just s/reboots/computers/ there :)
<mandel> dobey, +1 I hate computers..
<mandel> and people.. I hate people more, but computers too.
<mandel> and people with computers.. those I hate the most
<rye> mandel: you can fix computers though
<mandel> rye, and kill both :P
 * dobey doesn't have enough money to fix computers
<mandel> dobey, I'd say time :)
<rye> dobey: ah, fix as in generally broken state, not an instance of a brokeness
<dobey> money is what buys time
<rye> okay, on linux we ask postinstall to broadcast a signal on the system bus that says the package is configured... ... meh, still fails for more than 1 package
<dobey> rye: indeed. spending all day fixing bugs, doesn't fix computers :)
<dobey> rye: no it doesn't
<dobey> rye: like i said. don't worry about it.
<dobey> rye: i've already thought about it plenty enough, and have a halfway done solution already
<ralsina> mandel, briancurtin: how's the jenkins-windows-nightlies thing progressing?
<dobey> meh. i need food :-/
<mandel> ralsina, all sso branches have a green light, I need dobey to take a look at the devtools one, land that and move to get jenkins to start running tests
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<ralsina> dobey: ^
<dobey> yes it's on my list
<mandel> he knows :)
<ralsina> ok
<briancurtin> need to mumble with mandel to actually get it building inside jenkins, since the tests are pretty much ready to go. i'm fighting with the setup script to automate the installer building piece. also need to push forward the buildout environment, since the installer script uses it
<ralsina> briancurtin: awesome, you could start with the buildout since the rest is a bit blocked
<mandel> briancurtin, cool, shall we do that after the standup?
<mandel> thisfred, urbanape may I have reviews: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/remove-duplication/+merge/101724
<mandel> ??
<urbanape> looking
<dobey> mandel: ah, one more thing i forgot to mention yesterday :-/
<thisfred> mandel:  yessir
<briancurtin> ralsina: yeah i'll push on buildout, especially since that's basically done
<briancurtin> mandel: yeah that sounds good
<ralsina> briancurtin: cool, thanks
<ralsina> dobey: ?
<mandel> dobey, tell me!
<dobey> Can we have the scheme, host, and port all passed around separately? Passing around "http://foo:{0}" is ugly, and exposes the string structure in the API. Would be better to just pass in scheme and host in these functions, and have the internal code properly construct the URL.
<dobey> was typing that on the proposal :)
<mandel> dobey, finish it in the MP and I'll do it :)
<thisfred> mandel +1
<mandel> thisfred, sweet :)
<dobey> mandel: that is what i typed in the mp :)
<mandel> dobey, sweet on it
<mandel> ralsina, urbanape I managed to get the mac os x not to boot again, so I'm re-installing the system.. I don't know how I managed to do that
<mandel> will make sure I start on mac os x by the end of the day
<dobey> crazy. so i have 2 UPSes in my office, of exactly the same model. one for workstation stuff and one for server stuff. and they have synchronized their test mode, so every once in a while they both just jump into test mode and it's a bit freaky
<urbanape> mandel: fun fun
<mandel> urbanape, on the good side, I'll start with a clean system..
<ralsina> mandel: yikes
<thisfred> http://packages.python.org/manuel/
<mandel> dobey, to understand correctly, you want a get_host, get_scheme and get_port method (or properties) so that the test case that uses it build the url, is that correct?
<mandel> thisfred, lol
<mandel> thisfred, manuel.ignore :P
<dobey> mandel: no
<mandel> dobey, can you give me an example in code of the api you want?
<dobey> mandel: hrmm. also, i just realized that the "testcase" module doesn't provide any test cases.
<mandel> dobey, I beg your pardon? what do you mean?
<dobey> mandel: i want to not have the host/scheme/port stuff exposed in the tests as it is now
<dobey> mandel: txwebserver.py only includes a mocked server. no test case for using that server
<gatox> i'm here!! working from a friends house....
<mandel> dobey, exactly, since it is better not to add yet another ones, I can add one of course whithout much work, do you think is needed?
<mandel> gatox, morning/afternoon!
<mandel> gatox, I updated you mp :)
<gatox> power will be back at my home in a couple of hours :@
<gatox> mandel, ok, checking..
<mandel> gatox, that happens from pissing off spaniards ;)
<gatox> mandel, jejjeje
<mandel> gatox, official decision here is to nationalize messi :)
<dobey> mandel: well, what i want is to not have the test cases which are supposed to use this, have to worry about host/port/scheme junk
<gatox> mandel, do it.. i don't care about futbol :P
<mandel> dobey, that is what we hav get_iri, the test does not care about host, scheme or port, just wants to use it
<dobey> mandel: for example, how much of this stuff in the test_txwebserver.py is going to be duplicated by other things using this?
<dobey> 293	+ super(HTTPWebServer, self).__init__(root_resource,
<dobey> 294	+ u"http://127.0.0.1:{port}/")
<dobey> i really don't like that
<dobey> passing string formats around is nasty
<mandel> dobey, oh, that, sure we can make the inheritors do that, makes sense
<mandel> dobey, I though you mean a more complicated stuff
<dobey> to me, it seems like you should only pass in scheme there
<dobey> BaseWebServer.__init__() should probably take scheme, host, and port as keyword arguments, with defaults
<urbanape> mandel: well, I grabbed your latest ubuntuone-dev-tools branch and your fix-activation-tests ubuntu-sso-client branch, and I'm still getting hangs.
<mandel> dobey, and regarding of the duplication, the tests that used it have no extra code, for example: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-webclient-tests/+merge/101410
<dobey> and it also seems weird that self.port isn't an integer, but some strange object you have to dive deep into, in order to get the port :)
<mandel> urbanape, hm.. interesting, I'll run your branch asap I have the macbook back to life
<urbanape> k, and I can walk you through what I've done. I don't think I'm missing anything about those two branches.
<mandel> dobey, twisted! but certainly, we want to use random ports that the test case does not care about, passing the port will be a PITA since we don not care
<dobey> mandel: then don't pass the port. but why are we passing the host as well then?
<dobey> mandel: it should always be 127.0.0.1 i guess? unless we also need to support ipv6?
<mandel> dobey, certainly, I thin the base init just needs to take the scheme and thatis more than enough
<dobey> right
<mandel> dobey, I'll make that change then
<dobey> hmm, the diff in that sso branch isn't particularly helpful, as it's basically switching the import and moving code out
<mandel> dobey, hmm take a look at the code, the diff just shows the removed stuff, is you look at hoe it is used it gives a better overview of the API in use
<dobey> mandel: hmm, as this contains no testcases, and just some fake stuff, i wonder if it wouldn't be better under the testing/ directory instead of testcases/
<mandel> dobey, that I can do.. I just have to update the other branches :)
<mandel> dobey, but tell me know before I go and do it! :P
<dobey> i think so, yes.
<briancurtin> me
<mandel> dobey, ok, doing it!
<mandel> me
<dobey> meh
<dobey> gatox, thisfred, urbanape, alecu: should we perhaps skip the standup? :)
<dobey> ralsina: ^^
<alecu> dobey, no need!
<alecu> me
<ralsina> me
<urbanape> me
<gatox> me
<ralsina> thisfred: ?
<alecu> mandel, too
<thisfred> me
<dobey> alecu: he's already here :)
<ralsina> mandel: go
<alecu> right!
<briancurtin> DONE: gave myself a heart attack, tested a bunch of upgrade and installs, installer automation
<briancurtin> TODO: wrapup buildout since it's a dependency of some of the automation setup
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none
<briancurtin> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: Reviews, reviews, updated MP from my side. Broke my Macbook badly.
<mandel> TODO: Re-install mackbook. Chat with brian about jenkins, update webserver to testing under ubuntuone-dev-tools
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> dobey, please!
<dobey> λ DONE: some reviews, bug #983144
<dobey> λ TODO: backport fixes, SRUs, finish some reviews, u1db packaging
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 983144 in ubuntuone-client-gnome (Ubuntu Precise) "Stopping sync of a UDF causes unrelated warning" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/983144
<dobey> alecu
<alecu> DONE: some reviews, and bugfixing in some private bugs
<alecu> TODO: more of the same
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: tech leads call, mgmt call, thinking, planning, etc, helped around bits. TODO: same thing, harder. BLOCKED: no  NEXT urbanape
<urbanape> DONE: got caught up on email, various administratrivia, updated branches, reviewed mandel's de-dupe branch. TODO: Back into the fray of the mac os x port. BLOCK: None. NEXT: gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Starting late because of power issues, rechecking word wrap implementation for some issues that i found yesterday about qcheckbox behaviour (for the parent)
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with that and keep working in another ui issues.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> thisfred, go
<ralsina> alecu: for private bugs, there are lotions.
<thisfred> DONE: landed test improvements, started on u1db example app TODO: get example app working BLOCKED: no
<alecu> ralsina, lols
<ralsina> thisfred: if/when you need help getting started with Qt feel free to ping me or gatox
<thisfred> ralsina: will do!
<briancurtin> also on my todo is a 1-1 with ralsina at some point
<thisfred> and I'm sure it's gonna be when rather than if ;)
<ralsina> briancurtin: agreed, maybe in 1 hour?
<briancurtin> ralsina: i think that's when it's scheduled so i can do that
<ralsina> briancurtin: if I ever do one of these on time, I will be so happy :-)
<ralsina> and yes, most times, I am not available right on time
<briancurtin> ralsina: no worries, whenever we get to it is fine
<mandel> briancurtin, give me 5/10 mins and we mumble, is that ok?
<briancurtin> mandel: yep, that's fine
<alecu> ralsina, gatox was telling me about some more issues he's facing with the checkbox wrapping code.
 * gatox writing problem
<alecu> ralsina, it seems that it's easy to let the checkboxes grow horizontally, but not so easy to shrink them.
<ralsina> alecu: interesting
<gatox> ralsina, i was talking with alecu about a problem i found yesterday with the checkbox text wrapping....... the problem is, because of the properties of the checkboxes, we are able to wrap them correctly now with the functoin, but when you resize the window to make it bigger.... the parent container of the checkbox take that now that is the minimum size.... i tried setting the minimumsize and stuff, but once you increase the size of the w
<gatox> indow, you can shrink it
<alecu> ralsina, so, gatox is proposing we reconsider the option of using our "custom checkboxes"
<ralsina> gatox: you "can't shrink it"?
<gatox> ralsina, you can shrink the window with the mouse.... to a size smaller that the size of the biggest checkbox
<alecu> ralsina, "U can't shrink this".... "break it down"!
<ralsina> gatox: and the checkbox re-wraps?
<gatox> ralsina, so..... i was thinking of.... implement something before the actual resize so we allow that option.... or use some custom checkboxes
<ralsina> alecu: se te cayó una sota :-)
<gatox> ralsina, the checkbox re-wraps on expanding....
<ralsina> gatox: but does it rewrap on shrinking?
<gatox> ralsina, but the resizeevent of the window won't allow you to resize it to be smaller that the biggest checkbox.... is like the minimum size is setted internally to the size of the biggest checkbox
<gatox> and it makes sense
<ralsina> gatox: ok, so you can't shrink the window :-)
<ralsina> gatox: I think I understand
<gatox> it's what the window do by default when you add a big checkbox
<ralsina> So, alternatives?
<gatox> ralsina, i was thinking of:
<mandel> briancurtin, I'm ready when you are :)
<alecu> gatox, what about the QSizePolicy of the widget? are you setting some values there?
<gatox> ralsina, implement some kind of logic before the actual resizeEvent oof the windows.... or change to use a custom checkbox.... as we are doing with the one i implemented for sso setup
<gatox> alecu, yes, i've tried that
<ralsina> resizeEvet
<ralsina> looks easiest
<gatox> ralsina, ok then!
<gatox> i'll do that now! thanks!
<ralsina> just reset minimumSize to 0,0 on resize and call the super's resize
<ralsina> alecu: http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/reviews/raspberry-pi-review-the-price-is-right-but-the-software-is-not/
<alecu> gatox, my other guess would be to use QSizePolicy::setHorizontalPolicy() with QSizePolicy::MinimumExpanding or QSizePolicy::Minimum
<alecu> ralsina, yes, saw some raspberrypi articles today. It's obvious that the software is pre alpha, don't know what those guys were expecting.
<ralsina> alecu: they demand *perfection* ;-)
<gatox> alecu, i've tried that.... but in the __init__, i'll try to play with those things in the resizeEvent
<alecu> ralsina, it scored 5/5 in that review, though.
<dobey> ok. need to get food. bbiab
<alecu> gatox, that sounds like something that should be set in the init, not in the event handler.
<gatox> alecu, yes, but in the init it wasn't working.... and as we are trying to do something that is not intended for.. i'm trying some optinos
<ralsina> gatox, alecu: let's try to keep those things in designer
<ralsina> gatox: otherwise, someone changes things in designer and they will be overwritten by code, which sucks because it seems things don't work.
<alecu> right
<gatox> agree
<alecu> gatox, I'm pretty sure that some combination of QSizePolicy.PolicyFlag should produce the results we want.
<gatox> alecu, yes, i was trying that yesterday.... but i didn't find it yet :P
<alecu> gatox, QSizePolicy::Expanding	GrowFlag | ShrinkFlag | ExpandFlag	The sizeHint() is a sensible size, but the widget can be shrunk and still be useful. The widget can make use of extra space, so it should get as much space as possible (e.g. the horizontal direction of a horizontal slider).
<gatox> alecu, yes, i already try that
<alecu> gatox, "can be shrunk and still be useful"
<alecu> gatox, do you have a small test script for this?
<gatox> alecu, yes, but you are not taken into account the checkbox policies.... so, i'm trying to workaround that
<alecu> gatox, if you are able, try to make a small example that creates a window with one of your reflowing checkboxes.
<alecu> gatox, and then we can play setting these values.
<gatox> alecu, yes.... that's the way i'm testing this
<alecu> gatox, awesome. Can you pass me the url for that branch?
<gatox> alecu, let me try some more options
<gatox> alecu, the branch or the script?
<alecu> gatox, brach, script: lomismo! :-)
<gatox> alecu, this is the branch i'm working on: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/checkwrap/+merge/102152
<alecu> mandel, re: your comment in this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/checkwrap/+merge/102152
<alecu> mandel, "we should stop using the old string formating": that is wrong
<mandel> alecu, the sentence, grammar or message?
<alecu> mandel, I've pasted some references to that in the last branch of yours that I reviewed.
<mandel> alecu, true, I read that, I just commented it before I did read yours..
<alecu> mandel, "%" string interpolation is not going away for py3k
<alecu> mandel, ok, great.
<mandel> alecu, shall we then not use format?
<mandel> alecu, I would like to know our approach, I don't mind either way but I'd like to not have to think about it when I write code :)
<alecu> mandel, I think we can discuss it and agree on some option.
<mandel> alecu, in this case, since I have no preferences, I prefer a 'decretazo' and be told what to use :)
<briancurtin> i don't have the benchmarks handy, but %-style is faster, and i doubt we will ever remove it even in python 4
<gatox> we already have issues to start migrating everytihng to .format
<alecu> mandel, briancurtin: we should not care too much about "%" being faster than ".format", unless we are building a templating library.
<gatox> alecu, ^^
<briancurtin> agreed (i'm a .format fan myself)
<alecu> gatox, which issues do we have regarding ".format"?
<gatox> alecu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/904960  -  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/904960  -  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/904960
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 904960 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Migrate to use .format() when formatting strings" [Low,Triaged]
<gatox> :P it was the same.....
<gatox> but targeting 3 projects
<alecu> gatox, briancurtin, mandel, all: I think we should all agree on a given way, and start using that. But we should not stop branches because they don't follow the convention when we don't have one!
<alecu> gatox, it's a low priority bug, but we should ask natalia for the rationale of it.
<mandel> alecu, well, I don't block about format, I block about += in that specific case ;)
<alecu> mandel, and that's awesome :-) I was not referring specifically to your branch, but to a few branches that have been blocked lately.
<mandel> alecu, but indeed, we should agree and use it in the new code, old code can me refactored later.. and I'm not a big fan of changing this just because
<mandel> alecu, I has to say, 'it wasn't me' like a little kid hehe
<alecu> gatox, so, I think we should discuss this with ralsina, but "migrate to .format" should be a wishlist item.
<alecu> gatox, there's the chance of breaking code that's working fine because of that.
 * ralsina doesn't quite care much one way or the other
<gatox> alecu, i know
<ralsina> we must set a "this is how we do it from now on" but changing old code for change's sake is lame
<alecu> ralsina, exactly.
<gatox> ralsina, agree
<ralsina> So, raise hands: format or % ?
<alecu> ralsina, should we vote on this on u1-discuss instead?
<gatox> i usually use %..... except when i need something dict-like
<alecu> ralsina, I think we should use the same convention through the team.
<gatox> in the args
<alecu> the *bigger* team, I mean.
<ralsina> alecu: makes sense
<ralsina> alecu: send the mail?
<ralsina> and setup a poll somewhere :-)
<ralsina> I can do the poll if you want
<mandel> dobey, can I have a re-re-re-review of lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/mocked-webserver I just pass the scheme now and moved the server to testing
<alecu> gatox, so, I've changed the .format bugs to "wishlist"
<gatox> alecu, ok
<ralsina> alecu: http://www.easypolls.net/poll.html?p=4f8d923ce4b072c117d0827d
<mandel> alecu, gatox, ralsina AFAIK there are issues with translations and format we should ask dpm
<ralsina> mandel: first I heard of it
<mandel> ralsina, he told me at some point, my brain just remembered..
<mandel> alecu, ralsina u1-discuss is ubunet-discuss?
<alecu> mandel, right.
<mandel> ok, I was getting confused..
<gatox> me too.... i thought you were talking about another mailing list
<alecu> ralsina, what about using the voting site we used for pycamp instead?
<alecu> ralsina, it let's people add their arguments, so it might make more sense for this.
<ralsina> alecu: no idea, did not vote :-)
<gatox> alecu, that one is good
<ralsina> thisfred: http://www.rsyncit.com/products/rsync
<ralsina> thisfred: but it's EXPENSIVE
<thisfred> yeah, no surprise there :)
<ralsina> thisfred: you'd be better off exporting/cleaning tags before/while syncing
<ralsina> thisfred: probably 200 a month for your music
<thisfred> ralsina, yeah unfortunately, I change my mind a lot, and also I invent new tags all the time ;)
<thisfred> yeah, that ain't gonna happen
<thisfred> a backup buddy seems like a better idea
<ralsina> thisfred: I would do it, but sending 1.5TB to argetina is going to take a while. You may as well mail me DVDs daily ;-)
<ralsina> thisfred: rsync.net is cheaper
<thisfred> ralsina, well to bootstrap, physically exchanging HDs is probably the best way
<ralsina> thisfred: or not, once you do the numbers
<ralsina> they claim they can do petabytes. They would charge you .25 petadollars though
<gatox> ok.... the problem with the checkbox is only in u1-cp..... in a different script it's fixed.... now i have to check which property is ruining my day :P
<briancurtin> how about bitcoins
<ralsina> ok, just .25 gigadollars, sorry
<alecu> gatox, ralsina, mandel, briancurtin, dobey, thisfred, urbanape: http://tricider.com/brainstorming/K0ER
<ralsina> alecu: ack
<Dr_Who> urbanape: been looking at the ubuntuone iOS music app, specifically the bug involving networking we discussed yesterday, one question,  as a song is getting downloaded, where/how does it track the completion of that download ?
<urbanape> in the DownloadOperation
<dobey> alecu: what do you mean .format is slower than %?
<rye> ralsina: are we actually using KiB (Kibibytes) or Kilobits (Kib) in the control panel and syncdaemon. gtk one displayed KiB
<rye> ralsina: sorry, kilobit is kb
<ralsina> rye: don't know from memory
<alecu> dobey, I remember both briancurtin and thisfred mentioning that .format is still slower than %
<thisfred> yep
<thisfred> there was a thread on python-dev very recently
 * gatox lunch
<thisfred> that argument won't hold for very long probably
<dobey> i guess because it goes through the Formatter class thing, which adds complexity?
<alecu> dobey, so, I think we should not care much about speed in %, since we are not building a template library.
<thisfred> although, I don't know if it's a dev priority
<dobey> right, i doubt the speed is an issue for us
<thisfred> a lot of people seem content to stick with %
<dobey> we're not doing lots of text processing
<thisfred> yeah
<thisfred> none of the arguments for or against are critical IMO
<thisfred> so my vote was pretty arbitrary too
 * dobey votes to deprecate python ;)
<thisfred> consistency is more important  than  the actual choice
<thisfred> dobey: good luck with that
<ralsina> I could solve this by mandate, but we would actually need a Chipaca-mandate so the other teams do it consistently
<rye> SD expects bytes/s, controlpanel says kilobits, and it writes config as $(kilobit * 1024). 100 kilobits is 12 Kibibytes, and in SD term should be 12800 bytes per second, instead it writes 102400 bytes per second
<thisfred> ralsina: let's please *not* take it to canonical-tech ;)
<ralsina> thisfred: +1 ;-)
<rye> ralsina: ^ we have a math error
<ralsina> rye: ugh
<alecu> rye, awesome detective work :-)
<dobey> rye: eh?
<rye> sorry, 12500 bytes per second
<rye> ralsina: when did we switch to kilobits?
<rye> alecu: a user in #ubuntu+1 said "why the hell we switched to kilobits"
<dobey> wtf
<ralsina> rye: don't recall
<rye> 100 kilobits = 12.2 KiB (100000 / 8 / 1024), right? I am not losing some bits?
<rye> ralsina: we actually expect KiB, not kilobits in these fields
<rye> grrr
<dobey> i think the label is a lie
<dobey> but why
<thisfred> maybe it got mistranslated? :)
<dobey> no
<ralsina> probably got the copy for the strings and noone notices
<dobey> it's wrong in C locale :)
<dobey> that is certainly more probable
<ralsina> So, if the strings said "Kib/s" or whatever, everything else is consitent?
<dobey> B not b. but it says "Kilobits per second"
 * dobey tempted to design a new control panel for 12.10 which integrates in the gnome-control-center :P
<dobey> i'm trying to find the designs, but i don't know where they are
<dobey> unfortunately, fixing the strings at this point is also going to be very painful to do
<rye> dobey: from the UI exception or translations?
<rye> point
<rye> i mean
<rye> http://media.bestofmicro.com/2/8/325376/original/ubuntuonenativecp1110.png - here's our gtk panel showing KiB/s
<mandel> EOD for me catch you all tom!
<dobey> rye: because final freeze was last week?
<dobey> mandel: ah. damn :)
<dobey> ah
 * dobey votes +1 anyway
<rye> yeeeah
<ralsina> I suspect a completely wrong b/B is something we may push through
<ralsina> although everyone will hate us
<rye> ralsina: we'll need to fix this for windows too
<dobey> well
<dobey> do the settings actually work now?
<ralsina> rye: on windows it's easy, we don't have translations ;-)
<ralsina> dobey: they "work"
<ralsina> dobey: as in, syncdaemon tries to keep that limit and succeeds somewhat
<rye> ralsina: airconditioning mode?
<ralsina> rye: yes, on/off
<ralsina> rye: microwaves work that way too :-)
<dobey> oh
<dobey> last time i tried it, the settings never actually even got set
<rye> ralsina: ah, yes, microwave is easier to type, will use this
<rye> ralsina: dobey i set 0 and this sneaky SD has managed to upload a file
<dobey> but maybe i didn't click "apply the settings" then
<dobey> because you know, nothing else requires me to do so
<rye> it was slow but it worked
<ralsina> dobey: AFAIK they are placed in the config file at least
<briancurtin> sweet. FannieMae took over ownership of my apartment building so apparently i now live rent free until i want to trade my keys for a several thousand dollar check
<ralsina> rye: it was a big o
<dobey> and unsetting it screws things up by setting it back to -1
<dobey> and not the default values
<ralsina> briancurtin: looks like a nice deal!
<briancurtin> ralsina: yeah this is looking better than i thought. except i really should not have paid my rent for April...that just went right in the guy's pocket. i wish i knew about this sooner
<mandel> dobey, tell me!
<mandel> I'm still here, for 1.2 mins
<ralsina> briancurtin: well, maybe you can ask for it back in small claims court or something
<dobey> mandel: eh? i approved your devtools branch
<ralsina> briancurtin: if he was not the landlord really anymore
<mandel> dobey, cool, thx!
<briancurtin> ralsina: i'm already looking it up :) i want that money back
<ralsina> briancurtin: good luck!
<briancurtin> ralsina: is there any list of the versions of our dependencies? i'm trying to lock down the buildout.cfg with versions so they don't jump like what happened to me last week (the wrong py2exe got picked up)
<ralsina> briancurtin: whatever pip freeze tells you I guess
<dobey> it's too bad we can't easily release simple patches to windows, like we can for ubuntu
<ralsina> dobey: sure we can
<ralsina> dobey: it just takes 3 days and involves 3 areas of the company
<dobey> ralsina: 3.0.0-0windows2 ?
<ralsina> dobey: we should not use consecutive version numbers
<ralsina> dobey: do them like basic line numbers
<dobey> ?
<ralsina> so we can sneak platform-specific hotfixes between milestones
<dobey> nah, that is a horrible idea
<ralsina> dobey: for example, can I call a windows fix tomorrow 3.0.1?
<dobey> please don't
<ralsina> dobey: please don't what?
<dobey> though 3.0.0.1 i would be ok with
<dobey> please don't call it 3.0.1
<ralsina> 3.0.0.1 is a ridiculous version number
<dobey> all version numbers are ridiculous
<ralsina> dobey: but that one is ridiculouser. Almost ridiculousest.
<dobey> but that is exactly my point
<dobey> for windows we have to do actual releases
<dobey> for ubuntu, we can throw a diff inside the package and bump the "build number"
<ralsina> we could do another file with the same release number and a different revno
<dobey> can we have a build number on windows?
<ralsina> yes, for autoupdates we use a build number (1000 last one)
<ralsina> it's just not user-visible
<ralsina> so, if we did a new 3.0.0 with the build number set to 1001, people would get the update
<dobey> but it's not resetable is it?
<ralsina> "resetable"?
<ralsina> oh, no, it's monotonous from now until the end of time
<dobey> ie, we can't set the build number back to 0, for 3.0.1 or 3.2.0 or an actual newer release?
<dobey> it must always increment
<ralsina> we *could* but people who missed updates would have trouble
<ralsina> so yes, easiest is just increment forever
<dobey> because version and build number aren't both considered for comparison?
<ralsina> dobey: it's 3rd party code, it just takes a string
<dobey> well, an integer i guess
<dobey> strings probably don't compare too well :)
<rye> ralsina: we should use 3.0.0-0windows2 release versions
<dobey> unless it has some logic similar to dpkg
<dobey> rye: i would *love* to do that, but i don't think it's reasonable with the installer software
<dobey> because of aforementioned lack of version logic
<ralsina> rye: that's a very strange looking release for windows software
<ralsina> dobey: must confess I never researched it
<ralsina> dobey: what logic it supports and what logic it doesn't
<dobey> ralsina: do you know if there is any documentation on the matter? would be nice to know what it can/can't do
<ralsina> dobey: looking...
<ralsina> dobey: http://installbuilder.bitrock.com/docs/installbuilder-userguide/ar01s22.html
<ralsina> dobey: so it takes version numbers, but I used integers because I don't kow if it supports mutiple dots, letters, etc
<ralsina> we could reset by moving the server-side XML file to a new location on every major version
<ralsina> or something like that.
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> yeah, there's no information about the logic there
<ralsina> dobey: exactly, and I was in  rush, so didn't bother with trial/error
<ralsina> lunchtime
<dobey> hrmm
<alecu> gatox, there's a problem with this: text = text.replace('\n', '')
<gatox> alecu, i'm changing that already
<gatox> alecu, also i fix the problem with the shrinking thing
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client-gnome/fix-983144-3-0/+merge/102360
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client-gnome/fix-983144-2-0/+merge/102361
<alecu> gatox, Imagine you have a string like "Line 1.\nLine 2"
<dobey> thisfred, urbanape: ^^ could you review those two please?
<gatox> alecu, yes, i know
<alecu> gatox, how did you change the replace?
<thisfred> yipyip
<alecu> gatox, great then.
<urbanape> dobey: yup
<dobey> gracias
<gatox> alecu, btw.... should i change the things in that branch to use format or %.... which was the decision?
<alecu> gatox, keep them as is; the vote is still going on.
<urbanape> dobey: good to go
<ralsina> dobey: when do we have the next milestone?
<ralsina> dobey: and what's it called?
<dobey> ralsina: we don't have any at the moment. we only set up milestones up to the precise release for stable-3-0
<ralsina> dobey: ok, so we shall put up some more soonish
<ralsina> dobey: ater all, we will probably do some sort of SRU after P
<ralsina> and life doesn't end this month
<dobey> well, given the whole 5 years of support thing, yeah we need to set up some milestones which line up with the 12.04.x releases
<dobey> but those are all several months apart
<ralsina> dobey: and we need to setup the next stable. stable-4-0?
<dobey> we will need to set up milestones for the next cycle, yeah. but we'll set those up after UDS
<dobey> when the Q release schedule is more concrete
<ralsina> dobey: ack
<dobey> Quantum Quark
<ralsina> dobey: so, hw does this affect chances of getting an upstream release and a windows release done?
<dobey> forget TVs and phones. quantum computing is where its at
<ralsina> dobey: or it's not at. You would have to look.
<dobey> ralsina: i think we should not diverge the releases
<ralsina> dobey: and then you won't know how fast it is.
<dobey> ralsina: actually it's both at and not at, at the same time!
<ralsina> dobey: it's not diverging, it's skipping
<dobey> what do you mean skipping?
<ralsina> dobey: I don't want 1 month without windows releases
<ralsina> dobey: if we are ot doing ubuntu releases for a month, then we skip the ubuntu ones
<ralsina> dobey: but we keep producing tarballs and/or windows releases
<dobey> well it would be nice to avoid having different pieces of code on different platforms. i think we should do updates everywhere if we want to do updates
<dobey> but obviously, we'll need to make some sort of plan for that
<ralsina> dobey: exactly. Let's
<ralsina> (make a plan)
<dobey> but how long do we want to keep doing 3.0.x releases for windows?
<ralsina> dobey: until we start doing 4.0.x ones I guess :-)
<dobey> versus say jumping up to the next version
<ralsina> dobey: exactly. We need to decide all that
<dobey> well, so we do releases every month even if we have no changes on stable-3-0?
<ralsina> dobey: if we setup the next stable now, we can switch now, for all I know
<ralsina> dobey: of course no changes == no releases
<dobey> or we just start shipping the "unstable/beta" releases on windows as the new versions
<ralsina> that's possible too. We could start a windows beta channel, so to speak
<dobey> lack of multilpe update streams on windows makes all this harder as well
<ralsina> multiple update streams are easy! :-)
<ralsina> dobey: all we would have to do is ship a beta with a different URL for the update XML
<ralsina> that XML doesn't even have to *exist* yet
<dobey> so we just put up the "beta" version somewhere and it looks at a different update.xml, and if user wants to go back to the old version they uninstall and install the stable one?
<ralsina> dobey: exactly
<briancurtin> i like where this is going :)
<dobey> actually, can we specify multiple URLs for the update.xml?
<ralsina> briancurtin: feel free to chip in :-)
<ralsina> dobey: good question. No idea.
<dobey> so like, the beta version could point at both the stable and beta URLs?
<ralsina> dobey: and then, when we do a stable, we give it a higher build than all the betas, and bam! back in stable
<dobey> so that when the beta version becomes stable, we put the stable version in the stable place, and both classes of users get that update
<ralsina> dobey: and then the user has to opt-in again for the next beta cycle
<ralsina> dobey: but we need to open some branch to pull releases from, then. A beta-4-0 branch or whatever.
<dobey> hmm, not sure i like the idea of manual re-opt-in every 6 months
<dobey> mainly because it's a bit more complex than a checkbox
<ralsina> dobey: the idea of "you get stable, and in 2 weeks you get very-broken-new-beta" is not pleasant either
<dobey> ralsina: well, when you add the nightlies ppa on ubuntu, you don't have to keep re-adding it every 6 months by hand
<ralsina> dobey: upgrading does remove the nightlies ppa
<ralsina> dobey: when done via update-manager or whatever
<dobey> ralsina: it disables it. you just have to tick a checkbox in a list in the settings to get it back
<ralsina> dobey: right
<dobey> which is a bit different than "go download this other installer and run it"
<dobey> hrmm
<ralsina> dobey: but then again, we can re-enable it.
<ralsina> dobey: the update.ini is just a text file. And we can even pass it as argument to autoupdate.exe, I think
<dobey> i guess i should mail bitrock support aobut the version logic
<ralsina> dobey: good idea
<ralsina> dobey, briancurtin: so let's thik this a bit more and let's discuss it on the weekly call. Deal?
<briancurtin> ralsina: sounds good
<gatox> mandel,  can you re-review this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/checkwrap/+merge/102152
<gatox> mandel, i'm adding a comment now about each of your points
<dobey> if we can get rid of the crazy unrelated integer thing for a versin number and use real version numbers, we can do a lot more interesting stuff i think
<dobey> hmm, i really need a new keyboard
<ralsina> dobey: hey, legacy, and my fault :-/
<gatox> mandel, done.... you can read my comments there
<ralsina> dobey: we could generate that number using some silly algorithm
<thisfred> rot-13 of the previous version? :D
 * thisfred is nothing if not forward thinking
<ralsina> thisfred: that's a short-term solution!
<dobey> ralsina: well, i think i'll mail their support and ask about how version comparison works exactly
<ralsina> dobey: cool
<dobey> ralsina: well, we only have a couple hundred days left to live anyway, what with the world ending and all
<rye> "{name} is better".format(name="format")
<ralsina> dobey: 1st rule to survive the end of the world: the world doesn't end. There is rule 2.
<ralsina> there is *no* rule 2
<ralsina> rye: hehe
<dobey> no no
<rye> ralsina: i crashed my application by specifying %(name)d instead of %(name)s recently
<ralsina> rye: right
<dobey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_f_p0CgPeyA#t=137s
 * rye will vote as rye2 rye3 and rye4. And the results will be as in Russia where the ruling party got 140% votes
<duanedesign> what is the easiest way in Windows to remove a subscribed folder. Their is not r-click stop syncing. The sync-locally option leaves the folder in the Fodlers list...
<ralsina> duanedesign: to delete it, go to the website using the provided linky thingie
<rye> duanedesign: if they want to get rid completely, there's a web ui option to delete the folder
<duanedesign> ralsina: aha, so deleting the folder from the computer will work.
<duanedesign> thanks rye ralsina
<duanedesign> one more question. If you rename a folder will it perform a Move like in the Ubuntu version
<duanedesign> or will it 're'upload
<rye> gatox: ^ ?
<gatox> rye, yes?
<duanedesign> gatox: If you rename a folder will it perform a Move like in the Ubuntu version or will it 're'upload?
<duanedesign> thank you sir
<gatox> duanedesign, i'm not 100% sure about that.... i assume that it will perform a move....... facundobatista ^?
<thisfred> rye: "Harlan County Elections Ain't Over Until The Dead Have Voted" --Justified
<facundobatista> duanedesign, how are you renaming it?
<duanedesign> facundobatista: im afraid i am not. A user had asked
<facundobatista> duanedesign, a move/rename is a move/rename, unless you're doing it between different volumes...
<duanedesign> cool. volumes being directories?
<duanedesign> But i guess the watch would be lost if it is a top level UDF
<dobey> duanedesign: i have seen a couple bugs filed about UDF rename not working
<gatox> rye, ping
<ralsina> briancurtin: please adopt bug #984223
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 984223 in Ubuntu One Windows Installer "Update notice appears behind the U1 application" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/984223
<briancurtin> ralsina: done
<ralsina> briancurtin: thanks!
<alecu> urbanape, I've passed the link to the osx dev setup doc to gatox
<urbanape> cool. I'll be happy to answer any questions
<gatox> urbanape, thanks
<alecu> urbanape, gatox will be setting up his mac to run the tests and will be working with you and mandel on making the rest of the tests pass.
<alecu> urbanape, we'll probably be bothering him if any more bugs show up with qt, but right now he's got a bit of time in his hand, so I think it might be good to give you guys a hand.
 * alecu realizes there were too many hands in that sentence.
<gatox> that sounds good to me! :D
<gatox> alecu, :P
<gatox> alecu, about the tests.... any project in particular to start fixing?? is there anyone else already working on this?
<alecu> gatox, both mandel and urbanape are on that.
<alecu> gatox, afaict mandel's mac is broken and in the middle of a reinstall.
<gatox> alecu, great.... i'll finish with the setup of my system and talk with them to split the tasks :D
<urbanape> cooliio
<alecu> gatox, so, try to get the tests running as far as urbanape has, and then you can help by fixing tests to move forward.
<gatox> awesome!
<alecu> gatox, also, since you are our qt styling expert, I would like you to start running sso and the control panel, to see how awful they look, and to determine what steps we could possibly follow to make them look nice.
<gatox> alecu, you made my day! jejeeje
<alecu> gatox, so, as soon as you have some ui on screen, please send me screenshots no matter how ugly :-)
<alecu> gatox, LOL
<gatox> alecu, roger that
<dobey> rm data/qt/stylesheet.qss; ./setup.py build; PYTHONPATH=. bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-qt ;)
<alecu> dobey, that would surely look better :-)
<ralsina> it's probably as good a start as any
<alecu> gatox, so, remember: urbanape is your macosx lord now.
<gatox> alecu, jeje ok
<robbompr_> hi, is it possible to get some help please? i've accidentally the files from my ubuntuone account!
<ralsina> duanedesign, can yu help robbompr_ ?
<duanedesign> hello robbompr_
<robbompr_> hello
<duanedesign> robbompr_: can I PM you so i can get a little more info?
<robbompr_> please
<mandel> alecu, is fixed now :)
<mandel> gatox, ^
<gatox> mandel, ack
<mandel> gatox, alecu, I'll be looking at urbanape branch in a few mins as soon as I get pyqt ready
<urbanape> what are you doing back
<urbanape> thought you were eod
<mandel> urbanape, tv was bad and was too lazy to go to rugby :P
<mandel> urbanape, and instead or reading reddit, I though, why not? :)
<urbanape> Anything's better than reading reddit
<alecu> ralsina, bug 851853 was fixed when we changed the threads to be daemonic, right?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 851853 in Ubuntu One Client "Windows: Syncdaemon can not restart properly" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851853
<ralsina> alecu: should be, probably needs verification
<alecu> briancurtin, do you remember about that? ^
<briancurtin> ralsina: i've never seen that one
<ralsina> briancurtin: we had a similar one
<ralsina> briancurtin: where syncdaemon never stopped, and then starting a new syncdaemon failed because the IPC port was open, and it all got explodey
<briancurtin> oh yeah. i think alecu is right that this probably fixed by the daemonizing (if thats a word)
<alecu> briancurtin, probably that word saw much use during the middle ages
<alecu> just to check, I'm testing on a clean vm with the latests installer.
<mandel> alecu, ralsina FYI all the ubuntuone-dev-tools are in trunk, we know have to wait until tarmac gets nightlies of them to approve the sso fixes :)
<ralsina> mandel: yay!
<alecu> briancurtin, ralsina: I've tested the windows installer in a clean 7 vm, and SD stops right on the spot whenever u1sdtool tells it to.
<ralsina> alecu: then close at will
<dobey> mandel: the nightlies build failed
<mandel> dobey, do you have the error around?
<dobey> missing openssl
<dobey> so an easy fix
<dobey> though i thought i'd already fixed
<mandel> dobey, phew..
<dobey> well, got one thing uploaded to oneiric-proposed
<gatox> brb in 10 min
<gatox> back
<mandel> briancurtin, fixed https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-webclient-tests/+merge/101410 according to your review
<mandel> alecu, I need I review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-broken-tests/+merge/99770
<mandel> urbanape, in the networkstate.darwin.py, I see is based on the linux one, is this just a stub?
<urbanape> sorta, yeah. it just always returns true
<mandel> urbanape, ok, I'm going to add some small comments, nothing utterly serious (mainly headers etc..) and based on your branch will create bugs for the port
<urbanape> k
<mandel> urbanape, what about u1-darwin for a tag to easy find them?
<urbanape> sounds good
<duanedesign> are their any bugs in regards to windows client not starting at boot?
<dobey> duanedesign: i think there was one that should be fixed in 3.0.0
<duanedesign> ok thank you sir
<ralsina> duanedesign: however, it's a finicky bit of code that's somewhat fragile. So i it fails with 3.0.0 I would be unsurprised
<ralsina> alecu: have the bug# handy for the format % thing?
<alecu> ralsina, looking
<alecu> ralsina, bug 904960
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 904960 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Migrate to use .format() when formatting strings" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/904960
<mandel> urbanape, first review of the port done!
<alecu> ralsina, also: our informal poll says that most of the team prefers %
<ralsina> alecu: but chipaca says "prrrrrt"
<mandel> urbanape, great instructions to get the system set up, I'll create the bugs tom morning, now, dinner!
<mandel> alecu, and except Exception as e ?
<dobey> i prefer not creating new accounts on web sites i'll never need again
<mandel> anyways, I'm done for the day :)
<ralsina> alecu: as in "let's not constrain our sensibilities by forcing the oppression of guidelines upon ourselves"
<ralsina> mandel: that's too modern, I think (python 2.6?)
<dobey> down with pep-8!
<dobey> ralsina: we don't support python < 2.6
<ralsina> dobey: he
<ralsina> dobey: lucid has 2.6?
<Chipaca> yes, lucid has 2.6
 * alecu starts the lucid vm
<Chipaca> alecu: our servers run lucid
<dobey> yes it has 2.6
<Chipaca> alecu: believe you me, it has 2.6 :)
<Chipaca> we should package 2.8
<gatox> grrrrrr brew is doing timeout a lot!
<Chipaca> just to keep those python nerds on their toes
<alecu> .format works on 2.6
<mandel> 2.6.5 to be exact :)
<pedronis> they don't change sort of stuff in minor versions, they learned with True/False
<alecu> and Exeption as e too.
<ralsina> gatox: see? That's why I *ALREADY TOLD YOU GUYS TO PUT THE BUILD SOMEWHERE*  ;-)
<alecu> Chipaca, ralsina: both .format and Exception as e work on lucid.
<Chipaca> yes
 * ralsina wuld pay each of you $5 to start using Exception as e
<Chipaca> and context managers
<alecu> ralsina, per use!
<gatox> ralsina, the good part... i already have qt and pyqt which take A LOT OF TIME.... but i still need to install the other things :P
<ralsina> alecu: one-time fee, sorry
<mandel> ralsina, I'm in!
<mandel> booo
<Chipaca> and unicode literals
<Chipaca> and absolute imports
<Chipaca> and print function
<Chipaca> all in 2.6
<alecu> Chipaca, those are awesome, because we need to migrate to 3.
<alecu> Chipaca, but % still is part of 3.
<pedronis> I suppose I should have used except ... as ... in u1db servers
<ralsina> print function would be a simple change
<alecu> Chipaca, and we'll already be touching a lot of code as part of the move to 3. Do we need to change the %s too?
<Chipaca> pedronis: u1db servers are on precise, so 2.7 ... :)
<Chipaca> why on earth would you want to change the %s?
<ralsina> Chipaca: it's slightly more error prone
<pedronis> changing to format is not a good use of time
<mandel> alecu, I'm off, but please let me be a PITA and get me a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-broken-tests/+merge/99770 so that I'm not blocked tom morning and I get jenkins running tests :)
<ralsina> but of course we did not want to change the existing ones
<pedronis> given all the other fun that moving to 3 brings
<Chipaca> ralsina: explain how it's more error prone please :)
<Chipaca> maybe you're doing it wrong?
<alecu> mandel, you are. :-)
<ralsina> Chipaca: "%(name)s" :-)
<ralsina> or rather "%(name)d"
<ralsina> rye mentioned that one earlier
<mandel> alecu, of course!  :P
<pedronis> and passing tuples, "%s" % (1,2)
<mandel> all, see you tom!
<gatox> mandel, bye
<mandel> gatox, for you, if you get the mac env, take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~urbanape/ubuntu-sso-client/initial-darwin-port/+merge/101112
<pedronis> still not worth a big rewrite all formatted strings
<ralsina> yes, having to do %((1,2),) is yucky (although I don't think I ever *had* to)
<gatox> mandel, ack
<ralsina> pedronis: right, this was only for the future
<ralsina> mandel: now that the devtools branches are landed, check jenkins tomorrow. And stop working :-)
<dobey> future is meh
<pedronis> ralsina: I think it makes sense only for entire codebase, so new codebases/projects, I suppose u1db could use it, except that nobody working on it is a big fan it seems
<alecu> Chipaca, the thing is: we have some open bugs suggesting that we move from % to .format. And we have some reviews stopped because the reviewer suggest changing % to format (because it's the new thing) or format to % (because it's faster).
<mandel> ralsina, ok, leaving :)
<Chipaca> ralsina: well, "%(name)d" is "{name:d}", and just as error prone :)
<ralsina> Chipaca: yes, it's not a big deal, just a tiebreaker for reviews as he explained
<Chipaca> alecu: format is very nice, it's got a bunch more functionality in there, and in a lot of cases it makes sense
<Chipaca> and if you want to start using it, no problem
<alecu> Chipaca, but wouldn't it make more sense to just standarize on one for new code?
<Chipaca> alecu: no, that's the thing
<alecu> Chipaca, I don't understand the thing
<ralsina> We could develop a 'taste' for when one makes more sense than the other. I fear I lack it.
<Chipaca> ralsina: I don't think it will ever be really clear cut
<Chipaca> alecu: what do we gain by adding this restriction?
<ralsina> have to play one leven of  "Pirates of teelonian" and will be back
<alecu> Chipaca, the same consistency we can reach by choosing a coding style, and sticking to it.
<alecu> Chipaca, "there should be one way to do it..", etc.
<alecu> Chipaca, my gut feeling is that having both, in the same file or codebase leads to confusion.
<Chipaca> alecu: having a coding style is a good thing, but there's a spectrum
<dobey> step 1: remove pylint. step 3: profit.
<Chipaca> alecu: a spectrum of anal-retentiveness, if you want
<Chipaca> alecu: going from the free-for-all "human sacrifice, tabs and spaces, living together... mas hysteria!"
<Chipaca> alecu: to ... I don't want to know to what
<Chipaca> it gets stifling very quickly
<Chipaca> well, to eiffel, if you must know
<dobey> honestly, if we're using format strings enough that it's "stifling" to say we should use one way or the other, we have worse problems than choosing what string format method to use
<Chipaca> (and there's probably things worse than that)
<Chipaca> as i was saying, it's a spectrum
<Chipaca> me, personally, i'm happy with a bit of static analysis, by hand, to catch any biggies (but ignoring a bunch of stuff)
<Chipaca> the desktop team has traditionally been further "up" in the spectrum, with pylint and pep8
<Chipaca> and that's fine
<Chipaca> ...ish
<Chipaca> it's not the deciding on % over format that's stifling, dobey
<Chipaca> it's the idea that we decide on one over the other and that all code must now switch to use the new thing or be needs-fixinged
<alecu> yup, traditionally we've been doing that. And I believe it's fine for our team to be strict in our checks since we have a much longer lifetime for the code we release
<alecu> so, I'm trying to take on the role of the "hinchapelotas" and to be strict and have clear guidelines
<alecu> but I'm in no way implying we should change old code because of this
<dobey> Chipaca: but that is true of any decision really. having everyone on the team writing code in different styles and such would be much more stifling i think.
<dobey> Chipaca: also. go home. :)
<alecu> in fact, my suggestion to pick one style going forward was because we were going to far suggesting changes.
<Chipaca> dobey: i am home
<dobey> Chipaca: go to pub then :)
<Chipaca> alecu: i've just about finished my wine
<Chipaca> need to get a bit more cheese and grapes to call it a wrap
<Chipaca> anyway
<dobey> heh
<dobey> and making a decision to use only one, is probably less stifling than the requirement of tests :)
 * Chipaca breathes deeply
<Chipaca> again again, there's a spectrum
 * dobey gathers the gloom
<thisfred> the spectrum is all black!
<Chipaca> dobey: and tests impact quality directly, whereas format vs % doesn't :)
<Chipaca> so.
<Chipaca> having said all that
<alecu> Chipaca, so, is the same as code formatting.
<alecu> Chipaca, but we do mandate pep8
<alecu> Chipaca, let me recapitulate.
<Chipaca> *if* ralsina and/or alecu, as manager and/or acting tech lead of the desktop+ team, decide that it's best for their team to require this, then that's something else
<Chipaca> my blanket "no" is for forcing % vs format on the whole u1 team, from the outcome of a vote
<Chipaca> it is not, repeat not, a decision to be taken democratically
<alecu> Chipaca, we got some tasks in lp that say we should change % to format. We got some reviews that say that % should change to format because it the new way. We got some reviews that say that we should change format to % because it's faster.
<Chipaca> you've got to grow a pair and say "I, standing here, make this call" :)
<ralsina> Chipaca: but that's grownup talk!
 * thisfred wonders if he can expense a Outerspace Visual Communicator
<Chipaca> however, i'm very much of the opinion that "because it's new" is the most worstest reason for making the change
<Chipaca> it's not even technically superior all the time
<ralsina> Chipaca: neck and neck with "it's 1% faster"
<Chipaca> and it certainly isn't always faster
<alecu> Chipaca, I'm simplyfing. It probably was "the old one is deprecated"
<thisfred> which it is certainly not :)
<Chipaca> alecu: is it really?
<alecu> Chipaca, so, my suggestion was to pick one and use it for going forward. ralsina suggested a vote. I suggested using that site were we can gather the voices besides the vote.
<thisfred> and is not planned to ever be at this point
<alecu> Chipaca, it really is not.
<ralsina> ok then
<lifeless> thisfred: its deprecated in 3 isn't it ?
<alecu> Chipaca, but you can understand why I think we should choose some road.
<thisfred> lifeless: nope
<ralsina> alecu: let me sleep on it and I will fiat it tomorrow when I feel like a grownup
<alecu> Chipaca, even if the road is "everybody picks the one they like"
<Chipaca> alecu: I understand why you think you should choose some road. I think it's premature any way you look at it.
 * ralsina can't make serious decisions while playing a game about magical pirates
<pedronis> lifeless: no, recently python-dev had a big discussion whether to really deprecate it or not, and they couldn't get to decide so, they are both there in 3 and equally usable
<dobey> python just has way too many ways to do the same simple things
<lifeless> huh, I missed that
<alecu> Chipaca, I can choose another path down the road. What I don't want is more bugreports suggesting we change existing code, and more reviews suggesting one thing or the other.
<Chipaca> ralsina: alecu: also also, note i'm not say you shouldn't confer (take the vote as referendum even), *within desktop+*. But the call is made by you guys, and owned up to.
<ralsina> Chipaca: ack
<alecu> dobey, lol.
<alecu> Chipaca, great, thanks.
<ralsina> Chipaca: even if we decide something for us, it will not bother others. Unless another team decides to do the opposite, of course, and we exchange code
<Chipaca> lifeless: there was noise around 3.0 about deprecating % because it's nasssty, but i think the feeling now is that format should grow to stand on its own, because we're not java, or something :)
<beuno> FWIW, we don't use .format in W&M that I know if
<ralsina> or devs
<alecu> ralsina, or we get coders on loan.
<alecu> right.
<dobey> i feel like we should just switch to genie
<thisfred> I feel I should walk the dog
<ralsina> I would love to make pylint complain about except exception, exc because that one *is* nasty
<ralsina> specially without () around exception class[es]
<Chipaca> ralsina: that one is ambiguous and yes :)(
<dobey> we can probably make pyflakes complain about it
<dobey> and just get rid of pylint
<thisfred> +1
<dobey> because pylint is a huge bucket of complex fail
<thisfred> +2
<ralsina> dobey: pyflakes has support for ignores like pylint? Because it chokes on chunks of our code currently
<dobey> no
<briancurtin> ralsina: we should just turn on -3 and whatever other warning flags there are
<dobey> huge chunks of our code?
<thisfred> but flake8 does
<thisfred> which is pyflakes + pep8
<dobey> there is ONE problem with pyflakes that is a pain to work around, that i know of
<briancurtin> ralsina: to the python interpreter, that is
<ralsina> dobey: have not tried it in a while, but dozens in u1cp
<ralsina> so, let's try flake8
<ralsina> and skip one command too
<dobey> ralsina: probably because we use pylint there and have a bunch of ignores for pylint, and don't bother fixing things with pyflakes
<ralsina> dobey: I am willing to put money on the table we have correct code somewhere that pyflakes hates. It's an easy bet to win, too.
<alecu> briancurtin, I like the idea of trying our code with -3
<ralsina> dobey: it's the nature of static analysis o python
<thisfred> I have been using flake8 for 6 months or so, and most code I've seen is only superficially non compliant at worst
<dobey> ralsina: yes it's easy because it's python
<dobey> technically, any code you write in python whcih the interpreter doesn't fail on, is correct code
<ralsina> dobey: he, all languages just move the complexity around.
<briancurtin> alecu: as i'm working on the changes to each run-tests.bat, i can look at adding those flags
<dobey> it can be completely shit code, but it's correct :)
<ralsina> briancurtin: sounds like a good idea
<thisfred> dobey: whereas in C, you have no idea either
<ralsina> dobey: let's replace correct with nice in the bet and it's still a sucker's bet for you ;-)
<dobey> thisfred: well, it's better at telling you that your code sucks than python is, but it still misses some things, sure
<thisfred> yeah, and those things are a lot harder to find and fix
<thisfred> anyhow, dog
<thisfred> later all
<ralsina> ok, let's tone down the language words anyway
<dobey> ralsina: not really. it's python and therefore by my definition of nice, there is no such code written in python :)
<gatox> thisfred, bye
<ralsina> dobey: a = "yes there is"
<ralsina> dobey: ;-)
<ralsina> bye thisfred!
<ralsina> dobey: could you do a report on flake8 readiness? So I get some concept of how far we are.
<ralsina> dobey: and by that I mean "run flake8 and see what happens, with logs"
<Chipaca> ralsina: yarr! twinkle!
<dobey> but then again, there's a rason there's a compiler book sitting on my desk
<ralsina> dobey: monitor stand?
<dobey> ralsina: during all that free time i have, sure :P
<ralsina> dobey: no rush
<ralsina> dobey: but imagine there's no pylint...
<ralsina> dobey: it's easy if you try...
<ralsina> dobey: no ignore, below us
<dobey> i imagine it every day
<ralsina> dobey: above us only .py
<dobey> alecu: btw, new devtools is installed in tarmac, if you decide to approve mandel's sso branch that requires it
<ralsina> dobey: link?
<alecu> dobey, awesome, thanks.
<dobey> ralsina: link por que?
<ralsina> oh, yu said alecu
 * ralsina is crosseyed
<ralsina> vertically
<Chipaca> alecu: ralsina: to triiterate, my big NO was for the "across the whole team" thing. A slightly smaller no was to the idea of doing it democratically (chickening out on your duties). That's all.
<ralsina> Chipaca: ack, thanks.
<alecu> Chipaca, awesome.
<ralsina> dobey: I will do de flake8 thing
<dobey> ok
<Chipaca> so, beuno, when do we roll out SPDY?
<Chipaca> lifeless: ^
 * Chipaca notes he's only taken 100cc of wine :)
 * beuno takes away the bottle of vodka from Chipaca 
<beuno> ah
<beuno> :)
<beuno> I'll need proof
<lifeless> so, spdy to apache needs a custom module I believe
<lifeless> doing it through internal systems is a much bigger stack - haproxy, appservers etc
<Chipaca> lifeless: released
<Chipaca> http://googledevelopers.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/add-spdy-support-to-your-apache-server.html
<dobey> well, am off for the evening. later all!
<lifeless> Chipaca: released and in precise ?
<Chipaca> la la la can't hear you
<Chipaca> lifeless: if i were being 100% serious it wouldn't be in this channel :)
<ralsina> briancurtin: is https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-windows-installer/buildout-env/+merge/102386 ready for review?
<briancurtin> ralsina: yep, that's the big one
<briancurtin> ralsina: i just proposed three more small ones, the run-tests.bat changes for each project to work with that one you linked
<lifeless> Chipaca: :)
<ralsina> briancurtin: cool, will review before your day starts tomorrow
<ralsina> Or maybe not because tomorrow is my son's birthday and I have to bring cake to his school
<ralsina> so maybe a bit after you start
<gatox> almost done with the mac setup! :D
<alecu> gatox, awesome!
<gatox> alecu, now i need a bigger desk :P
<alecu> gatox, is it still the standing desk I saw? the cardboard box one, I mean...
<gatox> alecu, no.... i need to build a new desk.... the standing desk with the boxes and stuff can't fit with the notebook + the second monitor + the mac and its keyboard, etc
<gatox> i mean.... the things don't fit in the desk
<gatox> urbanape, are you still around?
<briancurtin> eod, later all
<gatox> ok all....... eod here!
<gatox> byeeeeeeeee
#ubuntuone 2012-04-18
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Morning all! :)
<rye> mornings!
<alecu> hola all!
<alecu> mandel, so: I owe you a review...
<mandel> alecu, not anymore, nessita just did it :)
<mandel> alecu, but, fancy to chat about the tcpactivation changes I want to make for mac?
<mandel> alecu, I was thinking of using unix domain sockets and to try and put everything toguether with the smallest amount of changes to use th etwisted.internet.endpoints
<mandel> alecu, clientFromString and serverFromString so that we can choose a random port for windows and pass tcp:random_port:interface=127.0.0.1 and unix:/Users/mandel/.cache/ubuntu_sso/ipc for Mac
<mandel> or something like that
<alecu> mandel, sounds interesting
<alecu> mandel, on the other hand: what's broken with tcp? why unix domain sockets instead of tcp?
<alecu> mandel, is there some limitations on mac regarding that?
<mandel> alecu, using tcp random ports means that we have to do store the random port somewhere to read it later etc.. with the domain sockets we dont have to, so less 'moving parts'
<mandel> alecu, also less code, and the less we code the better :)
<alecu> mandel, right: we need to store the port number somewhere.
<mandel> alecu, but with domain sockets is a file in the users cache dir from xdg
<alecu> mandel, I'm thinking that we should be using unix domain sockets in osx for something related:
<alecu> mandel, getting the events from the daemon that runs as root, to the syncdaemon of each user.
<alecu> mandel, but I was thinking of using a path like: /tmp/UbuntuOne/[username]/events
<alecu> mandel, or [userid] instead of the name.
<mandel> alecu, yes, since it should be discarded, and better user id :)
<alecu> mandel, and making sure that folder be 0600
<alecu> mandel, so only each user can see the events that belong to them.
<ralsina> good morning!
<alecu> hola ralsina
<mandel> alecu, which simplifies the way in which we have to parse them, certainly less work
<alecu> mandel, also for security reasons
<alecu> mandel, so, perhaps we can use that folder to store all unix domain sockets (UDSs?)
<alecu> mandel, what do you think?
<mandel> alecu, sure, I have no preference in terms of the path, sounds good to keep them al in the sample place
<mandel> alecu, I have a branch with the changes to use endpoints (although not yet providing the description builders per OS) shall we take a look at it after my lunch?
<alecu> mandel, sure, let's.
<mandel> alecu, great, if it is ok I might be able to get use to have the tcpactivation ready today :)
<alecu> mandel, awesome.
<mandel> alecu, I also found out about the SystemConfigurationFramework, which will let use know about network connection, but we have to use ctypes.. :(
<mandel> ralsina, morning! I own you jenkins, but there was a blocked branch, I'll fix and land everything after my lunch if that is ok :)
<alecu> mandel, btw: I know that UDSs have some issues regarding the server process dying and leaving the socket in the fs
<alecu> mandel, http://blog.henning.makholm.net/2008/06/unix-domain-socket-woes.html
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<alecu> mandel, we should make some scripts to run some IRL tests of this
<alecu> mandel, to make sure that it will not affect us.
<ralsina> domain sockets also have different semantics accross OSs
<ralsina> for example, on windows you can open a domain socket noone is listening to (really)
<ralsina> Or something like that, I stumbled into it when doing the "unique application" work
<mandel> alecu, yes, we should maybe do stress tests and add them somewhere
<alecu> ralsina, I think you can do that too on unix. It's with pipes that you can't
<ralsina> alecu: but then if connect always succeeds, there is no way to do activation (or missing something?)
<mandel> alecu, ralsina, we should take a look, I'm nearly done with the code so that we can test it today :)
<ralsina> mandel: awesome
<alecu> mandel, ^ that is what I was talking about regarding that article.
<alecu> mandel, what ralsina just asked.
<alecu> mandel, we need to be sure that we'll be able to use UDSs to do the activation.
<ralsina> alecu: we could use pipes
<ralsina> named pipes
<mandel> alecu, ralsina, yes, and it happens like that, that is, I have a pd client and server over domain sockets and I can connect the client with no server
<ralsina> mandel: hopefully you can see the problem there ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, I'm not sure how good named pipes work with twisted, we should certainly take a look at that and make some experiments with both osx reactors.
<ralsina> alecu: ack
<ralsina> alecu: named pipes can be interacted with natively from Qt too, avoiding a need for a reactor
<ralsina> on u1cp/sso on windows, at least
<mandel> ralsina, alecu, the client does not create the socket file, that is, I do unix:/Users/mandel/echor and is not create, we could just query the presence of the path...
<mandel> anyway, lunch and we can look deeper into that before we move on
<alecu> ralsina, right. It's SD were we need to be extra careful.
<ralsina> alecu: exactly
 * ralsina is happy to see everyone bubbling with ideas to fix stuff
<alecu> mandel, "we could just query the presence of the path" but the file will still be present on the filesystem
<alecu> mandel, even though the server died.
<mandel> alecu, no, twisted cleans it
<alecu> mandel, that's why I want you to read that article :-)
<alecu> http://blog.henning.makholm.net/2008/06/unix-domain-socket-woes.html
<alecu> mandel, died as in died.
<mandel> alecu, ok, yes, that happens.. which is a PITA
<mandel> alecu, let me have lunch, read the article and rethink :)
<thisfred> it's just pining for the fjords
<alecu> mandel, sure :-)
<ralsina> Also: predictable unix socket /named pipe names are frowned upon
<ralsina> Specially on /tmp
<ralsina> A second user could hijack the path, and get a copy of all your U1 files that way
<ralsina> mandel, alecu: ^
<mandel> ralsina, alecu in the named pipe case no, since you can state the security context used, so you tell it to inherit those form the process that creates it
<mandel> anyways, lunch :0
<alecu> ralsina, the "root daemon" that's started before it all would create the user folders in /tmp, and set the permissions of each folder.
<ralsina> alecu: doing insecure things and veryfying we are doing them securely is often a promise of pain for the future
<ralsina> alecu: but hey, it *is* doable :-)
<ralsina> I call that concept "asspain debt"
<ralsina> It's like technical debt, only painful, and in the ass
<alecu> ralsina, so, the other option is having the "root daemon" creating the sockets in each users' ~/.cache/ubuntuone/
<alecu> ralsina, but that sounds awful too
<ralsina> alecu: well, it has no security issues at least
<ralsina> ~/.local/ubuntuone ? Maybe xdg has a corner for this kind of thing
<alecu> ralsina, that's too bold of a statement: "it has no security issues"
<alecu> :-)
<ralsina> alecu: always remember to add "that I can see" to everything I type
<ralsina> Oh, a $2 bill! (that I can see) and so on (that I can see)
<dobey> what's up?
<alecu> ralsina, so, looking at my /tmp, I see that at least esd, orbit and virtualbox have created folders with 0600 named like my user or userid.
<alecu> hola dobey!
<dobey> hola alecu
<ralsina> alecu: esd is ancient code. Orbit I don't know, virtualbox, I am shocked ;-)
<dobey> why are we discussing a "root daemon" creating sockets in the user's home?
<alecu> ralsina, oth: both ssh and pulse are using random names.
<ralsina> let's ask for a third opinion: dobey: what do you think about creating unix sockets or named pipes with predictible names in /tmp?
<ralsina> alecu: in any case, this is not for linux, right?
<alecu> ralsina, re: vbox: it's on linux.
<ralsina> alecu: I mean, we are not doing this on linux. On linux we have dbus
<alecu> ralsina, and yes: dobey the root daemon is for osx.
<alecu> ralsina, right.
<dobey> alecu: by root you mean uid 0?
<alecu> dobey, right
<dobey> why do we need to run something as root on osx?
<alecu> dobey, afaik, that's the only way to fetch *all* filesystem notification events from /dev/fsevents
<dobey> do we need that? surely every mac application isn't also running some process as root to watch for file changes
<alecu> dobey, the blessed option is to retrieve them using the FSEvents api. But it does not provide "file changed" events, only "something in this folder changed, do a rescan to find out" events.
<dobey> alecu: hrmm
<alecu> dobey, http://arstechnica.com/apple/reviews/2007/10/mac-os-x-10-5.ars/7
<dobey> i'll read that and get back
<dobey> maybe urbanape has some better idea than i would though
<ralsina> alecu: we could just do dir-level events and mtime. There is a minimal chance of missing something, of course
<urbanape> yup
<urbanape> and all the extra effort of polling the directories
<urbanape> depending on size
<ralsina> urbanape: well, polling just mtimes is not that heavy
<ralsina> just a bunch of stats
<ralsina> at least is not a local hash
<alecu> ralsina, right: but on syncdaemon we would need to do it in a different thread.
<ralsina> alecu: right, we would have to have a "wtcher daemon" really
<alecu> ralsina, and in my mind is much more work than a small daemon that feeds the kind of events we want.
<ralsina> alecu: that daemon does the real watching and sends the events to syncdaemon
<alecu> ralsina, I mean, reading them from /dev/fseventsd.
<ralsina> alecu: reading *everything* from fseventsd is heavy work. That would have to be really optimized.
<dobey> ralsina: disk i/o can be extremely taxing though. but i suspect xnu is better at that than linux is
<alecu> ralsina, yup: sd could start that daemon that reads from FSEvents if the root daemon is not running.
<ralsina> alecu: right, provide the same API from both daemons
<ralsina> so we can start with a FSEvents one or the other and end with both
<dobey> how are we doing IPC on osx exactly?
<ralsina> dobey: currently, a weird twisted protocol over TCP on localhost
<dobey> well it seems that poking /dev/fsevents is a very bad idea
<urbanape> not poking, polling.
<urbanape> reading /dev/fsevents
<dobey> right
<dobey> blocking, even :)
<urbanape> It's probably worth trying FSEvents and checking for directory contents first, and see whether the performance is acceptable.
<urbanape> hence the initial talk about using watchdog, as it abstracts over darwin/windows/linux, at least as a first attempt
<dobey> what's the oldest version of osx we're going to support?
<ralsina> urbanape: agreed
<ralsina> And then, if it's not, we *add* a root-level daemon
<urbanape> dobey: I'd say 10.6, but I think it'd be easier to just start with Lion
<ralsina> urbanape: besides abstraction, is watchdog any easier than FSEvents directly?
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> do you *have* to be root to read from /dev/fsevents?
<urbanape> yes
<urbanape> (re root)
<dobey> boo
<urbanape> ralsina: probably not. There are a few other libraries that wrap FSEvents for python
<urbanape> but that one struck a chord, since it aims to be cross platform as well.
<ralsina> urbanape: yes, but we have working solutions on the other platforms
<ralsina> urbanape: so that's not all that tempting. If it's easier, then we could use it anyway, and then consider, say, for windows, in the future
<ralsina> urbanape: or at least not harder and/or slower
<dobey> ooh; has hfs+ been replaced by zfs yet?
<gatox> yes! the power is back! :D
<urbanape> dobey: no
<dobey> sad panda
<gatox> urbanape, hi.... so, i've installed the programs in the doc in my mac..... did you install dev-tools manually to run tests, or how are you running them?
<urbanape> They get installed inside the dev setup. I changed the entry in my buildout.cfg to point to a file:/// tarball of mandel's branch
<dobey> which is in trunk now so you don't need that any more
<gatox> urbanape, mm not sure if i follow.... do you have anything i can read about this or some branch?
<gatox> so..... i should install dev-tools directly?
<gatox> with setup.py
<urbanape> I'll add to the doc. Just a moment.
<dobey> sounds like the buildout should install it
<gatox> urbanape, thanks!!
<urbanape> the buildout should install it
<urbanape> and there's an entry by default in the buildout.cfg
<urbanape> but we need mandel's branch (until it lands)
<gatox> urbanape, ok.... thanks, i'm going to try that
<gatox> urbanape, can you share with me your buildout.cfg?
<urbanape> sure thing
<urbanape> gatox: https://pastebin.canonical.com/64476/
<gatox> urbanape, thanks
<urbanape> you can see that for ubuntuone-dev-tools, I just list a local file:/// URI pointing at a tarball of the bzr checkout
<urbanape> the version in the filename is wrong, but that doesn't matter
<gatox> yes
<urbanape> the egg gets the proper version so is good
<dobey> huh
<dobey> urbanape: any reason to not include it and dirspec under [sources] instead?
<urbanape> probably not. This is inherited/edited.
<dobey> we should probably put them under sources to just pull straight from trunk
<dobey> like the other things
 * mandel back
<mandel> urbanape, should land in a few mins,
<urbanape> your ubuntuone-dev-tools branch?
<ralsina> gatox is now without internet.
<ralsina> I will suggest he invest in smoke signal futures, which seem to be a bright prospect in Córdoba
<gatox_> ok, trying with 3g now.... until fibertel gets back :@
<mandel> ralsina, urbanape, alecu, so using unix domain sockets does give the problem regarding the activation since if the process crashes the fd is there
 * alecu floods gatox_ ip
<gatox_> alecu, eh? why?
<alecu> mandel, right. So it might be a matter of not only connecting to the socket but checking to see if somebody is listening and then starting the other process.
<gatox_> alecu, i'm having some connections issues right now :S i'm trying to install everything in the mac with 3g..... sorry if i miss some message
<alecu> gatox_, "flood" just because you are on 3g, and I'm evil
<gatox_> alecu, ahhhhhhh jejejejeje
<mandel> alecu, I'll take a look if that is possible
<briancurtin> mandel: if you have some time to look at the buildout changes, here are the proposals: https://pastebin.canonical.com/64482/
<mandel> briancurtin, sure I do!
<mandel> alecu, did you tell gatox_ about his new assignment?
 * gatox_ don't trust mandel 
<gatox> internet is back again
 * gatox don't trust mandel
<gatox> mandel, a really new assignment or you just are going to think about something awful?
<mandel> gatox, you got move to write the wx ui, we think qt is not ready..
<mandel> gatox, that or curses
<gatox> jejejej
<ralsina> alecu: if you could please do a 2nd review of https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-windows-installer/buildout-env/+merge/102386
<mandel> alecu, maybe this could be a way to find out: http://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/009695399/functions/getsockopt.html
<elopio> ralsina: ping ralsina. Bug #984964
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 984964 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "SSO is not started with the -testability argument" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/984964
<elopio> ralsina: could you give that bug a high importance so it's fixed soon?
<alecu> mandel, getsockopt is to get the uid in linux, right? so, it could give us "a way to find out" what?
<alecu> mandel, we would not find out if it was started, right?
<mandel> alecu, hm.. I think I'm going to avoid domain sockets just due to possible crashes..
<alecu> mandel, no: I think we should use them.
<alecu> mandel, but we need to be certain which way to avoid those crashes.
<mandel> alecu, I'll keep trying to find out
<alecu> mandel, the thing is, I don't think there's a better option than UDSs. They are fairly well supported in twisted afaict.
<alecu> mandel, other than those I considered using Named Pipes, but the twisted support is not that great.
<mandel> alecu, using domain sockets on twisted is very easy, I already have an example working (small tiny one)
<alecu> mandel, and we can always use tcp if the other stuff does not work.
<alecu> mandel, so, since it's easy, we should use them, and  find a convincing "activation" story.
<briancurtin> me
<gatox> me
<ralsina> me but on the phone :-/
<ralsina> elopio: I can raise it, yes, but it's not trivial to fix
<gatox> mandel, alecu dobey urbanape thisfred standup?
<alecu> me
<mandel> me
<thisfred> me
<urbanape> me
<dobey> meh
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fix the checkbox wrapping branch, fight with internet and power issues, install everything with brew in mac, dealing with some issues with the buildout.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with the buildout and start working on mac tests.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> Not yet (if i can get the buildout to work :P)
<gatox> ralsina, go
<ralsina> no notes yet, I'll go last
<briancurtin> DONE: got buildout into shape, pinned the versions down, updated a few other proposals
<briancurtin> TODO: get back to the installer automation now that buildout is complete, hopefully get this going on jenkins soon
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none
<briancurtin> NEXT: alecu
<alecu> DONE: debugging in some private bugs
<alecu> TODO: review day, more bufixing
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: Start on mac os x. Look and required changes to use unix domain sockets. Made some small changes in the fix-tests branches (waiting them to merge).
<mandel> TODO: Look at jenkins status. Talk with urbanape about mac work. Continue with domain sockets.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> thisfred, go
<thisfred> DONE: started on u1db demo app TODO: land first demo app branch BLOCKED: no NEXT: urbanape
<urbanape> DONE: updated buildout with mandel's branches, got feedback on my branch. TODO: Update my branch with more shared modules. BLOCK: None NEXT: dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: protocol 2.0.1 release and mostly upload, some backport fixes
<dobey> λ TODO: more backport fixes, SRUs, u1db packaging/buildsys
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<dobey> ralsina
<gatox> alecu, if you are in your review day..... can you review this?? :D https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/syncdaemon-q/+merge/100984
<gatox> please
<dobey> is nessita half day today for uni?
<alecu> gatox: I will do it after I finish this other review.
<alecu> dobey, that's usually on tuesdays, I think.
<gatox> alecu, ok, thanks
<dobey> ah
<mandel> alecu, urbanape do you have the macs around?
<dobey> she's just not on this channel i guess
<urbanape> I'm on a mac right now.
<alecu> mandel, I have one, yes.
<alecu> mandel, and gatox too.
<mandel> alecu, urbanape, could you look at paste.ubuntu.com/935561
<mandel> gatox, ^
<mandel> alecu, gatox, urbanape, the idea is there to have a simple server and client, you have to change the path to the domain socket (I forgot)
<mandel> alecu, gatox, urbanape, if you run the server, you will notices that echoer and echoer.lock are created, if the server stop correctly, those are removed
<alecu> mandel, the paste looks right.
<mandel> alecu, gatox urbanape , if you force quit the server, they are left there, the idea is that if the server died open(echoer.lock) works and if it is running fails
<ralsina> grmbl, ok, sorry I ended skipping standup
<alecu> mandel, where is "echoer.lock" ?
<mandel> alecu, same path as the one givem to the domain socekt
<mandel> socket
<alecu> mandel, and what happens with that lock? When is it removed?
<alecu> mandel, btw: those examples should work under linux too.
<mandel> alecu, if the termination is normal, it is remove, else it is left there
<mandel> alecu, but is not a normal file, or at least os.path.exists(echoer.lock) returns false even when I ls and is there
<alecu> mandel, add this two lines to the client:
<alecu> r.addErrback(util.println)
<alecu> r.addCallback(lambda _: reactor.stop())
<alecu> mandel, on linux it's a symbolic link.
<alecu> mandel, and a bit of IRL testing shows that on linux the lock mechanism is solid: the server only starts once, and killing it with -9 means I can safely restart it.
<alecu> mandel, sorry, the second line I pasted should be "addErrback" too.
<mandel> alecu, I noticed, otherwise nothing is printed :)
<mandel> alecu, killing with -9 an trying to connect will raise a ConnectionRefusedError
<alecu> mandel, so, this little bit of IRL shows that all of this should work for activation. At least on linux, as I tested.
<alecu> mandel, are you testing this on osx?
<gatox> mandel, urbanape so..... the buildout seems to be installed correctly... but i don't have u1lint or u1trial in the env vars...... how are you running the tests? i'm trying to execute ./run-tests, but it doesn't do anything
<mandel> alecu, can you pass me in a pastebin what you did and the results to compare it?
<mandel> alecu, I'm testing on mac os x
<mandel> gatox, I used the fill path of the bins
<gatox> mandel, ack
<dobey> mandel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-dev-tools/+bug/985004 for the squid startup errors issue
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 985004 in ubuntuone-dev-tools trunk "Squid service startup hides errors" [High,Triaged]
<mandel> dobey, thx!
<urbanape> Hmm… Maybe that was another bit of fudging. I might have copied the binaries into the bin directory. I'm not positive. And my shell history doesn't go back that far.
<alecu> mandel, something like that?
<alecu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/935591/
<mandel> alecu, perfect, let me fix jenkins and will test it, but with what I have done so far, it looks like it works the same way
<alecu> mandel, awesome then.
<alecu> mandel, it would be very feasible to adapt the tcpactivation code to use this in this case.
<mandel> alecu, I'm done some work already with that :)
<mandel> alecu, I'm push it for you to complain about it, let me get windows out of my way :)
<ralsina> mandel, briancurtin: one additional thing to think about in jenkins is that windows builds seem to get stuck for days
<ralsina> mandel: which obviously means no builds get done, which means no error messages
<briancurtin> ralsina: do we have any indication of why?
<mandel> ralsina, what do you mean?
<ralsina> mandel,briancurtin: https://jenkins.errormessaging.com/job/ubuntu-sso-client-windows-test/42/
<briancurtin> one way it might happen is if tests segfault and the machine is setup to display crash dialogs, it'll hang until you hit cancel (or debug)
<gatox> mandel, did you modified the run-tests?
<ralsina> we should find a way to give them a maximum run time
<briancurtin> that's actually something we used to run into on CPython's buildbots, i think, until all of the build slaves had Windows Error Reporting turned off to allow tests to actually finish
<mandel> ralsina, sure, although there it was me because I had to update the ubuntuone-dev-tools of the machine that runs the tests
<mandel> gatox, no, why?
<mandel> gatox, I did it manually, we need to add a run-tests that works on mac os x
<ralsina> mandel: I know it's not supposed to happen, but if we ever get that behaviour again, then we will not even notice
<gatox> mandel, ahhhhhhh okok
<mandel> ralsina, ok, we can think of something
<briancurtin> we could use the faulthandler library and place timers on tests, then if a test takes too long, dump the traceback and move along
<dobey> alright, need to get lunch. bbiab
<ralsina> briancurtin: sounds good, if a bit invasive
<briancurtin> ralsina: certainly. if we don't need that, then it's even better. may as well start with something on jenkins' end to just say "the whole test suite must take under X mintues" and see how it works
<alecu> briancurtin, trial has a timeout for tests. It's set to 120seconds by default, but we manually set it lower on most testcases.
<mandel> ralsina, is jenkins down for you?
<alecu> briancurtin, oh, you mean globally.
<codemaniac> hello is there any way i can sftp upload files to U1 ?
<briancurtin> alecu: maybe? I'm not actually sure what timing options we actually have. i didn't know about the already existing trial 120sec limit
<ralsina> mandel: yes, looks down
<ralsina> mandel: but strangely, something is there since I get the certificate complaint
<mandel> briancurtin, in https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-client/run-tests-buildout-cleanup/+merge/102394 I know that u1trial uses an env var for _trial_temp we should check for it in the last part of the run-tests, don't you think?
<mandel> ralsina, yep, jenkins is being updated
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<elopio> ralsina: yes, I thought so. I didn't find a place to hardcode the testability arg.
<ralsina> elopio: I will find a way, don't fear
<elopio> ralsina: if you want to run the tests -> http://pad.ubuntu.com/u1-testability
<ralsina> elopio: but the easiet way is to just grep for QApplication :-)
<elopio> for now, you'll have to fill the SSO by hand.
<briancurtin> mandel: i haven't seen that, i just ported old run-tests.bat to the new way. i will look at the run-tests (non .bat) to see env var stuff
<elopio> rmcbride, joshuahoover: http://pad.ubuntu.com/u1-testability
<elopio> it might still be a little unstable
<mandel> briancurtin, let me find that for you
<ralsina> elopio: awesome
<rmcbride> woo hoo!
<joshuahoover> elopio: very nice...i'll have to give it a try later today
<mandel> briancurtin, is TRIAL_TEMP_DIR
<briancurtin> mandel: where does this come from?
<mandel> briancurtin, u1trial picks this up and is set in the machine env vars in the jenkins buildbot, we can remove it from there, set it in the batch used and let runtest read it if present
<briancurtin> mandel: so perhaps I should try to use TRIAL_TEMP_DIR (the jenkins case) and fall back to "_trial_temp" (the local case)?
<mandel> briancurtin, so, if the env var is present, us it, else fall back to _trial_temp is the way that u1trial uses, sound like the right thing to do
<mandel> alecu, I get the same results on mac os x for: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/935591/
<alecu> mandel, great
<mandel> alecu, I'll do the jenkins work, then I'll get to the sockets stuff
<mandel> urbanape, if you pull from lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/initial-darwin-port you will get your branch merge with trunks and not merge conflicts
<urbanape> excelletn
<mandel> urbanape, I'm using it to do some changes about the tcpactivation to use domain sockets
 * gatox lunch
 * elopio throws the programmer gown and goes to fetch the tester robe.
<mandel> briancurtin, ralsina 18 mins to run the tests on the ec2 for windows.. oh my!
<ralsina> mandel: well, it's ec2
<ralsina> mandel: maybe we can get a bigger instance
<briancurtin> it's better than never
 * ralsina checks... no, we don't merge a branch every 18 minutes
<facundobatista> ralsina, alecu, u1sdtool -q in precise stops  *and starts* the client :|
<ralsina> facundobatista: nightlies?
<ralsina> facundobatista: if not, known bug, fixed in latest release
<facundobatista> ralsina, ok, thanks
<ralsina> facundobatista: fix should also be there in 3.0.0
<facundobatista> ralsina, I have 3.0.0 (clean Precise)
<ralsina> facundobatista: ugh
<mandel> urbanape, alecu lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/use-unix-domain is a branch in the middle of work that uses twisted.internet.endpoints for the tcp activation, that way we can use tcp or unix domain sockets by passing a diff description of the end point
<facundobatista> ralsina, you want me to debug anything?
<ralsina> facundobatista: trying to replicate, eill ping you in a bit
<urbanape> cool, I'll get on that as well.
<mandel> urbanape, alecu there are lint issues (inherited by urbanape branch) and I have to make the generation of the server and client descriptions better, but is a start :)
<mandel> alecu, urbanape, tests pass atm using tcp, I think we should add two testscases, one using tcp and the other domain sockets, then skipIfOs(win32) the domain socket one
<mandel> please take a look, but is work in progress :)
<alecu> ralsina, isn't that (-q) what gatox latest branch fixes?
<ralsina> alecu: was that branch not merged before 3.0.0 release?
<mandel> ok, EOD for me, I need to cafe cafein and walk the dog, laters!
<gatox_lunch> mandel, bye
<alecu> ralsina, perhaps we are not talking about the same branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/syncdaemon-q/+merge/100984
<ralsina> alecu: right, I was thinking about the fix for "-q start sd if it's not running"
<ralsina> which is this one
<ralsina> thought that was done
<ralsina> facundobatista: with nightlies, -q when sd is not running does nothing, when it's running closes it
<ralsina> facundobatista: I don't get extra starts
<facundobatista> ralsina, I don't have nightlies,
<facundobatista> ralsina, I have 3.0.0 (clean Precise)
<ralsina> facundobatista: yes, but I do, now will try 3.0.0
<ralsina> facundobatista: untangling versions to get back to 3.0.0, should be able to try it in a minute
<ralsina> dobey: maybe you can help me, I am having trouble dowgrading to 3.0.0: https://pastebin.canonical.com/64508/
<ralsina> Oh, ok, got it done by specifying the version of everything
<dobey> it's easier if you disable the nightlies ppa and apt-get update first
<dobey> and then remove the packages and reinstall
<dobey> ralsina: you're wondering if the -q fix is in 3.0.0?
<ralsina> facundobatista: can't reproduce with 3.0.0
<ralsina> facundobatista: https://pastebin.canonical.com/64509/
<ralsina> dobey: yes I was
<dobey> it is not
<ralsina> dobey: yes, found out later :-)
<facundobatista> ralsina, can not reproduce it any longer, :(
<facundobatista> ralsina, but it was happening, I was seeing the log in one terminal and I was doing -q in the other
<facundobatista> had to kill it to make it stop
<facundobatista> now it works, though
<gatox_mac> urbanape, sorry to keep bothering you.. but i'm running the tests as the doc says….and i get: "ImportError: No module named PyQt4.QtGui" for devtools/reactors/qt4.py….. but if i open a console and do: "from PyQt4 import QtGui" is working… but if i open python using that PYTHONPATH is not working… is it possible that something is missing in that pythonpath?
<urbanape> hmm. Are you running the tests like I added in the doc?
<gatox_mac> urbanape, yes, but replacing the base path with mine….
<codemaniac> hello
<gatox_mac> if i open python like this:
<urbanape> right. Hmm...
<dobey> gatox_mac: have you compared sys.path in the two cases?
<dobey> gatox_mac: can you just "import PyQt4" with the "broken" PYTHONPATH?
<gatox_mac> urbanape, PYTHONPATH=.:/Users/gatox/canonical/buildout-env/scripts/devsetup/parts/ubuntu-sso-client:/Users/gatox/canonical/buildout-env/scripts/devsetup/eggs/ubuntuone_dev_tools-2.99.2-py2.7.egg:/Users/gatox/canonical/buildout-env/scripts/devsetup/lib/python2.7/site-packages /Users/gatox/canonical/buildout-env/scripts/devsetup/bin/python
<gatox_mac> the import fails
<gatox_mac> dobey, no…. with that python path it fails
<dobey> gatox_mac: where is PyQt4 on the system? do you have a "PyQt4" directory in any of those directories that doesn't have an __init__.py in it or something?
<pmatulis> hello.  yesterday i added a 3rd computer to my account and began syncing my main folder (~/Data/U1).  everthing seems to have worked.  however, i deleted a pile of directories while working on the 3rd computer but they remain on the other 2.  how to troubleshoot this?
<gatox_mac> dobey, ['/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/PyQt4']
<gatox_mac> mmmm i could try adding the site-packages of the system too
<gatox_mac> yes, that works
<urbanape> hmm.
<gatox_mac> urbanape, where do you have pyqt?
 * urbanape checks to see if even more stuff is custom on his setup.
<gatox_mac> urbanape, i install pyqt using brew…. some days after following the doc… but the procedure was the same
<gatox_mac> installed
<gatox_mac> some days before…. sorry
<urbanape> if I just run bin/python from within the devsetup directory, I can import PyQt4 just fine.
<urbanape> and that's installed via homebrew
 * gatox_mac checking...
<urbanape> exists absolutely in /usr/local/Cellar/pyqt/4.9.1/lib/python2.7/site-packages/
<gatox_mac> urbanape, yes… me too… the problem is when i change the pythonpath
<dobey> gatox_mac: is /usr/local/lib not in python's sys.path by default there?
<dobey> although if not, wouldn't explain how it would ever have worked for you
<dobey> and python killing sys.path with PYTHONPATH set doesn't make sense either
 * briancurtin lunch
<gatox_mac> mmm the problem seems to be, that the default is: /Library/Python…. but i have PyQt in /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/
<ralsina> gatox_mac: you have two pythons
<ralsina> gatox_mac: maybe?
<dobey> sounds like someone installed native python before homebrew python
<gatox_mac> ralsina, maybe.. but the default is the one trying to look the things inside /usr/local… either way.. if i add /usr/local… to the python path everything is okç
<ralsina> dobey, gatox_mac: there is always a system python on mac, IIRC
<gatox_mac> ralsina, yes
<ralsina> gatox_mac: and is that the one you are using?
<gatox_mac> ralsina, yes
<dobey> oh. well that too then
<dobey> i haven't booted a mac in a very very long time
<ralsina> gatox_mac: and that the only python? What's which python say?
<gatox_mac> ralsina, version?? 2.7.1
<ralsina> gatox_mac: no, "which python", the path
<gatox_mac> already fix that problem though…..
<urbanape> aha.
<ralsina> gatox_mac: ok, nevermind then
<urbanape> I have homebrew python installed, too.
<urbanape> which makes sense. That's in the doc
<urbanape> is /usr/local/bin in your PATH before /usr/bin?
<gatox_mac> maybe the problem is that i install pyqt before installing python brew...
<urbanape> I don't think it is by default in Mac OS X
<urbanape> that could be as well
<dobey> yay, 2 SRU packages down. 347 to go
<dobey> hrmm, i need a vm really
<dobey> doing old branch releases on precise isn't the best thing in the world, since 99% of the tests will fail/notwork
<dobey> should i try to get a vm working here, or try to use canonistack though
<dobey> or just cheat and use the tarmac instance
<gatox_mac> urbanape, are we using dubs on mac?? sorry if i'm annoying :P i want to know
<gatox_mac> dbus
<urbanape> nope. Originally went that way, but opted to let it go.
<gatox_mac> urbanape, thanks…. i think that i almost have everything working :D
<thisfred> ralsina, alecu: first stab at a u1db example app (no UI yet, this is just the minimal backend) https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/u1db/u1todo-example-1/+merge/102571
<ralsina> thisfred: cool :-)
<alecu> thisfred, awsome!
<thisfred> this is supposed to become super clear for people with no u1db knowledge,
<thisfred> so anything that's unclear is a bug
<ralsina> thisfred: it's written in some sort of computer-language, it seems
<ralsina> thisfred: write it in HUMAN
<thisfred> ralsina, does google translate do HUMAN?
<urbanape> I thought python was basically Dutch?
<ralsina> thisfred: he
<dobey> thisfred: it's all mixed metaphors and hearsay!
<thisfred> urbanape: I'd like you to take a vacation in the Netherlands to test this assumption :)
<dobey> man it is hard to remove "friends" on facebook these days
<ralsina> "Sorry mijn heer, while True: bus.wait()"
 * dobey really misses the time when there was a simple [x] button next to all the names in a list
<gatox_mac> urbanape, ok… i have the qt tests for sso running and all passing… i having some problems with test_ipc, not finding ubuntuone.devtools.testcases.tx
<gatox_mac> and i can't find it either :S
<alecu> briancurtin, ping
<alecu> briancurtin, I'm reviewing this branch:
<alecu> briancurtin, https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-windows-installer/buildout-env/+merge/102386
<alecu> briancurtin, I started from a pristine win7 vm, installed python 2.7, pqt, pywin32
<alecu> briancurtin, and generally followed the steps in the README.txt
<alecu> briancurtin, and I'm now at the steps where I can run run-tests.bat
<alecu> briancurtin, but I'm getting a message that says that u1trial is missing.
<alecu> briancurtin, do you have any idea?
<briancurtin> alecu: pong, just got back, looking now
<alecu> briancurtin, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/935875/
<briancurtin> alecu: in order for that to work, you need these changes as well: https://pastebin.canonical.com/64482/ -- the MP you're looking at, by itself, doesn't work with run-tests.bat. Each project needs a change to run-tests.bat to work with the buildout-env MP
<alecu> briancurtin, great then.
<alecu> briancurtin, I'm testing with the -sso branch in that paste, and it seems to start running the tests, but it crashes because it can't find devtools: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/935888/
<alecu> briancurtin, perhaps I'm missing something else?
<briancurtin> alecu: hm, let me gather some details and see how we can diagnose it. i just ran the sso tests right before lunch and it was all fine
<ralsina> gotta go pick up the kid
<ralsina> will be back
<briancurtin> alecu: can you pprint(sys.path) so i can diff it with mine and see that all of the right things got setup for you?
<briancurtin> alecu: also, have you run the "env.bat" script that's in the devsetup folder?
<alecu> briancurtin, yes, I had run the env.bat script. Let me do the paste of the sys.path
<alecu> briancurtin, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/935913/
<alecu> briancurtin, so, the devtools egg is in sys.path, but run-tests.bat seems to be using the u1trial script from c:\python27
<briancurtin> alecu: i get the same error doing "from ubuntuone.devtools.testcases.txtcpserver import PbServerTestCase", but SSO's run-tests.bat works fine for me and it picks up the devsetup\bin\python fine. hmm
<alecu> briancurtin, looks like u1trial.bat was broken by adding the openssl comment.
<alecu> briancurtin, (the u1trial.bat in trunk, probably)
<alecu> briancurtin, one problem is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/openssl-except/+merge/100212
<alecu> briancurtin, starting in line 286
<briancurtin> alecu: can you tell where it's finding u1trial? i've only ever had an environment setup through this buildout, so i havent (yet) had to deal with it going over the top of existing setups.
<alecu> briancurtin, double semicolons were used for the comment instead of double colons.
 * alecu blames dobey's high-resolution displays and very small fonts.
<alecu> and some reviewers too :-)
<briancurtin> alecu: the run-tests.bat uses u1trial, not u1trial.bat, though
<dobey> what?
<alecu> briancurtin, it's on u1trial.bat, sorry.
<dobey> oh bugger
 * dobey blames the reviewer :)
<alecu> dobey, we should blame jenkins, since he was supposed to run the tests on windows ;-)
<dobey> also, e-lisp uses ;;
<dobey> whee
<dobey> anyway, trivial fix
<alecu> briancurtin, so, that's only part of the problem, since that happens when I try to manually run u1trial.bat
<alecu> dobey, btw: the same happened on u1lint.bat.
<dobey> of course
<dobey> is there a bug filed yet?
<alecu> dobey, no, just found it. Want me to create one?
<dobey> please
<dobey> i already have a branch to fix, but might as well document it properly :)
<ralsina> I am back
<alecu> briancurtin, so, it looks like run-tests.bat in sso clears the PYTHONPATH. Can that be the issue?
 * alecu is in awe at briancurtis .bat wizardry
<briancurtin> alecu: it sets the PYTHONPATH to dot, which is correct for SSO
<alecu> briancurtin, right. But in that case, where does u1trial get its PYTHONPATH from?
 * alecu didn't know that such things as "FOR %%A in (python.exe) do (SET PYTHONEXEPATH=%%~$PATH:A" were possible. :P
<alecu> it looks like autotools to me.
<briancurtin> alecu: it would use the same one, the dot, since it's a subprocess in the same environment, but that's never been an issue since i started using this in january
<alecu> briancurtin, perhaps you have a u1trial installed in c:\python27 ?
<alecu> briancurtin, I only have the one that buildout installed.
<briancurtin> alecu: my C:\Python27 is all u1* and ubuntu* free. this is pretty weird...
<alecu> oh, I see. run-tests is running "python u1trial", not the "u1trial.bat" that's broken.
 * alecu starts looking for some other clues
<dobey> alecu: did you file the bug?
<alecu> dobey, bug 985188
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 985188 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "double semicolons break u1trial.bat" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/985188
<alecu> ok, I'm taking a break.
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/fix-bat-comments/+merge/102582
<briancurtin> alecu: i'm almost out of suggestions. i'll try to set this up in another way and see if i can catch it
<[x]thisfred> http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2012/04/17/150832594/drinking-on-the-job-is-2012-the-new-1966
<[x]thisfred> I'm just putting it out there
<dobey> i wish my liquor was free
<[x]thisfred> dobey: You did not negotiate that?
<[x]thisfred> Screw healthcare...
<dobey> seriously. waste of money. just give me beer instead
<briancurtin> 401(k) match? nah, here's a kegerator
<[x]thisfred> Whatever ails me, it'll
<[x]thisfred> numb
<[x]thisfred> Dandelion wine all round!
<dobey> no ails, but plenty of ales.
<ralsina> double semicolons? wha?
<dobey> so apparently when you delete all your friends on facebook, it thinks you're "new" and shows you the "Welcome, find some friends" bit
<dobey> ralsina: that's the trouble with coding sober, yeah
<ralsina> dobey: why have an account without friends? Need free online storage for photos?
<dobey> ralsina: because i'm in the process of deleting my account. but i'm smart enough to delete all the photos/friends/likes/etc/etc first
<ralsina> dobey: ack
<dobey> which is really annoying if you don't delete your friends first
<ralsina> dobey: +1
<dobey> because then you show up on your friends' lists with no picture, and with no way to remove you
<ralsina> on the branch, not on "deleting" friends
<briancurtin> ralsina: i was just informed that i need to take my GF to the doctor for a 10:30 appt tomorrow, so i will have to miss the team call which sucks
<[x]thisfred> No disassemble, no disassemble!
 * dobey clicks the [x] next to thisfred
<urbanape> end-use of day for me. PT and then I'll be back on later.
<ralsina> briancurtin: are you coming back not too late? We can reschedule
<dobey> oh, right
<dobey> buggery
 * ralsina hears thisfred sing "Daisy Bell"
 * ralsina was perhaps TOO obscure
<briancurtin> ralsina: would it work to make it earlier? i would plan to leave at 10 my time, which is when the meeting usually starts. could we move it 30 or 45 minutes earlier?
<ralsina> briancurtin: depends on dobey and thisfred
<briancurtin> ralsina: her doctors are always flaky...sometimes we're in and out of there, sometimes we wait an extra half hour, so i'd hate to have everyone wait and then we miss mandel and everyone throws tomatoes at me
<ralsina> dobey, [x]thisfred is moving the meeting 30 minutes early ok?
<dobey> sure
<[x]thisfred> ralsina: fine
<ralsina> ok, 30 early it is
<briancurtin> cool, thanks all
<dobey> i guess you should ask urbanape as well
<gatox> mac... IT'S ON!! jeje.... something tells me this is going to be a long debugging as in "the first unicode issues" :P
<dobey> zyga: so i am happy to approve your u1sync branch to fix the setup.py, but i don't think we should release a tarball of u1sync, particularly not to pypi
<dobey> err
<ralsina> dobey: please remove all names and means of contact before releasing ;-)
<ralsina> "that u1sync tarball? No idea how it got there, man!"
 * dobey disavows all knowledge of u1sync
<ralsina> That's not my tarball! (officer extracts copy of "that's my tarball, by Rodney Dawes")
<dobey> self-exploding tarballs ftw.
 * gatox_mac confirms that the loading overlay is working correctly and only some u1client process is getting stuck (http://ubuntuone.com/761kdyFRwPX10wkSmhhjZQ ) :D keeps debugging
<dobey> have a good evening all!
<gatox> EOD here....... see you tomorrow people!
<alecu> bye all!
#ubuntuone 2012-04-19
<Dr_Who> urbanape: around ?
<mandel> morning all!
<mandel> bug 962860
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 962860 in libubuntuone "The prompt for installing MP3 playback support dialogue box does not fit in a 1024x600 display" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/962860
<JamesTait> Morning all! :)
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<mandel> gatox, ralsina, briancurtin, happy thrusday: https://jenkins.errormessaging.com/job/ubuntu-sso-client-windows-test/47/testReport/?
<gatox> mandel, nice
<mandel> gatox, we are getting there :)
<mandel> briancurtin, gatox, ralsina, it looks like the special folders tests are borken on jenkins because it runs with a user that does not have them.. ain't that fun?
<gatox> always something new :P
<mandel> gatox, well, we have improved in 1119 tests, so I'm happy :)
<mandel> gatox, next step, fix or skip those, move to make the .exe for the ubuntuone-windows-installer
<gatox> mandel, i'm running the tests for sso in mac.... i'm checking that the number is the same as in linux (because it was too fast)......... also i'm skipping test_is_already_running...... but we have 50 skips, 1 error, 597 success
<mandel> gatox, hm.. well, it is promising
<mandel> gatox, looks like we have some small broken tests on ubuntuone-client in jenkins due to the same as the ubuntuone-control-panel, we'll have to talk about that
<gatox> mandel, about the special folders?
<gatox> mandel, also...... that is clearly an user that couldn't use u1....
<mandel> gatox, in this case is changing rigths, but is the same issue, u1-client assumes we are admin to change to read only (wrong) which is no usually a problem, but it is when you have a gay username :P
<mandel> gatox, and yes, it is a user that would have problems with u1..
<mandel> gatox, but results are comming out nice: https://jenkins.errormessaging.com/job/ubuntuone-client-windows-test/33/console
<mandel> gatox, I'll make it throw reports for the next build to get a more decent output
<gatox> mandel, wow!! that's cool
<gatox> mandel, also.... in mac we are ignoring some tests when we run the scripts.... i have confirm that ignoring the same tests in linux, we have the same results (except for the skips)...... so, it seems we are on track
<gatox> now....... to fix the backend :P
<mandel> gatox, wait, lets think about the parts that we know are broker for sure
<mandel> gatox, the IPC is, because tcp activation assumes that we have a port stored in the registry when we have nothing of that, I'm got that part :)
<mandel> gatox, then we know we have not network detection, which we fake to have always as true
<gatox> aja
<mandel> gatox, and we do not have a runtests which is a PITA
<mandel> gatox, with those we should be able to have the tests passing.. that it works, is a diff story :)
<mandel> gatox, search for u1-darwin in lp
<gatox> i've installed some modules in my system..... and it's easy to run tests...... but i did that manually
<mandel> gatox, here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bugs?field.tag=u1-darwin
<alecu> gluten tag!
<mandel> alecu, hello!
<gatox> alecu, buenasssss
<mandel> alecu, for you too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bugs?field.tag=u1-darwin
<alecu> mandel, \o/
<mandel> alecu, good news are, jenkins is back up for windows, bad news are, some tests fails because the jenkins user has no special folders and no admin rights :)
<gatox> mandel, the problem with the backend, probably is or it's related to tcpactivation
<mandel> alecu, sso are the best news: https://jenkins.errormessaging.com/job/ubuntu-sso-client-windows-test/47/testReport/?
 * alecu loved urbandictionary's definition of "gluten tag"
<mandel> alecu, also, I was approach about bug 962860
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 962860 in libubuntuone "The prompt for installing MP3 playback support dialogue box does not fit in a 1024x600 display" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/962860
<mandel> alecu, and proposed: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/libubuntuone/fat-alert-label/+merge/102671
<mandel> alecu, apparently we need to be fast with that or it won't be in the iso
<alecu> mandel, "you were approach about bug"? have you grown a Borat moustache too?
<mandel> alecu, gluten tag => lol
<mandel> alecu, approached, I having a terrible day..
<gatox_mac> alecu, also: http://ubuntuone.com/0BqdovN6VAkyVrFzaMqX4s (ignoring some tests as the doc mention)
<mandel> alecu, gatox, briancurtin: we should be happy about : https://jenkins.errormessaging.com/job/ubuntuone-client-windows-test/34/testReport/?
<alecu> gatox: that's just beyond awesome.
<gatox> alecu, i needed to skip test_is_already_running to be able to check the rest.... because it was getting stuck there cause of tcpactivation..... but we are getting some results
<mandel> alecu, I think we could get sso by end next week on darwin, that is ignoring packaging and making it a per user service, but we can ask urbanape about how to do that
<alecu> mandel, how can I tests that fat-alert-label branch?
<alecu> mandel, we surely want it to be a "per user service", right? what is the other option?
<gatox> mandel, do you want to have a quick mumble about mac tasks or you are busy with jenkins today?
<alecu> gatox, mandel: I'd like to be in the mumble too, if it's ok with you guys.
<alecu> gatox: and perhaps we should wait till urbanape wakes up
<mandel> gatox, alecu, lets wait for urbanape
<gatox> mandel, alecu, fine by me....
<mandel> alecu, yes, per user, there is a way, is simple, urbanape should know more
<mandel> alecu, fat-alert-label => ./autogen.sh && make
<mandel> alecu, then remove the mp3 plugins from your system (ugly, etc..) and run ./tests/test-music-store
<mandel> alecu, that will show the aler label, the install button and the store
<alecu> mandel, great, I'll test it on a vm.
<ralsina> good morning!
<alecu> hola jefe!
<mandel> alecu, I'm not super busy with jenkins, I just ensured that we are in the right track and will talk with briancurtin to add bugs for those failing tests :)
<mandel> ralsina, morning!
<ralsina> mandel: just for lunch-planning-pursposes: we moved the meeting 30 minutes earlier because brian has to run some errands
<mandel> ralsina, good news, jenkins is back, 100% tests pass for sso, few (less than 10) fail in u1-control-panel and u1-client due to the special user that jenkins uses
<ralsina> mandel: cool
<mandel> ralsina, I'm going to have lunch now, no problem :)
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<mandel> ralsina, take a look at the dashboard, tests are not that slow, is just that the jenkins machine did not have qt4reactor installed
<mandel> ralsina, that should be fixed once we use the buildout to run the tests, which i think is the best approach
<mandel> ralsina, one last thing before I go for lunch, we really need to be fast fixing bug 962860
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 962860 in libubuntuone "The prompt for installing MP3 playback support dialogue box does not fit in a 1024x600 display" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/962860
<alecu> mandel, I think we may skip the "test_set_file_readonly" tests when running inside jenkins
<mandel> ralsina, I have proposed a branch that does the correct thing (wrap the label) if we are not quick that wont be in the iso
<alecu> mandel, I'm reviewing that branch right now.
<mandel> alecu, well, that shows an bug in the implementation since it assumes that we are admin, which aint good :)
<mandel> alecu, but we can skip them if needed :)
<alecu> mandel, we should have a "@skipIfJenkins" decorator for those 10 tests :-)
<mandel> alecu, maybe skipIfNotAdmin or something, but yes, is a good plan :)
<mandel> ok, I'm off to have lunch, then I'll need to move to fix u1-dev-tools because they do not build on L
<alecu> mandel, the thing is that those are "integration" tests more than unit tests.
<alecu> mandel, and they require a special setup on the part of the test runner.
<mandel> alecu, indeed, is a problem, we can chat with briancurtin to see what is the best thing to do, and which is the fastests :)
<mandel> ok, lunch for me
 * mandel lunch
<alecu> mandel, and since we may not be able to provide that for the test environ inside jenkins, I think we should skip them instead of forcing jenkins to replicate the setup we need.
<alecu> mandel, bye
<mandel> alecu, I agree, and I'm not here as of now (I eat fast)
<cento> hi to all
<cento> how to sync thunderbird contacts and ubuntuone, on 12.04 (new UbuntuOne client don't have old options)
<cento> ?
<cento> old ubuntuone client allow it
<cento> but in 12.04?
<mandel> cento, the couchdb package was discontinued.. I don't know we support that anymore until u1-db is done, rye_ can you confirm this?
<rye_> joshuahoover: ^ ?
<beuno> right
<beuno> we don't support it anymore
<dobey> ugh, got connection drop apparently
<dobey> can have review on https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/fix-bat-3-0/+merge/102595
<dobey> well, desktopcouch sync still generally works, though we have announced that we will be closing it at some point, and we are producing a better alternative for our use case called u1db
<mandel> dobey, on it
<mandel> dobey, I think that can be approved with a single review, right?
<dobey> yes
<mandel> dobey, sorted
<urbanape> morning, all
<ralsina> alecu: quick 1-1? I can call you on the phone
<urbanape> hey, Dr_Who. I'm around now
<alecu> ralsina, sure
<Dr_Who> hey ya urbanape
<Dr_Who> nothing pressing was debugging away last night and wanted to ask you about something or other… no worries
<Dr_Who> urbanape: had you had a chance to look at the various patches and such I'd have for the files app ?
<Dr_Who> s/have/had posted/
<gatox> urbanape, hi
<urbanape> Dr_Who: I haven't. Have you proposed any branches?
<urbanape> gatox: howdy
<gatox> urbanape, i'm running the tests without problems now.... i need to change a couple of things, because dev-tools wasn't up to date and some problems with the ptyhonpath in my case..... but everything working :D
<Dr_Who> I'd attached them to the bugs proper.  For some reason launch pad will only allow me to push bar branches for the files and music app if I keep them under +junk
<Dr_Who> granted what i have pushed up in bazaar was pushed with --fixes lp:xxxxxx which should still be picked up
<Dr_Who> regardless if it's most helpful to you to go via the propose process, I'll sure follow it
<urbanape> awesome, I'll take a look at the branches, thanks.
<dobey> Dr_Who: how are you pushing a branch such that bzr won't let you create them outside +junk?
<Dr_Who> dobey: could have been some sort of lp hiccup but the error message was something to the effect of ubuntuone-ios-music is a private project and I wasn't allowed to push something to the tune of bzr push lp:~tom-gall/ubuntuone-ios-music/ubuntuone-ios-music
<Dr_Who> change to +junk and things were fine
<facundobatista> dobey, alecu, ralsina: how is the proper "./autogen.sh" call in ubuntuone-client in Precise?
<alecu> facundobatista, for me it is: "gnome-autogen.sh && make"
<facundobatista> alecu, you don't use the ./autogen.sh of the project?
<gatox> mandel, alecu, hey..... urbanape is already here..... so we can have a quick mumble whenever you want
<dobey> facundobatista: just ./autogen.sh
<urbanape> yup, I'm available.
<mandel> gatox, I think ralsina is chattin with alecu, we can do it when they are done
<facundobatista> dobey, gracias, I was missing a sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntuone-client (trying now...)
<gatox> ok
<dobey> facundobatista: ah yes. you'll want the deb-src url for the nightlies ppa in your sources lists, to get the proper build deps
<ralsina> mandel: I finihed with alecu, do what when we are done doing what?
<alecu> ralsina, we're about to have a mumble re the mac tasks
<mandel> ralsina, just a sync mumble about mac since gatox is helping too
<ralsina> alecu: remember you have 20 minutes
<alecu> ralsina, you are welcome to join
<ralsina> let's do it, I will listen in
 * alecu goes to fetch the mumbling laptop
<mandel> dobey, the two was proposed by design, we can remove it :)
<mandel> ralsina, cotilla!
<ralsina> mandel: MANAGER! ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, suuure..
<ralsina> I am not leading that call, so start talking people ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, we need alecu :)
<alecu> mandel, coming!
<mandel> alecu, you are leading :)
<briancurtin> ralsina: i'm now being told i have to leave at 9:45, so 15 minutes into the meeting :/ can i request to do my part of the call first? (sorry for having this change yet again)
<ralsina> briancurtin: sure
<mandel> briancurtin, while I'm chatting about mac stuff, can you take a look at jenkins, there are some errors related to the fact that the user used by jenkins is funny :)
<dobey> we can do the call now
<briancurtin> mandel: yeah i saw that, i'll see if i can find why
<dobey> if everyone is around
<ralsina> dobey: we are on another call first, the weekly call will be short anyway
<ralsina> dobey: below 30' for sure
<dobey> i wasn't suggesting it for my sake :)
<Dr_Who> mandel: working on a mac client by chance ?
<mandel> Dr_Who, yep
<Dr_Who> very cool
<briancurtin> thisfred: mumble meeting?
<thisfred> ah si
<dobey> ralsina: can you turn down the gain or move the mic a little further away or something?
<dobey> ralsina: you dropped off
<ralsina> Lost power :-/
<mandel> alecu, bug #985576
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 985576 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Proxy started when not needed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/985576
<mandel> alecu, it should be a simple one to fix, yet, I wonder in how many places we do that, probably 2, web client and the tunner
<mandel> *tunnel
<thisfred> ralsina: so for UI for the demo app, should I look at pyside + QML (Note: It's going to be example code, not a real application, so what I'm looking for in the UI is to get out of the way and contribute the least amount of logic possible to the whole application, so the developer does not get distracted by things that have nothing to do with u1db)
<thisfred> ?
<ralsina> thisfred: then no :-)
<thisfred> QWebkit?
<thisfred> pyqt?
<ralsina> thisfred: QML is funny, addictive, but I have never heard ayone describe it as "out of the way" :-)
<ralsina> thisfred: yes, PyQt
<thisfred> ralsina: this didn't look to bad, and close to what I want to do, http://qt-project.org/wiki/Multi-selection_lists_in_Python_with_QML but pyQT is fine wit
<thisfred> h me also
<ralsina> thisfred: looking...
<ralsina> thisfred: actually, you are right
<ralsina> thisfred: but please, PyQt
<ralsina> thisfred: :-)
<thisfred> ok :)
<ralsina> thisfred: because what you want is a QListWidget with its items set to checkable
<ralsina> thisfred: it's literally no code if you go that way
<thisfred> excellent
<thisfred> no code is better than code
 * thisfred claps with one hand
 * ralsina actually has a video of him clapping with one hand somewhere
<ralsina> it has a very quiet noise
<gatox> ralsina, i've playing with qml these days... and yes, it's addictive, and i found out how to embed qt widgets inside qml stuff.....
<thisfred> The Bart Simpson method
<ralsina> gatox: I did some experiments a while ago, and yes, it works, but it tends to look strange
<gatox> ralsina, yes
<ralsina> gatox: and I am guessing thisfred doesn't want to spend a week polishing the round corners of the todo app
<gatox> jejejee no..... i don't think this is the case where qml it's needed :PPP
<thisfred> +1Ki+
 * gatox lunch!
<ralsina> oh, lunch, what a novel idea
<mandel> dobey, any idea of why the button does that in libubuntuone
<dobey> mandel: gtk+ bug maybe. i need to get lunch but i'll poke at it more after. it might be faster for me to just reject your branch and make a branch myself. but will see after lunch
<mandel> dobey, ok, as you wish :)
<dobey> ok. lunch. bbiab
<joshuahoover> ralsina, briancurtin: fyi, added another user to the list of those impacted by bug #984407
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 984407 could not be found
<joshuahoover> ralsina, briancurtin: that's the "please don't run syncdaemon as root" bug
<DamienCassou> rye_: hi. I just wanted to let you know that the tutorial at https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/GettingStarted does not work as expected. pbuilder can't build wikkid_0.2+69+61.dsc due to a python error
<rye_> DamienCassou: i am afraid i was only the last to edit, adding an option to builddeb. Are you referring to pbuilder trying to build precise package from oneiric or earler?
<DamienCassou> rye_: I'm trying to build wikkid package using pbuilder locally on my ubuntu 11.10
<rye_> DamienCassou: for precise? what's the distro pbuilder is configured with?
 * rye_ needs to check whether pbuilder is working
<DamienCassou> rye_: http://pastebin.com/A7xrievB
<DamienCassou> rye_: I just followed the tutorial and didn't specify any distro
<rye_> DamienCassou: hm, i guess wikkid trunk is somewhat broken
<rye_> DamienCassou: that tutorial is not exactly about wikkid but about the recipes
<rye_> DamienCassou: but i understand your concern
 * rye_ tries building too
<DamienCassou> rye_: thank you. Will try to replace wikkid by emacs and see if it works better (I'm writing a recipe to build emacs-snapshot versions)
<alecu> hello...
<alecu> I'm on a crappy 2g connection.
<mandel> all, EOD for me here :)
<mandel> I need to walk the dog etc.. I might be mack if I have some time
<alecu> bye mandel!
<DamienCassou> rye_: any news?
<rye_> DamienCassou: i am having problems building a pbuilder
<DamienCassou> rye_: I have to leave now, sorry
<Scunizi> Logging in to the web interface I don't seem to have access to my Tomboy notes.. I haven't tried this in a while so I don't know if this is an issue on my end or there was a change to the online sytem.  Please advise.
<rye_> Scunizi: http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/2012/02/05/an-important-note-about-notes/
 * briancurtin back
<dobey> ralsina, briancurtin: seen bug #985343 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 985343 in Ubuntu One Client "LoadLibrary(pythondll) failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/985343
<briancurtin> dobey: no, but looking
<ralsina> dobey: happened once before was a aborted install
<ralsina> as in "for some unknown reason it failed to copy that file entirely"
<dobey> hmm
<ralsina> dobey: the user reinstalled and it worked, right?
<dobey> i don't know
<dobey> i was just pointing you at the bug :)
<dobey> feel free to ask user to reinstall and try :)
<ralsina> dobey: hehe
<ralsina> dobey: he already did it
<ralsina> dobey: and it worked ;-)
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> well there you go :)
<ralsina> So, briancurtin, dobey: this seems to be something that happens very very very rarely
<dobey> ok
<ralsina> Oh, and dobey: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NC79kolQ7p8
 * dobey blames ntfs
<briancurtin> yeah i hadn't seen that through any of my installer testing and runs
<ralsina> we also had one that complained that a corrupted library.zip failed ungracefully
<dobey> ralsina: oh, i got mine like 10 days ago
<ralsina> which is understandable since our code is IN THERE
<ralsina> dobey: he, but mine traveled much farther
<briancurtin> there should be some type of integrity check after the installer finishes :/
<ralsina> briancurtin: I *think* installbuilder supports that
<dobey> ralsina: and i have yet to get a "cool shirt" response from anyone in this area. even at the Yuri's Night party. :(
<ralsina> dobey: maybe everyone agrees
<ralsina> dobey: and we are now mainstream
<dobey> i am so mainstream that i'm not mainstream
<ralsina> dobey: my most successful cool shirt is by far the rock-paper-scissors one from Malki
<ralsina> followed by the QR-code ones, which did cause a queue at DisneyWorld
<ralsina> short queue, but a queue
<dobey> i should start making troll qr codes to put on things
<dobey> "I don't even see QR codes any more, it's just blonde, brunette, Rick Astley."
<urbanape> +1
<urbanape> pushed the changes that mandel had asked about (well, apart from header changes, still tracking those - is it the desktop policy to still track authors? We gave up on that in web & mobile)
<dobey> track authors?
<dobey> you mean "AUTHORS: " in the license header in code?
<urbanape> yeah
<urbanape> Authors: Alejandro J. Cura …
<ralsina> urbanape: we are deleting the AUTHORS as we modify each file
<urbanape> cool.
<dobey> yeah, drop that noise
<ralsina> dobey: how jip hop that sounds.
<ralsina> dobey: http://www12.zippyshare.com/v/9403906/file.html
<ralsina> There, I probably just commited a crime
<alecu_> ralsina, that's no hip hop... sounds like a weird kind of house.
<ralsina> alecu_: I saw the title, why would I *listen* to it?
<dobey> wub-house
<dobey> anyway
<dobey> anyone care to review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/alertbar-align/+merge/102749 please?
<urbanape> cool. I'll make mention in my MP that that stuff is updated.
<ralsina> dobey: sure
<alecu_> dobey, reviewing too
<ralsina> dobey: these are easiest with screenshots
<gatox> urbanape, the mp is ready for review?? or are you talking about something else?
<ralsina> dobey: but it's OK!
<urbanape> gatox: I think I've hit on all the Needs Fixing that mandel identified.
<urbanape> just running tests locally to be sure.
<gatox> urbanape, great, let me know and i'll run the tests on linux, win, mac and review it :D
<dobey> i can make a screenshot
<dobey> fits on a phone!
<ralsina> dobey: he
<ralsina> dobey: +1 from me but it was just a code review
<ralsina> And I have to run to my son's birthday party
<ralsina> I will do some more work tonight as usual so if anyone needs anything, mail me
<alecu_> ralsina, all: remember that tomorrow I'm taking a conference day.
<ralsina> alecu_: ack
<dobey> kids these days.
<ralsina> alecu_: and we should have mentioned it on the channel earlier :-)
<alecu_> ralsina, right: I should have mentioned that on the team meeting.
<alecu_> sorry about that, all.
<gatox> alecu_, which conference? if i may ask
<alecu_> gatox: https://eventos.mozilla-hispano.org/13/mozilla-mdn-hack-day-en-buenos-aires-2012/
<gatox> alecu_, ahhhhh i read about that.... cool!
<alecu_> dobey, I approved the branch, but I got a question.
<alecu_> dobey, when I shrink the window, it looks nice.
<alecu_> dobey, but when I grow it so only one line is needed, the text looks a bit off the center of the icon.
<alecu_> dobey, should I get a screenshot?
<dobey> no, i know it does
<alecu_> dobey, ok then.
<dobey> and there is basically no way to make it line up
<dobey> also the button looks a little off as well
<dobey> and basically no good way to fix it
<urbanape> ugh something happened with my buildout.
<urbanape> gatox: if you want to try it, I've pushed to lp:~urbanape/ubuntu-sso-client/initial-darwin-port
<urbanape> I've got to go pick up Lex
<gatox> urbanape, ok! no problem..... i'll try that and let you know
<urbanape> thx. back in a while
<gatox> urbanape, the tests are ok in mac, but in linux i'm getting this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/937410/  and in windows i'm getting a lot of failures: http://paste.ubuntu.com/937423/
<alecu_> gatox, urbanape: sorry I missed the second part of the meeting. My internet has been working awfully today.
<gatox> alecu_, no problem..... been there :P
<alecu_> gatox, so what did you guys discussed in the second part of the meeting?
<alecu_> gatox: can you give me a small summary?
<alecu_> hmmm... quick is better than small in this matters.
<gatox> alecu_, we are going to focus today and tomorrow on landing urbanape branch, i'm looking at the tests (if we can create some kind of runtests for mac... kind of tricky by now because of all the paths and everything that we have to put manually)...... and look at what is failing in u1-cp to try to get some things working......
<alecu_> gatox: great
<gatox> alecu_, and mandel is going to start with tcpactivation.... so we can start to have some working..... or close...... and ralsina told us that we are getting some assignments on monday that you are going to discuss with him
<gatox> alecu_, i think that's all
<alecu_> gatox: perfect
<alecu_> gatox: yes, we are meeting with ralsina on monday, so he can take home the mini I have, and to discuss the pending bugs we have in the queue.
<gatox> ok..... soooo, eod for me now...... urbanape i'll be around anyway, so let me know if you need me to run the tests again or something, or i'll do it first time tomorrow if you want too
<gatox> bye all!
<thisfred> ralsina, would appreciate QT (or other) feedback on this: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/u1db/u1todo-2/+merge/102770
<thisfred> if you're not past EOD already that is.
<thisfred> it's not urgent
<thisfred> and with that, *I* am EOD
<dobey> later all
#ubuntuone 2012-04-20
 * rye_ logs out for reboot
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, folks! :)
<rye_> sweet, somebody stole my IRC nickname
<rye> looks like i got it back
<mandel> rye, are you sure it was not you :)
 * mandel mandel
<rye> mandel: http://ubuntuone.com/5TVaiFtH9sddWDWTnLwnRT
<rye> mandel: running autoupdate binary directly
<mandel> rye, ok, looking
<mandel> rye, uhhh did we deploy that!
<mandel> ???
<rye> mandel: yep, 3.0.0 official
<mandel> rye, la puta!!! ok, we have to make a new installer, is probable that brian had the trial install when he built it
<rye> maaan, my windows vms became so slow it is painful
<mandel> rye, is just a small mistake, but makes us look kind of bad :)
<mandel> rye, do you have a bug number for that?
<rye> mandel: well, it definitely raised a wtf look on my face
<rye> mandel: filing one
<mandel> rye, please add briancurtin as the person to take care of it, I'll talk with him and ralsina to fix it asap
<rye> mandel: bug #986078
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 986078 in Ubuntu One Windows Installer "[3.0.0] AutoUpdate was created with an evaluation version of BitRock InstallBuilder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986078
<mandel> rye, thx!
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning, me needs you :)
<gatox> mandel, what happend? :P
<mandel> gatox, can you please approve the following: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/fix-runtests/+merge/102828
 * gatox looking....
<mandel> gatox, also, cna you confirm that with the new changes that we have for lp:~urbanape/ubuntu-sso-client/initial-darwin-port we have a segmentation fault?
<gatox> mandel, yes..... i confirm that yesterday..... and also a lot of tests fail in windows because an api change..... do you want to see the trace.... i already have them in a paste
<mandel> gatox, I think is because glib and qt are being imported at the same time which makes the code import versions 2 and 3 of glib/gtk which brakes things :)
<mandel> gatox, no need, as long as it happens to both, I'm ok :)
<gatox> mandel, i'm getting this for linux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/937410/ this for windows: http://paste.ubuntu.com/937423/
<gatox> mandel, ahhhh :P ok
<mandel> gatox, if you approve the ubuntuone-dev-tools we will have that in jenkins too, I recommend you set you irc client to listen for u1-jenkins in u1-internal
<gatox> mandel, roger that
<mandel> gatox, in xchat is under prefs->alets->nick names to always highlight :)
<gatox> good
<gatox> mandel, done
<mandel> gatox, the approval or the highlight?
<gatox> mandel, highlight
<gatox> mandel, and now the approval
<mandel> gatox, superb!
<mandel> gatox, and since is your review day, can I have a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/squid-errors/+merge/102825 and for https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-client/run-tests-buildout-cleanup/+merge/102394
<gatox> mandel, jeje i can't say no :P
<mandel> gatox, I know, and also the good thing is that you are the first one usually to arrive :)
<mandel> gatox, cna you in the mean time look at the one I gave you from brian?
<gatox> mandel, i'm reviewing the both branches you gave me
<mandel> gatox, sweet!
<gatox> mandel, +1 to your branch
<mandel> gatox, great :)
<mandel> gatox, when that lands I'll be able why we cannot build on L u1-dev-tools
<mandel> gatox, this one https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/params-runtests/+merge/102836 passes the parameters to runt-tests and skipslint :)
<mandel> gatox, if you do me a quick review I would be very very happy
<gatox> mandel, ok, on it...... i was looking at brian's branch making sure that doesn't brake already installed system to run-tests...... but i should install a new vm to fully test that :S
<gatox> mandel, ohhhhh the lovely GOTO jeje..... +1 on the last branch
<mandel> gatox, yeah... batch, beautiful!
<gatox> yeyyyyy..... i already have a cleanvm..... i can fully test brian's branch
<mandel> gatox, I'm off to have lunch
 * mandel lunch
<gatox> mandel, ok
<ralsina> rye, mandel: we have a license for it, and yes, that means we have to do a new build and sign it. Ok, let's take it as an opportunity to sign the autoupdater while we are at it.
<ralsina> and good morning
<ralsina> thisfred: you up already? I want to give you some Qt lessons :-)
<gatox> ralsina, good morning
<rye> ralsina: from PyQt4.QtLesson import QtSome
<ralsina> rye: hehe
<thisfred> ralsina sorry yes am up :)
<ralsina> thisfred: ok, here's the deal in 6 lines
<ralsina> 1) Do the .ui using designer (and add it to the repo)
<thisfred> I did the first half :)
<ralsina> 2) compile the .ui using pyuic4 from setup.py and don't add the .py to the repo.
<ralsina> 3) In your own code, import the generated .py and use setupUi to give you UI
<thisfred> I did the first half of that as well :)
<ralsina> 4) Then connect stuff using signals and slots
<ralsina> 5) ...
<ralsina> 6) Profit!
<ralsina> thisfred: I have a tutorial on how to do most of this stuf here: http://lateral.netmanagers.com.ar/stories/BBS47.html
<thisfred> so what I did (wrong) was throw away the .ui and add the generated code to the repository
<thisfred> neat! thx
<ralsina> thisfred: you can re-generate the compiled .py manually after you touch the .ui and add it to the repo, too
<ralsina> thisfred: but that's bad practice because mybe future versions of the ui compiler are better
<thisfred> ralsina, right
<ralsina> Quoting myself from that tutorial: "Let me put that in these terms: IF YOU EDIT THE UI FILE (WITHOUT USING DESIGNER) OR THE GENERATED PYTHON FILE YOU ARE DOING IT WRONG! YOU FAIL! EPIC FAIL!. I hope that got across, because there is at least one tutorial that tells you to do it. DON'T DO IT!!!!"
<thisfred> so the makefile should take care of generating the code?
<ralsina> thisfred: right
<ralsina> thisfred: you could do a Makefile or add something in setup.py like we have in u1cp
<urbanape> mandel, gatox: yeah, I'll get to the windows API changes this morning.
<thisfred> the reason I did not do that was, it lives in u1db for now, and I don't want to pollute that with qt builddeps
<urbanape> hi, all
<thisfred> but I still want the example code to be runnable
<gatox> urbanape, ok
<ralsina> thisfred: right
<ralsina> thisfred: then maybe adding the compiled code for the time being is not horrible
<ralsina> thisfred: alternative: load the .ui file dynamically
<thisfred> ok, sounds like  a decent compromise
<ralsina> thisfred: and sidestep the whole issue. It's not hard
<ralsina> thisfred: it does make it slightly harder to package for windows though
<thisfred> ok, that sounds even better, is that in the tutorial?
<ralsina> thisfred: I can find you an example
<thisfred> that would be awesome
<ralsina> thisfred: https://pastebin.canonical.com/64666/
<ralsina> thisfred: sorry about the comments in spanish but it's from a book I was writing ;-)
<ralsina> thisfred: it assumes the .ui file is in the same folder as the .py that's loading it. Adjust accordingly
<ralsina> thisfred: after you do that, all the ui components  are in self.ui.object_name and such
<ralsina> thisfred: and that's it.
<thisfred> thanks!
<thisfred> Good for my technical Spanish :)
<thisfred> cargamos los iconos DEL DIABLO!
<thisfred> I find putting that at the end of every sentence spices things up a bit.
<dobey> hmm
<ralsina> thisfred: there's a lot more where that came from: http://nomuerde.netmanagers.com.ar/5.html
<ralsina> thisfred: it's a media player, so you will like it ;-)
<thisfred> it's not quodlibet, so it has one thing going against it :P
<thisfred> heh, the gui is the easy part. I only partly agree with that :)
<ralsina> thisfred: hehe
<ralsina> thisfred: it's the most minimalistic media player humanly possible. It has one icon and you can only listen to one radio station by default :-)
 * dobey wonders when u1db server will be widely usable, and when android u1db will be ready
<dobey> eww
<dobey> la GUI es la parte no es tan facil
<ralsina> dobey: it depens on what GUI and what not-GUI it is
<ralsina> dobey: but it's easiest to do a functioning GUI than a functioning backend for almost everything
<ralsina> dobey: although a good frontend is harder than most good backends
<ralsina> dobey: so, frontend has much more variance
<dobey> it's very easy to make a very bad GUI, yes
<dobey> but it's also very easy to make a very bad back-end
<dobey> making a great GUI is very hard. and harder if you're doing it in English and you're not a native speaker
 * ralsina is guessing  thisfred's UI is going to be easier than u1db ;-)
<ralsina> dobey: that's why I only use icons in sign language
<dobey> yeah, demo app doesn't need great UI
<thisfred> yeah, especially since the ui is not the point of the example code at all
<dobey> it needs great comments
<thisfred> It does :)
<ralsina> dobey, thisfred: it needs doctests
<ralsina> so it can have truthul comments
<ralsina> truthful
<thisfred> ralsina: meh, I think doctests are good for API, I find them annoying in docstrings
<thisfred> but I'll keep an open mind, maybe they'll come in handy
<dobey> doctests are good for stabbing yourself in all your limbs
<ralsina> haha
<ralsina> doctests that are not exhaustive but are good examples, are awesome
<dobey> what you need, is a lintian tool which verifies that everything is properly documented
<dobey> of course, python also makes that extremely hard to do 100%
<ralsina> dobey: there is no tool in the universe that can verify anything is properly documented. But I understand what you mean.
 * mandel back
<dobey> well, not necessarily understandably documented, but all inputs/outputs/exceptions are in the documentation for a function. and the spelling/grammar is reasonably correct
<mandel> ralsina, briancurtin ping
<briancurtin> mandel pong
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<dobey> mandel: what is all this runtests-params nonsense?
<mandel> ralsina, briancurtin, got a very cure bug for you, is bug bug #986078
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 986078 in Ubuntu One Windows Installer "[3.0.0] AutoUpdate was created with an evaluation version of BitRock InstallBuilder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986078
<mandel> briancurtin, ralsina, and that was deployed to the users :)
<briancurtin> uh
 * ralsina looks at the mail sending brian the license key. Asks for that to be added to the build docs
<gatox> briancurtin, hi! i'm trying to test this https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-client/run-tests-buildout-cleanup/+merge/102394   i've installed the buildout in a clean vm, and then merge your branch with the one of u1-client inside parts..... how i should run the tests to test this branch?
<dobey> heh
<briancurtin> mandel, ralsina: i definitely applied that license, so i'm not sure if it went away or what the deal is...looking now
<ralsina> briancurtin: ack, please take  a look. But don't worry too much.
<dobey> bitrock's "we should respond within 12 hours" thing doesn't hold very well does it :(
<ralsina> dobey: about the version logic?
<mandel> dobey, so, the run-tests of ubuntuone-dev-tools was not working (not finding python) and was not forwarding the parsm to u1trial, which mean we could not pass the reporter and get nice reports when running the tests on jenkins
<ralsina> dobey: they have been responsive for us in the past
<dobey> ralsina: about support requests, but that's what i asked for support on yeah :)
<ralsina> dobey: ack
<mandel> dobey, so now you can do run-tests /skip-lint --reporter=subunit
<mandel> dobey, and we have the tests of ubuntuone-dev-tools in jenkins like the other projects /cc ralsina
<dobey> mandel: oh, that seems rather nasty
<mandel> dobey, is fixed, it was a very simple fix in the .bat
<mandel> we can now trust that jenkins will tell us when we broke u1-dev-tools on windows
<dobey> mandel: yes i saw the branch. but i mean that fix seems nasty
<mandel> dobey, oh, yes, is batch, with gotos and all that..
<mandel> ralsina, briancurtin, I would not be to worried, but is something to consider for whenever the .exe comes out of jenkins :)
<dobey> we probably need some better magic for that
<dobey> oh well
<briancurtin> gatox: so if you already have the lp:~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-windows-installer/buildout-env branch merged, make sure you run "env.bat" from the devsetup folder. that sets the path and some other things up. then in u1client you just run "run-tests.bat" and it should work
<gatox> briancurtin, great..... i'll test that
<mandel> dobey, I wonder how.. but is the runtests.bat, so I expect some ugliness in there as long as it is just in there
<mandel> ralsina, 1-1 whenever you want :)
<mandel> briancurtin, FYI we have u1-dev-tools in jenkins, I did some hacks to get run-tests.bat there working, would be nice if at some point you can dome some of your magic in that one too :)
<briancurtin> mandel: what's the issue there?
<mandel> briancurtin, well, there I had to fix the way it finds python and pass parameters to the u1-trial, maybe doing the same approach you have done in the buildout branches is better
<briancurtin> mandel: can i see what changes you had to make?
<gatox> briancurtin, wow! everything working... nice branch!
<gatox> briancurtin, +1 approve
<briancurtin> gatox: cool, thanks!
<mandel> briancurtin, for the u1-dev-tools, yes here is a diff: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/params-runtests/+merge/102836
<gatox> dobey, (are you in your tests day?) can you review this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-client/run-tests-buildout-cleanup/+merge/102394   i already run this in a working env... and in a clean env installing everything using the buildout
<mandel> briancurtin, approved: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-client/run-tests-buildout-cleanup/+merge/102394
<mandel> gatox, I did that one too, so dobey  no need
<gatox> dobey, no need..... mandel already approve it
<gatox> that! :P
<thisfred> ralsina: pushed the changes so the ui is loaded  dynamically. Now 578% nicer!
<thisfred> thanks!
<ralsina> thisfred: just doing my job! :-)
<mandel> gatox, dobey, would be nice if you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntu-sso-client/run-tests-buildout-cleanup and https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-control-panel/run-tests-buildout-cleanup
<gatox> on it!
 * dobey needs to take a vacation
<dobey> ralsina: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/102670998/Captura%20de%202012-04-20%2008%3A00%3A00.png <- waht does that say?
<ralsina> dobey: it's going to merge a UDF with an existing flder
<ralsina> dobey: and what language is that???
 * ralsina can kinda read it
<dobey> ralsina: it's not spanish?
<ralsina> dobey: nope
<gatox> dobey, nop
<ralsina> dobey: I would guess romanian
<mandel> dobey, is catalan :)
<ralsina> dobey: or esperanto
<dobey> or catalan
<ralsina> mandel: same thing ;-)
<ralsina> mandel: made up languages all of them
<mandel> ralsina, as old as spanish: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catalan_language#Middle_Ages:_origin
<ralsina> mandel: which is also a made up language
<dobey> just like all language
<ralsina> mandel: we should all be speaking in the original indostanic
<mandel> dobey, also, dpm is from valencia, so you should have been able to guess it :)
<dobey> ralsina: hrmm, i guess that is a stock qt dialog we're creating via code?
<mandel> briancurtin, bad news: https://jenkins.errormessaging.com/view/Windows/job/ubuntuone-client-windows-test/36/console
<dobey> also, what a horrible set of choices that is
<dobey> "yes/no/cancel"
<ralsina> dobey: not sure, would need to check the code.
<ralsina> dobey: very not-verbs
<dobey> they're not woody at all. rather tinny in fact.
<mandel> briancurtin, looks like it cannot find sso, I'll see if I can fix it
<briancurtin> mandel: is that running the new run-tests.bat? i think perhaps this grew a bit too quickly, because im not sure how the new run-tests.bat will run without an environment setup from the buildout
<briancurtin> mandel: and jenkins already has its own deps and python setup underneath it
<briancurtin> oh yeah it is running the new one
<briancurtin> ah i know why it fails
<gatox> briancurtin, i tested your branches with a env without the buildout
<mandel> briancurtin, do you need me to get in the machine to fix it?
<gatox> and they work
<urbanape> mandel: has your ubuntuone-dev-tools branch with the txwebserver landed?
<mandel> urbanape, yes, is in trunk
<urbanape> k
<briancurtin> mandel: the run-tests.bat does SET PYTHONPATH=..\ubuntu-sso-client;. - so it overwrites the one jenkins setup
<mandel> briancurtin, ouch!
<briancurtin> mandel: that makes it much easier to run the default case on a local machine, but on jenkins we don't want to touch it
<briancurtin> mandel: perhaps we add a --jenkins flag or something, which skips setting of the path?
<gatox> mandel, are you sure your devtools is in trunk?? i've just run a buildout, etc..... and it keeps getting the txwebserver issue
<dobey> gatox: it is in trunk. it is not in the tarball your buildout is pulling
<gatox> ahhhhh it seems that the buildout is not downloading the proper dev-tools
<mandel> gatox, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-dev-tools/trunk/files/head:/ubuntuone/devtools/testing/
<mandel> gatox, is in trunk :)
<dobey> gatox: dirspec and devtools should be moved to bzr checkouts under [sources] rather than tarball downloads
<gatox> mandel, yes yes..... sorry..... the buildout is downloading another thing
 * dobey said this the other day
<mandel> gatox, I'm going to kill you for this!
<mandel> :P
<dobey> mandel: you have to destroy the resurrection ship first
<mandel> briancurtin, hm.. of a --jenkins or we can append the python path, can't we?
<gatox> jejejeee
<briancurtin> mandel: i think we'd want to prepend it, to make sure jenkins' stuff is there first
<mandel> briancurtin, make sense, can you do a small branch + bug for this
<briancurtin> mandel: yep, doing right now
<mandel> briancurtin, and do the same for the other two branches
<briancurtin> yep
<mandel> urbanape, let me know if you need any help with your branch, the segfault is probably due to using glib3 and qt at the same time
<ralsina> gatox: could you add 986068 to your queue, set to medium?
<gatox> ralsina, ack!
<gatox> briancurtin, approve: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-control-panel/run-tests-buildout-cleanup/+merge/102392
<gatox> briancurtin, and this one only a small need fixing: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntu-sso-client/run-tests-buildout-cleanup/+merge/102393
<dobey> mandel: there is no glib3 :P
<briancurtin> gatox: ah, merge error. i'll fix it
<gatox> briancurtin, both tested in an env with and without the buildout, and everything is ok
<mandel> dobey, well you know.. what ever is the new thingy
<mandel> dobey, I'l terrible with those things..
<dobey> mandel: well qt supports running the glib main loop. so it shouldn't be the cause of any segfaults. there's probably a deeper problem in the tests causing it
<mandel> dobey, I'm seen that happening when you have a gi.repository import and import qt but I'm not 100% sure
<dobey> mandel: it's possible, but i think that's not necessarily the cause, but merely what you see on top :)
<mandel> dobey, yes.. we might need to look deeper. but for that branch makins sure that no gi and qt imports are done when they should not is ok
<briancurtin> gatox: fixed your copyright header comment
<gatox> briancurtin, great.... approving it
<dobey> meh. next 10 minutes are the most agonizing
<ralsina> briancurtin, gatox, mandel, dobey, thisfred, urbanape: standup in 4'
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<mandel> ack
<ralsina> alecu is on a conference today
<elopio> hey, good morning.
<elopio> I have a question.
<elopio> the control panel is the wizard and the thing where you connect/disconnect, remove devices, etc.
<gatox> me
<thisfred> me
<elopio> how do you call that thing?
<briancurtin> me
<urbanape> me
<ralsina> me
<mandel> me
<dobey> me
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Work on mac os (trying to figure it out how to run the tests easier, just using run-tests). Several reviews for mandel and brian. Start working on Bug #986068.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with Bug #986068, keep doing reviews (review day), try to improve the dev setup for mac.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 986068 in Ubuntu One Control Panel trunk "Yes/No/Cancel messages appear untranslated" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986068
<gatox> thisfred, go
<thisfred> DONE: u1db demo app UI iteration 1 TODO: add tags and done status to ui BLOCKED: no NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: got installer automation done, should be able to propose today along with a few other changes to make deployment easier (embedded CRT)
<briancurtin> TODO: propose branches, keep an eye on how jenkins responds to changes
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none
<briancurtin> NEXT: urbanape
<urbanape> DONE: Work on darwin branch. TODO: Fix some tests and shared code. BLOCK: None. NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: kid's birthday, cake, reviews, alecu 1-1, administrivia, helped thisfred with qt, little coding, lotsa thinking (hey, it's my thinking month), reports TODO: reviews,  more thinking BLOCKED: tired brain, cake make belly hurt NEXT: mandel
<ralsina> Oh, and weekly call
<mandel> DONE: Fixed bug 985004 bug 986125  and bug 986144 which means that u1-dev-tools in on jenkins. Reviews, worked on a domain socket tcp-activation.
<mandel> TODO: more tcp activation. 1-1 with ralsina.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> dobey, please
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 985004 in ubuntuone-dev-tools trunk "Squid service startup hides errors" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/985004
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 986125 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "runtests.bat cannot find python on windows" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986125
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 986144 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "runtests.bat does not take parameters" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986144
<dobey> λ DONE: team call, bug #962860, review
<dobey> λ TODO: reviews, backports, SRUs, u1db packaging/buildsys
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 962860 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu Precise) "The prompt for installing MP3 playback support dialogue box does not fit in a 1024x600 display" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/962860
<dobey> also, the cake is a lie
<ralsina> dobey: I beg to differ
<mandel> and the spoon does not bend!
 * ralsina is eating delicious, delicious lies
 * thisfred wants lies
<ralsina> thisfred: cake is good for you. There is a lie.
<ralsina> So, comments?
<gatox_mac> dobey, jejeej the cake is a lie! great game! :D
<dobey> ralsina: actually, the organic oreo-like cookies i have are good for you. they have 2g of whole grains per serving, and plenty of antioxidants! :)
<ralsina> "Roughly translates to "your promised reward is merely a fictitious motivator"."
<dobey> yay green tea + sugar.
<mandel> comment, fuck twisted and disconnections! turns out that the stupid domains sockets disconnect in a diff way..
<ralsina> dobey: antioxidants are actually bad for you, according to latest medical literature
<mandel> sorry, frack twisted
<dobey> ralsina: government conspiracies are like that.
<ralsina> mandel: goes to show "domain sockets have good support in twisted" is a cake
<dobey> haha
<ralsina> EOM it is then
<dobey> and now. lunch.
<dobey> bbiab
<ralsina> mandel, mumble?
<mandel> ralsina, there already :)
<ralsina> mandel: 1 segundo
 * gatox quick lunch..... brb!
<urbanape> mandel: for the problematic names from ubuntu_sso/main/perspective_broker, should those just be explicitly skipped for pylint?
<urbanape> all the ones with studly caps are signal names, not instance methods
<urbanape> ah, I see
<mandel> urbanape, yes, my comment should have been, skip all those complaints that you consider stupid :)
<urbanape> I left that pylint exclusion in the windows module
<mandel> urbanape, yes, you just have to move it and you should be fine
<urbanape> I think I got it all. pushing.
<mandel> urbanape, did you run the tests on linux, I can do it for you if you done have a vm close to you
<urbanape> I haven't yet, but can
<mandel> urbanape, ok
<dobey> mandel: also please see my and sidnei's comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/squid-errors/+merge/102825
<mandel> dobey, ok
<mandel> dobey, new version pushed, I added StringIO as the parent calss of Pipe since it implements a diff API, added \nstdout:\n%s and \nstderr:\n%s for the exception
<mandel> dobey, I added the stdout and stderr to be more clear
<mandel> urbanape, which revno?
<dobey> mandel: cool
<urbanape> just pushed. 959
<dobey> mandel: and what about the extreme indentation in the diff, now on line 80 of the diff in launchpad?
<mandel> dobey, my style, I can put it to the same level of the ( I have no problems
<mandel> dobey, I read it better, but I suppose it might be hated by people
<ralsina> thisfred: needsinfo on your branch
<dobey> mandel: oh i see you do that now on the msg = line. also you apparently typed /n instead of \n :)
<mandel> dobey, oh my! that is stupid, fixing
<thisfred> ralsina looking
<ralsina> thisfred: just suggested some style checking
<ralsina> thisfred: other than that, it looks good
<mandel> dobey, sorted and added more tranditional indentation
<dobey> mandel: k, thanks
<mandel> dobey, I guess this in the real purpose of rebase in git, hide how stupid one is at the end of the day :)
<thisfred> ralsina: I use flake8 in vim, which says the code is good...
<ralsina> thisfred: there is at least a missing docstring around line 224
<ralsina> thisfred: also, __init__ should have docstring if it has arguments
<thisfred> ralsina. Ah yes. Somehow flake8 strips that out. I wish I knew how to make it not do that
<ralsina> thisfred: if pyflakes + pep8 gives different results, then let's not use lake8
<ralsina> flake8
<dobey> it's too flaky
<thisfred> or send patches :)
<mandel> urbanape, we have a segfault in the tests of that branch, so needs fixing again :(
<mandel> urbanape, sorry
<dobey> why didn't the flake8 people think of that? :P
<mandel> ok, EOD for me, all have a great weekend!
<dobey> mandel: can you wait until we get your squid branch approved?
<mandel> dobey, sure, go ahead :)
<thisfred> ralsina:
<dobey> mandel: or will you be checking it? would like to get it in and see what's happening with lucid :)
<thisfred> hmm, my pep8 also does not show that warning  anymore?
<urbanape> mandel: yeah, that's okay, I hadn't gotten to that bit yet. Need to follow that up.
<ralsina> thisfred: pep8 doesn't complain of that. I expected pyflakes to complain.
<thisfred> ralsina: ah
<dobey> thisfred: are you doing pep8 --repeat ?
<thisfred> ralsina: it does not
<thisfred> dobey: yeah
<ralsina> thisfred: carp
<dobey> hrmm
<thisfred> pep8 should though.
<dobey> pep8 is what complains about missing docstrings yes
<thisfred> it's in pep8
<ralsina> really? Ok then.
<thisfred> is it an option?
<dobey> no
<dobey> not afaik anyway
<ralsina> thisfred: silly question: are you sure you are checking that file? ;-)
<thisfred> dobey: so pep8 should check for that, but it does not, nor does pyflakes
<thisfred> pylint does
<thisfred> ralsina: ran it with verbose, and checked all the files
<dobey> mandel: can you also fix the indentation on line 13 in the diff?
<ralsina> thisfred: ok
<mandel> dobey, that one is correct, is as close as possible to the upper opening (
<mandel> dobey, where yould you like it?
<dobey> mandel: it's not correct. it should be +4 of the parent line afaict. if i open emacs and go to that line and press tab, it moves it way over to the left to where i'd expect it to be
<dobey> mandel: next line +4 more spaces
<dobey> is what i expect when i see a line end with an open paren
<mandel> dobey, ok, is style and I'm not very worried about it :)
<mandel> dobey, done
<dobey> briancurtin: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntu-sso-client/run-tests-buildout-cleanup/+merge/102393/comments/221740
<dobey> mandel: cool, thanks
<briancurtin> dobey: ah, screwed up merging it, i'll add it back in
<mandel> dobey, let me know, I'm got a 'friend' waiting for me to get out of the office :P
<dobey> mandel: ok, looks ok to me. i'll bug sidnei to review it again
<mandel> dobey, sweet!
<mandel> dobey, once that is in place we can debug the L building issue
<dobey> yep
<dobey> cheers
<dobey> ralsina: installbuilder support email is sad
<ralsina> dobey: ?
<dobey> The AutoUpdate uses incremental integers as versions to avoid issues with version formats (specially dealing with formats like 4.0.1-0beta2).
<dobey> so they only support that "version" being an integer :(
<ralsina> dobey: so I was accidentally right all along
<mandel> dobey, I really need to go now, but I'll follow the branch via phone
<dobey> mandel: yeah, enjoy
<briancurtin> dobey: that batch file header is now corrected
<dobey> ralsina: i suppose the question is what size integer it uses.
<dobey> briancurtin: cool. looking at it again
<ralsina> dobey: if we limit ourselves to 3 version components, we could live even with 32-bit unsigned uint
<ralsina> unsigned int, of course
<ralsina> or just use date-based build numbers
<ralsina> yyyymmddbb with bb being serials reset by day
<dobey> well i was thinking just use a time_t value
<dobey> which will hold us until 2038 at least
<ralsina> that should have us covered until 4294967296 which means 4294 96 72 96
<ralsina> or a time_t yes
<elopio> briancurtin, ralsina, I'm late with windows testing this week. What's the most recent version?
<ralsina> elopio: 3.0.0 release which we just rolled back
<dobey> but i don't want to assume they didn't just use "int" in the code, so it's a signed 16 bit int or something
<dobey> because then that would be a problem
<ralsina> yeah
<ralsina> well, we could set a 2^17 release number and see if it's < 1000
<ralsina> or something like tha
<dobey> heh, true
<ralsina> t
<dobey> well testing is easy, yeah
<ralsina> ok, my blood sugar is crashing, need to get some food in me
<dobey> was just thinking of how to automate generating the xml, and what to do incase we overflow it :)
<dobey> buen provecho ralsina
<ralsina> unix timestamp should work pending that test
<dobey> yeah
<ralsina> luckily python can generate unix timestamps on windows ;-)
<dobey> well it doesn't matter if we "release" ubuntuone-windows-installer from linux all the time
<dobey> which is basically how it's been
<dobey> anyway
<dobey> go eat
<dobey> alecu: should https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/auto-update-looping-call/+merge/81015 be rejected at this point? :)
<gatox> ralsina, can you repeat me please how to reproduce this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/986068 ?? i'm not being able to
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 986068 in Ubuntu One Control Panel trunk "Yes/No/Cancel messages appear untranslated" [Medium,Triaged]
<gatox> i'm already change the locale from the applicatoin and i get the dialogs in spanish when they are qt strings..... but i want to see that specific dialog
<gatox> ralsina, i did it :P
<gatox> nevermind
<dobey> heh
<dobey> gatox: i think i'd be more interested in getting the other issues fixed that i mentioned there
<dobey> grr mandel
<gatox> dobey, can you open a new bug for that..... because this bug report is actually wrong
 * briancurtin lunch
<gatox> dobey, did you open a new bug for that or do you want me to do it??..... from my point of view, is not directly related to this bug report, and i can fix it now, for the other issue i want some feedback from the user because something is missing in his machine or from qt translations
<dobey> i haven't filed it yet
<gatox> dobey, ok, no problem.... i'll do it
<dobey> gatox: where are qt translations installed?
<gatox> dobey, /usr/share/qt4/translations
<ralsina> gatox: what was it then?
<ralsina> gatox: missing qt translations from the system?
<dobey> hmm
<gatox> ralsina, i ask for some information to the user..... because in spanish the dialog is ok... so maybe he is missing some qt translations or qt translations are not complete, or something
<dobey> what's the locale for catalan?
<dobey> it's ca_ES right?
<dobey> it seems there is no translation for catalan
<dobey> in qt, anyway
<ralsina> dobey: no idea.
<gatox> i think that is probably the problem
<gatox> qt translation are not "complete"
<ralsina> dobey: it's "ca"
<dobey> right
<dobey> there's no qt_ca.qm here
<dobey> no qt_sq.qm either
<ralsina> dobey: ca, ca_ES, caES@valencia (WTF?)
<ralsina> So, let's shift the bug to the catalan translation team or whatever
<dobey> ralsina: well, you know, there are regional variations in spain :)
<ralsina> dobey: I just had never seen the @ variation on l10n codes before
<dobey> it's not like they all speak es_IT like they do in argentina
<ralsina> dobey: their loss! -)
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> ca_ES@valencia|north
<gatox> ralsina, here is my comment: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/986068
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 986068 in Ubuntu One Control Panel trunk "Yes/No/Cancel messages appear untranslated" [Medium,Triaged]
<ralsina> gatox: saw it
<ralsina> gatox: looks like it's justthat Qt is not translated to catalan http://musescore-developer.685061.n2.nabble.com/Catalan-and-Qt-translation-td3840425.html
<ralsina> gatox: and http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-dist@lists.debian.org/msg205958.html
<gatox> ralsina, so.... which would be the proper answer? mark as invalid and leave a message saying this is a qt problem?
<ralsina> find the team that should handle and assign, I guess
<ralsina> we could do a workaround, but I refuse
<gatox> that should be: "Ubuntu Translations Coordinators"?
<ralsina> gatox: why not
<gatox> ralsina, done
<ralsina> dobey: yu know better? ^
<ralsina> gatox: remember to put a nice comment saying "there seems to be a missing catalan translation for qt" or whatever
<dobey> it's already assigned
<gatox> ralsina, yes, already did that too
<ralsina> gatox: awesome
<dobey> eh
<dobey> don't assign the control-panel task to them
<dobey> assign the translations task to them
<dobey> they can't do anything in cp itself either :)
<gatox> dobey, ack
<dobey> and we can probably delete the cp task
<mandel> dobey, good question, I don't think so
<mandel> dobey, I'll remove the Mp
<dobey> mandel: cool
<dobey> mandel: also, can you review the 2 branches from briancurtin that you "claimed" ?
<mandel> dobey, sure
<dobey> the pythonpath-jenkins ones
<mandel> dobey, sorted, is an easy fix, we need to make sure that we don't step on the jenkins path
<dobey> yep is trivial, that's why i approved them :)
<dobey> but i didn't see you'd "claimed" them until after you left
<mandel> dobey, I think I was proposed by someone else :)
<briancurtin> i think that might have been my doing. i think i set mandel as the reviewer when i proposed the merge...im not sure if that's a good thing to do though
<dobey> ah
<briancurtin> i just figured since he was involved to set him in that manner
<mandel> dobey, I don't like to claim them because it is blocking :)
<dobey> mandel: good :)
<mandel> briancurtin, from my point of view, it is a flaw in the workflow of launchpad, is a good idea but should not block things from landing, I'm made the same mistake before
<dobey> briancurtin: it's usually better to just leave the default, except for special cases. trivial changes like this aren't special enough for it
<dobey> mandel: it's not an LP problem. it's a user choice. by setting it to a specific person, you're saying you want to block on that person reviewing it :)
<mandel> dobey, could be
<mandel> I wonder if there is a twitter plugin for jenkins, it would more useful than the irc one..
<ralsina> setting up a reviewer when proposing means "don't land until this guy sees it"
<ralsina> tht's inherently blocking and 90% of the time a bad idea
<briancurtin> especially for my trivial one-liner. i'll save the assigned reviewer for big stuff that needs blocking
<mandel> well, since I'm not needed any more, I'm off to other japanese and some bad tv
<dobey> mandel: there probably is, but it only twits using pictures of cats
<mandel> dobey, lol
<mandel> briancurtin, ralsina, if you see that jenkins stays for ever running some tests it might mean that it cannot find qt4reactor (it has happened before) so just kill the build and look at what went wrong
<mandel> briancurtin, ralsina, the consoler does not give too much info
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<briancurtin> mandel: ack
<ralsina> mandel: and how would we know it's stuck except going to the site and looking?
<mandel> ralsina, you have no way.. I wonder if we can set a timeout for that
<ralsina> mandel: right
<mandel> ralsina, we should never be over 10 mins in tests
<ralsina> mandel: I mentioned that. Let's give it a timeout.
<ralsina> mandel: if jenkins doesn't have it, a python process that starts things and kills them in 15 minutes is trivial
<mandel> ralsina, from a quick look it does not have it as a default config, maybe as an add on, can you add a bug and I'll take a look on monday?
<ralsina> mandel: sure. Do we have a place for jenkis bugs?
<ralsina> mandel: and -> https://wiki.jenkins-ci.org/display/JENKINS/Build-timeout+Plugin
<mandel> ralsina, yep, plugin I can install it as soon as I start on monday
<ralsina> mandel: awesome
<mandel> ralsina, I might also look at how to run the squid proxy tests there too
<ralsina> mandel: awesomer
<ralsina> mandel: I saw a one-file http proxy that may be handy
<ralsina> mandel: called throxy, pure python
<elopio> ralsina: after uninstalling, shouldn't the C:\Program Files\ubuntuone folder be completely removed?
<mandel> ralsina, at some point we should start adding more tests for diff proxy settings so that we can test as many scenarios as possible
<mandel> ralsina, kind of integration tests
<ralsina> elopio: no, it keeps a rolling backup of something
<ralsina> elopio: never looked into it, really
<ralsina> mandel: that's the future
<ralsina> present is, it's 8PM in spain
<ralsina> mandel: on a friday
<ralsina> mandel: and you are still working
<mandel> haha
<ralsina> mandel: go away
<ralsina> mandel: have a nice weekend ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, and in 9  pm ;)
<mandel> ok, laters!
<ralsina> bye mandel!
<elopio> :) bye mandel
<elopio> ralsina: I'm just writing updating test case for uninstall, so the expected result should be to keep it or to delete it?
<ralsina> elopio: I need to think about it a bit and do some tests
<elopio> s/writing/(I need more chocolate)
<ralsina> elopio: file a bug asking it to be removed, assign to me
<elopio> ralsina: ok, thanks.
<ralsina> elopio: but hold on that test for a bit, in case we want to keep it
<urbanape> mandel: shouldn't that test (test_qtwisted) be skipped on Linux?
<urbanape> it used to be test_windows
<gatox> need to reboot...... brb
<urbanape> gatox: I pushed a new rev (961) to my branch that should address the problems on Windows and the pylint stuff.
<urbanape> also, you should be able to skip test_qtwisted on linux, since it used to be test_windows.
<gatox> urbanape, awesome..... i'll run the tests now
<gatox> urbanape, the tests are ok in windows..... about linux, i'm still getting the segfault... if qtwisted need to be skipped, shouldn't we modify the run-tests?
<dobey> hrmm, i guess squid is just starting very slowly in the lucid buildd
<urbanape> gatox: yes, probably.
<urbanape> just a sec
<ralsina> gatox: yes, the skip is set on run-tests, and if the tests were renamed, that needs to be adjusted
<gatox> urbanape, thanks, let me know
<urbanape> just pushed 962 which excludes test_qtwisted.py and test_pykeyring.py
 * gatox testing....
<gatox> urbanape, i'm running trunk tests...... because i have 6 failures and i want to check with trunk
<urbanape> k
<urbanape> I might have botched a bit of the windows stuff.
<gatox> urbanape, i'm getting this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/938784/
<gatox> in linux
<urbanape> hmm, don't know about the proxy stuff.
<gatox> urbanape, i'll rebranch and check......
<gatox> grrrrr.... my internet connection is working like crap
<gatox> urbanape, everything is ok...... it seems that the merge was wrong
<gatox> urbanape, approving the branch! :D
<gatox> urbanape, mmmm now i'm having some issues with tcpactivation on windows
<gatox> urbanape, http://paste.ubuntu.com/938806/
<urbanape> ugh.
<gatox> urbanape, i'm in my EOD... but if you make changes to the branch, let me know and i'll run the tests to see if we can merge this today
<urbanape> kk
<ralsina> EOW for me
<ralsina> have a nice weekend!
<gatox> ralsina, you too!
<briancurtin> enjoy, ralsina
<dobey> alright. have a good weekend all
#ubuntuone 2012-04-21
<jo-erlend> does anyone here know if Ubuntu One Music Store will be usable in time for release on 64bit machines? I mean; it works if you chose to install MP3 while installing Ubuntu, but not everyone will do that. And currently, that means Rhythmbox won't be able to use U1MS at all, because installing codecs doesn't work. So you have to manually install ubuntu-restricted-extras or something.
<jo-erlend> Yesterday, there was an article about Google Drive becoming available by the end of the month, in Norways biggest news site. I thought I'd respond with an article about Ubuntu One, but I can't. Because there's a 50% chance that if the journalist decides to test it for himself, he'll discover it doesn't work and he'll write that. So it's really better that people don't know about it yet. Disturbing.
<tr3nton> How do you remove the auth tokens on the WIndows client? i.e. is there a file somewhere? the FAQs only seem to refer to the Linux folder structure.
<tr3nton> Is the only way to edit the registry as described here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1880731
#ubuntuone 2012-04-22
<tizza10> any progress on a Lan Sync feature?
<duanedesign> tizza10: tiyr best bet is o ping jim here are wait for a freponsw '@aquarud'
<duanedesign> That shouldbe stuart Langrdige You can titerr him a @sil
#ubuntuone 2013-04-15
<irong33k> i have ubuntu 12.10 trying to synchronize my notes from https://one.ubuntu.com/notes i get a feedback "server is not responding, try again later"
<irong33k> i have ubuntu 12.10 trying to synchronize my notes from https://one.ubuntu.com/notes i get a feedback "server is not responding, try again later"
<irong33k> what could be the problem,..anyone?
<JamesTait> Happy Monday, folks, hope everyone had a great Look Up At The Sky Day yesterday!
<stokachu> does the u1 use a packaged version of requests_oauthlib? if so, is there a ppa somewhere to get this or do i need to package it myself?
<stokachu> i see where the code is imported under ubuntu one hackers team just not sure if anyone has built a package yet
<dobey> requests_oauthlib?
<stokachu> dobey: yea
<stokachu> i think it sits on top of python-requests but i couldnt find a package for it
<dobey> what's the upstream url?
<stokachu> dobey: https://github.com/requests/requests-oauthlib
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> the ubuntu one client side stuff doesn't use it
<dobey> so it's probably not packaged, no.
<stokachu> ah ok
<stokachu> no big deal just didnt want to duplicate the effort
#ubuntuone 2013-04-16
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy One Day Without Shoes Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-04-17
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy World Haemophilia Day!
<dobey> JamesTait: here's to not bleeding out!
<JamesTait> dobey, I'll drink to that!
<davmor2> JamesTait: no don't drink to it, it'll thin your blood
#ubuntuone 2013-04-18
<mhall119> is there something wrong with U1's photo pages?
<mhall119> oh, it's working now, before it was telling me I didn't have any photo albums, then that I only had 3...
<JamesTait> CQ, CQ, CQ - Happy Amateur Radio Day, over!
#ubuntuone 2013-04-19
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, and happy Primrose Day everyone! :-D
<Saviq> hey, I seem to have a problem with photos on U1, the .jpg files are synced, but the Photos section in U1 shows them as "non-relevant" and then says there's no photos in the folder :/
<Saviq> if I share the album, the items show up, but empty, here's one test example: http://ubuntuone.com/album/0t5Uu80SKNCHgo1dVW22jF
<chaselivingston> Saviq: Hi, could you submit the form at http://one.ubuntu.com/support/contact so we can get some more information from you?
<Saviq> chaselivingston, sure, doing
<chaselivingston> Saviq: thanks, will get back to you asap!
<Saviq> chaselivingston, done, thank you
<chaselivingston> Saviq: np
#ubuntuone 2013-04-20
<semitones> hello
<semitones> I'm trying to delete a top-level directory from ubuntu one
<semitones> because it's taking up a lot of space
<semitones> and I'd rather just sync some nested directories
<semitones> I found a way (u1sdtool --delete-folder=FOLDER_ID) but I'm concerned that it's ambiguous whether this removes the folder locally or on the cloud only. Please advise, thanks!
<semitones> I'm trying to remove ~/Documents from ubuntu one
<semitones> I've encountered a problem
<semitones> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5723187/
<semitones> ~/testfolder is deleted fine, but ~/Documents is not.
<popey> hmm, files don't seem to be uploading from my iphone...
<Guest8717> o.k. am I one ubunut one? I have a question. I just recently signed up for Ubuntu one and am enjoying the free storage and read that I can refer my friends to this site and be able to earn extra storage. But, I can't read the https to go to on my dashboard. It is too long, and I can't click on it to make it work. What should I do?
<Guest8717> Hey, my question got broken up. Sooo, I can't read the https. on my dashboard so I can refer my friends to Ubuntu one
<Guest8717> I mean, the https is too long and I can't access it.
<karen_> Hi, I recently joined ubuntu one and saw that I can refer friends using the https provided on my dash board. The https is too long and I can't access it. What should I do?
<sirdancealo2> karen_, you can use mine: https://one.ubuntu.com/referrals/referee/82275/
<karen_> o.k. but who are you, and how do I know everything will be private?
<karen_> do you know how I can read all of my https?
<sirdancealo2> karen_, right click it
<sirdancealo2> you get a menu
<sirdancealo2> use select all and copy
<sirdancealo2> use paste in a blank adress bar
<karen_> ohhh o.k. I'll try that.
<sirdancealo2> the link is really what youre supposed to give your friends
<karen_> ohh the link is what I give my friends, because, when I cut and paste and hit enter, it just sends me back to my dashboard. I see. I just send the link to my friends. right/
<karen_> right?
<sirdancealo2> right.
<karen_> oh, thank you so much!
#ubuntuone 2014-04-14
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Monday, and happy Look Up at the Sky Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-04-15
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy One Day Without Shoes Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-04-16
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Save The Elephant Day! :-D
